# April 2016 Spamfest Thread



## NJmike PE

This is our biannual EB.com spam fest to help with the post-exam stresses. For the n00bs, the goal is to focus less on the exam, how you did or did not do or the results, and more on unwinding here in the STB subforum and getting this thread to 15,000 posts. The rules are as follows:


No double posts

Spelling doesn’t count (luckily for me)

Posts must be at least three characters long (and an actual word) or a meme

These are the rules for now, but pay attention because they can change at any "TIME". Good luck and happy spamming.


----------



## NJmike PE

I'll start it.....


----------



## P-E

Yippee!


----------



## matt267 PE

fitbit


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I passed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Spam I am


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> I passed gas
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice to know.


----------



## JalapenoScott

Results are out


----------



## Dark Knight

JalapenoScott said:


> Results are out


Watch newbee. You are too fresh to start doing this. 

But I will give you a 10 for originality. Like the avatar.


----------



## P-E

So much for getting anything done today.


----------



## matt267 PE

I love eating muffins.


----------



## Dark Knight

matt267 PE said:


> I love eating muffins.


You love spamming Matt.


----------



## matt267 PE

Dark Knight said:


> You love spamming Matt.


It's all I've got.


----------



## Dark Knight

Common' man. You can do better.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Matt you up for a double espresso?


----------



## matt267 PE

caffeine is the devil.


----------



## P-E




----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Help I fallen and can't get up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JalapenoScott




----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's everybody at??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

work


----------



## thekzieg

SPAM!


----------



## matt267 PE

'bout time you showed up.


----------



## thekzieg

I was catching up on all the fitbit gossip!


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg PE said:


> I was catching up on all the fitbit gossip!


didn't you hear? All MD results will be invalidated.

Retakes will be next month.

No results for anyone until the retakes are released.


----------



## JalapenoScott

Funny, they didn't say anything about my Google glasses.


----------



## thekzieg

matt267 PE said:


> didn't you hear? All MD results will be invalidated.
> 
> Retakes will be next month.
> 
> No results for anyone until the retakes are released.


That seems pretty reasonable. I mean, there's no way to know how many people were _actually_ affected by the transmitting fitbits, so everyone should be retested. 

I just hope they can release the results in time for people to register in July...


----------



## P-E

Holy sh!t.   I should get myself tested for Fitbit.  Is it contagious?


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg PE said:


> I just hope they can release the results in time for people to register in July...


It might be close.



P-E said:


> Holy sh!t.   I should get myself tested for Fitbit.  Is it contagious?


You should be fine. But you might find out otherwise at the last minute. Good luck.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg




----------



## Supe




----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

Almost!


----------



## JalapenoScott

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Are we there yet??Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stop asking or I will turn this car around


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we having fun yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

I gotta go to the bathroom


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## Supe

I found something to do with these spam threads!


----------



## thekzieg

Spoiler alert: You can't thread your own brows.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## thekzieg

Crazy Cat Mike


----------



## Supe

thekzieg PE said:


> Spoiler alert: You can't thread your own brows.


Sounds like you just weren't trying hard enough.


----------



## NJmike PE

Supe said:


> Sounds like you just weren't trying hard enough.


rookies....


----------



## thekzieg

Supe said:


> Sounds like you just weren't trying hard enough.


I was trying too hard to still have eyebrows left.


----------



## Supe

Why?


----------



## thekzieg

Because I'm not as handsome as Nic Cage.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who's winning??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

Still me.


----------



## P-E

You got this.


----------



## thekzieg

S
P
A
M

T
H
E

D
A
Y

A
W
A
Y
!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

The cat in the hat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Horton hears a mouse fart.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

The Grinch who stole Christmas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

Evening spam and tea


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Hey there's Mikey!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

im hungry


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Eat a fish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

AK, be sure to take pics.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Lunch thread spam

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Baconator

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Eat a fish
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


or Bacon


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Oh i miss this...

wait no

no I dont

thrilled not to be here stressing

good luck to all, hope you get good news like me, @thekzieg PE and @matt267 PE 

and yes im still in disbelief about the latter....


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Or a hooker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baconator

or blow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Green eggs and spam

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baconator

I could not would not on a boat


----------



## knight1fox3

What's going on here?


----------



## Baconator

or there


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Or anywhere

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy

That late coffee was a mistake

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

I'm not even supposed to be here.


----------



## akwooly

When does NJ sleep?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baconator

never


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> When does NJ sleep?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sometime between 9 and 5.


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## Supe




----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Not morning wood

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

I'm feeling oaky this morning.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Run Forrest Run

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JalapenoScott

Life is like a box of chocolates

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I wish I hadn't ate the whole thing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Not morning wood
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Too old for that?


----------



## JalapenoScott

Ship Wreck PE said:


> I wish I hadn't ate the whole thing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

matt267 PE said:


> 59 minutes ago, Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> Not morning wood
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Too old for that?
Click to expand...

She said no!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

peanut butter and spam.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Did you pass??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

morning spam

EDIT:

first post count:

Ship Wreck PE 16 posts

matt267 PE 14 posts

thekzieg PE 11 posts

P-E 9 posts

NJmike PE 8 posts

JalapenoScott 6 posts

Baconator 5 posts

Supe 5 posts

Ken PE 3.0 4 posts

Dark Knight 3 posts


----------



## Supe




----------



## P-E

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Run Forrest Run
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Running with wood is hard.


----------



## Supe




----------



## matt267 PE

I have no idea what's going on.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is it Friday yet??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JalapenoScott

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Is it Friday yet??Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Depends on your time zone

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Just 5 more minutes.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am going to hooters!!

Anybody want anything??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

Well, there's egg and bacon; egg sausage and bacon; egg and spam; egg bacon and spam; egg bacon sausage and spam; spam bacon sausage and spam; spam egg spam spam bacon and spam; spam sausage spam spam bacon spam tomato and spam;spam spam spam egg and spam; spam spam spam spam spam spam baked beans spam spam spam


----------



## matt267 PE

welcome @Karissa

I hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## Karissa

So far so good. I used the site for some studying recommendation/direction and decided to join. Just in for the long wait


----------



## matt267 PE

Good luck with the results.


----------



## JalapenoScott

matt267 PE said:


> Good luck with the results.


----------



## matt267 PE

JalapenoScott said:


> View attachment 7902


Well, in any case @JalapenoScott, good luck on October.

TOP


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Hey, back at it.


----------



## matt267 PE

where you been?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Hug a tree

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Supe




----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Am I still in second to last place on the initial post count?

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

You can do it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 PE said:


> where you been?


Things have been a bit hectic.  Slowly getting back into EB.


----------



## thekzieg

I had too much work to do yesterday.


----------



## NJmike PE

thekzieg PE said:


> I had too much work to do yesterday.


this


----------



## thekzieg

Sorry everyone, I'll do better today.


----------



## JalapenoScott

matt267 PE said:


> Well, in any case @JalapenoScott, good luck on October.
> 
> TOP


This just ruined my morning....


----------



## thekzieg

Spam is to be taken lightly, @JalapenoScott. Just some mild ribbing to make your anxiety flair up while you wait!


----------



## NJmike PE

thekzieg PE said:


> Spam is to be taken lightly, @JalapenoScott. Just some mild ribbing to make your anxiety flair up while you wait!


thou shalt not get butt hurt


----------



## JalapenoScott




----------



## thekzieg

Just spam. It'll be ok.


----------



## P-E

Whoa, Ram's back.  Was wondering where he and EG have been.


----------



## JalapenoScott




----------



## csb

So, uh, this again?


----------



## matt267 PE

look, it's lunch time.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## thekzieg

What are you talking about? It's 9:30.


----------



## JalapenoScott

Not here in America

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

I am just working on my first cup of coffee.


----------



## Supe




----------



## matt267 PE

Annnnd TOP


----------



## knight1fox3

JalapenoScott said:


> View attachment 7902


Indeed.



thekzieg PE said:


> I had too much work to do yesterday.


Climbing trees is hard work... 



Ramnares P.E. said:


>


Hey, that's not yours!  @JHW 3d  LOL


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn, Ram is bad for for just 2 hours and he's already gonna get banned.


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Well it was fun while it lasted.  Back to the wilderness I go.  Maybe Mike will be lenient this T.H.Y.M.E.


----------



## matt267 PE

I got your back Ram.


----------



## thekzieg

work is getting in the way of my spamming.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost time to go home!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

matt267 PE said:


> I got your back Ram.


With all the confusion now about who uses what bathroom, I should probably be worried about this.


----------



## thekzieg

Probably.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

This should fix that






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

That's the shittiest wedding photo I've ever seen.


----------



## matt267 PE

^ now that is one weird fetish.


----------



## JalapenoScott

So where was the honeymoon?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

JalapenoScott said:


> So where was the honeymoon?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Supe




----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Up shit creek motor court motel






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

That sign is confusing.  They offer free internet as well as truckers?  That's a unique market place strategy.


----------



## JalapenoScott

Ramnares P.E. said:


> That sign is confusing.  They offer free internet as well as truckers?  That's a unique market place strategy.


Truckers with a rather large thumb

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Supe

Did somebody say large thumb?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

She would do well as a stripper with those hands

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

That large thumb will hurt when y'all get your hands smacked in 6-16 weeks.


----------



## Supe

Oooh baby, take it all off!


----------



## knight1fox3

One thing about livin' in Santa Carla I never could stomach.  All the damn vampires....


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## JalapenoScott




----------



## matt267 PE

XY = Man and XX = woman

TOP


----------



## JalapenoScott




----------



## thekzieg

Lunch time!


----------



## JalapenoScott

thekzieg PE said:


> Lunch time!


Nope.  That was hours ago.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Time to go home silly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Out of the office and on the way to meet Mrs. Ram!


----------



## JalapenoScott

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Out of the office and on the way to meet Mrs. Ram!


----------



## matt267 PE

just casted my vote. Whatever happens, it wasn't my fault.


----------



## thekzieg

You voted for @Dleg? Nice.


----------



## JalapenoScott




----------



## NJmike PE

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Out of the office and on the way to meet Mrs. Ram!


I already did that for your RAM


----------



## JalapenoScott




----------



## thekzieg

I'm out of motivation for the week. I worked too hard yesterday.


----------



## JalapenoScott

I think there is more to the Fitbit story


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Big Brother

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surge82

Big Sister


----------



## matt267 PE

hot


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Chicks in heat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

^that sounds very dangerous.


----------



## JalapenoScott

Dangerous is my middle name

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Baconator

matt267 PE said:


> ^that sounds very dangerous.


Especially if you are a chicken.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Did someone mention chicken wings?

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## JalapenoScott




----------



## Road Guy

Does anyone know what time it is?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JalapenoScott




----------



## knight1fox3

I like this JalapenoScott guy, he's our kind of funny.


----------



## JalapenoScott




----------



## envirotex

random


----------



## Road Guy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

Bed time. 

Shhh. I'm sleeping.


----------



## matt267 PE

WAKE UP!


----------



## JalapenoScott




----------



## Supe




----------



## P-E

Wood morning!


----------



## matt267 PE

where are the noobs?


----------



## P-E

Dunno

running on less than 6 hrs of sleep over the last two days.   Prob shouldn't stray too far from the spam thread and move my desk over to the coffee machine.


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> I like this JalapenoScott guy, he's our kind of funny.


+1

EDIT:

matt267 PE 31 posts

Ship Wreck PE 27 posts

JalapenoScott 26 posts

thekzieg PE 23 posts

P-E 13 posts

Supe 13 posts

NJmike PE 12 posts

Ken PE 3.0 8 posts

Ramnares P.E. 8 posts

Baconator 6 posts


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Did Mikey scare off all of the Noobies??[emoji317][emoji317][emoji317][emoji317][emoji322]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Someone needs to do some recruiting. I nominate @thekzieg PE to be the recruiter for this round. 

@southernbelle, where you at?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Matt is scaring off the noobs. Mike should ban him from the spamathon.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

spam Forest, spam.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Hello Jenny.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

nice tapatalk signature....


----------



## matt267 PE

@Ken PE 3.0, play nice.


----------



## JalapenoScott




----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Matt quit biting noobs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

it was just a little nibble.


----------



## thekzieg




----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost lunch time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

And today is dragging.


----------



## thekzieg

It's cool to nap at work, yeah?

Top


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Anyone know how to turn off the sent from bs under the posts?

I hate using my desktop.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Nope.


----------



## thekzieg

something like Profile &gt; Settings &gt; Signature


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I hate tapatalk

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

One million rupies!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

That's why you're stuck with the signature.


----------



## knight1fox3

thekzieg PE said:


> It's cool to nap at work, yeah?
> 
> Top


As long as you have a corresponding charge number for this activity. :thumbs:



Ken PE 3.0 said:


> Anyone know how to turn off the sent from bs under the posts?
> 
> I hate using my desktop.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


Just go into the signature and either turn it off or just delete it so it's blank.


----------



## thekzieg

knight1fox3 said:


> As long as you have a corresponding charge number for this activity. :thumbs:


0000.00 - DGAF


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

knight1fox3 said:


> 35 minutes ago, thekzieg PE said:
> 
> It's cool to nap at work, yeah?
> 
> Top
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you have a corresponding charge number for this activity. :thumbs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 28 minutes ago, Ken PE 3.0 said:
> 
> Anyone know how to turn off the sent from bs under the posts?
> 
> I hate using my desktop.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just go into the signature and either turn it off or just delete it so it's blank.
Click to expand...

Much better!


----------



## JalapenoScott

thekzieg PE said:


> It's cool to nap at work, yeah?
> 
> Top









Signature goes here


----------



## Ramnares P.E.




----------



## Road Guy

Go to your settings and find this screen..


----------



## snickerd3

Ramnares P.E. said:


>


yeah we put a little potty in the bathroom just to get snickette used to the idea of sitting on potty...she stands up and tries to put her foot in it.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Elmo's potty time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> Anyone know how to turn off the sent from bs under the posts?
> 
> I hate using my desktop.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


rookies

Sent from my bad-ass desktop, not Tapatalk


----------



## southernbelle

matt267 PE said:


> it was just a little nibble.


It didn't hurt too much and I kinda like nibbles.


----------



## Supe




----------



## matt267 PE

southernbelle said:


> It didn't hurt too much and I kinda like nibbles.


----------



## southernbelle




----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Somebody's got a girl friend. [emoji67]‍[emoji173]️‍[emoji182]‍[emoji67][emoji67]‍[emoji173]️‍[emoji182]‍[emoji67][emoji67]‍[emoji173]️‍[emoji182]‍[emoji67]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## JalapenoScott

Signature goes here


----------



## Supe




----------



## matt267 PE

TOP


----------



## JalapenoScott




----------



## thekzieg




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## southernbelle




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## southernbelle




----------



## Ship Wreck PE

CatDog

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Supe




----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Ahhh, nothing like a crazy girlfriend.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Won't you be my neighbor





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Supe




----------



## TWJ PE

Here's my contribution... additional posts will be billed at a cost of $5/post or 3 for $15.

All forms of payment are accepted, including labor.


----------



## TWJ PE

southernbelle said:


> View attachment 7926


Love that video!


----------



## NJmike PE

for all those n00bs who might not have seen this:


----------



## Supe




----------



## envirotex

random


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Time to go home!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

that video is the story of my work life


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Is it time to home yet spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

Son of a bitch, get me a drink


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Tell your girlfriend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

How is it only Wednesday??? This week needs to end!!!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

^^^ this


----------



## JalapenoScott

Humpday does have it's perks.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Tell your girlfriend Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like I need that drama.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

matt267 PE said:


> Tell your girlfriend Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Like I need that drama.
Click to expand...

So you do have one?? Or two??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Zero


----------



## envirotex

nada


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

matt267 PE said:


> Zero


Did she tell you to say that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy

I love drinking on the clock!


----------



## akwooly

life is better without drama.  i swear some people just love to create it and live in it.


----------



## NJmike PE

Installing a cat stereo tonight


----------



## Road Guy

Does your cat play 33's?


----------



## JalapenoScott




----------



## thekzieg




----------



## JalapenoScott




----------



## Road Guy

I never forget a pussy........ Cat.........


----------



## JalapenoScott




----------



## Dark Knight

NCEES is selling fibits on their website now. They did not know what to do with them after the MD fiasco.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken PE 3.1




----------



## matt267 PE

Fitbits suck


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I second that


----------



## matt267 PE

People in MD sure like them though.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

So does the ebay account [email protected]


----------



## P-E

thekzieg PE said:


> How is it only Wednesday??? This week needs to end!!!


Seriously, Already got 40 hrs in.


----------



## Road Guy

Hubba bubba Amelia Earhart!


----------



## P-E

Dinner break spam


----------



## akwooly

I want spam and eggs.


----------



## Road Guy

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amelia_Rose_Earhart


----------



## envirotex

waiting on a download.  stupid playstation.


----------



## P-E

Road Guy said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amelia_Rose_Earhart


Nice.  How does that fit in with work.?


----------



## Road Guy

She was the MC for an awards dinner for an engineering Association

She bolted for the train as soon as the event was over in before I ask for a customary selfie

She also does the traffic and weather for a local news channel in Denver


----------



## NJmike PE

Well that was a waste of time....


----------



## Haritha

Are we there yet?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## JalapenoScott

Road Guy said:


> She was the MC for an awards dinner for an engineering Association
> 
> She bolted for the train as soon as the event was over in before I ask for a customary selfie
> 
> She also does the traffic and weather for a local news channel in Denver


She also made a cameo on Family Guy


----------



## matt267 PE

Road Guy said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amelia_Rose_Earhart


Not bad for a millennial.


----------



## JalapenoScott

Signature goes here


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Its Friday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Top of the wood to ya.


----------



## matt267 PE

P-E said:


> Top of the wood to ya.


No thank you.


----------



## Karissa

Office is invaded with children, I get the joy having to deal with them for an hour :wacko:


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Time to go all Kindergarten Cop on them:


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Karissa said:


> Office is invaded with children, I get the joy having to deal with them for an hour :wacko:


You work at a daycare?


----------



## Karissa

You could say that.


----------



## scatsob

Make sure you are referencing the right codes then, children are not ambulatory so the whole building needs to be sprinkled and have 327 fire exits.


----------



## matt267 PE

scatsob said:


> Make sure you are referencing the right codes then, children are not ambulatory so the whole building needs to be sprinkled and have 327 fire exits.


Are you saying daycare facilities shouldn't be in someones basement?


----------



## scatsob

As long as there is an "elevator" you are good to go.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Does NCEES have a daycare engineering exam??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

They should.


----------



## scatsob

diaper changing is in the afternoon section of the nuclear test.


----------



## P-E

scatsob said:


> diaper changing is in the afternoon section of the nuclear test.


Biomass


----------



## NJmike PE

shit. that is all. shit.


----------



## matt267 PE

Hang in there Mike.


----------



## southernbelle

Anyone want a cookie?


----------



## NJmike PE

it's all good. just damn tired after last night. 4 hours to install CAR stereo and for nothing. Only to find out this morning that I should have installed a jumper wire for ACC power


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> it's all good. just damn tired after last night. 4 hours to install CAR stereo and for nothing. Only to find out this morning that I should have installed a jumper wire for ACC power


And this is why you're a Civil-WRE. Leave that electrical shit to people like Fox.


----------



## JalapenoScott

Signature goes here


----------



## Supe




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## matt267 PE

FU Taco Bell.


----------



## Supe




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

bam


----------



## thekzieg

Thank you ma'am


----------



## matt267 PE

I've found that thanking my wife for sex is a bad idea.


----------



## P-E

matt267 PE said:


> I've found that thanking my wife for sex is a bad idea.


Better than paying her for it.

although maybe I am.


----------



## matt267 PE

at least someone's gettin' some.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

matt267 PE said:


>


Where did you guys get " mike in action" pics??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Where did you guys get " mike in action" pics??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WhenCarStereoInstallsGoWrong.com


----------



## Supe

You got this, Mike.


----------



## snickerd3

that's why i make sure I like the stereo the car comes with when I buy a new car.


----------



## P-E

^yup.  I don't have time anymore to even wash the car.


----------



## snickerd3

P-E said:


> ^yup.  I don't have time anymore to even wash the car.


our local carwash remodeled last year and has an awesome bug remover soap...i have to buy the $10 car wash to get it, but it is the first autowash i have ever used that actually gets the dried on bugs from highway driving off the front of my car.  so 2-3 times a year i take my car, usually right after planting and harvest the bugs are the worst


----------



## Haritha

I have a whole load of things to do from last few months... car wash just one in the zillion things to do. ..

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

my tundra needs a stereo upgrade.  The stereo was fine back in 2008 but now i want a new one.


----------



## scatsob

Strategery


----------



## Haritha

Any one got into fender benders and traffic tickets while preparing for exams?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Put in a car stereo once many years ago. No fires, but it never worked right. What a PITA.


----------



## matt267 PE

Haritha said:


> Any one got into fender benders and traffic tickets while preparing for exams?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


Luckily no.


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

scatsob said:


> Strategery


Lockbox


----------



## thekzieg

Haritha said:


> Any one got into fender benders and traffic tickets while preparing for exams?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


I gave myself extra driving time in case I got pulled over...fortunately I didn't need it.


----------



## Haritha

Nice. ..conscious driving - never rush - drive like a dream and remember the last thing you did while you drive just in case...

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

einatlanta said:


> Lockbox


Don't mess with Texas


----------



## thekzieg




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Supe




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## thekzieg




----------



## scatsob

God I wish California had Texas's gun laws.


----------



## Supe

They're not as lenient as one may think.


----------



## thekzieg

Spam time.


----------



## JalapenoScott

Signature goes here


----------



## akwooly

i love fried spam.


----------



## JalapenoScott




----------



## NJmike PE

Supe said:


> You got this, Mike.


----------



## JalapenoScott

Signature goes here


----------



## akwooly




----------



## JalapenoScott

Signature goes here


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

It's not a tumor


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are these like real Noobies??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

I like how @JalapenoScott still has "signature goes here". It will never get old.


----------



## Haritha

Got a funny email with subject - early bird deadline. .. I thought early bird gets the worm..

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy

Let's all go to Taco Bell!


----------



## Haritha

And excel is a matrix - you start working on a spreadsheet for a few hours you actually enter a different dimension...

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

Cat stereo works


----------



## scatsob

Is that a minivan?


----------



## NJmike PE

Yes


----------



## JalapenoScott

Wait until he pops the trunk.






Signature goes here


----------



## thekzieg




----------



## scatsob

NJmike PE said:


> Yes


Nice, my wife drives a 2016 Sienna and I love the thing.  Its got some get up too.


----------



## akwooly

My wife refused to drive a minivan.


----------



## scatsob

With 4 kids you need something big, and I'm too poor for a land cruiser or similar and hell no to buying a suburban.  What she likes is the X5 but still too poor and I don't like German cars.


----------



## Supe

NJmike PE said:


> Cat stereo works


That's an awful low station number, Mike.  So to what do you owe your listening pleasure?  Christian political talk radio, or Smooth Jazz: A Tribute to Clarinet Solos?


----------



## NJmike PE

I was too happy that it worked to change the station.


----------



## Supe

Christian clarinet solos it is.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

NJmike PE said:


> Yes


I thought we saw it burn?? A few pages back??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

That was his wife's car


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> I thought we saw it burn?? A few pages back??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a feeling Mike wouldn't mind burning the new minivan.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> I have a feeling Mike wouldn't mind burning the new minivan.


wrong. It's actually not that bad.


----------



## JalapenoScott




----------



## scatsob

NJmike PE said:


> wrong. It's actually not that bad.


Word


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> wrong. It's actually not that bad.


Good to hear. Especially now that it has a kick ass stereo.

Maybe I should buy a minivan soon too.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> Good to hear. Especially now that it has a kick ass stereo.
> 
> Maybe I should buy a minivan soon too.


you'll need one


----------



## Ramnares P.E.

Work on the other kid first.  Then use that as an argument to persuade your wife to get the minivan.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> you'll need one


I'm worried about that.



Ramnares P.E. said:


> Work on the other kid first.


Now that sounds fun!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

NJmike PE said:


> 17 minutes ago, matt267 PE said: I have a feeling Mike wouldn't mind burning the new minivan.
> 
> 
> 
> wrong. It's actually not that bad.
Click to expand...

Is it a babe magnet!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Is it a babe magnet!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


so is your st00pid TT signature

EDIT:

ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Is it a babe magnet!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scatsob

Anyone know Poisson's ratio for unobtainium?


----------



## matt267 PE

scatsob said:


> Anyone know Poisson's ratio for unobtainium?


Yes, it's SPAM.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I think it is Saturday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

scatsob said:


> Anyone know Poisson's ratio for unobtainium?


v(babe attraction)=E1(Car Type)/E2(minivan)

If E1=E2.....well you are kinda screwed


----------



## envirotex

Friday


----------



## scatsob

Weduesday


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

is it over yet?


----------



## scatsob

I heard they are releasing results for the October 2016 test last week.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> is it over yet?


----------



## thekzieg

I finally learned how coffee works.


----------



## matt267 PE

I enjoy the effects of booze over the effects of coffee.


----------



## thekzieg

But coffee doesn't get you fired from work as quickly.


----------



## csb

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Up shit creek motor court motel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fairly sure there was one of these on the Vegas Strip back in the day. It was a Holiday Inn with a fake amusement park on top.


----------



## JalapenoScott

csb said:


> Fairly sure there was one of these on the Vegas Strip back in the day. It was a Holiday Inn with a fake amusement park on top.


Not sure which is creepier


----------



## Haritha

Einstein's theory of relativity proved right again this exam season. Even doing dishes and laundry was so much fun to get away from text books some time.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

^yup.

Hopefully you passed so you can go back to hating housework.


----------



## Haritha

Oh it doesn't take too long to get back to hating that stuff... - right after the exam  I do hope I pass.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Supe




----------



## akwooly

I have to knock some heads this morning, the junior engineers did make coffee.


----------



## csb

Our office bitches about coffee every f-ing day. I don't drink coffee, so I don't understand how many ways there are to complain about coffee.


----------



## Haritha

Grumpy cat - awww she is so cute 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sapper PE LS

Annnnnddddddd..... I broke the seal.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

We went with the K-cup coffee machine. No more arguments.


----------



## Haritha

Double check







Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

nothing wrong with that.


----------



## scatsob

Everyone does it.


----------



## scatsob

akwooly said:


> I have to knock some heads this morning, the junior engineers did make coffee.


Junior engineers ?  What defines a junior engineer?  Do I graduate from that if I accidentally pass the exam?


----------



## P-E

20 years or so ought to do it or not double posting.


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn ME's... can't follow the rules.


----------



## P-E

He will feel the wrath of the game tsar


----------



## scatsob

Reading was never my strong point. There are rules to this shit??


----------



## P-E

And they can change at any thyme


----------



## Sapper PE LS

New rule, spelling matters.  Violators will be banned.


----------



## scatsob

I love it.


----------



## Haritha

Oops did some one break the rule? Was it me? Do I pay the ticket or fight it?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Spam rules.


----------



## scatsob

Cage match


----------



## matt267 PE

scatsob said:


> Reading was never my strong point. There are rules to this shit??


Of course there are rules. What do you think this is?


----------



## akwooly

csb said:


> Our office bitches about coffee every f-ing day. I don't drink coffee, so I don't understand how many ways there are to complain about coffee.


It is a drug, don't get in the way of a junkie.


----------



## P-E

matt267 PE said:


> I enjoy the effects of booze over the effects of coffee.


I have a coffee porter for you.   Stop on by.


----------



## csb

matt267 PE said:


> Of course there are rules. What do you think this is?


Alaska, the Last Frontier?


----------



## scatsob

Sapper PE said:


> New rule, spelling matters.  Violators will be banned.


Wel shhit


----------



## P-E

^Sap will never notice.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Rulz were meant to be broken!


----------



## NJmike PE

Sapper PE said:


> New rule, spelling matters.  Violators will be banned.


I don't recall that


----------



## envirotex

Oh. Deer.


----------



## snickerd3

if spelling counts...i'm out


----------



## NJmike PE

envirotex said:


> Oh. Deer.


that's cute.


----------



## envirotex

:bananalama: ^^^never learns


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm an engineer. I don't do spelling.


----------



## scatsob

Damn, we got destroyed in school if our reports weren't perfect.


----------



## NJmike PE

We don't joke about rape


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Huh?


----------



## thekzieg

too much work, not enough spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Glad I missed it.


----------



## thekzieg

you're lucky. I got to sit on the phone for an hour with a client to finally understand that all he wants from us is a plan showing the bottom of footing elevations..._an hour_


----------



## NJmike PE

Pizza is good


----------



## thekzieg

Beer is good


----------



## NJmike PE

Pizza and beer. Only thing better is hookers bacon and blow


----------



## envirotex

It's what's for dinner.


----------



## thekzieg

Cocaine and coffee - the best way to start the day!


----------



## akwooly

i have not had pizza or beer in five months.


----------



## thekzieg

That is very sad.


----------



## akwooly

I miss pizza.  I can live without beer, five months ago i would have never said that.


----------



## Haritha

Are you on a gluten free diet?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

Where is all the rum?


----------



## P-E

I like rum


----------



## NJmike PE

Must be quiet T. H. Y. M. E.

EDIT: I'm fucking board


----------



## P-E

Nah, I was just drinking with the neighborhood guys.  Trillium, night shift and heady topper. 

What do you think Mike, is it a bad idea to have a fire pit under the deck?   Heat gun only registered 150F at deck level.


----------



## NJmike PE

P-E said:


> Nah, I was just drinking with the neighborhood guys.  Trillium, night shift and heady topper.
> 
> What do you think Mike, is it a bad idea to have a fire pit under the deck?   Heat gun only registered 150F at deck level.


Definitely not. Especially if you live in my town. It's been quiet here this year.


----------



## P-E

How close are you to philly.   Might have to go there next week


----------



## NJmike PE

90 minutes


----------



## P-E

It's a completely unnecessary trip.  Did a study with a negative payback.   No saving this one.  Sounds like a steak dinner and some beers.   Mike, is Newark close?


----------



## NJmike PE

P-E said:


> It's a completely unnecessary trip.  Did a study with a negative payback.   No saving this one.  Sounds like a steak dinner and some beers.   Mike, is Newark close?


It's about 45 mins from me


----------



## akwooly

Haritha said:


> Are you on a gluten free diet? Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


No. It kinda ended up like a gf diet. But I really Just cleaned up my diet because I was tired of being fat.


----------



## scatsob

Happy Saturday from Africa.


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> Are you on a gluten free diet? Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> No. It kinda ended up like a gf diet. But I really Just cleaned up my diet because I was tired of being fat.
Click to expand...








What's wrong with fat?


----------



## thekzieg

Oh, topless pics are ok in the spam thread now?!


----------



## scatsob

That back hair is sexy


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

thekzieg PE said:


> Oh, topless pics are ok in the spam thread now?!


Most definitely!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

thekzieg PE said:


> Oh, topless pics are ok in the spam thread now?!


Yes. Send some.


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg PE said:


> Oh, topless pics are ok in the spam thread now?!


Yup. Your turn.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i don't want to break the internet so i'll restrain from posting mine. Everyone loves a fat guy topless.


----------



## thekzieg

I'll try to find a more recent one...

View attachment 7948


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Not even close


----------



## matt267 PE

are we there yet?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Not even 500 yet. Noobs letting us down.


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn it.


----------



## scatsob

Not enough people took the test.


----------



## P-E

Going to wine tasting.


----------



## matt267 PE

Drink them all.


----------



## P-E

24 or so to taste.


----------



## Haritha

Just woke up - slept almost 15 hours straight. ..

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Actually 28 wines


----------



## scatsob

Your BAC is going to be over 100%. Make sure you have a DD.


----------



## Haritha

Haritha said:


> Just woke up - slept almost 15 hours straight. .. Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk









Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

scatsob said:


> Your BAC is going to be over 100%. Make sure you have a DD.


It was only 27 in fact.  One at the last table was gone.


----------



## NJmike PE

thekzieg PE said:


> Oh, topless pics are ok in the spam thread now?!


I showed you mine now you show me yours


----------



## JalapenoScott

Signature optional


----------



## thekzieg

Had this today, it was delicious. 

View attachment 7949


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

yummm jealous


----------



## scatsob

NJmike PE said:


> I showed you mine now you show me yours


That's not how it works anymore.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Oh yes it does. In fact, look closely at the reflection in the beer glass.

Nice!


----------



## matt267 PE

Alllright


----------



## scatsob

Alright alright alllllriiiight


----------



## NJmike PE

Took NJ #2 to the Super motocross last night. Good times


----------



## akwooly

Gay bars are awesome.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

akwooly said:


> Gay bars are awesome.


Are you trying to tell us something??


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> Gay bars are awesome.


Good for you AK. I'm proud of you.


----------



## akwooly

Seriously. If you have never been to one you should.


----------



## P-E

akwooly said:


> Seriously. If you have never been to one you should.


I've been.  Part of a drinking club pub crawl.   They don't mind if the women get half naked or more.


----------



## knight1fox3

thekzieg PE said:


> Had this today, it was delicious.
> 
> View attachment 7949


Is @P-E aware of this?  Was it approved?


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm sure PE will be all over it.


----------



## P-E

knight1fox3 said:


> Is @P-E aware of this?  Was it approved?


I looked it up on Beer Advocate.  It is highly rated.   Would like to try it.  

Just had a Night Shift 87.  Very good if you like double IPAs.


----------



## knight1fox3

A single IPA is bad enough, but a double?!   uke:


----------



## P-E

knight1fox3 said:


> A single IPA is bad enough, but a double?!   uke:


Some DIPAs the bittler is hidden by taste of the hops.   Very bitter IPAs aren't so good.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

I love double IPAs...


----------



## P-E

Too bad every day isn't Saturday.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

agreed...


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i really want a DIPA now...


----------



## P-E

For DIPAs I'm down to heady topper in my beer fridge.


----------



## scatsob

If Justin Bieber and Miley Cyrus had a kid would it be a clone?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

P-E said:


> For DIPAs I'm down to heady topper in my beer fridge.


sounds good

I'm down to ummm...water and diet orange crush in my fridge

Wish I had some DIPAs


----------



## thekzieg

knight1fox3 said:


> Is @P-E aware of this?  Was it approved?


I drink first, ask permission later.


----------



## NJmike PE

500 posts is pitiful. rules removed until further notice. spam away


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> rules removed until further notice.


----------



## scatsob

thank


----------



## scatsob

you


----------



## matt267 PE

hello


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Good bye


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I knew 500 posts was weak.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1




----------



## P-E

Actually I lied.  I have another The 87 left.


----------



## P-E

Did I hear no rules?


----------



## P-E

This is how we do it.


----------



## P-E

This is how we do it.


----------



## P-E

This is how we do it.


----------



## P-E

This is how we do it.


----------



## P-E

This is how we do it.


----------



## P-E

This is how we do it.


----------



## P-E

This is how we do it.


----------



## P-E

This is how we do it.


----------



## P-E

This is how we do it.


----------



## P-E

This is how we do it.


----------



## P-E

7K


----------



## scatsob

Awesome


----------



## Supe




----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Cat lady must be busy this morning. Otherwise we'd be at a thousand by now.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who's winning


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Green eggs and spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Green eggs and spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Green eggs and spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Green eggs and spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Green eggs and spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Green eggs and spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I have work to do!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where is everyone?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where is everyone?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where is everyone?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where is everyone?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where is everyone?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where is everyone?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where is everyone?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where is everyone?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where is everyone?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where is everyone?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where is everyone?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where is everyone?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where is everyone?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where is everyone?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where is everyone?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where is everyone?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where is everyone?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Top


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Did someone break the internet


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Must have.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Kim K. Must have posted another trash picture of herself in a ridiculous pose.


----------



## P-E

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> Cat lady must be busy this morning. Otherwise we'd be at a thousand by now.


early there


----------



## thekzieg

West coast


----------



## P-E

computer is being swapped out.  what should i do i the meantime?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

No excuses


----------



## thekzieg

Just woke up


----------



## P-E

spam maybe?


----------



## thekzieg

Crappy Monday, everyone


----------



## P-E

spam maybe?


----------



## P-E

spam maybe?


----------



## P-E

spam maybe?


----------



## thekzieg

Gotta get ready for work


----------



## P-E

spam maybe?


----------



## P-E

spam maybe?


----------



## thekzieg

Be back in a while


----------



## P-E

spam maybe?


----------



## P-E

spam maybe?


----------



## P-E

spam maybe?


----------



## P-E

spam maybe?


----------



## P-E

spam maybe?


----------



## P-E

spam maybe?


----------



## P-E

spam maybe?


----------



## P-E

spam maybe?

ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## Karissa

Crappy Monday to you too


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where is everyone?


----------



## P-E

raining here also


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Al must have fixed the inter web back


----------



## P-E

rain rain go away


----------



## P-E

rain rain go away


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Al must have fixed the inter web back


----------



## P-E

rain rain go away


----------



## P-E

rain rain go away


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Al must have fixed the inter web back


----------



## P-E

rain rain go away


----------



## P-E

rain rain go away


----------



## P-E

rain rain go away


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Al must have fixed the inter web back


----------



## P-E

rain rain go away


----------



## P-E

rain rain go away


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Al must have fixed the inter web back


----------



## P-E

rain rain go away


----------



## P-E

rain rain go away


----------



## P-E

rain rain go away


----------



## P-E

rain rain go away


----------



## P-E

rain rain go away


----------



## P-E

rain rain go away


----------



## P-E

rain rain go away


----------



## P-E

rain rain go away

ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

Get back to work.


----------



## P-E

at home  going in later.  new computer today there


----------



## P-E

go in late, long lunch and leave early.  FU monday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

That's one mean bird[emoji210]


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

That's one mean bird[emoji210]


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

That's one mean bird[emoji210]


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

That's one mean bird[emoji210]


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

That's one mean bird[emoji210]


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

That's one mean bird[emoji210]


----------



## Supe




----------



## thekzieg

Waiting for the bus


----------



## thekzieg

Commute is gonna suck


----------



## thekzieg

They're drilling a tunnel under the main road into downtown


----------



## thekzieg

So they closed down that road


----------



## thekzieg

Drivers here are bad anyway


----------



## thekzieg

But extra traffic means SO MANY fender benders


----------



## thekzieg

No one knows how to merge


----------



## thekzieg

It's as if they've never seen a zipper before


----------



## thekzieg

Bus is late


----------



## thekzieg

Ugh


----------



## thekzieg

No bus yet


----------



## thekzieg

No bus yet


----------



## thekzieg

No bus yet


----------



## thekzieg

No bus yet


----------



## thekzieg

No bus yet

top!


----------



## thekzieg

No bus yet


----------



## matt267 PE

are you near the may day riots?


----------



## thekzieg

matt267 PE said:


> are you near the may day riots?


[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]You mean, do I work in the heart of the protest zone? Absolutely. [/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

No bus yet


----------



## thekzieg

No bus ever


----------



## thekzieg

I'll walk back up the hill and go back to bed


----------



## thekzieg

Next bus is in 8 minutes


----------



## thekzieg

I could have slept in


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg PE said:


> [COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]You mean, do I work in the heart of the protest zone? Absolutely. [/COLOR]


Things really escalated fast from climbing tree to throwing molotov cocktails.


----------



## thekzieg

Waiting forever


----------



## thekzieg

matt267 PE said:


> Things really escalated fast from climbing tree to throwing molotov cocktails.


Classic millennials.


----------



## thekzieg

The tree guy just wanted to be close to nature. The anarchists want to take down capitalism.


----------



## thekzieg

Tree guy probably wasn't even at the riots


----------



## thekzieg

At least this year May Day was on a weekend.


----------



## thekzieg

Can wait for Monday may day next year. It's gonna be way worse.


----------



## thekzieg

Mostly because president trump will have also declared may 1st the date of the annual purge.


----------



## thekzieg

Still no bus


----------



## thekzieg

Still waiting


----------



## thekzieg

So much waiting


----------



## thekzieg

It's here. About damn time.


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna tweet at the metro about the missing bus


----------



## thekzieg

Tweet sent.


----------



## thekzieg

Gotta keep those guys honest.


----------



## thekzieg

Bottom


----------



## thekzieg

Top


----------



## thekzieg

Time to listen to some podcasts and enjoy the next 35-80 minutes of my commute.


----------



## thekzieg

Bus driver just full on ran a red light cause he DGAF.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is it a "double Dutch bus"?


----------



## thekzieg

If I ever drove a bus I would absolutely call myself the transporter.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Yet, the people who hate capitalism seem to all have smartphones and twitter to coordinate their anger towards the man.

Ironic.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost lunch time


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost lunch time


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost lunch time


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost lunch time


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost lunch time


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost lunch time


----------



## thekzieg

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> Yet, the people who hate capitalism seem to all have smartphones and twitter to coordinate their anger towards the man.
> 
> Ironic.


Millennials.


----------



## thekzieg

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Is it a "double Dutch bus"?


Does that mean an articulated two-car bus? Then yes.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Millennials suck for the most part


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

thekzieg PE said:


> 7 minutes ago, Ship Wreck PE said:
> 
> Is it a "double Dutch bus"?
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean an articulated two-car bus? Then yes.
Click to expand...

Song from the 80's


----------



## thekzieg

Who can remember that long ago?!


----------



## thekzieg

You guys are terrible at spamming.


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg PE said:


> You guys are terrible at spamming.


You're terrible at getting noobs in here.


----------



## thekzieg

Hey @DuckFlats, @Karissa, @lundy, @scatsob, @ductit, @southernbelle - it's no rules spamming time! If we don't get this thread to 15k they're not going to release the results. Post as many times in a row as you want! It can be meaningless nonsense! Post! Post! Post!


----------



## thekzieg

Spam the day away


----------



## thekzieg

Don't work, just spam


----------



## thekzieg

I think my boss is avoiding me


----------



## thekzieg

Spam time


----------



## thekzieg

Spam and eggs


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam sandwich


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

spam


----------



## thekzieg

Go, Ken, go!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

spam


----------



## thekzieg

coffee time


----------



## thekzieg

coffee time


----------



## thekzieg

coffee time


----------



## thekzieg

coffee time


----------



## thekzieg

coffee time


----------



## thekzieg

coffee time


----------



## thekzieg

coffee time


----------



## thekzieg

coffee time


----------



## thekzieg

coffee time


----------



## thekzieg

coffee time


----------



## thekzieg

coffee thyme


----------



## thekzieg

coffee time

top  :bananalama:


----------



## thekzieg

coffee time


----------



## thekzieg

coffee time


----------



## thekzieg

coffee time


----------



## thekzieg

coffee time


----------



## thekzieg

coffee time


----------



## thekzieg

coffee time


----------



## thekzieg

coffee time


----------



## thekzieg

coffee time


----------



## thekzieg

coffee time


----------



## thekzieg

coffee time


----------



## thekzieg

coffee time


----------



## thekzieg

coffee time


----------



## thekzieg

coffee time


----------



## thekzieg

coffee time


----------



## thekzieg

coffee time


----------



## thekzieg

coffee tiem


----------



## thekzieg

coffee time


----------



## thekzieg

coffee time


----------



## thekzieg

coffee time


----------



## thekzieg

coffee time


----------



## thekzieg

coffee time


----------



## thekzieg

coffee time


----------



## thekzieg

coffee time


----------



## thekzieg

coffee time


----------



## thekzieg

top


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg PE said:


> Hey @DuckFlats, @Karissa, @lundy, @scatsob, @ductit, @southernbelle - it's no rules spamming time! If we don't get this thread to 15k they're not going to release the results. Post as many times in a row as you want! It can be meaningless nonsense! Post! Post! Post!


^ what she said.


----------



## lundy

*How big of a platform beyond the door swing is needed outside a door? (See photo above)*






A.     12 inches

B.     20 inches past door swing

C.     The width of door swing

D.     None is needed






*On the job, there are several things we can do to reduce our risk of falling. What are the most important things workers can do to prevent falls?*






A.     Pay attention to their surroundings

B.     Remove obstacles from the ground

C.     Clean up grease, water and other liquids immediate

D.     All of the above





 QUICK!!!! TAKE THIS TEST

*Which of the following should you NOT do while lifting objects?*






A.     Keep the object close to your body

B.     Keep your back straight

C.     Bend at the knees

D.     Keep your feet together







*While inspecting a retractable lanyard you should look for cuts, swelling, discoloration, and any breaks in the stitching.*






                TRUE

                FALSE

*If we come onto an accident and see a man on the floor, what should be our first action?*






A.     Call for help.

B.     Tap the man and ask if he is ok.

C.     Stop and verify that there are no other hazards.

D.     Call 911.



*When using powder-actuated tools you must...*






A.     Test tool each day before loading to ensure the safety devices are working properly

B.     Wear suitable ear, eye, and face protection

C.     Select a powder level that will do the work without excessive force

D.     Obtain appropriate training from a certified trainer, i.e. Hilti representative

E.      All of the above


----------



## lundy

thekzieg PE said:


> coffee time


I think it's coffee time for me too


----------



## Karissa

its always coffee time


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 7950


----------



## matt267 PE

Lunch time spam


----------



## matt267 PE

mmmmmm lunch


----------



## knight1fox3

What is with the rioting in Seattle?  It's affecting our company travel times to that area! ldman:


----------



## thekzieg

my boss is definitely avoiding me spam


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> What is with the rioting in Seattle?  It's affecting our company travel times to that area! ldman:


pissed off millennials.


----------



## knight1fox3

thekzieg PE said:


> my boss is definitely avoiding me spam


I'd avoid your work space too if it was like this...


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 PE said:


> pissed off millennials.


Ya but what are they pissed off about now?


----------



## thekzieg

knight1fox3 said:


> Ya but what are they pissed off about now?


Capitalism and authority.


----------



## thekzieg

knight1fox3 said:


> What is with the rioting in Seattle?  It's affecting our company travel times to that area! ldman:


It's the annual "Anarchists Destroy the City" nonsense


----------



## thekzieg

knight1fox3 said:


> What is with the rioting in Seattle?  It's affecting our company travel times to that area! ldman:


Also, what's your company doing in my town?


----------



## knight1fox3

thekzieg PE said:


> Also, what's your company doing in my town?


----------



## thekzieg

knight1fox3 said:


>


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Ya but what are they pissed off about now?


Someone probably hurt their feelings.


----------



## Supe




----------



## lundy




----------



## lundy




----------



## Supe




----------



## lundy




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## southernbelle

thekzieg PE said:


> I think my boss is avoiding me


How do I get that deal?


----------



## southernbelle

Cue the randomness!!!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

southernbelle said:


> How do I get that deal?


Buy more cats.


----------



## southernbelle

I can do that!!


----------



## southernbelle




----------



## southernbelle

And it that's not enough.....


----------



## akwooly

cats are jerks


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> cats are jerks


I don't know, I've been liking my daughter's cat more than my wife's dog lately.


----------



## Supe




----------



## southernbelle




----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Work sucks spam


----------



## southernbelle

akwooly said:


> cats are jerks


I think you might be right!


----------



## envirotex

random


----------



## P-E

Spamdom


----------



## scatsob

I like lamp


----------



## scatsob

No, I LOVE lamp


----------



## scatsob

I was also wondering how people got their post counts so high. Now I know.


----------



## P-E

Wise you are


----------



## thekzieg

southernbelle said:


> How do I get that deal?


Have work that you need him to take care of!


----------



## scatsob

2+2 does not = 4


----------



## scatsob

If you eat less and work out more you WILL loose weight.


----------



## thekzieg

Lunch time!


----------



## scatsob

What's with all the cats?


----------



## thekzieg

Cats are great


----------



## surge82

SPAMALICIOUS


----------



## scatsob

I don't have pets, I have children.


----------



## thekzieg

I have neither free time.


----------



## Karissa

I don't have kids, I have dogs.


----------



## southernbelle

Cats...what cats?


----------



## scatsob

...


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 7971


----------



## southernbelle

Crotch kitty approves!


----------



## matt267 PE

scatsob said:


> I was also wondering how people got their post counts so high. Now I know.


I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## southernbelle

matt267 PE said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about.


I have no idea either.


----------



## southernbelle




----------



## akwooly

I'm hungry


----------



## southernbelle

Pie?


----------



## southernbelle

I also have candy


----------



## Karissa

mmm Skittles


----------



## P-E

scatsob said:


> I don't have pets, I have children.


I just have pet peeves.


----------



## Dleg

akwooly said:


> I'm hungry


Should have gone to Taco King.  It was goood.


----------



## akwooly

Dleg said:


> 1 hour ago, akwooly said:
> 
> I'm hungry
> 
> 
> 
> Should have gone to Taco King.  It was goood.
Click to expand...

I was going to suggest going there later this week!


----------



## Dleg

I could easily go there again!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who's winning?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Do the noobs know about the million dollar prize??


----------



## akwooly

you are sailor.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Kool


----------



## matt267 PE

Spammish stuff.


----------



## matt267 PE

No rules spam


----------



## matt267 PE

come on everyone.


----------



## matt267 PE

get some while the gettin' is good.

TOP


----------



## thekzieg

still working spam


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg PE said:


> still working spam


Seriously? I've been home for hours?


----------



## Dleg

You guys don't know how to 10k.


----------



## matt267 PE

Dleg said:


> You guys don't know how to 10k.


That's ok because this is a 15k.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm saving some for the rest.


----------



## matt267 PE

There will be plenty of time to run my post count up higher.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm pacing myself.


----------



## Dleg

What, double posting is allowed, too???  

travesty!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

Dleg said:


> What, double posting is allowed, too???
> 
> travesty!!!


Rules have been temporally suspended.


----------



## Dleg

Too bad the old double click trick doesn't work on Invision anymore.


----------



## matt267 PE

Dleg said:


> Too bad the old double click trick doesn't work on Invision anymore.


That sounds fun.


----------



## Dleg

In the olden days, if you wanted to truly spam a 10 k all you had to do was click on the "reply" button in the quick reply window as fast as you could, and it would log every single click as an individual post. We could clear dozens of pages in an hour or so. That's when the no double-positng rule started, i think.


----------



## matt267 PE

Dleg said:


> In the olden days, if you wanted to truly spam a 10 k all you had to do was click on the "reply" button in the quick reply window as fast as you could, and it would log every single click as an individual post. We could clear dozens of pages in an hour or so. That's when the no double-positng rule started, i think.


TapaTalk makes quick spamming easier.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm trying not to yet.


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't want that type of reputation.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's nice not waiting for results.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sorry Sap.


----------



## matt267 PE

NO RESULTS FOR YOU.


----------



## matt267 PE

Not yet anyway.


----------



## matt267 PE

You'll get yours soon.


----------



## matt267 PE

Just wait a couple months.


----------



## envirotex

what?


----------



## matt267 PE

envirotex said:


> what?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is it almost Friday yet??


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## envirotex

what ever.  I'm still working.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is it almost Friday yet??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is it almost Friday yet??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is it almost Friday yet??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is it almost Friday yet??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is it almost Friday yet??


----------



## envirotex

I'm sure my children have started eating each other by this point.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is it almost Friday yet??


----------



## envirotex

Mondays are why there is wine.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is it almost Friday yet??


----------



## envirotex

I'm done.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is it almost Friday yet??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is it almost Friday yet??


----------



## envirotex

but not really.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's mikey


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's mikey


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's mikey


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where's mikey


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is he still extinguishing mini van blaze with garden hose??


----------



## thekzieg

matt267 PE said:


> Seriously? I've been home for hours?


You're not sure?


----------



## akwooly

lets go


----------



## matt267 PE

envirotex said:


> I'm sure my children have started eating each other by this point.


That solve the need to feed them. Plus you'll have once less to feed tomorrow.


----------



## envirotex

:bananalama: TOP

I really hate space delimited FORTRAN files.


----------



## akwooly

to matt's house


----------



## akwooly

fortran? haven't used that since college.


----------



## envirotex

just FYI


----------



## envirotex

akwooly said:


> fortran? haven't used that since college.


water resources code


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> to matt's house


You bring the smoked salmon, PE will bring the beer, and SW will bring the hookers.


----------



## envirotex

stupid


----------



## envirotex

but free


----------



## envirotex

so, you know, that's what the government chooses


----------



## envirotex

is it Friday yet?


----------



## akwooly

matt267 PE said:


> You bring the smoked salmon, PE will bring the beer, and SW will bring the hookers.


on my way!


----------



## akwooly

ill bring halibut also.


----------



## thekzieg

It's 86° out and the bus driver has the heat on.


----------



## thekzieg

Lots of hairy legs on the bus.


----------



## thekzieg

And that's just the ladies.


----------



## thekzieg

Smelly hippies all over the place


----------



## akwooly

bus driver must be from Mercury


----------



## thekzieg

It's the curse of the North West.


----------



## akwooly

smelly hippies in NW?


----------



## envirotex

if it doesn't read in this time I'm going home.


----------



## envirotex

f***ing spaces.


----------



## thekzieg

So many


----------



## envirotex

spaces or hippies


----------



## envirotex

it worked, now I'm leaving.


----------



## envirotex

f***ing spaces


----------



## thekzieg

Many hippies


----------



## thekzieg

Many hipsters


----------



## thekzieg

Many homeless


----------



## envirotex

akwooly said:


> ill bring halibut also.


$21.97 a pound here.


----------



## thekzieg

I like to play hipster or homeless


----------



## thekzieg

It's very difficult


----------



## envirotex

thekzieg PE said:


> Many hipsters






thekzieg PE said:


> Many homeless






thekzieg PE said:


> Many hippies


Sounds like the ATX


----------



## thekzieg

envirotex said:


> Sounds like the ATX


It basically is.


----------



## envirotex

and it's running.


----------



## envirotex

don't look at it now


----------



## envirotex

or it will crash


----------



## akwooly

if you considered the price of gas, fishing equip, boat, etc the price of my halibut per pound makes me want to cry!


----------



## envirotex

thekzieg PE said:


> It basically is.


Only we have people who wear cowboy boots to any activity here, too.


----------



## PE-ness

Hey guys how do I play?


----------



## envirotex

And I mean ANY...


----------



## envirotex

still running.


----------



## envirotex

if this finishes maybe I can be done


----------



## envirotex

where are all the noobs?


----------



## thekzieg

envirotex said:


> Only we have people who wear cowboy boots to any activity here, too.


Those people would be in either keens or five finger "shoes" here.


----------



## thekzieg

envirotex said:


> if this finishes maybe I can be done


Fingers crossed!!


----------



## envirotex

PE-ness said:


> Hey guys how do I play?


put your boots on.


----------



## envirotex

envirotex said:


> put your boots on.






PE-ness said:


> Hey guys how do I play?


sorry, put your boot on


----------



## akwooly

thekzieg PE said:


> Those people would be in either keens or five finger "shoes" here.






thekzieg PE said:


> Those people would be in either keens or five finger "shoes" here.


I wear flip flops everywhere when i am not at work.


----------



## envirotex

still running


----------



## akwooly

in the summer


----------



## envirotex

don't look at it


----------



## envirotex

oh.  it's done.


----------



## thekzieg

Hooray!!


----------



## envirotex

now I'm going home.


----------



## envirotex

right after I save


----------



## thekzieg

Saving is good


----------



## akwooly

I actually like seattle.


----------



## thekzieg

I like it sometimes...


----------



## thekzieg

It's nice to look at


----------



## thekzieg

But it's really annoying most of the time


----------



## envirotex

out. :B


----------



## akwooly

but i only get seattle in small doses.


----------



## thekzieg

Kind of like a hot girl


----------



## thekzieg

akwooly said:


> but i only get seattle in small doses.


That's the best way to do it


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

How many hookers do we need?


----------



## akwooly

ever eat at biscuit bitch?


----------



## thekzieg

Been there once! Bus drives by it every day.


----------



## thekzieg

Ship Wreck PE said:


> How many hookers do we need?


Most of them.


----------



## akwooly

Ship Wreck PE said:


> How many hookers do we need?


all of them.


----------



## akwooly

thekzieg PE said:


> Been there once! Bus drives by it every day.


we sometimes schedule long layovers in SEA just to go downtown.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

akwooly said:


> 2 minutes ago, Ship Wreck PE said: How many hookers do we need?
> 
> 
> 
> all of them.
Click to expand...

You are a hungry bear


----------



## akwooly

Ship Wreck PE said:


> You are a hungry bear


long winter


----------



## thekzieg

akwooly said:


> we sometimes schedule long layovers in SEA just to go downtown.


Do you go to the one in the market?


----------



## PE-ness

Too many dicks in Seattle.


----------



## akwooly

thekzieg PE said:


> Do you go to the one in the market?


YUP!


----------



## thekzieg

Top


----------



## PE-ness

But I can relate.


----------



## akwooly

zing


----------



## thekzieg

Almost home


----------



## thekzieg

Can't wait to get away from this bus sweat.


----------



## akwooly

thekzieg PE said:


> Can't wait to get away from this bus sweat.


Ewwwe yuck


----------



## thekzieg

Time for gym sweat. Hot weather with no AC is the worst


----------



## akwooly

Get swole.


----------



## P-E

spamaroo


----------



## P-E

wheres the beer at?


----------



## P-E

a bit of spam for you


----------



## P-E

a bit of spam for you


----------



## P-E

a bit of spam for you


----------



## P-E

a bit of spam for you


----------



## P-E

a bit of spam for you


----------



## P-E

a bit of spam for you


----------



## P-E

a bit of spam for you


----------



## P-E

a bit of spam for you


----------



## P-E

a bit of spam for you


----------



## P-E

a bit of spam for you


----------



## P-E

a bit of spam for you


----------



## P-E

a bit of spam for you


----------



## P-E

a bit of spam for you


----------



## P-E

a bit of spam for you


----------



## P-E

a bit of spam for you


----------



## P-E

a bit of spam for you

ToP :bananalama:


----------



## P-E

a bit of spam for you


----------



## P-E

a bit of spam for you


----------



## P-E

a bit of spam for you


----------



## P-E

a bit of spam for you


----------



## P-E

a bit of spam for you


----------



## P-E

a bit of spam for you


----------



## P-E

a bit of spam for you


----------



## P-E

a bit of spam for you


----------



## P-E

a bit of spam for you


----------



## P-E

a bit of spam for you


----------



## P-E

a bit of spam for you


----------



## P-E

a bit of spam for you


----------



## P-E

a bit of spam for you


----------



## P-E

a bit of spam for you


----------



## P-E

a bit of spam for you


----------



## P-E

a bit of spam for you


----------



## P-E

a bit of spam for you


----------



## P-E

a bit of spam for you


----------



## P-E

a bit of spam for you


----------



## P-E

a bit of spam for you


----------



## P-E

a bit of spam for you


----------



## P-E

a bit of spam for you


----------



## P-E

a bit of spam for you


----------



## P-E

a bit of spam for you


----------



## P-E

a bit of spam for you

ToP :bananalama:


----------



## envirotex

random


----------



## P-E

howdy tex


----------



## P-E

need new spam


----------



## P-E

need new spam


----------



## P-E

need new spam


----------



## P-E

need new spam


----------



## P-E

need new spam


----------



## P-E

need new spam


----------



## P-E

need new spam


----------



## P-E

need new spam


----------



## P-E

need new spam


----------



## P-E

need new spam


----------



## P-E

need new spam


----------



## P-E

need new spam


----------



## P-E

need new spam


----------



## P-E

need new spam


----------



## P-E

need new spam


----------



## P-E

need new spam


----------



## P-E

need new spam


----------



## P-E

need new spam


----------



## P-E

need new spam


----------



## P-E

need new spam


----------



## P-E

need new spam


----------



## P-E

need new spam


----------



## P-E

need new spam

ToP :bananalama:


----------



## thekzieg

Leg press 290.


----------



## akwooly

Good job PE


----------



## P-E

tired tonight


----------



## akwooly

I'm flippin tires.


----------



## thekzieg

Decided to give up tv for the month of May.


----------



## thekzieg

Gives us time to focus on applying for jobs.


----------



## Road Guy

U must not be watching GOT?


----------



## thekzieg

Gives us motivation to go hang out with people


----------



## thekzieg

Gives us time to read books


----------



## thekzieg

I miss tv already


----------



## thekzieg

A little


----------



## thekzieg

Going to Canada in a couple weeks to go ziplining at Whistler


----------



## thekzieg

Passport is expired


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna risk it with just an ID and a birth certificate.


----------



## thekzieg

Canadians seem cool with it.


----------



## thekzieg

The US not so much.


----------



## scatsob

Watch out for Bigfoot


----------



## thekzieg

But we were born here, so I'm not too worried.


----------



## thekzieg

Where should we move?


----------



## thekzieg

I feel like Nashville would be cool


----------



## thekzieg

But I also kind of don't want to live in a city anymore.


----------



## thekzieg

I miss living in the middle of nowhere


----------



## thekzieg

It's never quiet here


----------



## thekzieg

There are always cars and sirens and people


----------



## thekzieg

Wheat fields and silence. That's what I want. 

Top


----------



## thekzieg

Road Guy said:


> U must not be watching GOT?


Correct


----------



## thekzieg

scatsob said:


> Watch out for Bigfoot


I'm secretly terrified of Bigfoot. Watched Harry and the Hendersons WAY too young.


----------



## akwooly

Move to AK. Everyone is doing it. Well just Dleg.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Just got home from a 15 hour work day...I sure do love being salary


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

I sure do love other depts throwing crap the day before COD too


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Knew about it for months, forgot to mention it until the day before commercial operation...


----------



## scatsob

Spamster


----------



## scatsob

Is everyone asleep?


----------



## scatsob

Weak


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Morning spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Morning spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where did everyone go?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where did everyone go?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where did everyone go?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where did everyone go?


----------



## Supe




----------



## P-E

Still tired.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am ready for lunch


----------



## P-E

I'm ready for dinner (the beer from Maine beer co.)


----------



## scatsob

Almost dinner time here


----------



## scatsob

If there is a sweaty crotch to the world I'm in it.


----------



## scatsob

And no, im not in Bakersfield.


----------



## southernbelle

It's beer o clock!


----------



## southernbelle

I'm at work but technically I'm still asleep.


----------



## southernbelle




----------



## southernbelle

Aaaaand for those of you with a weak stomach this morning..........

You're welcome!


----------



## NJmike PE

dude's got a camel toe


----------



## southernbelle

That's more like a moose nuckle


----------



## southernbelle




----------



## P-E

Taking another morning off


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where did everyone go?


----------



## southernbelle

Probably asleep


----------



## scatsob

Or in an ethanol induced unconscious state


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Definitely still asleep


----------



## Karissa

Trying to work but not getting very far


----------



## Supe




----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I have been on hold for an hour listening to the same elevator music.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I have been on hold for an hour listening to the same elevator music.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I have been on hold for an hour listening to the same elevator music.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I have been on hold for an hour listening to the same elevator music.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I have been on hold for an hour listening to the same elevator music.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I have been on hold for an hour listening to the same elevator music.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I have been on hold for an hour listening to the same elevator music.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I have been on hold for an hour listening to the same elevator music.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I have been on hold for an hour listening to the same elevator music.


----------



## scatsob

That escalated quickly


----------



## southernbelle

What floor?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am starting to get motion sickness from the elevator music


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

At least I am getting paid


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I had to go to the latrine for a minute and the music was still there whinst I return.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Damn tax people


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I actually talked to a lady and she said I need to talk to someone else, so guess what?? She put me on hold again.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Bam. I got through and the checks in the mail.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Well actually the direct deposit in on the inter web


----------



## thekzieg

Morning, spammers.


----------



## thekzieg

Tuesday's are worse than Monday's because they sneak up on you.


----------



## thekzieg

You think "Oh! Monday is over! The week will get better from here!" And then BAM. It's Tuesday.


----------



## thekzieg

Mood:


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Matt must be working at work?? Very very unusual


----------



## thekzieg

Matt has a job?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

wow...good morning peeps


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

heeellllllloooooooo


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

wheres @matt267 PE and @thekzieg PE?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

bored


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

sleepy


----------



## thekzieg

I'm working


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lunch time!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I love elevator music


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Not


----------



## NJmike PE

beer oclock


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg PE said:


> Matt has a job?


Yeah, I'm trying to keep it that way too.


----------



## NJmike PE

leave matt alone. he works hard


----------



## southernbelle

Random spam time.


----------



## southernbelle

I don't know about you guys but the thought of wearing Spam Lip Glaze is EXCITING!


----------



## matt267 PE

^ wow, I would eat her up.

TOP


----------



## southernbelle




----------



## southernbelle

Anyone thirsty?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

matt267 PE said:


> ^ wow, I would eat her up.
> 
> TOP


I think that was a dude??


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> I think that was a dude??


not that one, the other one.


----------



## akwooly

my tub of red vines is almost empty.


----------



## Dleg

Stuck on conference call that I am merely a listener to....


----------



## matt267 PE

Dleg said:


> Stuck on conference call that I am merely a listener to....


Now's the time to spam.


----------



## Dleg

Correct.


----------



## scatsob

Finished 4 glasses of wine. On to strongbow.


----------



## scatsob

How's everyone doing on a Tuesday evening?


----------



## thekzieg

scatsob said:


> How's everyone doing on a Tuesday evening?


Evening?? Are you in Europe or something?


----------



## Karissa

scatsob said:


> How's everyone doing on a Tuesday evening?


Mid afternoon here and going insane as I compare new revisions of customer standards to old ones... I would kill for a drink right now


----------



## Dleg

Headline in today's Fairbanks newspaper:

A martin fighting a chicken in the road causes a collision


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost quitting time!!

Yabba dabba doo !!!


----------



## akwooly

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Almost quitting time!!
> 
> Yabba dabba doo !!!


seriously?  GTFO


----------



## Supe




----------



## Karissa

Supe said:


>


there's a difference?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

akwooly said:


> 2 minutes ago, Ship Wreck PE said: Almost quitting time!! Yabba dabba doo !!!
> 
> 
> 
> seriously?  GTFO
Click to expand...

It's 3:00 on the east cost.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> It's 3:00 on the east cost.


Time to go home.


----------



## scatsob

Make that two strongbows. I'm in Africa.


----------



## thekzieg

lunch time


----------



## scatsob

If you want to drink a lot during the work week and do no engineering join the military.


----------



## akwooly

Dentist.


----------



## thekzieg

Hope you get to keep all your teeth!


----------



## akwooly

Me too.


----------



## Dleg

Still listening.  Only one short item that pertained to me, so far.  As in "you were going to meet offline with Dleg about that, right?"  "Right."


----------



## scatsob

I pity thefool.


----------



## P-E

I'm spreading sheet.


----------



## scatsob

Ewwww.


----------



## Dleg

Done.  And with a promise that the next call would me much more interesting for those of us on the fringes.  Which was said at the end f the last 3 calls, too.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Half day! what up!?


----------



## P-E

I think I took the wrong half off.


----------



## scatsob

Whole day dude


----------



## matt267 PE

More SPAM


----------



## scatsob

Moar


----------



## akwooly

Perfect exam.


----------



## thekzieg

showoff


----------



## thekzieg

DON'T FORGET TO SEND YOUR MOM A MOTHER'S DAY CARD!


----------



## P-E

scatsob said:


> Moar


Cow bell


----------



## akwooly

Mohr cow bell


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

thekzieg PE said:


> DON'T FORGET TO SEND YOUR MOM A MOTHER'S DAY CARD!


or flowers


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

glockjacket said:


> or flowers


or an egift card


----------



## scatsob

Quoting yourself. Well played.


----------



## scatsob

Are results out yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Stuck in traffic post


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

At home watching TV post


----------



## akwooly

Get to work shipwreck.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

It is night time.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I had to renew my Sirius radio today for $65.00


----------



## akwooly

wash your boat shipwreck.  lets go fishin!

Edit: TOP booyah.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

akwooly said:


> wash your boat shipwreck.  lets go fishin!
> Edit: TOP booyah.


Just washed it Sunday. Had to take some guys from work grouper fishing. I only got one and it sure was good.

10-15 lbs.

when you guys come to Florida, let's go!!

.


----------



## southernbelle

thekzieg PE said:


> Hope you get to keep all your teeth!


I'm in Louisiana so my brother-cousin doesn't mind much!


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## matt267 PE

is it bad that I want to drink when I'm happy and when I'm pissed?


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't always drink though.


----------



## matt267 PE

I problably should


----------



## matt267 PE

I fucking got poison ivy on the back of my neck.


----------



## matt267 PE

I have no idea how I did that.


----------



## matt267 PE

I haven't seen any in the back yard yet.


----------



## matt267 PE

I normally get it on my arms.


----------



## matt267 PE

Doesn't make sense.


----------



## matt267 PE

itches like hell though.


----------



## matt267 PE

Son of a Bitch, get me a drink.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

matt267 PE said:


> I fucking got poison ivy on the back of my neck.


We told you about unprotected tree hugging. [emoji268][emoji268][emoji268]


----------



## matt267 PE

but it looked smelled clean.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Ship Wreck PE said:


> I had to renew my Sirius radio today for $65.00


i did mine the other day...it sucks...but i drive through some mountains so i cant use FM or cell


----------



## Road Guy

Is that for a year?

I bought a used factory radio for my jeep and it had an exposing subscription. I'll renew it whenever it does expire... Once you hit the mtns here there is nothing on the radio...


----------



## Road Guy

Is that for a year?

I bought a used factory radio for my jeep and it had an existing subscription. I'll renew it whenever it does expire... Once you hit the mtns here there is nothing on the radio...


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Road Guy said:


> Is that for a year?
> 
> I bought a used factory radio for my jeep and it had an existing subscription. I'll renew it whenever it does expire... Once you hit the mtns here there is nothing on the radio...


i pay $25+fees for 6 months, the catch is i have to call in every 6 months and threaten to cancel if they dont renew at the same rates...takes about 5-10 minutes every 6 months.  Just call in and say a buddy is on the $25 for 6 month plan, theyll check and see if its valid, try to offer other plans but just be firm and youll get it.


----------



## matt267 PE

you guys are never going to get to 15k at this pace.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

matt267 PE said:


> you guys are never going to get to 15k at this pace.


newbess aint doing nothing


----------



## matt267 PE

@glockjacket need to do some recruiting.


----------



## thekzieg

My recruits are doing great. They'll never get their results, but they're here!


----------



## thekzieg

Waiting for the bus


----------



## thekzieg

Have a site visit near my apartment in the morning, but it's not till 9, so I have to bring my computer home with me.


----------



## thekzieg

I need a bigger bag.


----------



## thekzieg

Why is the bus always late?


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg PE said:


> Why is the bus always late?


maybe it has to do with the rum always being gone.


----------



## matt267 PE

you should buy a bike.


----------



## thekzieg

Too many hills!!


----------



## matt267 PE

I thought Seattle was known for being friendly to bike commuters.


----------



## thekzieg

There are bike lanes, sure, but there are so. many. hills.


----------



## matt267 PE

understood.


----------



## thekzieg

I guess what I'm really trying to say is that I don't like sweating enough to ride a bike to work.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

matt267 PE said:


> @glockjacket need to do some recruiting.


I tried...I told two people...both are "too busy" to comit to studying for the FE/PE


----------



## matt267 PE

glockjacket said:


> I tried...I told two people...both are "too busy" to comit to studying for the FE/PE


They don't need to take the test to spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam is free


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam is good


----------



## thekzieg

Spam is the great equalizer.


----------



## matt267 PE

You should do it often.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

matt267 PE said:


> They don't need to take the test to spam.


true story

think i am going to go for a second disciple in the fall...how hard can control systems actually be..... :wacko:


----------



## matt267 PE

glockjacket said:


> Just now, matt267 PE said:
> 
> They don't need to take the test to spam.
> 
> 
> 
> true story
> 
> think i am going to go for a second disciple in the fall...how hard can control systems actually be..... :wacko:
Click to expand...

Dude, you need a girlfriend.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

matt267 PE said:


> Dude, you need a girlfriend.


Don't think my fiancee would like that very much


----------



## thekzieg

Help her plan the damn wedding then! Ugh. Being engaged was the worst.


----------



## SE_FL

Does your girlfriend spam? If not, what's the use?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

thekzieg PE said:


> Help her plan the damn wedding then! Ugh. Being engaged was the worst.


Ugh I called like 30 places today for some "fancy" not plastic chairs...theres only so much I can do


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

SE_FL said:


> Does your girlfriend spam? If not, what's the use?


nope...she actually works...


----------



## thekzieg

glockjacket said:


> Ugh I called like 30 places today for some "fancy" not plastic chairs...theres only so much I can do


Just so long as you're helping.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

thekzieg PE said:


> Just so long as you're helping.


I try...but yes being engaged is the worst.  We debated just getting married in Vegas one night but decided not to, having known how much hassle a wedding is we definitely would have. big regret now. goodbye $ and free time.


----------



## SE_FL

I found out the second wedding is much easier to plan, and cheaper too. But the same amount of alcohol was consumed...


----------



## Road Guy

I love my family and all but no way in hell would I ever get married again!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

wow lots of great motivation from the eb crew...


----------



## Road Guy

Somewhere there is a road guys marriage advice thread


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Trump!


----------



## scatsob

First world problems


----------



## P-E

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> Trump!


Boo


----------



## scatsob

West coasters are still awake huh


----------



## akwooly

Oh gosh. Trump, really.


----------



## thekzieg

glockjacket said:


> I try...but yes being engaged is the worst.  We debated just getting married in Vegas one night but decided not to, having known how much hassle a wedding is we definitely would have. big regret now. goodbye $ and free time.


Yeah, 100% would elope if I had it to do again.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

For those waiting for results there are only 177 days until the October PE exam. The unlucky half of you should probably already be studying.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

glockjacket said:


> For those waiting for results there are only 177 days until the October PE exam. The unlucky half of you should probably already be studying.


On a more positive note, there are less than 177 days until the results of the April 2016 exam come out.


----------



## scatsob

Isn't the pass rate upwards of 60%?  I think for mechanical its like 70%. No more studying.


----------



## scatsob

Hopefully it's 20 days from results being released.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

scatsob said:


> Isn't the pass rate upwards of 60%?  I think for mechanical its like 70%. No more studying.


That's what NCEES wants you to think


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

scatsob said:


> Hopefully it's 20 days from results being released.


Doubt it. Closer to 177


----------



## scatsob

Do you get unplugged after passing?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

scatsob said:


> Do you get unplugged after passing?


More or less. @matt267 PE and @thekzieg PE found out before me. Kind of drove me crazy waiting. My posting definitely dropped off after hearing the great news.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

If you remind me tomorrow, I'll post the stats on what day is the results will come. Interesting spreadsheet but not worth much. Breaks down percentage by day based upon several years


----------



## scatsob

Can I remind you now?  My today is your tomorrow.


----------



## matt267 PE

scatsob said:


> Do you get unplugged after passing?


nope.


----------



## matt267 PE

but I did get is a bit of trouble at home with my extra time after I took the test.


----------



## matt267 PE

morning all


----------



## matt267 PE

what's going on today?


----------



## matt267 PE

what day is it?


----------



## matt267 PE

That's right, it's HUMP DAY

TOP


----------



## scatsob

Humpity humpity


----------



## scatsob

It's already been a productive day. Cleaned a little. Went to the pool. Swam. Tanned. Now for a nap.


----------



## SE_FL

Here in Florida, tanning is for tourists and bodybuilders. Too much skin cancer in my family for me to think about that.


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## Karissa

On page 54 of 88. Seriously why does my customer have to have an 88 page standard on welds.


Inclusions - Bad

Porosity - Bad

Lack of Fusion - Bad

Put the weld where the print says to

that is all that needs to be said not 88 pages of rambling.


----------



## scatsob

SE_FL said:


> Here in Florida, tanning is for tourists and bodybuilders. Too much skin cancer in my family for me to think about that.


i wish I was in Florida.


----------



## scatsob

Karissa said:


> On page 54 of 88. Seriously why does my customer have to have an 88 page standard on welds.
> 
> 
> Inclusions - Bad
> 
> Porosity - Bad
> 
> Lack of Fusion - Bad
> 
> Put the weld where the print says to
> 
> that is all that needs to be said not 88 pages of rambling.


Sounds like engineering to me.


----------



## scatsob

P-E said:


> Wood


Morning


----------



## P-E

Motivation low today.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Morning Spam


----------



## scatsob

Is motivation ever high on a work day?


----------



## matt267 PE

If work is spam, yes, motivation is high. Otherwise, NO.


----------



## southernbelle




----------



## southernbelle

Morning!


----------



## southernbelle




----------



## matt267 PE

28 more years until I can retire.


----------



## NJmike PE

thekzieg PE 228 posts

P-E 169 posts

matt267 PE 159 posts

Ship Wreck PE 153 posts

scatsob 68 posts

Ken PE 3.0 52 posts

akwooly 52 posts

envirotex 46 posts

NJmike PE 45 posts

JalapenoScott 45 posts


----------



## matt267 PE

well done crazy cat lady.


----------



## matt267 PE

Also, that list seems to only be the top 10 posters.


----------



## matt267 PE

come on @southernbelle, you can make it into the top 10.


----------



## southernbelle

I accept your challenge!


----------



## southernbelle

There's


----------



## southernbelle

no


----------



## southernbelle

reason


----------



## southernbelle

why


----------



## southernbelle

I


----------



## southernbelle

shouldn't


----------



## southernbelle

be


----------



## southernbelle

in


----------



## southernbelle

the


----------



## southernbelle

top


----------



## southernbelle

10!


----------



## southernbelle

How's that?


----------



## southernbelle




----------



## matt267 PE

southernbelle said:


> How's that?


you did it....

thekzieg PE 228 posts

P-E 169 posts

matt267 PE 163 posts

Ship Wreck PE 153 posts

scatsob 68 posts

Ken PE 3.0 52 posts

akwooly 52 posts

*southernbelle 48 posts*

NJmike PE 46 posts

envirotex 46 posts


----------



## matt267 PE

Mike's in danger of being knocked out though.


----------



## southernbelle

NICE!


----------



## southernbelle




----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Ready for lunch


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Going on a field trip at 10


----------



## matt267 PE

where you goin'


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

One of the owners is building a new castle and I am going to give him a few pointers about wiring


----------



## SE_FL

Ship Wreck PE said:


> One of the owners is building a new castle and I am going to give him a few pointers about wiring


It's important that the drawbridge have a sensor to detect unwelcome visitors and in-laws to appropriate deal with them.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I hope I get a free lunch after castle visit??


----------



## matt267 PE

My MIL threatened to spend 2 - 3 months with us this summer.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I'm off to see the wizard, the wonderful wizard of Oz!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I'm off to see the wizard, the wonderful wizard of Oz!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

matt267 PE said:


> My MIL threatened to spend 2 - 3 months with us this summer.


Now that's funny!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is she hot!!


----------



## Karissa

matt267 PE said:


> My MIL threatened to spend 2 - 3 months with us this summer.


That would be literal hell for me


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Now that's funny!!


You think so?



Ship Wreck PE said:


> Is she hot!!


I'm not going there.


----------



## matt267 PE

Karissa said:


> That would be literal hell for me


The good thing would be that my MIL likes to cook. Therefore I wouldn't have to.


----------



## thekzieg

My mother-in-law is awesome! My husband's mother-in-law...she ok.


----------



## thekzieg

Oh and good morning everyone.


----------



## thekzieg

I really don't feel like I spam that much, but the numbers don't lie.


----------



## Karissa

matt267 PE said:


> The good thing would be that my MIL likes to cook. Therefore I wouldn't have to.


With poison?

but maybe yours doesn't hate you. I just know mine drives me up the wall


----------



## thekzieg

I guess it's the old mentality of why post once when you can post 10-15 times.


----------



## thekzieg

Ship Wreck PE said:


> I'm off to see the wizard, the wonderful wizard of Oz!!


Coming to the Emerald City??


----------



## matt267 PE

Karissa said:


> With poison?
> 
> but maybe yours doesn't hate you. I just know mine drives me up the wall


I get along very good with the MIL. But she sends my wife a little crazy. Which in turn, I pay for.


----------



## Karissa

matt267 PE said:


> I get along very good with the MIL. But she sends my wife a little crazy. Which in turn, I pay for.


huh, that's a different situation.


----------



## matt267 PE

My inlaws buy me expensive booze as Christmas gifts. I'm easy to make happy.


----------



## thekzieg

Work from home mornings are the best. It's amazing what an extra hour of sleep in the morning will do for a non-morning person.


----------



## matt267 PE

You're "working" from home today? Why aren't you spamming more?


----------



## thekzieg

I have a site visit at 9, so I just have a late start and still have to get dressed and stuff.


----------



## thekzieg

I would work from home today, but we're having free lunch for star wars day (or just because my company is terrible at morale-building and are finally making an effort to be a little better) and I don't want to miss out!


----------



## scatsob

Time to work out for the third time today.


----------



## scatsob

Life is rough


----------



## scatsob

glockjacket said:


> If you remind me tomorrow, I'll post the stats on what day is the results will come. Interesting spreadsheet but not worth much. Breaks down percentage by day based upon several years


NOW!!!!!!


----------



## southernbelle

Karissa said:


> With poison?
> 
> but maybe yours doesn't hate you. I just know mine drives me up the wall


My mother in law is an absolute nightmare!  She's obsessed with butter and literally hates anything that the rest of the family likes.  She's the Antichrist in a dress but she's really good at pretending to be motherly around my father in law.


----------



## matt267 PE

^ hahaha those are the stories I like to hear.


----------



## NJmike PE

don't get me started on the MIL stories


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> don't get me started on the MIL stories


When ever I'm feeling bad about my MIL, I think about you and yours. It make me feel better.


----------



## Karissa

southernbelle said:


> My mother in law is an absolute nightmare!  She's obsessed with butter and literally hates anything that the rest of the family likes.  She's the Antichrist in a dress but she's really good at pretending to be motherly around my father in law.


I love butter... but within reason. Mine never had a daughter so when I first started coming around she said that my nickname of Kari didn't make sense. She then renamed me Kris and now her mother calls me Krissy. We have had worse things happen but I know there are worse relationships that exist.


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8001


----------



## southernbelle

^^^^THAT!  EXACTLY THAT!!


----------



## southernbelle

My MIL actually buttered the buns we used for hamburgers!  WHO DOES THAT???

We are all positive, she's after my FIL's insurance money.


----------



## scatsob

Hey hey hey


----------



## Karissa

It's goodish for a marriage for the wife to not be close to the MIL

View attachment 8003


----------



## southernbelle

I think I need a hug!


----------



## matt267 PE

^ is that your MIL?


----------



## Road Guy

I think most all women lose their mind and go crazy around 60? At least my mom and mil did...


----------



## Supe

When a Sprite Zero can has an expiration date of 2013... they mean it.  That shit was GROSS.

And I think you mean 30, RG.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

My mil hates me, but the feeling is mutual.


----------



## NJmike PE

I really pissed mine off when I decided that I plan to take my wife out for mothers day, instead of spend with the MIL. how dare I...


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Which is better, 9mm or 45acp?


----------



## blybrook PE

Depends on what you can buy and how much weight you feel like carrying around!

Several police departments switched from the 45 to the 9 based on availability and capacities.  Weight was the same for a higher capacity.


----------



## scatsob

I'll take 17 rounds of 9mm over 8 rounds of 45 any day of the week.


----------



## blybrook PE

I'll take the 45 just because I'm in bear country and the 9 doesn't have the oomph I want.  Then again, I'm usually carrying a 50 AE when out and about in the bush.  In town, I usually have the 9 since I already own it.


----------



## akwooly

10mm


----------



## matt267 PE

Audi driver said:


> Which is better, 9mm or 45acp?


It would depend on the size of your MIL.


----------



## southernbelle

matt267 PE said:


> ^ is that your MIL?


Might as well be.  hahaha


----------



## knight1fox3

southernbelle said:


> My MIL actually buttered the buns we used for hamburgers!  WHO DOES THAT???


Umm...just about everyone in WI. :thumbs:


----------



## Wolverine

Springfield XD-40 capacity is 16.

9MM is cheaper.

I would use the Peanut Butter/Jelly algorithm to make the decision:  If you like peanut butter better, get the 40/45.  If you like jelly better, get the 9.

I like peanut butter and jelly.


----------



## southernbelle

Holy crap, seriously??  She's in Colorado so can I still continue to call her a weirdo?


----------



## scatsob

What's with all the acronyms?


----------



## southernbelle

WTH do you mean?  Do you need to know ASAP or PDQ?


----------



## scatsob

Stop that


----------



## southernbelle




----------



## scatsob

Go Irish


----------



## Supe

Original Gangster?

T.O.P - Wubba lubba dub dub!


----------



## matt267 PE

I fucking hate poison ivy.


----------



## scatsob

Yup


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

matt267 PE said:


> I fucking hate poison ivy.


Do you remember the poison ivy song??


----------



## matt267 PE

Sing it for us.


----------



## southernbelle

Sing us a song


----------



## knight1fox3

You're the piano man....


----------



## akwooly

Smoking a brisket Saturday.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

matt267 PE said:


> Sing it for us.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

akwooly said:


> Smoking a brisket Saturday.


Mail me some dude


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where did everybody go??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where did everybody go??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where did everybody go??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where did everybody go??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where did everybody go??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where did everybody go??


----------



## akwooly

Trying to work but keep coming back


----------



## akwooly

Now I'm hungry


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## akwooly

now i want a drink.


----------



## akwooly

office red vines restocked.  everyone come visit.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

scatsob said:


> NOW!!!!!!


Sorry spent all day at a remote site. No laptop. Tomorrow. Probably.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

akwooly said:


> office red vines restocked.  everyone come visit.


On my way!


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm staying here.


----------



## akwooly

matt267 PE said:


> I'm staying here.


fine, everyone but matty.


----------



## P-E

scatsob said:


> Go Irish


I thought it was a nascar sign. 

ToP


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Not top


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam in a can


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Sam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Green eggs and ham


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

I wish


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Thought about calling in sick the rest of the week.  Dang responsibilities. [/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

TOO MUCH WORK. BYE.


----------



## akwooly

Bye Felicia


----------



## P-E

Thought I got out of it but still have to go to philly Friday.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

P-E said:


> Thought I got out of it but still have to go to philly Friday.


sure beats New Jersey


----------



## thekzieg

Making popcorn.


----------



## P-E

glockjacket said:


> sure beats New Jersey


Yes, just about anywhere does


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

True story


----------



## P-E

Actually I was wrong no where is worse.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

spamalots


----------



## thekzieg

Spamalittle


----------



## thekzieg




----------



## thekzieg

I could really go for a cup of coffee.


----------



## thekzieg

Everyone must be asleep.


----------



## thekzieg

Time to spill the beans!


----------



## thekzieg

View attachment 8010


----------



## thekzieg

Bottom.


----------



## thekzieg

Top!


----------



## thekzieg

Allll byyyy myyyy sellllffff


----------



## scatsob

Are we there yet?


----------



## scatsob

Happy not really Mexican Independence Day.


----------



## scatsob

God it's only the 5th


----------



## scatsob

They are never releasing the results are they?


----------



## scatsob

Personal hell for PE takes must be an eternity of waiting for results that never come.


----------



## scatsob

Dante missed a level...


----------



## P-E

Better to be waiting than to be starting studying like the October folks.


----------



## thekzieg

The nice thing about having a tiny apartment kitchen is that emptying the dishwasher requires very little moving around.


----------



## thekzieg

Eight years ago today I graduated from college for the first time. Go Cougs.


----------



## scatsob

thekzieg PE said:


> Eight years ago today I graduated from college for the first time. Go Cougs.


Awesome, you went twice too?  What are your two degrees?  I have one in Biology and one in Aeronautical Engineering.


----------



## P-E

Mine are in beer drinking and spamming.


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## scatsob

It is morning again


----------



## scatsob

So the rules on the first post do say no double posting.


----------



## scatsob

Should probably edit


----------



## scatsob

I don't think it's current


----------



## scatsob

That's enough posts for one page.


----------



## matt267 PE

scatsob said:


> So the rules on the first post do say no double posting.


The rules were temporarily suspended.


----------



## Supe




----------



## southernbelle




----------



## southernbelle

I hit the gym early today and feel AWESOME!  Anyone else?


----------



## scatsob

yup, twice every "work" day


----------



## scatsob

matt267 PE said:


> The rules were temporarily suspended.


I know, I had never been to the first page to actually read them though.


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8012


----------



## NJmike PE

what a bunch of slackers. only 1400 posts. WTF


----------



## scatsob

There's only like 5 people posting, and I think only two of them took the exam.


----------



## NJmike PE

zero excuse. spam away


----------



## P-E

Should be able to double this in an hour with 5 spammers.


----------



## akwooly

southernbelle said:


> I hit the gym early today and feel AWESOME!  Anyone else?


Rise and grind.


----------



## thekzieg

scatsob said:


> Awesome, you went twice too?  What are your two degrees?  I have one in Biology and one in Aeronautical Engineering.


Just a bachelors and a masters in Civil Engineering.


----------



## southernbelle

Spam away!!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8013


----------



## Karissa

This week just keeps dragging on


----------



## southernbelle




----------



## scatsob

...


----------



## scatsob

Karissa said:


> View attachment 8012


Yeah, I know we have all seen approved drawings that show exactly that. Haha.


----------



## Rebelry09

View attachment 8015


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost lunch time!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost lunch time!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost lunch time!!


----------



## envirotex

spam for lunch, then?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

yes much spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Mexican restaurant is crowded today for some reason


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

They must be celebrating the elections?


----------



## snickerd3

mexican food...i miss me some mexican food.  the local place got bought, the new owners changed things to not very good.  who uses bagged lettuce with carrots and red cabbage for mexican recipes?!  we do that at home for tacos, but in a restaurant setting that is not acceptable


----------



## akwooly

snickerd3 said:


> mexican food...i miss me some mexican food.  the local place got bought, the new owners changed things to not very good.  who uses bagged lettuce with carrots and red cabbage for mexican recipes?!  we do that at home for tacos, but in a restaurant setting that is not acceptable


Restaurant fail. We do bagged lettuce for convenience at home.


----------



## Dleg

I only bag lettuce when I take the lettuce bones to the transfer station.


----------



## matt267 PE

I grow lettuce in the garden.


----------



## matt267 PE

The neighborhood rabbits love it.


----------



## matt267 PE

They like to nest in my garden.


----------



## matt267 PE

Didn't work out too good for them this year though.


----------



## matt267 PE

Neighborhood cat got into the nest.


----------



## matt267 PE

It was not pretty.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm glad my daughter didn't find the aftermath.


----------



## matt267 PE

I wonder if my lettuce will be safe this year?


----------



## Road Guy

since I desire to make your experience here as terrific as possible,  I have taken my lunch break to add a new and improved member map for your enjoyment. no thanks are needed


----------



## Dleg

No thanks.

That's what you asked for, right?


----------



## Road Guy

thanks


----------



## P-E

I'm staying away from this one.


----------



## southernbelle

matt267 PE said:


> I wonder if my lettuce will be safe this year?


A tall fence and pellet rifle will take care of that problem.


----------



## Dleg

For general information, you can right click anywhere on the map to choose that as your location.  Otherwise it tries to locate you exactly where you are, which is exactly what I didn't want.  So I just put myself down inside the Red Fox bar here in town.  Probably also not a a good idea, but at least there I will have plausible deniability, compared to it locating me in my exact office building.


----------



## southernbelle

Greek and Lebanese...YES!  I ordered extra onions just to get some alone time after lunch!


----------



## matt267 PE

@Road Guy, how do you change/remove personal location?


----------



## Road Guy

I don't know I just work here....

I'll check the settings so you can change it...

U didn't put your home address did you?


----------



## Rebelry09

snickerd3 said:


> mexican food...i miss me some mexican food.  the local place got bought, the new owners changed things to not very good.  who uses bagged lettuce with carrots and red cabbage for mexican recipes?!  we do that at home for tacos, but in a restaurant setting that is not acceptable


You sound like a Mexi-can't with that attitude.


----------



## matt267 PE

Road Guy said:


> I don't know I just work here....
> 
> I'll check the settings so you can change it...
> 
> U didn't put your home address did you?


No, I put myself in the middle of the Atlantic.


----------



## Dleg

matt267 PE said:


> No, I put myself in the middle of the Atlantic.


Looks like you can just right click your location and delete it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Dleg said:


> Looks like you can just right click your location and delete it.


It doesn't give me a delete option. When I try to update my location, it says I don't have permission. It's not a big deal.

TOP


----------



## akwooly

Dleg said:


> For general information, you can right click anywhere on the map to choose that as your location.  Otherwise it tries to locate you exactly where you are, which is exactly what I didn't want.  So I just put myself down inside the Red Fox bar here in town.  Probably also not a a good idea, but at least there I will have plausible deniability, compared to it locating me in my exact office building.


Red Fox had a good lunch, we had a project office next door once.


----------



## Dleg

matt267 PE said:


> It doesn't give me a delete option. When I try to update my location, it says I don't have permission. It's not a big deal.


Works fine for me. I just right-clicked, deleted, and then relocated myself to Skinny Dick's Halfway inn.


----------



## Dleg

akwooly said:


> Red Fox had a good lunch, we had a project office next door once.


Their meat lover's pizza is awesome. I bought it for our movers when they were unloading all our stuff.


----------



## matt267 PE

Well, I'm not special like you.


----------



## Dleg

I guess not. :dunno:


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> Well, I'm not special like you.


yet this was your ride all through public school...


----------



## matt267 PE

that's a different type of special.


----------



## thekzieg

What's this now? Member map? Where? How? 

I shouldn't work so much.


----------



## southernbelle

matt267 PE said:


> that's a different type of special.


----------



## Dleg

Don't worry scrote! There are plenty of 'tards out there living really kick ass lives. My first wife was 'tarded. She's a pilot now.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Time to go home spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Time to go home spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Time to go home spam


----------



## scatsob

Ship Wreck is the only one in it to win it


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

So attached is my spreadsheet showing percentage the exam results will be released on or before a specific day and the percentage by day using a normalized curve.  @scatsob Enjoy for what it is.  It is not adjusted for weekends or holidays.  Sorry too lazy.


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8021


----------



## Dleg

Put that in a pie chart and you're hired!


----------



## Supe




----------



## southernbelle




----------



## southernbelle




----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8024


----------



## southernbelle




----------



## thekzieg

Almost totally forgot I have an eye exam right now! Hope I pass!


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg PE said:


> Almost totally forgot I have an eye exam right now! Hope I pass!


We'll find out in 8 to 10 weeks. Make sure you leave your fitbit at home.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I thought you were lost at sea?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

matt267 PE said:


> We'll find out in 8 to 10 weeks. Make sure you leave your fitbit at home.


more depending on the state....


----------



## thekzieg

This is how you spam.


----------



## thekzieg

This is how you spam.


----------



## thekzieg

This is how you spam.


----------



## thekzieg

This is how you spam.


----------



## thekzieg

j/k apparently my internet has turned to dialup. you're on your own, kids.


----------



## Dleg

We only found one syringe in the annual cleanup of our little area of the parking lot today, but there were apparently 6 more found in other parts. Ours was full of old blood, though, so that was a bonus.


----------



## southernbelle

thekzieg PE said:


> This is how you spam.


Am I doing it right?


----------



## southernbelle

thekzieg PE said:


> This is how you spam.


Am I doing it right?


----------



## thekzieg

southernbelle said:


> Am I doing it right?


Ask me a hundred more times.


----------



## southernbelle

thekzieg PE said:


> This is how you spam.


Am I doing it right?


----------



## southernbelle

thekzieg PE said:


> This is how you spam.


Am I doing it right?


----------



## thekzieg

southernbelle said:


> Am I doing it right?


You're getting the hang of it!


----------



## thekzieg

Remember! 15k posts or no results.


----------



## thekzieg

It's like the puritans used to say:

Those who do not post shall not pass.


----------



## akwooly

True dat


----------



## Dleg

I need to get to 10,000 posts


----------



## Dleg

I need to get to 10,000 posts


----------



## Dleg

I need to get to 10,000 posts


----------



## Dleg

I need to get to 10,000 posts


----------



## Dleg

I need to get to 10,000 posts


----------



## Dleg

I need to get to 10,000 posts


----------



## Dleg

I need to get to 10,000 posts


----------



## Dleg

I need to get to 10,000 posts


----------



## Dleg

I need to get to 10,000 posts

TOP


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I need to load golf cart for beach trip tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I need to load golf cart for beach trip tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I need to load golf cart for beach trip tomorrow


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I need to load golf cart for beach trip tomorrow


----------



## thekzieg

Almost time to leave.


----------



## thekzieg

And work out


----------



## thekzieg

And drink beer


----------



## thekzieg

Maybe just the beer


----------



## akwooly

No don't skip the work out. Earn your carbs.


----------



## thekzieg

akwooly said:


> No don't skip the work out. Earn your carbs.


Might go for 300 on the leg press today. And then I get beer AND smugness!


----------



## akwooly

thekzieg PE said:


> Might go for 300 on the leg press today. And then I get beer AND smugness!


#GETIT


----------



## akwooly

thekzieg PE said:


> Might go for 300 on the leg press today. And then I get beer AND smugness!


#GETIT


----------



## thekzieg

No time for the gym, just a quick 5k. ?


----------



## SE_FL

spam


----------



## SE_FL

bam


----------



## SE_FL

thank


----------



## SE_FL

you


----------



## SE_FL

ma'am


----------



## SE_FL

15k looks tough to get to...


----------



## Road Guy

We have to stay focused! And dink


----------



## southernbelle

I've got that covered!!


----------



## southernbelle




----------



## southernbelle

Good night all, I'm having one of these!!


----------



## SE_FL

In a related topic, my buddy just got the operating permit for his brewery. Another reason for more drinks. :beerchug:


----------



## SE_FL

BOTTOM!

Did I do it right?


----------



## southernbelle

Amen to that!!


----------



## southernbelle

SE_FL said:


> BOTTOM!
> 
> Did I do it right?


Feels right to me.


----------



## southernbelle

I'm easy to please and have low expectations though


----------



## Road Guy

Drink


----------



## SE_FL

^^^ Those are my favorite type of clients.


----------



## southernbelle

Mine too!


----------



## thekzieg

Beer


----------



## thekzieg

Beer


----------



## thekzieg

Beer


----------



## thekzieg

Beer


----------



## thekzieg

Beer


----------



## thekzieg

Beer


----------



## thekzieg

Beer


----------



## thekzieg

Beer


----------



## thekzieg

Beer


----------



## thekzieg

Beer


----------



## thekzieg

Beer


----------



## thekzieg

Beer


----------



## thekzieg

Beer


----------



## thekzieg

Beer


----------



## thekzieg

Beer


----------



## thekzieg

Beer


----------



## thekzieg

Beer


----------



## thekzieg

Bottom


----------



## thekzieg

Top


----------



## thekzieg

Beer


----------



## thekzieg

Beer


----------



## thekzieg

Beer


----------



## thekzieg

Beer


----------



## thekzieg

Beer


----------



## thekzieg

Beer


----------



## thekzieg

Beer


----------



## thekzieg

Beer


----------



## thekzieg

Beer


----------



## thekzieg

Beer


----------



## thekzieg

Beer


----------



## thekzieg

Beer


----------



## thekzieg

Beer


----------



## thekzieg

Beer


----------



## thekzieg

Beer


----------



## thekzieg

Beer


----------



## thekzieg

Beer


----------



## thekzieg

Beer


----------



## thekzieg

Beer


----------



## thekzieg

Beer


----------



## thekzieg

Beer


----------



## thekzieg

Beer


----------



## thekzieg

Beer


----------



## thekzieg

Bottom


----------



## thekzieg

Top


----------



## thekzieg

This is how we do it.


----------



## Road Guy

Stifler!


----------



## scatsob

Morning all


----------



## scatsob

Gonna be another rough day spending time at the pool and napping


----------



## Road Guy

Tanzania?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

thekzieg PE said:


> It's like the puritans used to say:
> 
> Those who do not post shall not pass.


worked for you, me and @matt267 PE last year.  No one who crazy spammed didnt pass.  Can't be a coincidence


----------



## scatsob

Road Guy said:


> Tanzania?


I wish. I am in the crotch of the horn.


----------



## scatsob

results will be released on the 24th, I can feel it.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

scatsob said:


> results will be released on the 24th, I can feel it.


Of July probably


----------



## scatsob

you shut you mouth when your talking to me


----------



## scatsob

It's Friday. Aren't people excited?  Maybe not at work yet?


----------



## scatsob

What a bunch of lazy...


----------



## Karissa

Not happy about being at work, not happy I'll be stuck inside all day when it should be a nice day, but happy about it being Friday


----------



## matt267 PE

@Karissa it's OK. At least you can spam all day. Remember, the rules have been suspended. Therefore you can double post spam. Don't be shy. All the cool kids are doing it.


----------



## Karissa

ya,


----------



## Karissa

I


----------



## Karissa

have


----------



## Karissa

never


----------



## Karissa

been


----------



## Karissa

part


----------



## Karissa

of


----------



## Karissa

the


----------



## Karissa

cool


----------



## Karissa

crowd


----------



## matt267 PE

None of us were. That's why we're engineers.

TOP


----------



## matt267 PE

But little did we know.


----------



## matt267 PE

Being an engineer MAKES us cool(ish)


----------



## Karissa

slightly maybe kinda coolish


----------



## Karissa

cool enough that everyone asks us to fix their broken things


----------



## matt267 PE

^ this is true.


----------



## matt267 PE

Even when we don't know shit about it. We can fix it.


----------



## matt267 PE

Or break it more.


----------



## Karissa

now its all like...

View attachment 8036


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## SE_FL

Friday!


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8037


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8038


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Yes!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Yes!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Yes to spam!


----------



## southernbelle

And green eggs and ham


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8039


----------



## southernbelle

^^^^ THAT!!


----------



## southernbelle




----------



## southernbelle




----------



## southernbelle

I have a red Swingline on my desk at work.


----------



## SE_FL

Top eve.


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8044


----------



## matt267 PE

^ what could go wrong?


----------



## P-E

thekzieg PE said:


> Beer


Did someone say beer?


----------



## matt267 PE

Beer? I'm in.


----------



## southernbelle

Let's do this!


----------



## Karissa

mmmmm beer...


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Karissa

it got so quiet


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

I have a meeting I'm not preparing for but I should be.


----------



## Karissa

and eggs


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8046


----------



## Karissa

I have customer standards I should be reading... but I'm not.


----------



## Karissa

No one else reads them


----------



## Karissa

They expect me to be the responsible one to read them


----------



## Karissa

then when I tell them they aren't following standards they give be some BS reason why its ok


----------



## Karissa

If it is on the print it must be followed or I want to see a signed deviation from the customer. I hate engineers that don't care about the details.


----------



## scatsob

Aren't they more like guidelines?


----------



## matt267 PE

Rules are meant to be broken.


----------



## thekzieg

Karissa said:


> Spam


I'm so proud of you!

and now it's time for a profile picture.


----------



## Karissa

thekzieg PE said:


> I'm so proud of you!
> 
> and now it's time for a profile picture.


I'm working on it


----------



## matt267 PE

Karissa said:


> I'm working on it


Please don't choose a cat. We have enough crazy cat ladies around here

( @thekzieg PE, @southernbelle)


----------



## scatsob

Don't work too hard now


----------



## thekzieg

Karissa said:


> I'm working on it






matt267 PE said:


> Please don't choose a cat. We have enough crazy cat ladies around here
> 
> ( @thekzieg PE, @southernbelle)


Don't listen to him. We need the numbers!


----------



## southernbelle

We need more crazy cat ladies!!!!  DO IT!


----------



## DETLTU

Happy Friday spammers!


----------



## matt267 PE

happy friday. Now get spamming.


----------



## Karissa

matt267 PE said:


> Please don't choose a cat. We have enough crazy cat ladies around here
> 
> ( @thekzieg PE, @southernbelle)


well then...


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## southernbelle

Karissa said:


> well then...


I'm so proud


----------



## NJmike PE

too many cats in here...


----------



## snickerd3

NJmike PE said:


> too many cats in here...


my allergies can't take it!!!!!


----------



## Karissa

It wasn't my plan but that's what happens when you tell me not to


----------



## scatsob

That's a wired looking dude


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What kind of cats are they??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Alley?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Yard?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

House?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Stray?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Feral?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Pussy?????


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

CatDog??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Bob-Cat?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Fluffy??


----------



## Karissa

Tabby


----------



## Karissa

Maine coon


----------



## Karissa

Scottish fold


----------



## Karissa

sphynx


----------



## Karissa

10


----------



## Karissa

9


----------



## Karissa

8


----------



## Karissa

7


----------



## Karissa

6


----------



## Karissa

5


----------



## Karissa

4


----------



## Karissa

3


----------



## Karissa

2


----------



## Karissa

1


----------



## Karissa

WHOO made it to 100!


----------



## Karissa

...and to 1700 posts


----------



## thekzieg

Good work, spammers. The results will be out in August.


----------



## scatsob

May 24th


----------



## thekzieg

2017


----------



## SE_FL

Client emailed me an request at 11:30pm last night for a 9am inspection. This hourly contract just got a lot more expensive.


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

At least it is friday!!

View attachment f.pdf


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Finally off for the next week!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Finally off for the next week!!


----------



## scatsob

hooray for alcohol.


----------



## snickerd3

was going to have a margaritta last night but bwtn the stupid traffic, and one gas station not being able to process any fuel purchases recquired a second stop at another gas station hoping i had enough gas to get to the next exit with a gas station I was super late getting home and just ran out of time.


----------



## NJmike PE

snickerd3 said:


> my allergies can't take it!!!!!


T-H-Y-M-E for chinese food


----------



## Dleg

It's Page 69!!!!!  

I'm still juvenile enough to appreciate that!


----------



## Dleg

Dleg said:


> It's Page 69!!!!!
> 
> I'm still juvenile enough to appreciate that!


forum feedback!


----------



## Dleg

Dleg said:


> forum feedback!


----------



## Karissa

Dleg said:


> It's Page 69!!!!!
> 
> I'm still juvenile enough to appreciate that!


then you should also appreciate that exit 69 for I-75 in MI is Big Beaver Rd


----------



## Dleg

More like forum echo with acoustic decay, I guess


----------



## Dleg

At least it's not on the Hershey Highway.


----------



## matt267 PE

hello?


----------



## matt267 PE

no echo here


----------



## Dleg

matt267 PE said:


> hello?


hello?


----------



## TWJ PE

Need to pick up the pace... 3 weeks removed, 3 to go....


----------



## matt267 PE

Dleg said:


> hello?


Is it me you're looking for?


----------



## Dleg

matt267 PE said:


> Is it me you're looking for?


Is it me you're looking for?


----------



## matt267 PE

Shit, there is an echo....


----------



## Dleg

matt267 PE said:


> Shit, there is an echo....


Shit,  am a dumbass....


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Hello out there


----------



## Dleg

I'm out. No more page 69.  It's lost the novelty.


----------



## Dleg

Dleg said:


> I'm out. No more page 69.  It's lost the novelty.


I was just kidding.  I'm not out.  Onward to 10,000!


----------



## southernbelle

Spam ON!


----------



## Dleg

Spam on fire = you're doing it wrong. Fried spam is OK, burned not so good.


----------



## TWJ PE

Time to go mow... betcha can't get to 2000 by the time I get back (a little over a hour).


----------



## Karissa

Hmm a post every 2 seconds?


----------



## Dleg

I still hold to a policy of quality in my spam posts.


----------



## Dleg

Dleg said:


> I still hold to a policy of quality in my spam posts.


----------



## Dleg

echo


----------



## matt267 PE

this is not time for quality.


----------



## Karissa

Quantity not quality


----------



## Karissa

currently averaging 1 post a min


----------



## matt267 PE

Results will never be posted with this poor rate of spam.


----------



## Karissa

W9TWJ said:


> Time to go mow... betcha can't get to 2000 by the time I get back (a little over a hour).


ah not 2000 more posts but 2000 posts total. much more reasonable, I'm a little slow right now.


----------



## Dleg

quality


----------



## thekzieg

sliding into the weekend like


----------



## Karissa

Epic fail


----------



## Karissa

I was expecting the door to be closed


----------



## SE_FL

Meow that is funny.


----------



## thekzieg

My favorite is his "oh shiiiiiiit" realization just before the flop.


----------



## scatsob

Drinky time


----------



## scatsob

That cat is huge.


----------



## Karissa

3 more hours... then the weekend


----------



## SE_FL

All right meow. Hand over your license and registration.


----------



## Karissa

well maybe only 2.5 more


----------



## Karissa

SE_FL said:


> All right meow. Hand over your license and registration.


Your registration? Hurry up meow.


----------



## Karissa

All right meow, where were we?


----------



## Karissa

Time


----------



## Karissa

to


----------



## Karissa

pick


----------



## Karissa

up


----------



## Karissa

the


----------



## Karissa

pace


----------



## Karissa

Vroom vroom


----------



## Dleg

QUALITY


----------



## NJmike PE

nothing but spam


----------



## Karissa

At


----------



## Karissa

least


----------



## Karissa

it


----------



## Karissa

is


----------



## Karissa

not


----------



## Karissa

just


----------



## Karissa

a


----------



## Karissa

copy


----------



## Karissa

and


----------



## Karissa

paste


----------



## Karissa

job


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Jobs suck


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Work sucks


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spam is nasty


----------



## Karissa

well so much for meeting the challenge made 30 min ago


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spamming is fun


----------



## Karissa

tis


----------



## Karissa

much more fun than the work I'm avoiding


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who is winning??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## Dleg

You all suck

j/k


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

Where am I


----------



## FROZEN CHOSEN

Who am I


----------



## thekzieg

I don't see nothing wrong with a little cut and paste.


----------



## Karissa

nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Karissa

nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Karissa

nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Karissa

nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Karissa

nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Karissa

nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Karissa

nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Karissa

nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Karissa

nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Karissa

nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Karissa

nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Karissa

nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Karissa

nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Karissa

1800!


----------



## Karissa

TOP


----------



## Dark Knight

Someone is having way too much fun.


----------



## knight1fox3

Karissa said:


> TOP


What part of MI?


----------



## Karissa

knight1fox3 said:


> What part of MI?


currently live nearish Flint but originally from west Michigan


----------



## knight1fox3

Karissa said:


> currently live nearish Flint but originally from west Michigan


Just earned my MSEE degree from Mich Tech and made the trip up to Houghton (online program).


----------



## Karissa

knight1fox3 said:


> Just earned my MSEE degree from Mich Tech and made the trip up to Houghton (online program).


I went to tech. Haven't been back since I graduated. really miss the UP


----------



## Karissa

well that and all the bars they had downtown within walking distance


----------



## Dleg

Michigan's the worst place I've ever been to. I've never been to Michigan.


----------



## Haritha

Hmmmm does this cause global warming?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

No.


----------



## knight1fox3

And this:


----------



## Karissa

Dark Knight said:


> Someone is having way too much fun.


maybe just slightly


----------



## Dark Knight

Nope...you are going all out and it is OK.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Thanks I do think that the spreadsheet will change.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

I’m patiently, impatiently awaiting results and it is Friday. Good combo for spamming


----------



## Haritha

Lunch meeting

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

And finally I'm awake after exams but no results yet..

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## TWJ PE

Decent try... but I'm back. It's hot out there.

Good thing I have a cold brew. Now, back to spamming and watching _Gangland_.


----------



## Haritha

How is that possible

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Why does excel have $ in formulas?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Trusted but verified

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dleg

Top quality


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> And this:


----------



## envirotex

makes sense to me.


----------



## Haritha

Totally true

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

It must me true, it's in a graph


----------



## Haritha

Ouch error

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dleg

It's just not the same since we left page 69.


----------



## NJmike PE

are we there yet?


----------



## Haritha

Chips don't fry

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Dleg said:


> It's Page 69!!!!!
> 
> I'm still juvenile enough to appreciate that!


Just a good hasher


----------



## Dleg

Not so good anymore @P-E . Only once so far in AK.


----------



## NJmike PE

almost beer oclock


----------



## Rebelry09

beer in the work fridge.... don't mind if I do.


----------



## Dleg

No beer until after work for me.  And then, after running.  Got to lose some weight and get back in shape.


----------



## thekzieg

Babysitting tonight...hope we get to watch Sophia The First over and over and over!


----------



## knight1fox3

thekzieg PE said:


> Babysitting tonight...hope we get to watch Sophia The First over and over and over!


Nah, try Bad Santa instead. :thumbs:

Wait, which thread is this???? :huh:


----------



## scatsob

Done drinking for the night. Much better.


----------



## scatsob

thekzieg PE said:


> Babysitting tonight...hope we get to watch Sophia The First over and over and over!


They must be younger. It was awesome when my kids got old enough to want to watch phineas and ferb.


----------



## scatsob

Peppa pig FTW


----------



## thekzieg

They're 4 and 1.


----------



## scatsob

Anyone pass the April 16 exam yet?


----------



## thekzieg

Yep! Last October.


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg PE said:


> Babysitting tonight...hope we get to watch Sophia The First over and over and over!


My daughter did not like that one. It was too "girly" for her.


----------



## thekzieg

Sometimes we get to watch Octonauts!


----------



## thekzieg

But sometimes we have to watch Frozen.


----------



## snickerd3

the tv isn;t on all that much at home and they can't watch it at daycare according to state law, so there were no obsessiveness over shows.  

the only show that captures snickettes attention if I need to get things done is my little pony.


----------



## thekzieg

My friends have a tv on all the time kind of house, aka my dream home when I was a kid.


----------



## snickerd3

minisnick is movie addict though not the repeat the same one sort of addict.   he will be a movie buff when he is older.


----------



## thekzieg

It's the boss' birthday, so we get some sort of treat! I hope it's that we all get to go home early...


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

thekzieg PE said:


> It's the boss' birthday, so we get some sort of treat! I hope it's that we all get to go home early...


My boss is out of the country until Monday

I either:

-worked a full hard day

-left at 11:30

Cant confirm which one....


----------



## Dleg

Don't be stupid. You worked a full day and even powered through lunch. And you'll be taking a comp hour on monday for the lunch you missed.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Dleg said:


> Don't be stupid. You worked a full day and even powered through lunch. And you'll be taking a comp hour on monday for the lunch you missed.


you sir are brilliant!


----------



## knight1fox3

thekzieg PE said:


> Sometimes we get to watch Octonauts!


Haha, we watch this too on Netflix.

Don't really mind watching all the Pixar films though, so those are my preference.


----------



## NJmike PE

piece out bitches!


----------



## scatsob

Drop the mic!  Drop the MIC!!!!!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

scatsob said:


> Drop the mic!  Drop the MIC!!!!!


Who is this Mike everyone wants to drop so bad??


----------



## Haritha

The minions

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## scatsob

No good comes from people named Mike.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

scatsob said:


> No good comes from people named Mike.


better than Matt


----------



## scatsob

Unless someone here is named Mike.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

scatsob said:


> Unless someone here is named Mike.


especially if theyre from NJ or theyre the 267th one...


----------



## NJmike PE

Now Where's that hammer...


----------



## Dleg

Mike Jackson? He was OK. 

Why does Michael Jackson like twenty-eight year olds?


----------



## scatsob

NJmike PE said:


> Now Where's that hammer...


If I was a hammer, where would I be...


----------



## Dleg

Probably on top of the boiler.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Dleg said:


> Probably on top of the boiler.


better than in a steam pipe...


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

happy weekend all


----------



## Dleg

I had an operator accuse me of selecting the wrong pump for a high pressure wash down system once.  Said it was cavitating like a mofo, and it was. I re-ran everything and told that that it was the right pump. They pulled the pump and found a scrub brush stuck in the inlet pipe.  Ha ha.


----------



## TWJ PE

Just woke up from a nap.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Dleg said:


> I had an operator accuse me of selecting the wrong pump for a high pressure wash down system once.  Said it was cavitating like a mofo, and it was. I re-ran everything and told that that it was the right pump. They pulled the pump and found a scrub brush stuck in the inlet pipe.  Ha ha.


Love it...


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

nothing like that EVER happens where I work....

except when it does...


----------



## P-E

scatsob said:


> No good comes from people named Mike.


That's dangerous territory.


----------



## PE-ness

I've always been leery of people named Richard.


----------



## Haritha

Do replies count in thread or only new post

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

scatsob said:


> No good comes from people named Mike.


Please tell us more.


----------



## SE_FL

Lightening at islanders, kickoff in 30min.


----------



## Dleg

It's the Friday downhill slide....


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

PE-ness said:


> I've always been leery of people named Richard.


Cause theyre "Dicks"?


----------



## thekzieg

Haritha said:


> Do replies count in thread or only new post
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


Replies count! A post is a post is a post.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

is a post


----------



## thekzieg

Is a post


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

is a post


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

is a post


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

is a post


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

is a post


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

is a post


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

is a post


----------



## thekzieg

is a post


----------



## southernbelle

It's Friday, I have no kids for the next 24 hours and I'm about to drink EVERYTHING!!


----------



## southernbelle

The level of happiness I feel right now is amazing!


----------



## southernbelle

I feel a little bit guilty


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Drinking is good


----------



## southernbelle

NOT!! Hahahahahahahaha


----------



## southernbelle

Is this bad parenting or survival 101?


----------



## southernbelle

I need a blue drink. Blue drinks make me nekkid!


----------



## southernbelle

I need to be in the French Quarter right now!  I hear Pat O's calling my name.


----------



## southernbelle

Spam on!


----------



## southernbelle

Why is New Orleans so much fun? Is it because we can show boobs to strangers on the street and it's not a big deal?


----------



## southernbelle

1900


----------



## matt267 PE

southernbelle said:


> I need a blue drink. Blue drinks make me nekkid!


Good to know.



southernbelle said:


> Why is New Orleans so much fun? Is it because we can show boobs to strangers on the street and it's not a big deal?


Boob and booze. What's not to like.


----------



## southernbelle

If I post a string of random numbers and letters later....please disregard!


----------



## southernbelle

matt267 PE said:


> Good to know.
> 
> Boob and booze. What's not to like.


Plan a trip to the Big Easy!  You'll never be the same


----------



## P-E

I liked Lundi Gras better than Mardi Gras


----------



## Dleg

I did Mardi Gras in NO once. Wild time!


----------



## surge82

Friday SPAM Day


----------



## P-E

Dleg said:


> I did Mardi Gras in NO once. Wild time!


I did NOH3s Marti Gras Madness weekend some years ago.


----------



## thekzieg

P-E said:


> I liked Lundi Gras better than Mardi Gras


Fat Monday? When's that?


----------



## akwooly

dang i actually had to work today.


----------



## thekzieg

Bummer!


----------



## P-E

thekzieg PE said:


> Fat Monday? When's that?


The day before Mardi Gras is Lundi Gras. The reason it is better is that it doesn't end at midnight.


----------



## thekzieg

So Mardi Gras eve. Nice.


----------



## thekzieg

Missed the bus.


----------



## akwooly

I need to finish these evals before i go home.


----------



## thekzieg

"Terrible. Redo everything."

Bam. Go home.


----------



## matt267 PE

Why isn't this at 2k yet?


----------



## thekzieg

Because no one this round wants to pass.


----------



## SE_FL

Pass


----------



## TWJ PE

Pass


----------



## SE_FL

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]I'm setting up a bachelor party in New Orleans for [/COLOR][COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Jan. Can't wait.[/COLOR]


----------



## TWJ PE

I agree it's a weak showing. But I'm trying...

I was real hopeful it'd be at 2K by the time I returned from mowing.


----------



## SE_FL

Maybe your property is too small, not our fault you don't live in a farm.


----------



## TWJ PE

Perhaps, but I even took two breaks to help pad the time.


----------



## SE_FL

I had a buddy that had ten acres, it was fun for a few more months. Summer in FL is brutal for 8 hrs on a tractor.


----------



## TWJ PE

8 hours of mowing... yeah, no thanks.


----------



## SE_FL

Top

I would be hammered by the end of that chore.


----------



## TWJ PE

SE_FL said:


> I would be hammered by the end of that chore.


Ditto.

And after the first time, I'd probably be hammered before I started.


----------



## SE_FL

Spam, we can do this!


----------



## TWJ PE

Right now switching between hockey and Cops.


----------



## SE_FL

It's overtime for the Lightening, guess I'll be up a bit longer.


----------



## SE_FL

Game over, pillow time


----------



## thekzieg

This spamming is sad.


----------



## P-E

okay then


----------



## P-E

I'm spamming away


----------



## P-E

set a course for the virgin sea


----------



## P-E

I've got to be free


----------



## P-E

free to face the spam thats ahead of me


----------



## P-E

On board Im the captain


----------



## P-E

so climb aboard


----------



## P-E

we'll search for spam on every shore


----------



## P-E

and I'll try my lord, I'll try to spam on


----------



## P-E

come spam way


----------



## P-E

come spam way


----------



## P-E

come spam way


----------



## P-E

come spam way


----------



## P-E

come spam way


----------



## P-E

come spam way


----------



## P-E

come spam way


----------



## P-E

come spam way


----------



## P-E

come spam way


----------



## P-E

come spam away with me

ToP


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away with me

ToP :bananalama:


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away with me

ToP :bananalama:


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away with me

ToP :bananalama:


----------



## P-E

I look to the spam


----------



## P-E

reflections in the waves spark a memory


----------



## P-E

some happy


----------



## P-E

some sad


----------



## P-E

i think of the childhood friends and the spam we had


----------



## P-E

we spam happily forever


----------



## P-E

so the story goes


----------



## P-E

but somehow we missed out on that pot of gold


----------



## P-E

but we'll spam best that we can to carry on


----------



## P-E

so come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away with me

ToP :bananalama:


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away with me

ToP :bananalama:


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away with me

ToP :bananalama:


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away with me

ToP :bananalama:


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away


----------



## P-E

come spam away with me

ToP :bananalama:


----------



## P-E

i'm getting sea sick here.


----------



## P-E

maybe i should take mini P-E fishing


----------



## P-E

haven't gone fishing in a long time


----------



## P-E

worms or lures?


----------



## P-E

that's always the question


----------



## P-E

worms work best though


----------



## P-E

like to catch me some trout


----------



## P-E

big trout


----------



## P-E

little trout


----------



## P-E

one fish


----------



## P-E

two fish


----------



## P-E

red fish


----------



## P-E

blue fish


----------



## P-E

black fish


----------



## P-E

blue fish


----------



## P-E

old fish


----------



## P-E

new fish


----------



## P-E

this one has a little star


----------



## P-E

this one has a little car


----------



## P-E

say! what a lot


----------



## P-E

of fish there are


----------



## P-E

some are red


----------



## P-E

and some are blue


----------



## P-E

some are old


----------



## P-E

and some are new

come spam away with me

ToP :bananalama:


----------



## P-E

some are sad


----------



## P-E

and some are glad


----------



## P-E

and some are very very bad


----------



## P-E

why are they


----------



## P-E

sad and glad and bad?


----------



## P-E

i do not know


----------



## P-E

go ask your dad


----------



## P-E

some are thin


----------



## P-E

and some are fat


----------



## P-E

the fat one has


----------



## P-E

a yellow hat


----------



## P-E

from there to here


----------



## P-E

from here to there


----------



## P-E

funny things


----------



## P-E

are everywhere


----------



## P-E

here are some


----------



## P-E

who like to run


----------



## P-E

they run for fun


----------



## P-E

in the hot hot sun


----------



## P-E

damn when will it stop raining?


----------



## P-E

oh me oh my


----------



## P-E

oh me oh my


----------



## P-E

what a lot


----------



## P-E

of funny things go by


----------



## P-E

some have two feet

come spam away with me

ToP :bananalama:


----------



## P-E

and some have four


----------



## P-E

some have six feet


----------



## P-E

and some have more


----------



## P-E

I hate spiders


----------



## P-E

where do they come from?


----------



## P-E

i can't say


----------



## P-E

but i bet they have come


----------



## P-E

a long long way


----------



## P-E

we see them come


----------



## P-E

we see them go


----------



## P-E

some are fast


----------



## P-E

and some are slow


----------



## P-E

some are high


----------



## P-E

and some are low


----------



## P-E

not one of them


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

apparently @P-E needs a girlfriend


----------



## P-E

is like another


----------



## P-E

don't ask us why


----------



## P-E

go ask your mother


----------



## P-E

say!


----------



## P-E

look at his fingers


----------



## P-E

one two three four


----------



## P-E

five six seven


----------



## P-E

eight nine ten


----------



## P-E

he has eleven!

come spam away with me

ToP :bananalama:


----------



## P-E

eleven!


----------



## P-E

this is something new


----------



## P-E

i wish i had


----------



## P-E

eleven too!


----------



## P-E

glockjacket said:


> apparently @P-E needs a girl/boyfriend


I need to stop raiding mini-P-E's library


----------



## P-E

just a small dent for spam-kind


----------



## P-E

just a few more


----------



## P-E

just a few more


----------



## P-E

just a few more


----------



## P-E

just a few more


----------



## P-E

just a few more


----------



## P-E

just a few more


----------



## P-E

just a few more


----------



## P-E

just a few more


----------



## P-E

just a few more


----------



## P-E

just a few more


----------



## P-E

just a few more


----------



## P-E

just a few more


----------



## P-E

just a few more


----------



## P-E

just a few more


----------



## P-E

just a few more


----------



## P-E

just a few more


----------



## P-E

just a few more


----------



## P-E

just a few more


----------



## P-E

page 91

your turn

ToP :bananalama:


----------



## thekzieg

My sister-in-law is obsessed with cats.


----------



## thekzieg

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]She gave me cat temporary tattoos for Christmas. [/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

The girls I babysit found them in my bag.


----------



## thekzieg

They got a bit obsessed with them.


----------



## thekzieg

Tonight the 4 year old got 16 tattoos.


----------



## thekzieg

Arms and legs.


----------



## thekzieg

The one year old only got three or four.


----------



## thekzieg

They're kind of adorable.


----------



## thekzieg

There are little birds and mice and fish


----------



## thekzieg

View attachment 8077


----------



## thekzieg

That's a sampling.


----------



## thekzieg

I'm paler than a baby.


----------



## thekzieg

She just vacationed in South Carolina though.


----------



## thekzieg

I've been inside an office in Washington.


----------



## thekzieg

It's fine.


----------



## thekzieg

I'm not sure how long these are going to stay on.


----------



## thekzieg

They seem pretty high quality.


----------



## thekzieg

When I was in high school my dad yelled at me for getting a temporary tattoo.


----------



## thekzieg

It was a mouse holding a flower.


----------



## thekzieg

Parents are crazy.


----------



## thekzieg

Waiting for my friends to get home so I can go home


----------



## thekzieg

Haven't been home yet today.


----------



## thekzieg

Gonna have to work tomorrow.


----------



## thekzieg

Bottom.


----------



## thekzieg

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## thekzieg

Monday deadlines are the worst.


----------



## thekzieg

On one of my projects neither my boss nor the architect wants to talk to the client, so I get to.


----------



## thekzieg

I should get paid more to do both of their jobs.


----------



## thekzieg

Don't pass your responsibilities off to your jr level employees.


----------



## thekzieg

They're busy number crunching.


----------



## thekzieg

It's ok though, I didn't really want a weekend.


----------



## thekzieg

Wait.


----------



## thekzieg

Yes, I absolutely did.


----------



## thekzieg

At least it's paid overtime.


----------



## thekzieg

Plenty of booze money for next weekend.


----------



## thekzieg

Going ziplining in Canada.


----------



## thekzieg

Should be great weather.


----------



## thekzieg

The girls got me flowers for Mother's Day.


----------



## thekzieg

They don't quite get the concept, but it's super sweet.


----------



## thekzieg

And we didn't even have to watch Sophia, because A Goofy Movie was on.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

I'll be at work tomorrow too


----------



## thekzieg

Why do our bosses hate us?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

if that makes you feel any better


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

I dont even get paid overtime


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

comp time maybe if i play my cards right


----------



## thekzieg

That's lame!


----------



## thekzieg

I just get "incentive pay" aka my normal hourly rate.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

thekzieg PE said:


> Why do our bosses hate us?


My boss flat out told me I would never leave him


----------



## thekzieg

But it's better than nothing!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

on an unrelated note, anyone hiring an electrical or controls engineer? I have experience with both


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

thekzieg PE said:


> But it's better than nothing!


barely but yes


----------



## thekzieg

glockjacket said:


> My boss flat out told me I would never leave him


Yeah, I asked my bosses in my review if they would let me work remotely if we had to move for my husband to find a job, and bad boss said I wasn't allowed to move.


----------



## thekzieg

Strange how he wants to keep me around to do his work for him...


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

thekzieg PE said:


> Strange how he wants to keep me around to do his work for him...


Strange...our bosses must have gone to the same mgnt school


----------



## thekzieg

Or skipped management school together.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

thekzieg PE said:


> Or skipped management school together.


you might be onto something here


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Come Feb I wont owe my company any money for my MBA if I leave


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

I've been told I'm too blunt with others


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Just wait until Feb


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Its the light at the end of the tunnel


----------



## thekzieg

You wanna stay in NM?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Probably not.  I'm actually in Texas on the NM/TX border.  I miss water. This desert thing sucks.

kind of ended up here on accident


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

View attachment 8079


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

my lease also goes to Month to Month in February...


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

going to be such a great month


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Wheres your husband looking at job wise?


----------



## thekzieg

Literally everywhere.


----------



## thekzieg

His degree is in Chemical engineering, and his experience is more on the biotech side of things.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Fancy! Well good luck to y'all!


----------



## thekzieg

There's lots of biotech stuff in San Diego and Boston, but both of those places are super expensive to live.


----------



## thekzieg

There used to be oil/gas/fracking stuff in Texas and Colorado, but that's kind of disappeared recently.


----------



## thekzieg

And there are always random process engineering jobs in manufacturing all over, but they always want to hire a local candidate...


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

two engineer household, thats nice!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

I love San Diego but like you said way too expensive

plus I have a safe full of items that are illegal in CA


----------



## glockjacket P.E.




----------



## scatsob

I love guns


----------



## scatsob




----------



## scatsob

I guess the jokes on me because I am at work on a Saturday.


----------



## scatsob

work on a Saturday


----------



## scatsob

work on a Saturday


----------



## scatsob

work on a Saturday


----------



## scatsob

work on a Saturday


----------



## scatsob

work on a Saturday


----------



## scatsob

work on a Saturday


----------



## scatsob

work on a Saturday


----------



## scatsob

work on a Saturday


----------



## scatsob

work on a Saturday


----------



## scatsob

work on a Saturday


----------



## scatsob

work on a Saturday


----------



## scatsob

work on a Saturday


----------



## scatsob

work on a Saturday


----------



## scatsob

work on a Saturday


----------



## scatsob

work on a Saturday


----------



## scatsob

work on a Saturday


----------



## scatsob

work on a Saturday


----------



## scatsob

work on a Saturday


----------



## scatsob

work on a Saturday


----------



## scatsob

work on a Saturday


----------



## scatsob

work on a Saturday


----------



## scatsob

work on a Saturday


----------



## scatsob

Results will be released on the 24th of May, 2016.


----------



## matt267 PE

scatsob said:


> Results will be released on the 24th of May, 2016.


If this true, you need to get more spammers in here.


----------



## scatsob

but how?


----------



## scatsob

I am just one person


----------



## scatsob

Saturday spam


----------



## scatsob




----------



## scatsob

this..


----------



## scatsob

...or this?


----------



## scatsob

I'm really liking the orange.


----------



## scatsob

As soon as my wife gets a job I'm getting my mid life crisis car


----------



## scatsob

you can fit five people in a mustang


----------



## scatsob




----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Saturday morning coffee spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Saturday morning coffee spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Saturday morning coffee spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Coffee pot is hissing


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where is everyone


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

You guys at wirk


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

My phone let me misspell s wird


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

My phone must be sleepyhead


----------



## SE_FL

glockjacket said:


> View attachment 8079


----------



## SE_FL

I'm a little late, you guys were working hard last night. I had to catch up like 4 pages of posts


----------



## SE_FL

It's like everyone is on different spam shifts.


----------



## SE_FL

¥Bottom¥


----------



## SE_FL

^TOP^


----------



## scatsob

sigh


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Bacon for breakfast


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Bacon for breakfast


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Must cook bacon


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Must cook bacon


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Must cook bacon


----------



## scatsob

mmmm....bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

SE_FL said:


> I'm a little late, you guys were working hard last night. I had to catch up like 4 pages of posts


You didn't miss much.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Cooking bacon


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Eating bacon


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Babies ate all my bacon


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## akwooly

Backyard camping last night


----------



## akwooly

Overnight low was 34f


----------



## akwooly

Kiddos are still asleep.


----------



## P-E

That's warm


----------



## P-E

Maybe not so much for the little ones


----------



## P-E

glockjacket said:


> on an unrelated note, anyone hiring an electrical or controls engineer? I have experience with both


We'll need a controls engineer soon.


----------



## P-E

thekzieg PE said:


> There's lots of biotech stuff in San Diego and Boston, but both of those places are super expensive to live.


Might see you in Boston.


----------



## akwooly

My daughters new sleeping bag is rated to 30f.


----------



## akwooly

Middle daughter doubled up her "sleepover" bag with my 0f bag.


----------



## akwooly

I was fine in my 40f bag.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are they bear proof


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Did you bring cap gun?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Going to take kiddos golf cart riding in Tate's Hell Forrest.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lots of bears


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Top^^^^


----------



## akwooly

No gunz


----------



## TWJ PE

Decent work over night.


----------



## akwooly

But I'm going to go shoot my AR today


----------



## akwooly

Black rifle


----------



## akwooly

Pew pew


----------



## akwooly

Might go shoot my lever gun


----------



## akwooly

45-70


----------



## akwooly

Boom boom


----------



## akwooly

Or bring the clay thrower and shoot my huglu


----------



## akwooly

Have one container of tannerite


----------



## akwooly

Might wait to get some more to make a big boom.


----------



## akwooly

Alright time to go deadlift.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I hope my battery's make it?? (20 - 25 mile range)

Forrest 202,000 acres??


----------



## scatsob




----------



## thekzieg

P-E said:


> Might see you in Boston.


I'll let you know if we move!


----------



## matt267 PE

you want to be a Mass Hole?


----------



## thekzieg

matt267 PE said:


> you want to be a Mass Hole?


If it gets us a job...


----------



## knight1fox3

thekzieg PE said:


> If it gets us a job...


Yes but then you'll be out of the job.  What is the definition of insanity?


----------



## thekzieg

knight1fox3 said:


> Yes but then you'll be out of the job.  What is the definition of insanity?


Structural can find jobs anywhere.


----------



## knight1fox3

thekzieg PE said:


> Structural can find jobs anywhere.


----------



## thekzieg

I don't understand... :dunno:


----------



## knight1fox3

Meaning, challenge accepted.  Please find a structural engineering firm with an open position in Red Oak, IA. :thumbs:


----------



## thekzieg

Do they not have buildings in Boston?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Buildings are overrated


----------



## thekzieg

knight1fox3 said:


> Meaning, challenge accepted.  Please find a structural engineering firm with an open position in Red Oak, IA. :thumbs:


Commute to Omaha. Next.


----------



## knight1fox3

thekzieg PE said:


> Commute to Omaha. Next.


Dubois, WY


----------



## TWJ PE

Unrelated.... SPAMFEST!!


----------



## knight1fox3

What is this spam you speak of???


----------



## TWJ PE

knight1fox3 said:


> What is this spam you speak of???


----------



## thekzieg

knight1fox3 said:


> Dubois, WY


Y2 consulting in Jackson. 

But remember, we're moving to wherever they have process engineering/chemical engineering jobs, and not to BFE.


----------



## TWJ PE

thekzieg PE said:


> Y2 consulting in Jackson.
> 
> But remember, we're moving to wherever they have process engineering/chemical engineering jobs, and not to BFE.


Houston, TX


----------



## knight1fox3

thekzieg PE said:


> Y2 consulting in Jackson.


According to their info, they don't currently have any openings.  Specifications not met.  Fail.



thekzieg PE said:


> But remember, we're moving to wherever they have process engineering/chemical engineering jobs, and not to BFE.


Indeed.  LOL  However, you did say...._anywhere.  _ :thumbs:


----------



## envirotex

Houston or BFE...?  Hmmmm.


----------



## thekzieg

knight1fox3 said:


> According to their info, they don't currently have any openings.  Specifications not met.  Fail.
> 
> Indeed.  LOL  However, you did say...._anywhere.  _ :thumbs:


They're hiring a drafter. I can do that job.


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## scatsob

There is always the military.


----------



## thekzieg

envirotex said:


> Houston or BFE...?  Hmmmm.


Which should I pick???


----------



## thekzieg

W9TWJ said:


> Houston, TX


Know any openings?


----------



## akwooly

Brisket is on!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

http://www.indeed.com/m/viewjob?jk=3bd0806fd4e5c178&amp;from=ja&amp;utm_source=jobseeker_emails&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_campaign=job_alerts


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I need a finders fee for this wonderful job


----------



## TWJ PE

thekzieg PE said:


> Know any openings?


Let me do some digging. Send me a PM.


----------



## TWJ PE

Kicking back, ready to watch the ponies run!


----------



## P-E

thekzieg PE said:


> Do they not have buildings in Boston?


many


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

scatsob said:


> I guess the jokes on me because I am at work on a Saturday.


just like me and @thekzieg PE


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

SE_FL said:


> View attachment 8086


yes, grew up in FL then moved to a desert...on accident...kind of


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

P-E said:


> We'll need a controls engineer soon.


oh yea? in Boston? or where?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

home from work on a Saturday Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Drinking a beer and holding a three week old baby spam.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

hi


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

lots


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

of


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

spammy mcspamerson


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

e


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

c


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

h


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

o


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did someone say echo?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

yes


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

oh good


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

thought it was just me


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

absolutely not


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

meh


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

bottom?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

bottom?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

bottom? deeper?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

still?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

wow!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

saturday


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

TOP OF PAGE 100!

All honors to me.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

I cant believe people are actually out enjoying the weekend instead of spamming


----------



## P-E

glockjacket said:


> oh yea? in Boston? or where?


Boston


----------



## SE_FL

Close to 2500!


----------



## matt267 PE

Very close


----------



## matt267 PE

Are you done yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

That's what she said.


----------



## matt267 PE

Or asked.


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy Mother's Day you sexy eb.com MILFS


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

Copy


----------



## matt267 PE

Paste


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost


----------



## matt267 PE

I can sea the light


----------



## matt267 PE

I hope it's not nj!


----------



## matt267 PE

Here


----------



## matt267 PE

We


----------



## matt267 PE

Go


----------



## matt267 PE

To


----------



## matt267 PE

Nowhere


----------



## matt267 PE

Just


----------



## matt267 PE

Spinning


----------



## matt267 PE

Wheels


----------



## matt267 PE

Bottom


----------



## matt267 PE

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## SE_FL

Top junior.


----------



## thekzieg

Results have been canceled this year due to lack of spamming.


----------



## akwooly

Glad I have my results.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

THIS JUST IN!!

RESULTS ARE OUT!!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

I REPEAT RESULTS ARE OUT!!!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

DO NOT FEAR NCEESE HAS RELEASES THE RESULTS!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

I repeat again "Results for the Oct 2015 exam are out!"


----------



## P-E

You can say that again


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]You can say that again[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]You can say that again[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]You can say that again[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]You can say that again[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]You can say that again[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]You can say that again[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]You can say that again[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]You can say that again[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]You can say that again[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]You can say that again[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]You can say that again[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]You can say that again[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]You can say that again[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]You can say that again[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]You can say that again[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]You can say that again[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]You can say that again[/COLOR]

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]ToP[/COLOR]


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

P-E said:


> You can say that again


that again


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

I at least had one right answer today!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

this forum needs more gifs


----------



## glockjacket P.E.




----------



## glockjacket P.E.




----------



## glockjacket P.E.




----------



## TWJ PE

My fingers hurt.


----------



## thekzieg

Maybe we'll move to Raleigh. There's lot of biotech stuff there, apparently. And it's way cheaper than San Diego or Boston.


----------



## thekzieg

It would be weird to move across the country.


----------



## thekzieg

To a place where people are friendly.


----------



## thekzieg

And are ok with children.


----------



## thekzieg

Seattle doesn't really like kids.


----------



## TWJ PE

Last post for the tonight. Keep spamming!


----------



## Road Guy

It's almost Mother's Day!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

thekzieg PE said:


> It would be weird to move across the country.


I moved half way across the country where there was no family.  It has its ups and downs.


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy Mother's Day you sexy eb.com MILFs.


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy Mother's Day you sexy eb.com MILFs.


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy Mother's Day you sexy eb.com MILFs.


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy Mother's Day you sexy eb.com MILFs.


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy Mother's Day you sexy eb.com MILFs.


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy Mother's Day you sexy eb.com MILFs.


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy Mother's Day you sexy eb.com MILFs.


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy Mother's Day you sexy eb.com MILFs.


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy Mother's Day you sexy eb.com MILFs.


----------



## matt267 PE

Happy Mother's Day you sexy eb.com MILFs.

TOP

(I was going to put a pic of a "dancing MILF," but my google search was too distracting)


----------



## scatsob

Hopefully your antivirus is up to date.


----------



## matt267 PE

scatsob said:


> Hopefully your antivirus is up to date.


I don't have antivirus software on the computer.


----------



## TWJ PE

Want to make $5000/week? Invest/send $10000/week to me and I'll send you a check for $5000/week. This deal won't last forever. Order now.

1-800-N00BJ0B


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## matt267 PE

W9TWJ said:


> Want to make $5000/week? Invest/send $10000/week to me and I'll send you a check for $5000/week. This deal won't last forever. Order now.1-800-N00BJ0B


Spammer


----------



## P-E

Airplane spam


----------



## scatsob




----------



## scatsob




----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Mother's day spam


----------



## SE_FL

Beach day spam


----------



## Haritha

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

bored.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

hhheeelllllooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

matt267 PE said:


> Hopefully your antivirus is up to date.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have antivirus software on the computer.
Click to expand...

What if your puter get a cold?


----------



## Road Guy

Send it to the "recycling center"


----------



## TWJ PE

All I want is a rum and coke.


----------



## akwooly

Word to your mother.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

W9TWJ said:


> All I want is a rum and coke.


Sounds pretty good right now


----------



## thekzieg

Spam'


----------



## thekzieg

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## TWJ PE

Shots, shots, shots...I love shots.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

:210:


----------



## TWJ PE

glockjacket said:


> :210:


Not what I expected with your name....


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

W9TWJ said:


> Shots, shots, shots...I love shots.







,




,




....me too!


----------



## TWJ PE

That's more like it.

It's my choice as well, don't own anything else.


----------



## Haritha

Watching studio c

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

island spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> What if your puter get a cold?


I'm not too worried.


----------



## SE_FL

Work tomorrow, it just hit me.


----------



## TWJ PE

Yes... back to the grind.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i should call in sick tomorrow....too bad i care


----------



## scatsob

glockjacket said:


> i should call in sick tomorrow....too bad i care


That and competence are terrible afflictions.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

scatsob said:


> That and competence are terrible afflictions.


yes, my work load ends up triple or quadruple the lazy incompetent "senior" engineer in my group.  Mngt doesnt care or do anything about it while slowly my motivation dies


----------



## Dleg

"I love caulk"

Seriously. Stopping leaking tubs since ever since.


----------



## Haritha

I can upgrade my phone when I pass the exams 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## scatsob

rise and shine


----------



## matt267 PE

Monday morning spam and stuff.


----------



## matt267 PE

my daughter gets a case of the monday's every monday.


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter in the morning


----------



## scatsob

haha....that's my wife in the morning.


----------



## Supe




----------



## southernbelle

Is it Monday already? Kill me now!


----------



## matt267 PE

At this point, I'm safer at work.


----------



## Supe




----------



## TWJ PE

Coffee and spam.

Spam and coffee.


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## matt267 PE

morning P_E


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Morning spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Squirrels are eating my house??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Bastards


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I will have to break out my Gamo silent stalker.


----------



## matt267 PE

Use a flame thrower.


----------



## NJmike PE

you guys need to step it up in here.


----------



## NJmike PE

only a few more weeks until results are released.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Like 6 to 8


----------



## matt267 PE

NO RESULTS UNTIL THEY GET THIS TO 15K!


----------



## Haritha

I can't find the like button so clicking on the head with + symbol

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

who doesn't like head....

:eyebrows:


----------



## thekzieg




----------



## Haritha

Coffee is good....always

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## TWJ PE

Had decent weekend turnout. Need to get this over 3K by the end of the day.


----------



## Haritha

Aha you mean this thread?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

W9TWJ said:


> Had decent weekend turnout. Need to get this over 3K by the end of the day.


Should be do able


----------



## TWJ PE

Karissa said:


> Should be do able


Are you sure?


----------



## Karissa

W9TWJ said:


> Are you sure?


Only one way to find out


----------



## Karissa

If need be, copy and paste it is


----------



## Haritha

Monday is a busy day - nothing is impossible...

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## TWJ PE

Haritha said:


> Monday is a busy day - nothing is impossible...
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


Except for actual work!


----------



## Rebelry09

no billable work as of 11am.... this week is off to a great start.


----------



## Karissa

Well now spam in the morning,


----------



## Karissa

spam in the evening,


----------



## Karissa

spam at suppertime


----------



## Karissa

Be my little honey and love me all the time


----------



## Karissa

fried spam in the morning,


----------



## Karissa

fried spam in the evening,


----------



## Karissa

fried spam at suppertime


----------



## Karissa

Be my little honey and love me all the time.


----------



## Karissa

Put your arms around me swear by stars above


----------



## Karissa

You'll be mine forever in the heaven of love


----------



## Karissa

spam in the morning,


----------



## Karissa

spam in the morning,


----------



## Karissa

spam in the evening,


----------



## Karissa

spam at suppertime


----------



## Karissa

Be my little honey and love me all the time


----------



## Karissa

Now spam time is anytime that you're near oh you're so dear


----------



## Karissa

Now don't you roam just be my honeycomb and live in a heaven of lov


----------



## Karissa

Well spam in the morning...


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

SPAM


----------



## Haritha

I just played the game with my little one before dropping him off at preschool

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## TWJ PE




----------



## TWJ PE

SPAMFEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Karissa

I am Sam


----------



## Karissa

Sam I am


----------



## Karissa

That Sam-I-am!


----------



## Karissa

That Sam-I-am!


----------



## Karissa

I do not like that Sam-I-am!


----------



## Karissa

Do you like green eggs and spam?


----------



## Karissa

I do not like them, Sam-I-am.


----------



## Karissa

I do not like green eggs and spam.


----------



## Karissa

Would you like them here or there?


----------



## Karissa

I would not like them here or there.


----------



## Karissa

I would not like them anywhere.


----------



## Karissa

I do not like green eggs and spam.


----------



## Karissa

I do not like them, Sam-I-am.


----------



## Karissa

Would you like them
in a house?


----------



## Karissa

Would you like them
with a mouse?


----------



## Karissa

I do not like them
in a house.


----------



## Karissa

I do not like them
with a mouse.


----------



## Karissa

I do not like them
here or there.


----------



## Karissa

I do not like them
anywhere.


----------



## Karissa

I do not like green eggs and spam.


----------



## Karissa

I do not like them, Sam-I-am.


----------



## Karissa

Would you eat them
in a box?


----------



## Karissa

Would you eat them
with a fox?


----------



## Karissa

Not in a box.


----------



## Karissa

Not with a fox.


----------



## Karissa

Not in a house.


----------



## Karissa

Not with a mouse.


----------



## Karissa

I would not eat them here or there.


----------



## Karissa

I would not eat them anywhere.


----------



## Karissa

I would not eat green eggs and spam.


----------



## Karissa

I would not eat green eggs and spam.


----------



## Karissa

I do not like them, Sam-I-am.


----------



## Karissa

Would you? Could you?
In a car?


----------



## Karissa

Eat them! Eat them!
Here they are.


----------



## Karissa

I would not,
could not,
in a car.


----------



## Karissa

You may like them.
You will see.


----------



## Karissa

You may like them
in a tree!


----------



## Karissa

I would not, could not in a tree.


----------



## Karissa

Not in a car!


----------



## Karissa

You let me be!


----------



## Karissa

I do not like them in a box.


----------



## Karissa

I do not like them with a fox.


----------



## Karissa

I do not like them in a house.


----------



## Karissa

I do not like them with a mouse.


----------



## Karissa

I do not like them here or there.


----------



## Karissa

I do not like them anywhere.


----------



## Karissa

I do not like green eggs and spam.


----------



## Karissa

I do not like them, Sam-I-am.


----------



## Karissa

A train! A train!


----------



## Karissa

A train! A train!


----------



## Karissa

Could you, would you,
on a train?


----------



## Karissa

Not on a train!


----------



## Karissa

Not in a tree!


----------



## Karissa

Not in a car!


----------



## Karissa

Sam!


----------



## Karissa

Let me be!


----------



## Karissa

I would not, could not, in a box.


----------



## Karissa

I could not, would not, with a fox.


----------



## Karissa

I could not, would not, with a fox.


----------



## Karissa

I will not eat them with a mouse.


----------



## Karissa

I will not eat them in a house.


----------



## Karissa

I will not eat them here or there.


----------



## Karissa

I will not eat them anywhere.


----------



## Karissa

I do not eat green eggs and spam.


----------



## Karissa

I do not like them, Sam-I-am.


----------



## Karissa

Say!


----------



## Karissa

In the dark?


----------



## Karissa

Here in the dark!


----------



## Karissa

Would you, could you, in the dark?


----------



## Karissa

I would not, could not,
in the dark.


----------



## Karissa

Would you, could you,
in the rain?


----------



## Karissa

I would not, could not, in the rain.


----------



## Karissa

Not in the dark.


----------



## Karissa

Not on a train.


----------



## Karissa

Not in a car.


----------



## Karissa

Not in a tree.


----------



## Karissa

I do not like them, Sam, you see.


----------



## Karissa

Not in a house.


----------



## Karissa

Not in a box.


----------



## Karissa

Not with a mouse.


----------



## Karissa

Not with a fox.


----------



## Karissa

I will not eat them here or there.


----------



## Karissa

I do not like them anywhere!


----------



## Karissa

You do not like
green eggs and spam?


----------



## Karissa

I do not
like them,
Sam-I-am.


----------



## Karissa

Could you, would you
with a goat?


----------



## Karissa

I would not,
could not,
with a goat!


----------



## Karissa

Would you, could you,
on a boat?


----------



## Karissa

I could not, would not, on a boat.


----------



## Karissa

I will not, will not, with a goat.


----------



## Karissa

I will not eat them in the rain.


----------



## Karissa

I will not eat them on a train.


----------



## Karissa

Not in the dark!


----------



## Karissa

Not in a tree!


----------



## Karissa

Not in a car!


----------



## Karissa

You let me be!


----------



## Karissa

I do not like them in a box.


----------



## Karissa

I do not like them with a fox.


----------



## Karissa

I will not eat them in a house.


----------



## Karissa

I do not like them with a mouse.


----------



## Karissa

I do not like them here or there.


----------



## Karissa

I do not like them ANYWHERE


----------



## Karissa

I do not like green eggs and spam!


----------



## Karissa

I do not like them,
Sam-I-am.


----------



## Karissa

You do not like them.
So you say.


----------



## Karissa

Try them! Try them!


----------



## Karissa

And you may.


----------



## Karissa

Try them and you may, I say.


----------



## Karissa

Sam!


----------



## Karissa

If you will let me be,
I will try them.
You will see.


----------



## Karissa

Say!
I like green eggs and spam!


----------



## Karissa

I do! I like them, Sam-I-am!


----------



## Karissa

And I would eat them in a boat.


----------



## Karissa

And I would eat them with a goat...


----------



## Karissa

And I will eat them in the rain.


----------



## Karissa

And in the dark.


----------



## Karissa

And on a train.


----------



## Karissa

And in a car.


----------



## Karissa

and in a tree.


----------



## Karissa

They are so good, so good, you see!


----------



## Karissa

So I will eat them in a box.


----------



## Karissa

And I will eat them with a fox.


----------



## Karissa

And I will eat them in a house.


----------



## Karissa

And I will eat them with a mouse.


----------



## Karissa

And I will eat them with a mouse.


----------



## Karissa

And I will eat them here and there.


----------



## Karissa

Say! I will eat them ANYWHERE!


----------



## Karissa

I do so like green eggs and spam!


----------



## Karissa

Thank you!


----------



## Karissa

Thank you, Sam-I-am!


----------



## Haritha

My favorite Dr.Suess

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

That's one way to do it.


----------



## matt267 PE

I think @Karissa is really Ted Cruz.


----------



## Karissa

matt267 PE said:


> I think @Karissa is really Ted Cruz.


Not sure how I'm supposed to take that


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Karissa

Wait, oh yes wait a minute mister postman


----------



## Karissa

Wait, wait mister postman


----------



## Karissa

Mister postman look and see


----------



## Karissa

Is there a letter in your bag for me


----------



## Karissa

I been waiting a long long time


----------



## Karissa

Since I heard from NCEES


----------



## Karissa

There must be some word today


----------



## Karissa

For my PE test results


----------



## Karissa

Please Mister postman look and see


----------



## Karissa

If there's a letter, a letter for me


----------



## Karissa

I been standing here waiting Mister postman


----------



## Karissa

So patiently


----------



## Karissa

For just a card or just a letter


----------



## Karissa

Saying if I need to start re-studying


----------



## Karissa

Mister postman look and see


----------



## Karissa

Is there a letter in your bag for me


----------



## Karissa

I been waiting a long long time


----------



## Karissa

Since I heard from NCEES


----------



## Karissa

So many days you passed me by


----------



## Karissa

See the tear standing in my eye


----------



## Karissa

You didn't stop to make me feel better


----------



## Karissa

By leaving me a card or a letter


----------



## Karissa

So Mister postman look and see


----------



## Karissa

Is there a letter in your bag for me


----------



## Karissa

I been waiting a long long time


----------



## Karissa

Since I heard from NCEES


----------



## Karissa

You gotta wait a minute, wait a minute


----------



## Karissa

You gotta wait a minute, wait a minute


----------



## Karissa

You gotta wait a minute, wait a minute


----------



## Karissa

You gotta check it and see, one more time for me


----------



## Karissa

You gotta wait a minute, wait a minute


----------



## Karissa

You gotta wait a minute, wait a minute


----------



## Karissa

You gotta wait a minute, wait a minute


----------



## Karissa

You gotta wait a minute, wait a minute


----------



## Karissa

Deliver the letter, the sooner the better


----------



## Karissa

You gotta wait a minute, wait a minute


----------



## Karissa

You gotta wait a minute, wait a minute


----------



## Karissa

You gotta wait a minute, wait a minute


----------



## Karissa

You gotta wait a minute, wait a minute


----------



## Karissa

You gotta wait a minute, wait a minute


----------



## Karissa

You gotta wait a minute, wait a minute


----------



## Karissa

You gotta wait a minute, wait a minute


----------



## Karissa

You gotta wait a minute, wait a minute


----------



## Karissa

TOP


----------



## matt267 PE

@Karissa

http://swampland.time.com/2013/09/25/ted-cruz-reads-green-eggs-and-ham-on-senate-floor-and-thats-not-the-weird-part/


----------



## Karissa

matt267 PE said:


> @Karissa
> 
> http://swampland.time.com/2013/09/25/ted-cruz-reads-green-eggs-and-ham-on-senate-floor-and-thats-not-the-weird-part/


oh, that makes sense then


----------



## TWJ PE

What's for lunch?

Taco plate (and spam, of course).


----------



## Karissa

Lunch is over, back to work


----------



## envirotex

Just getting started...


----------



## Dleg

Good morning from warm Alaska!


----------



## scatsob

Good night from hot Africa.


----------



## Karissa

Blue Monday,


----------



## Karissa

how I hate blue Monday


----------



## Karissa

Got me workin' like a slave all day


----------



## Karissa

Here comes Tuesday,


----------



## Karissa

oh hard Tuesday


----------



## Karissa

I'm so tired,


----------



## Karissa

I've got no time to play


----------



## Karissa

Here come Wednesday I'm beat to my side


----------



## Karissa

My girl calls,


----------



## Karissa

I gotta tell her that I'm out


----------



## Karissa

'Cause Thursday is a hard-workin' day


----------



## Karissa

and Friday I get my pay


----------



## Karissa

Saturday morning,


----------



## Karissa

oh, Saturday morning


----------



## Karissa

All my tired has gone away


----------



## Karissa

Got my money and my honey


----------



## Karissa

And I'm out on the scene to play


----------



## Karissa

Sunday morning my head is bad


----------



## Karissa

But it's worth it,


----------



## Karissa

all the times I had


----------



## Karissa

But I've got to get my rest


----------



## Karissa

'Cause Monday is a mess


----------



## Karissa

Saturday morning,


----------



## Karissa

oh, Saturday morning


----------



## Karissa

All my tired has gone away


----------



## Karissa

Got my money and my honey


----------



## Karissa

And I'm out on the scene to play


----------



## Karissa

Sunday morning my head is bad


----------



## Karissa

But it's worth it, all the times I had


----------



## Karissa

But I've got to get my rest


----------



## Karissa

'Cause Monday is a mess


----------



## Karissa

just


----------



## Karissa

a


----------



## Karissa

few


----------



## Karissa

more


----------



## Karissa

to


----------



## Karissa

go.


----------



## Karissa

so


----------



## Karissa

close


----------



## Karissa

almost


----------



## Karissa

there


----------



## Karissa

BOTTOM


----------



## Karissa

TOP


----------



## Karissa

3


----------



## Karissa

2


----------



## Karissa

1


----------



## Karissa

400 posts!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who's winning??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who's winning??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who's winning??


----------



## Dleg

Bring back the 5k and requirements for quality posting!


----------



## TWJ PE

Dleg said:


> Bring back the 5k and requirements for quality posting!


Quality? We don't need no stinkin' quality.


----------



## Dleg

QUALITY!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spamalama


----------



## Dleg

ding dong


----------



## thekzieg

Who's there?


----------



## Rebelry09

not the postman with your NCEES results... that's for sure.


----------



## Karissa

Rebelry09 said:


> not the postman with your NCEES results... that's for sure.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Results are out!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

They fixed the scantron


----------



## Rebelry09

I think these circa 1930s "robot machines" are more efficient than NCEES

View attachment 8099


----------



## TWJ PE

Robot machine.

That's funny.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

They're invalidating the whole lot, so it doesn't matter. Start studying now!


----------



## Rebelry09

use promo code "NCEES" on fitbit.com and get a free copy of the NCEES Examinee Guide


----------



## knight1fox3

Has anyone seen any spam lately?


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Dleg

^That looks pretty good!


----------



## TWJ PE

Dleg said:


> ^That looks pretty good!


...said no one, ever!


----------



## Dleg

Ain't nothing wrong with a little pink froth from the slaughterhouse floor.


----------



## Haritha

Wow looks like we're there

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dleg

Where?


----------



## knight1fox3

When will then be now?


----------



## Haritha

The goal set this morning

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

Gym spam


----------



## Karissa

Need to unfatten myself from pre-exam stress sugar binges.


----------



## Haritha

Almost there

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where we goin


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who's goin


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What we takin


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What we doin when we get there


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Why we goin there


----------



## SE_FL

I spent some time at the "After you pass" forum.


----------



## SE_FL

Wishful thinking or planning ahead?


----------



## SE_FL

I'm gonna go with "planning ahead".


----------



## SE_FL

I've also stopped checking the thread "how did you do at the April exam?"


----------



## SE_FL

Last week went by quick hopefully the next three are just as fast.  Apparently depends on the number 15,000 somehow.


----------



## Karissa

SE_FL said:


> I've also stopped checking the thread "how did you do at the April exam?"


Good, now you have more time to spam.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

SE_FL said:


> Last week went by quick hopefully the next three are just as fast.  Apparently depends on the number 15,000 somehow.


Time will slow down, unfortunately.


----------



## thekzieg

SE_FL said:


> Apparently depends on the number 15,000 somehow.


Because NCEES checks this site and doesn't reward half-assed attempts.


----------



## Haritha

Didn't know that. ..

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dleg

Now in waiting for my AK PE


----------



## Karissa

Bottom


----------



## Karissa

Top :bananalama:


----------



## Karissa

Beer


----------



## Karissa

Beer


----------



## Karissa

Beer


----------



## Karissa

Beer


----------



## Karissa

Beer


----------



## Karissa

Beer


----------



## Karissa

Beer


----------



## Karissa

Beer


----------



## Karissa

Beer


----------



## Karissa

Beer


----------



## Karissa

Beer


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost time for a nap


----------



## Karissa

Beer


----------



## Karissa

Beer


----------



## Karissa

Beer


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where did everybody go?


----------



## Karissa

Beer


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where did everybody go?


----------



## Karissa

Beer


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where did everybody go?


----------



## Karissa

Beer


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where did everybody go?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where did everybody go?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where did everybody go?


----------



## Karissa

Beer


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where did everybody go?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where did everybody go?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where did everybody go?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where did everybody go?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where did everybody go?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where did everybody go?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where did everybody go?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where did everybody go?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where did everybody go?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where did everybody go?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost to 3K


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost to 3K


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost to 3K


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost to 3K


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost to 3K


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost to 3K


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost to 3K


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost to 3K


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost to 3K


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost to 3K


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost to 3K


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost to 3K


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost to 3K


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost to 3K


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost to 3K


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost to 3K


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost to 3K


----------



## Karissa

...and more beer  :beerchug:


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who is winning


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who is winning


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who is winning


----------



## Haritha

We will - we will - get there!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are you a frog


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are you a frog


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are you a frog


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are you a frog


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are you a frog


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are you a frog


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are you a frog


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are you a frog


----------



## Haritha

How was your day every one?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are you a frog


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost there


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Good


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are you a frog


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are you a frog


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are you a frog


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost there


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are you a frog


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are you a frog


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Top


----------



## Karissa

Yay!


----------



## Haritha

Good job folks!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

'Bout time


----------



## SE_FL

Looks like it took quite a bit of quantity. I still think you can have quality, but then again, I wasn't here for the October thread.


----------



## SE_FL

I'd go back and read it, but might lose valuable spamage time.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

:beerchug:


----------



## SE_FL

This not studying every night and weekend feels weird. I actually crossed off four things off my honey do list this weekend.


----------



## SE_FL

I hope the wife doesn't get used to it.


----------



## thekzieg

So we're averaging 1k/wk...that puts the release date right around 7/29.  :thumbs:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

thekzieg PE said:


> So we're averaging 1k/wk...that puts the release date right around 7/29.  :thumbs:


Seems too early


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Maybe August? Early September?


----------



## scatsob

Or too late


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

scatsob said:


> Or too late


doubt it


----------



## thekzieg

I'd definitely bet on August. The fitbit fiasco has at least doubled the review time required for this test cycle.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

thekzieg PE said:


> I'd definitely bet on August. The fitbit fiasco has at least doubled the review time required for this test cycle.


probably, states may have delays too


----------



## thekzieg

True. Maryland is completely hosed.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

thekzieg PE said:


> True. Maryland is completely hosed.


cant be the only state either


----------



## thekzieg

I think I remember hearing some people in CA  and TX were booted, too?


----------



## SE_FL

I heard FL was going to be early, we're really good at counting ballots.


----------



## thekzieg

Seems historically accurate...


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

THIS JUST IN!!!

THIS JUST IN!!!

THIS JUST IN!!!

THIS JUST IN!!!

THIS JUST IN!!!

THIS JUST IN!!!

THIS JUST IN!!!

THIS JUST IN!!!

THIS JUST IN!!!

THIS JUST IN!!!

THIS JUST IN!!!

THIS JUST IN!!!

THIS JUST IN!!!

THIS JUST IN!!!

THIS JUST IN!!!

THIS JUST IN!!!

THIS JUST IN!!!

THIS JUST IN!!!

THIS JUST IN!!!

THIS JUST IN!!!

THIS JUST IN!!!

THIS JUST IN!!!

THIS JUST IN!!!

THIS JUST IN!!!

THIS JUST IN!!!

THIS JUST IN!!!

THIS JUST IN!!!

THIS JUST IN!!!

THIS JUST IN!!!

Monday is almost over!


----------



## SE_FL

I wonder if anyone with Fitbit has seen the free press they are getting.


----------



## SE_FL

Next post gets top. Rush to win the rights!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

ugh

i hate the top


----------



## SE_FL

I'm a fan of "top". But the other ones are good too.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

SE_FL said:


> I wonder if anyone with Fitbit has seen the free press they are getting.


somehow i dont think the fitbit marketing dept classifies fat deskjockey engineers as their prime market


----------



## SE_FL

Fat is their market.


----------



## thekzieg

glockjacket said:


> somehow i dont think the fitbit marketing dept doesnt classifies fat deskjockey engineers as their prime market


Of course they are. They make the fat cash, are always thinking that they should really lose a few pounds, and love gadgety things. It's like Fitbits were MADE for engineers.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

thekzieg PE said:


> Of course they are. They make the fat cash, are always thinking that they should really lose a few pounds, and love gadgety things. It's like Fitbits were MADE for engineers.


on second thought, i've had 3 of them...none work anymore...my fault on all 3


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i do love gadgets


----------



## SE_FL

The surveyor in our office has one. 60 year old Harley Davidson biker dude that still has a dumb phone. Not sure if that's their target market either.


----------



## thekzieg

glockjacket said:


> i do love gadgets


Of course you do. You're an engineer.


----------



## SE_FL

I'm pretty sure his engineer son bought it for him though.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

my latest gadget has been a Neurio.

http://neur.io/

Pretty nifty. Cool seeing overall power usage and device power usage


----------



## SE_FL

glockjacket said:


> my latest gadget has been a Neurio.
> 
> http://neur.io/
> 
> Pretty nifty. Cool seeing overall power usage and device power usage


Do you have the nest thermostat?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

SE_FL said:


> Do you have the nest thermostat?


of course, and nest cams and nest protects

I love my nest thermostat

guess i am any gadgets perfect market


----------



## SE_FL

If you want to see technology advance, you need to invest in it. Eventually I'll hop on the solar power bandwagon, even if it's just for my pool pump.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

SE_FL said:


> Do you have the nest thermostat?


yes and my AC uses 2.5kw (1.5 on phase A and 1 on B, inside unit including fan is 110V on A)


----------



## SE_FL

We have excessive sunshine. Gotta use that to our monetary advantage.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

SE_FL said:


> We have excessive sunshine. Gotta use that to our monetary advantage.


neurio does solar too

i rent so solar is a no go for me


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

and i work for the local utility in power gen...so umm yea


----------



## TWJ PE

Bed... spam on!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

sleep well


----------



## SE_FL

glockjacket said:


> and i work for the local utility in power gen...so umm yea


http://www.tcpalm.com/news/indian-river-lagoon/health/fpl-kills-endangered-sea-turtles-while-red-tape-delays-pipe-grate--2-378266821.html?d=mobile Here's the local news story about our lovely power plant.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

SE_FL said:


> http://www.tcpalm.com/news/indian-river-lagoon/health/fpl-kills-endangered-sea-turtles-while-red-tape-delays-pipe-grate--2-378266821.html?d=mobile Here's the local news story about our lovely power plant.


good thing i live no wear near the ocean


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

actually wish I did


----------



## SE_FL

Power company spends $400k annually saving marine life due to stalled Dept of Env Prot permit approvals.


----------



## SE_FL

And the consumers (me) pay for that in their fees.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

SE_FL said:


> And the consumers (me) pay for that in their fees.


funny how that happens


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

well maybe not funny but sad


----------



## SE_FL

Then I pay the government to review (or not review in this case) the permit. Well, it is FL so I can't expect much.


----------



## SE_FL

Almost there 99.


----------



## SE_FL

100 posts!


----------



## SE_FL

Ok bedtime you win, working out in the morning.. Maybe


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

SE_FL said:


> Ok bedtime you win, working out in the morning.. Maybe


good luck!


----------



## thekzieg

which ones are the fun engineering jobs?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

thekzieg PE said:


> which ones are the fun engineering jobs?


my job is fun, turbine controls and electrical stuff is fun


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i left my work phone in the car...i should get it but im sleepy


----------



## thekzieg

you can't work while you sleep...leave it in the car


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

thekzieg PE said:


> you can't work while you sleep...leave it in the car


please let my boss know this


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

got my work phone, only one text


----------



## scatsob

I wish I could work in aerospace.


----------



## scatsob

Flight test engineering....mmmmmm.


----------



## scatsob

But alas, I must stay the course for retirements sake.


----------



## scatsob

...


----------



## P-E

Karissa said:


> Beer


Did someone say beer?


----------



## P-E

finally home.  long day of travel


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

P-E said:


> finally home.  long day of travel


philly right?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

cant sleep spam


----------



## scatsob

FADEC


----------



## P-E

Nope Puerto Rico


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## P-E

Still tired


----------



## P-E

Need a nap

ToP :bananalama:


----------



## P-E

glockjacket said:


> philly right?


Philly is so last week.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Wednesday


----------



## scatsob

almost but not quite


----------



## matt267 PE

you all getting this to 4k today?


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm not sure you can.


----------



## matt267 PE

This is one of the poorest spamming efforts I've seen in a long time.


----------



## matt267 PE

you all getting this to 4k today?


----------



## matt267 PE

you all getting this to 4k today?


----------



## matt267 PE

you all getting this to 4k today?


----------



## matt267 PE

you all getting this to 4k today?


----------



## matt267 PE

you all getting this to 4k today?


----------



## matt267 PE

you all getting this to 4k today?


----------



## matt267 PE

This is one of the poorest spamming efforts I've seen in a long time.


----------



## matt267 PE

This is one of the poorest spamming efforts I've seen in a long time.


----------



## matt267 PE

This is one of the poorest spamming efforts I've seen in a long time.


----------



## scatsob

I already don't care when my results come out


----------



## scatsob

is that bad?


----------



## scatsob

apathy


----------



## matt267 PE

scatsob said:


> I already don't care when my results come out


Yeah, I don't care either.


----------



## scatsob

I would sure hope not


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I passed


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Hurray


----------



## TWJ PE

Coffee and spam... again!!


----------



## Rebelry09

W9TWJ said:


> Coffee and spam... again!!


Why not Spam and Eggs

View attachment 8100


----------



## scatsob

I like her hair.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

matt267 PE said:


> 4 minutes ago, scatsob said: I already don't care when my results come out
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I don't care either. [emoji4]
Click to expand...

Results? Was there a test or something?


----------



## Karissa

Need


----------



## Karissa

to


----------



## Karissa

pick


----------



## Karissa

up


----------



## Karissa

the


----------



## Karissa

pace.


----------



## Karissa

If


----------



## Karissa

this


----------



## Karissa

is


----------



## Karissa

annoying


----------



## Karissa

I


----------



## Karissa

do


----------



## Karissa

not


----------



## Karissa

care.


----------



## Karissa

If


----------



## Karissa

others


----------



## Karissa

would


----------



## Karissa

post


----------



## Karissa

I


----------



## Karissa

would


----------



## Karissa

not


----------



## Karissa

have


----------



## Karissa

to


----------



## Karissa

do


----------



## Karissa

this.


----------



## Karissa

Quantity over quality


----------



## Karissa

Quantity over quality


----------



## Karissa

Quantity over quality


----------



## Karissa

Quantity over quality


----------



## Karissa

Quantity over quality


----------



## Karissa

Quantity over quality


----------



## Karissa

Quantity over quality


----------



## Karissa

Quantity over quality


----------



## Karissa

Quantity over quality


----------



## Karissa

Quantity over quality


----------



## scatsob

two word minimum


----------



## Karissa

Quantity over quality


----------



## Karissa

Quantity over quality


----------



## Karissa

Quantity over quality


----------



## Karissa

Quantity over quality


----------



## Karissa

Quantity over quality


----------



## Karissa

Quantity over quality


----------



## Karissa

Quantity over quality


----------



## Karissa

Quantity over quality


----------



## Karissa

Quantity over quality


----------



## Karissa

Quantity over quality


----------



## Karissa

Quantity over quality


----------



## Karissa

Bottom


----------



## Karissa

TOP :bananalama: :bananalama:


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8101


----------



## matt267 PE

scatsob said:


> two word minimum


nope


----------



## scatsob

three word minimum?


----------



## scatsob

next step is me violating my own bullshit


----------



## Karissa

scatsob said:


> two word minimum


already can't get anywhere with no rules.


----------



## matt267 PE

The game czar has not reinstated the rules.


----------



## matt267 PE

At least, that I know of.


----------



## Karissa

matt267 PE said:


> At least, that I know of.


I didn't see it, nor have I been notified that I'm in violation


----------



## Karissa

So....


----------



## Karissa

SPAM!


----------



## Karissa

SPAM!


----------



## Karissa

SPAM!


----------



## Karissa

SPAM!


----------



## Rebelry09

View attachment 8102


----------



## Haritha

Sneaky kids

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

scatsob said:


> three word minimum?




View attachment 8103


----------



## Haritha

That chicken nuggets for carrot trade didn't go well

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## scatsob

I'm sure it went well for whoever got the nuggets


----------



## Karissa

Hourly spam time


----------



## Haritha

We all run to 4k today?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

SPAM!


----------



## Karissa

SPAM!


----------



## Karissa

SPAM!


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8107


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8108


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8109


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8110


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8111


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8112


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8113


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Only 800+ to go!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Only 800+ to go!!


----------



## matt267 PE

Karissa said:


> View attachment 8110


That looks kinda good.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Only 800+ to go!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Only 800+ to go!!


----------



## Haritha

Androidally challenged - when will the results be out? When can I upgrade phone?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8114


----------



## Haritha

Time to design

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

I saw a giant frog

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

I hope I pass - cape required

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Worms do not like the sun - apparently

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I thought I saw a puddy cat


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I thought I saw a puddy cat


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I thought I saw a puddy cat


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Time for lunch


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Let's all go eat


----------



## TWJ PE

What are we going to eat?


----------



## TWJ PE

4K is possible...


----------



## Karissa

Bottom


----------



## Karissa

TOP


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8115


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8116


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8117


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8118


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8119


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8120


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8121


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8122


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8123


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8124


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8125


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8126


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8127


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8128


----------



## Doyee5

It's over


----------



## Haritha

Do we get results today?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## snickerd3

sure, you failed


----------



## Haritha

There goes my hope of getting an iPhone

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

Apple sucks anyway


----------



## BarneyOnAcid




----------



## Haritha

Think positive - if I retake and pass - I can get a latest model of iPhone - which will be later than what's in the market

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

I would like a recount please

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8132


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8133


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

KFC for lunch. Was not best choice


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

But it was only $5


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

With a drink and cookie


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

And a biscuit


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

With honey


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

And two pieces of slightly greasy yard bird


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What did you have for lunch?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What did you have for lunch?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What did you have for lunch?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What did you have for lunch?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What did you have for lunch?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What did you have for lunch?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What did you have for lunch?


----------



## Rebelry09

Ship Wreck PE said:


> What did you have for lunch?


I had proposal for lunch, with a side of track changes


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Yummy


----------



## matt267 PE

Rebelry09 said:


> I had proposal for lunch, with a side of track changes


That sounds expensive.


----------



## Karissa

Stuffed zucchini


----------



## Karissa

Half a zuchinni


----------



## Karissa

Cut the long way


----------



## Karissa

With the innards hollowed out


----------



## Karissa

Then filled in the hollowed area in with the innards mixed with basically thick meaty spaghetti sauce.


----------



## Karissa

but I’m still hungry


----------



## Karissa

Might have some popcorn later


----------



## Rebelry09

matt267 PE said:


> That sounds expensive.


mostly empty calories... could have used some spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Rebelry09 said:


> could have used some spam


Obviously.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What did you have for lunch?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Topper^^^


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What did you have for lunch?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I win


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What did you have for lunch?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What did you have for lunch?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What did you have for lunch?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What did you have for lunch?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What did you have for lunch?


----------



## surge82

Ship Wreck PE said:


> What did you have for lunch?


air sandwhich


----------



## Haritha

Cookies

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Wings


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Air Sammy. Sounds kinda lite??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I must depart for a 4:00 meeting on site?? PIA


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I must depart for a 4:00 meeting on site?? PIA


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I must depart for a 4:00 meeting on site?? PIA


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I must depart for a 4:00 meeting on site?? PIA


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I must depart for a 4:00 meeting on site?? PIA


----------



## Karissa

Where is everyone?


----------



## Karissa

Where is everyone?


----------



## Karissa

Where is everyone?


----------



## Karissa

Where is everyone?


----------



## Karissa

Where is everyone?


----------



## Karissa

Where is everyone?


----------



## Karissa

Where is everyone?


----------



## Karissa

TOP :bananalama:


----------



## surge82

Dang i got a email for NCEES ....but it was for a survey.


----------



## Karissa

I got my survey email within a week of the exam. Wonder why it took so long for yours


----------



## knight1fox3

They differentiate them by quickness which is relational to either passing or failing.


----------



## Rebelry09

Karissa said:


> I got my survey email within a week of the exam. Wonder why it took so long for yours


They wait longer for those who failed based on the first run through of the scantrons. Don't want to get bad feedback from those who were likely angry the did so poorly on the exam. Gives them time to chill out.


----------



## SE_FL

I ordered pulled pork sandwich, the guy says "mild, medium or hot". I said hot. I gave me a look and said "how hot? Because we have a bunch of Mexicans that come in here and order the burn your ass hot. So I have to ask you, How hot?" 

I replied "Burn it up!"


----------



## Rebelry09

SE_FL said:


> I ordered pulled pork sandwich, the guy says "mild, medium or hot". I said hot. I gave me a look and said "how hot? Because we have a bunch of Mexicans that come in here and order the burn your ass hot. So I have to ask you, How hot?"
> 
> I replied "Burn it up!"


View attachment 8135


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Getting ready to go home spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spam it up people!


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8137


----------



## surge82

Karissa said:


> I got my survey email within a week of the exam. Wonder why it took so long for yours


It was for the FE practice test i took last year.


----------



## Karissa

surge82 said:


> It was for the FE practice test i took last year.


sign that PE results will not be available for at least 18 months


----------



## TWJ PE

surge82 said:


> Dang i got a email for NCEES ....but it was for a survey.


I got my survey e-mail way back on April 18th


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8138


----------



## BarneyOnAcid

When you get the pe results, you will be headed to the liquor store to buy whisky. The only question is which shelf you will get it from.

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8139


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8140


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8141


----------



## TWJ PE

Come on, 3500 by the end of the day.


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8142


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8143


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8144


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8145


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8146


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8147


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8148


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8149


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8150


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8151


----------



## Karissa

Quantity over quality!


----------



## Karissa

Quantity over quality!


----------



## Karissa

Quantity over quality!


----------



## Karissa

Quantity over quality!


----------



## Karissa

Quantity over quality!


----------



## Karissa

Quantity over quality!


----------



## Karissa

Quantity over quality!


----------



## Karissa

Quantity over quality!


----------



## Karissa

Quantity over quality!


----------



## Karissa

Quantity over quality!


----------



## Karissa

Quantity over quality!


----------



## Karissa

Quantity over quality!


----------



## Karissa

Quantity over quality!


----------



## Karissa

Quantity over quality!


----------



## Karissa

Quantity over quality!


----------



## Karissa

Quantity over quality!


----------



## Karissa

Quantity over quality!


----------



## Karissa

Quantity over quality!


----------



## Karissa

Quantity over quality!


----------



## Karissa

Quantity over quality!


----------



## Karissa

Bottom


----------



## Karissa

Top


----------



## Karissa

Lovely spam,


----------



## Karissa

wonderful spam


----------



## Karissa

Lovely spam,


----------



## Karissa

wonderful spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Lovely spam


----------



## Karissa

Lovely spam


----------



## Karissa

Lovely spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam,


----------



## Karissa

Spam,


----------



## Karissa

Spam,


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

3350... F' it I'm done for the day


----------



## matt267 PE

You'll never make it to 4k today.


----------



## TWJ PE

matt267 PE said:


> You'll never make it to 4k today.


Very doubtful.


----------



## TWJ PE

But, maybe if we get our energy back up from eating spam.


----------



## Karissa

93 posts an hour would be required to make it to 4K by midnight EST. Sad spamming turnout today...


----------



## TWJ PE

1 post at a time....


----------



## surge82

surge spam


----------



## knight1fox3

But no spam surge....


----------



## akwooly

i think i missed some spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Is Surge still on the shelves? I know they brought it back... is it still back?


----------



## surge82

W9TWJ said:


> Is Surge still on the shelves? I know they brought it back... is it still back?


I wish it was brought back!!


----------



## TWJ PE

^^ As you can tell from my post, I don't do the grocery shopping.


----------



## TWJ PE

surge82 said:


> I wish it was brought back!!


Thought it was... I could of swore I read an article on that...


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Painting boards spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Dinner time spam


----------



## TWJ PE




----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Pizza


----------



## SE_FL

Fireball


----------



## TWJ PE




----------



## Haritha

Keep calm and restart Windows

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Haritha said:


> Keep calm and restart Windows install Linux
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


fixt


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

windows sucks!


----------



## Road Guy

+1 doors


----------



## akwooly

i like big windows


----------



## matt267 PE

I like big boobs


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Who doesn't?


----------



## akwooly

Dudes with big boobs.


----------



## scatsob

Pot smokers


----------



## P-E

Didn't get to 4K?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

not even close


----------



## P-E

90 minutes to do it


----------



## P-E

If by east coast


----------



## P-E

More by west coast


----------



## surge82

west coast spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

mountain time spam


----------



## Road Guy

Yucky Avery citrus beer! Forgot to stock fridge up this weekend


----------



## akwooly

My waiter looks like moby.


----------



## scatsob

Good morning


----------



## surge82

Sherbet SPAM


----------



## envirotex

akwooly said:


> My waiter looks like moby.


----------



## Road Guy

Moby ? You 40 year old bony, gonna get stoned by oboe...(don't know the lyrics)


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

bored spam


----------



## scatsob

When I'm bored I buy guns


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

scatsob said:


> When I'm bored I buy guns


me too...too many times ive done just that....saving for a wedding now


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Wait WAIT WAIT no just kidding!!

Attn NSA/FBI/ATF/Obama

Just kidding, dont own any guns.  Go raid someone elses house.  Gun Free zone.  For security, i just use a gun free zone sign.

Cliff notes; NO GUNs, look elsewhere


----------



## scatsob

glockjacket said:


> me too...too many times ive done just that....saving for a wedding now


Yeah, saving for a wedding is probably better. I was young and broke when I got married so most of my guns didn't come till after. Now the decision is feed the guns....or feed the children. It's the classic difficult decision.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

scatsob said:


> Yeah, saving for a wedding is probably better. I was young and broke when I got married so most of my guns didn't come till after. Now the decision is feed the guns....or feed the children. It's the classic difficult decision.


That is a difficult decision....thought about asking your wife to go back to work? get a second job? that way you can cut to part time and still feed both.


----------



## scatsob

We are actually trying to get her a job right now, after 9 years and 4 kids. Fingers crossed. She wants to work and I would love the financial freedom  . I short a few firearms.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

scatsob said:


> We are actually trying to get her a job right now, after 9 years and 4 kids. Fingers crossed. She wants to work and I would love the financial freedom  . I short a few firearms.
> 
> View attachment 8155


I want one!!! 

My favorite gun ever is the 92G Brigadier Tactical, scared to get a stock M9A3, dont think I'll like it as much and the M9A3 is too pricy for what it is

http://wilsoncombat.com/new/handgun-beretta-brigadier-tactical.asp


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Again, Just kidding, dont own any guns, stay away Obama. Purely kidding, gun free zone at my house


----------



## akwooly

Turns out the waiter was not moby.


----------



## akwooly

envirotex said:


> 23 minutes ago, akwooly said: My waiter looks like moby.
Click to expand...

Here we are now going to the southside


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

cant sleep again


----------



## scatsob

glockjacket said:


> I want one!!!
> 
> My favorite gun ever is the 92G Brigadier Tactical, scared to get a stock M9A3, dont think I'll like it as much and the M9A3 is too pricy for what it is
> 
> http://wilsoncombat.com/new/handgun-beretta-brigadier-tactical.asp


That Wilson Combat does look nice...hmmmmmm.  Since I shoot the M9 for work and like it a lot I know I will like the A3.  Price isn't too bad if you qualify for the first responder/mil discounts.  Shit, everything is expensive these days.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

scatsob said:


> That Wilson Combat does look nice...hmmmmmm.  Since I shoot the M9 for work and like it a lot I know I will like the A3.  Price isn't too bad if you qualify for the first responder/mil discounts.  Shit, everything is expensive these days.


unfortunately just a boring civilian....full retail here


----------



## scatsob

I'm more into long guns though.  Sniper rifles anyone?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Morning spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Any still at strip club


----------



## SE_FL

Breakfast buffet spam


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Hookers


----------



## P-E

Still tired.  Is it Saturday yet?


----------



## P-E

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Hookers


Bacon


----------



## matt267 PE

SE_FL said:


> Breakfast buffet spam


At the strip club?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

matt267 PE said:


> 24 minutes ago, SE_FL said: Breakfast buffet spam
> 
> 
> 
> At the strip club?
Click to expand...

Hell yes


----------



## P-E

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Hell yes


I'll have mine over hard.


----------



## TWJ PE

Hot coco and spam!!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Don't want to be at work spam


----------



## matt267 PE

P-E said:


> I'll have mine over hard.


I'll have mine with a cherry on top.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost Friday


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## akwooly

scatsob said:


> I'm more into long guns though.  Sniper rifles anyone?


Kimber Montana with a lilja precision barrel, leupold glass chambered in 270 wsm.


----------



## TWJ PE

Today's special: All you can eat SPAM!!


----------



## matt267 PE

@W9TWJ, do you work CW?

Edit:

TOP Bitches


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## TWJ PE

matt267 PE said:


> @W9TWJ, do you work CW?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> TOP Bitches


Long ago... when I was in 7th or 8th grade, I just passed my General with 13 wpm when they announced the change. It pissed me off a little bit and I basically just threw in the towel. I used to listen for practice during Field Day but I'm afraid that ship has long sailed. I do remember "C' very well though... and "W". 

"Catch-it-catch-it" "Pay-day-today"

I learned using the sound-a-like method.


----------



## matt267 PE

I've been practicing CW on and off for a while now. I took the 5wpm test for the tech plus right before they eliminated it. I've got my Extra now. I don't get on the air much at all these days. The idea of QRP CW with a radio built from a kit appeals to me.


----------



## scatsob

akwooly said:


> Kimber Montana with a lilja precision barrel, leupold glass chambered in 270 wsm.


very nice. I have fondled the Kimber tactical model and it is a beautiful weapon. I don't hunt, just punch holes in paper so all my long guns are 308's. My favorite is an M40A3 I had built.


----------



## TWJ PE

matt267 PE said:


> I've been practicing CW on and off for a while now. I took the 5wpm test for the tech plus right before they eliminated it. I've got my Extra now. I don't get on the air much at all these days. The idea of QRP CW with a radio built from a kit appeals to me.


That's basically the path I took. I got my Tech, then Tech Plus, then General. Finally, right after the change I upgraded to Extra. I'm also a VE but I haven't helped with an exam in a while. I used to make it to Dayton every year when I was in the Midwest - I always enjoyed that weekend.

I haven't been on the air in several years unfortunately.


----------



## surge82

spam and eggs


----------



## Rebelry09

time for some site visit spam for me. which is much less delicious than strip club spam buffets


----------



## snickerd3

minisnick asked the other day for green eggs and ham...they made it as school for part of their dr suess unit


----------



## Haritha

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

That's how I felt before exams

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bcbillings

i need a nap...


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Had to go to Hooters again this week. Darn.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

These salesmen must love wings??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE




----------



## SE_FL

I thought it was the breasts and legs. White meat dark meat it's all the same


----------



## snickerd3

wow, i thought wearing nylons was passe and out of fashion now a days.


----------



## matt267 PE

SW's theme song:


----------



## Road Guy

Those legs go all the way up?


----------



## scatsob

Pretty evident in the picture that they do...


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

my second monitor died....guess I wont be doing ANY work today


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Another view


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

And another


----------



## TWJ PE

Those Hooters pictures remind me of my favorite song to listen to while I'm at work...


----------



## SE_FL

Time for a new page, NEXT!


----------



## SE_FL

Top, that is all


----------



## NJmike PE

&gt; 3500 posts! This is pitiful.

Get to it slackers


----------



## NJmike PE

speaking of slacker.....


----------



## NJmike PE

in!


----------



## NJmike PE

out!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Spam!


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Ham


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Peeps


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE

Get to it


----------



## matt267 PE

must resist.....


----------



## matt267 PE

must resist.....


----------



## matt267 PE

I want to spam


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> must resist.....


do it!


----------



## matt267 PE

I want to spam this shit hard.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> do it!


I've done my damage.


----------



## matt267 PE

This isn't my fight.


----------



## matt267 PE

I may have to help these kids out.


----------



## NJmike PE

same here. they need to get to it


----------



## matt267 PE

Show them how to put 500 post out in one sitting.


----------



## matt267 PE

They'll never get results like this.


----------



## NJmike PE

watch and learn


----------



## NJmike PE

noobs


----------



## NJmike PE

need


----------



## NJmike PE

to


----------



## NJmike PE

get


----------



## NJmike PE

to


----------



## NJmike PE

posting


----------



## NJmike PE

or


----------



## NJmike PE

the


----------



## NJmike PE

results


----------



## NJmike PE

will


----------



## NJmike PE

never


----------



## NJmike PE

be


----------



## NJmike PE

released


----------



## NJmike PE

get


----------



## NJmike PE

your


----------



## NJmike PE

shit


----------



## NJmike PE

together


----------



## NJmike PE

mindless spam


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## NJmike PE

tops


----------



## NJmike PE

pots


----------



## NJmike PE

stop


----------



## NJmike PE

snipe?


----------



## NJmike PE

what are we up to


----------



## NJmike PE

what are we up to


----------



## NJmike PE

what are we up to


----------



## NJmike PE

what are we up to


----------



## NJmike PE

what are we up to


----------



## NJmike PE

are we done yet


----------



## NJmike PE

are we done yet


----------



## NJmike PE

are we done yet


----------



## NJmike PE

are we done yet


----------



## NJmike PE

are we there yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

3500


----------



## NJmike PE

are we there yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

are we there yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

are we there yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

are we there yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

ish


----------



## NJmike PE

are we there yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

are we there yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

are we there yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

are we there yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

are we there yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

one more to pad my count


----------



## NJmike PE

one more to pad my count


----------



## NJmike PE

one more to pad my count


----------



## NJmike PE

one more to pad my count


----------



## NJmike PE

one more to pad my count


----------



## NJmike PE

one more to pad my count


----------



## NJmike PE

one more to pad my count


----------



## NJmike PE

one more to pad my count


----------



## NJmike PE

one more to pad my count


----------



## NJmike PE

one more to pad my count


----------



## NJmike PE

one more to pad my count


----------



## NJmike PE

one more to pad my count


----------



## NJmike PE

one more to pad my count


----------



## NJmike PE

one more to pad my count


----------



## NJmike PE

one more to pad my count


----------



## matt267 PE

:Chris:


----------



## matt267 PE

we're watching.


----------



## NJmike PE

t

 h

  y

    m

       e

           t

               o

                     g

                          e

                               t

                                   b

                                        a

                                              c

                                                 k

                                                        t

                                                            o

work


----------



## TWJ PE

Like a G6.


----------



## MetsFan

Where's the post count?


----------



## TWJ PE

Top left... in blue.


----------



## Karissa

Been stuck in meetings all day spam


----------



## Karissa

Been stuck in meetings all day spam


----------



## Karissa

Been stuck in meetings all day spam


----------



## Karissa

Been stuck in meetings all day spam


----------



## Karissa

Been stuck in meetings all day spam


----------



## Karissa

Been stuck in meetings all day spam


----------



## Karissa

Been stuck in meetings all day spam


----------



## Karissa

Been stuck in meetings all day spam


----------



## Karissa

Been stuck in meetings all day spam


----------



## Karissa

Been stuck in meetings all day spam


----------



## Karissa

Been stuck in meetings all day spam


----------



## Karissa

Been stuck in meetings all day spam


----------



## Karissa

Been stuck in meetings all day spam


----------



## Karissa

Been stuck in meetings all day spam

Bottom


----------



## Karissa

TOP

Been stuck in meetings all day spam


----------



## Karissa

How


----------



## Karissa

is


----------



## Karissa

it


----------



## Karissa

only


----------



## Karissa

Wednesday?!?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost weekend


----------



## matt267 PE

almost quiten' time


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

spam,


----------



## Karissa

spam,


----------



## Karissa

spam,


----------



## Karissa

spam,


----------



## Karissa

spam,


----------



## Karissa

spam,


----------



## Karissa

spam,


----------



## Karissa

spam,


----------



## Karissa

spam,


----------



## Karissa

spam,


----------



## Karissa

spam,


----------



## Karissa

spam,


----------



## Karissa

spam,


----------



## Karissa

spam,


----------



## Karissa

and beans


----------



## snickerd3

watch out for those...they make you toot

woohoo TOP :bananalama:


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8159


----------



## Karissa

Spammage!


----------



## Karissa

Spammage!


----------



## Karissa

Spammage!


----------



## Karissa

Spammage!


----------



## Karissa

Spammage!


----------



## Karissa

Spammage!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are you Green Lantern??


----------



## Karissa

Spammage!


----------



## Karissa

Spammage!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are you Green Lantern??


----------



## Karissa

Spammage!


----------



## Karissa

Spammage!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are you Green Lantern??


----------



## Karissa

Spammage!


----------



## Karissa

Spammage!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are you Green Lantern??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are you Green Lantern??


----------



## Haritha

Where's the like button?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are you Green Lantern??


----------



## Haritha

Seems like missing on android

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

Wacky


----------



## Karissa

Waving


----------



## Karissa

Inflatable


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

It's right there


----------



## Karissa

Arm


----------



## Karissa

Flailing


----------



## Karissa

Tubeman


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Topper^^


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Not a frog


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Not a frog


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Bullfrog


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Kermit the frog


----------



## Haritha

Hi

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

Not a frog


----------



## Karissa

Need more spam


----------



## Karissa

Need more spam


----------



## Karissa

Need more spam


----------



## Karissa

Need more spam


----------



## Karissa

Need more spam


----------



## Karissa

Need more spam


----------



## Karissa

Need more spam


----------



## Karissa

Need more spam


----------



## Karissa

Need more spam


----------



## Karissa

Need more spam


----------



## Karissa

Need more spam


----------



## Karissa

Need more spam


----------



## Karissa

Need more spam


----------



## Karissa

Need more spam


----------



## Karissa

TOP


----------



## TWJ PE

Results will be released tomorrow.


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8162


----------



## surge82

Red Robin didnt have spam.. So sad


----------



## Haritha

Reunion

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

spamalamadingdong


----------



## surge82




----------



## Karissa

that is unacceptable, should have complained to the manager


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8163


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

There was a top in there.


----------



## matt267 PE

There was a top in there.


----------



## matt267 PE

There was a top in there.


----------



## matt267 PE

There was a top in there.


----------



## matt267 PE

There was a top in there.


----------



## matt267 PE

There was a top in there.


----------



## matt267 PE

There was a top in there.


----------



## matt267 PE

There was a top in there.


----------



## matt267 PE

There was a top in there.


----------



## matt267 PE

There was a top in there.


----------



## matt267 PE

There was a top in there.


----------



## matt267 PE

There was a top in there.


----------



## matt267 PE

There was a top in there.


----------



## matt267 PE

Come on noobs!


----------



## matt267 PE

Come on noobs!


----------



## matt267 PE

Come on noobs!


----------



## matt267 PE

Come on noobs!


----------



## matt267 PE

Come on noobs!


----------



## matt267 PE

Come on noobs!


----------



## matt267 PE

Come on noobs!


----------



## matt267 PE

Come on noobs!


----------



## matt267 PE

Come on noobs!


----------



## matt267 PE

Come on noobs!


----------



## matt267 PE

Come on noobs!


----------



## matt267 PE

Come on noobs!


----------



## matt267 PE

Come on noobs!


----------



## matt267 PE

Come on noobs!


----------



## Karissa

3700 before the hour is up


----------



## matt267 PE

Come on noobs!


----------



## matt267 PE

Come on noobs!


----------



## matt267 PE

Come on noobs!


----------



## Karissa

3700 before the hour is up


----------



## matt267 PE

Come on noobs!


----------



## matt267 PE

Come on noobs!


----------



## Karissa

3700 before the hour is up


----------



## matt267 PE

Come on noobs!


----------



## Karissa

3700 before the hour is up


----------



## matt267 PE

Come on noobs!


----------



## Karissa

3700 before the hour is up


----------



## matt267 PE

Come on noobs!


----------



## matt267 PE

Come on noobs!


----------



## Karissa

3700 before the hour is up


----------



## matt267 PE

Come on noobs!


----------



## Karissa

3700 before the hour is up


----------



## matt267 PE

Come on noobs!


----------



## matt267 PE

Come on noobs!


----------



## Karissa

3700 before the hour is up


----------



## matt267 PE

Come on noobs!


----------



## matt267 PE

Boom


----------



## Karissa

^^ apparently was the TOP


----------



## surge82

spamalicious


----------



## Karissa

3700 before the hour is up


----------



## Karissa

3700 before the hour is up


----------



## matt267 PE

Boom


----------



## Karissa

3700 before the hour is up


----------



## matt267 PE

Boom


----------



## Karissa

3700 before the hour is up


----------



## matt267 PE

Boom


----------



## surge82

noob spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Time to be a father for a bit.


----------



## Karissa

new goal 3750 before the hour is up


----------



## surge82

Steven Seagal SPAM


----------



## Karissa

matt267 PE said:


> Time to be a father for a bit.


at least you don't call it babysitting


----------



## Karissa

3750 before the hour is up


----------



## Karissa

3750 before the hour is up


----------



## Karissa

3750 before the hour is up


----------



## Karissa

3750 before the hour is up


----------



## Karissa

3750 before the hour is up


----------



## Karissa

3750 before the hour is up


----------



## Karissa

3750 before the hour is up


----------



## Karissa

3750 before the hour is up


----------



## Karissa

TOP


----------



## Karissa

3750 before the hour is up


----------



## Karissa

3750 before the hour is up


----------



## Karissa

3750 before the hour is up


----------



## Karissa

3750 before the hour is up


----------



## Karissa

3750 before the hour is up


----------



## Karissa

3750 before the hour is up


----------



## Karissa

3750 before the hour is up


----------



## Karissa

3750 before the hour is up


----------



## Karissa

3750 before the hour is up


----------



## Karissa

3750 before the hour is up


----------



## Karissa

3750 before the hour is up


----------



## Karissa

3750 before the hour is up


----------



## Karissa

3750 before the hour is up


----------



## Karissa

3750 before the hour is up


----------



## Karissa

3750 before the hour is up


----------



## Karissa

3750 before the hour is up


----------



## Karissa

3750 before the hour is up


----------



## Karissa

3750 before the hour is up


----------



## Karissa

3750 before the hour is up


----------



## Karissa

3750 before the hour is up


----------



## Karissa

3750 before the hour is up


----------



## Karissa

3750 before the hour is up


----------



## Karissa

3750 before the hour is up


----------



## Karissa

3750 before the hour is up


----------



## Karissa

TOP

Time to leave spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Time to go home


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Home


----------



## SE_FL

Not home spam


----------



## SE_FL

Sorry for delay


----------



## SE_FL

I see I didn't miss much


----------



## knight1fox3

May have missed a bit of spam....but other than that, not much.


----------



## SE_FL

But there sure was a lot of it


----------



## matt267 PE

^ What he said.


----------



## SE_FL

Nice to see a combined effort


----------



## matt267 PE

I love a little double teaming from time to time


----------



## scatsob

It doesn't matter. Results will never be released.


----------



## snickerd3

time to go


----------



## SE_FL

Boo


----------



## matt267 PE

I hate homework


----------



## matt267 PE

I hate homework


----------



## matt267 PE

I hate homework


----------



## matt267 PE

I hate homework


----------



## matt267 PE

I hate homework


----------



## matt267 PE

I hate homework


----------



## matt267 PE

I hate homework


----------



## matt267 PE

I hate homework


----------



## matt267 PE

I hate homework


----------



## matt267 PE

I hate homework


----------



## matt267 PE

I hate homework


----------



## matt267 PE

I hate homework


----------



## matt267 PE

I hate homework


----------



## matt267 PE

I hate homework


----------



## matt267 PE

I hate homework


----------



## matt267 PE

I hate homework


----------



## matt267 PE

I hate homework


----------



## matt267 PE

I hate homework


----------



## matt267 PE

I hate homework


----------



## matt267 PE

I hate homework


----------



## matt267 PE

I hate homework


----------



## matt267 PE

I hate homework


----------



## matt267 PE

I hate homework


----------



## matt267 PE

I hate homework


----------



## matt267 PE

I hate homework


----------



## matt267 PE

I hate homework


----------



## matt267 PE

I hate homework


----------



## matt267 PE

I hate homework


----------



## matt267 PE

I hate homework


----------



## matt267 PE

I hate homework


----------



## matt267 PE

I hate homework


----------



## Haritha

Open source

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

I hate homework


----------



## matt267 PE

I hate homework


----------



## matt267 PE

I hate homework


----------



## matt267 PE

I hate homework


----------



## matt267 PE

top

:bananalama:


----------



## scatsob

Who doesn't.


----------



## matt267 PE

My wife claims she liked homework.


----------



## matt267 PE

I think she's full of shit.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

knight1fox3 said:


> May have missed a bit of spam....but other than that, not much.


you missed several hooter girl leg shots on page (go figure) 69!!


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter hates homework like I did.


----------



## matt267 PE

It takes her forever!


----------



## P-E

matt267 PE said:


> There was a top in there.


I prefer topless


----------



## matt267 PE

Just finish the damn sentences.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's been an hour.


----------



## matt267 PE

This makes me drink.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Road Guy said:


> Those legs go all the way up?


Sure do!! She groped me on the way out.


----------



## scatsob

Classy.


----------



## Haritha

Virus web page - my heart stopped for a minute

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who's winning


----------



## matt267 PE

Haritha said:


> Virus web page - my heart stopped for a minute Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


Where?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Over there


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

There is good


----------



## Haritha

Typo in url and got all kinds of flashing on screen with loud announcement that my pc is being checked

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

I just wanted to go to reddit to search something

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Are you infected?


----------



## Haritha

I don't think so... killed that page.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

And restarted

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Just in case

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

You never know what might be lurking in the background

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

make sure your AV program and operating system is up to date too.


----------



## matt267 PE

^ top


----------



## Haritha

Yes I think it is.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## Haritha

Though bad week for something like that to happen. ..

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## surge82

Off of work SPAM


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Haritha said:


> Though bad week for something like that to happen. ..
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


It's never a good time to catch a computer cold.


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam it


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

^top


----------



## matt267 PE

spam it


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam it


----------



## matt267 PE

spam it


----------



## matt267 PE

spam it


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

spam it


----------



## matt267 PE

spam it


----------



## matt267 PE

spam it


----------



## matt267 PE

spam it


----------



## matt267 PE

spam it


----------



## matt267 PE

spam it


----------



## matt267 PE

Will the noobs get this to 5k by the end of the week?


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Will the noobs get this to 5k by the end of the week?


----------



## matt267 PE

Will the noobs get this to 5k by the end of the week?


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Will the noobs get this to 5k by the end of the week?


----------



## matt267 PE

Will the noobs get this to 5k by the end of the week?


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Will the noobs get this to 5k by the end of the week?


----------



## matt267 PE

Will the noobs get this to 5k by the end of the week?


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Will the noobs get this to 5k by the end of the week?


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Will the noobs get this to 5k by the end of the week?


----------



## matt267 PE

Will the noobs get this to 5k by the end of the week?


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Will the noobs get this to 5k by the end of the week?


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Will the noobs get this to 5k by the end of the week?


----------



## matt267 PE

Will the noobs get this to 5k by the end of the week?


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Will the noobs get this to 5k by the end of the week?


----------



## matt267 PE

Will the noobs get this to 5k by the end of the week?


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Will the noobs get this to 5k by the end of the week?


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Will the noobs get this to 5k by the end of the week?


----------



## matt267 PE

Will the noobs get this to 5k by the end of the week?


----------



## matt267 PE

Will the noobs get this to 5k by the end of the week?


----------



## Haritha

Yep

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Haritha said:


> Yep
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


prove it


----------



## matt267 PE

Haritha said:


> Yep
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


prove it


----------



## matt267 PE

Haritha said:


> Yep
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


prove it


----------



## surge82

dont worry be happy


----------



## matt267 PE

Haritha said:


> Yep
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


prove it


----------



## matt267 PE

^top


----------



## matt267 PE

Haritha said:


> Yep
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


prove it


----------



## matt267 PE

Haritha said:


> Yep
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


prove it


----------



## matt267 PE

Haritha said:


> Yep
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


prove it


----------



## matt267 PE

Haritha said:


> Yep
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


prove it


----------



## matt267 PE

Haritha said:


> Yep
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


prove it


----------



## matt267 PE

Haritha said:


> Yep
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


prove it


----------



## matt267 PE

Haritha said:


> Yep
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


prove it


----------



## matt267 PE

Haritha said:


> Yep
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


prove it


----------



## matt267 PE

*Karissa*

26 April


703 posts




*P-E*
25 April


547 posts




*matt267 PE*
25 April


476 posts




*thekzieg PE*
25 April


419 posts




*Ship Wreck PE*
25 April


376 posts




*scatsob*
28 April


192 posts




*glockjacket*
25 April


174 posts




*NJmike PE*
25 April


164 posts




*southernbelle*
27 April


102 posts




*akwooly*
25 April


96 posts


----------



## matt267 PE

Well done @Karissa


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

@scatsob you need to step it up


----------



## matt267 PE

WTF @W9TWJ, you're not even in the top 10.


----------



## TWJ PE

No spam from me this afternoon.

Been tied up doing NERC testing... anyone else have the privilege of doing this stupid shit?


----------



## matt267 PE

W9TWJ said:


> No spam from me this afternoon.
> 
> Been tied up doing NERC testing... anyone else have the privilege of doing this stupid shit?


I'm done with testing.


----------



## matt267 PE

@southernbelle, you're at risk of being knocked from the top 10.


----------



## TWJ PE

I'm working on it.


----------



## TWJ PE

Work


----------



## matt267 PE

W9TWJ said:


> I'm working on it.


work harder.....


----------



## TWJ PE

Work


----------



## TWJ PE

Work


----------



## TWJ PE

Work


----------



## TWJ PE

View attachment 8165


----------



## Haritha

matt267 PE said:


> Just now, Haritha said: Yep Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> prove it
Click to expand...

Aye aye aye I meant yep for never good time for pc to be down.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## TWJ PE

It's Hedley!!


----------



## akwooly

work


----------



## matt267 PE

W9TWJ said:


> View attachment 8165


----------



## matt267 PE

@Haritha

Did you take EET prior to the October 2015 exam?


----------



## akwooly




----------



## matt267 PE

^ I hate that song


----------



## Haritha

Yes

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

The video is even worse.


----------



## Haritha

matt267 PE said:


> @Haritha
> Did you take EET prior to the October 2015 exam?


Yes and passed.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Haritha said:


> Yes and passed.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


I remember you from class.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

matt267 PE said:


> make sure your AV program and operating system is up to date too.


This guy really knows computers.


----------



## matt267 PE

^ I that fox?


----------



## akwooly

i think that is kfox


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spam to 4k


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spam to 4k


----------



## akwooly

get to work spammin ken


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spam to 4k


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

52


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

51


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

People jumping in and jacking up my countdown


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

48


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

47


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spam to 4k


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spam to 4k


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spam to 4k


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spam to 4k


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spam to 4k


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spam to 4k


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam to 4k


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spam to 4k


----------



## SE_FL

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Spam to 4k[/COLOR]


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spam to 4k


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spam to 4k


----------



## akwooly

matt267 PE said:


> ^ I hate that song


i hate drake. i remember when he was jimmy and went to Degrassi.  then he got shot. then he was wheel chair bound.  now look at him.  he is a big rapper now.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spam to 4k


----------



## SE_FL

Spam to 4k


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spam to 4k


----------



## SE_FL

Spam to 4k


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam to 4k


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Helper


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Close


----------



## SE_FL

Spam to 4k


----------



## akwooly

eat spam to 4k


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spam to 4k


----------



## SE_FL

Spam to 4k


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spam to 4k


----------



## SE_FL

Spam to 4k


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spam to 4k


----------



## akwooly

eat spam to 4k


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spam to 4k


----------



## SE_FL

Spam to 4k


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spam to 4k


----------



## akwooly

eat spam to 4k


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spam to 4k


----------



## akwooly

eat spam to 4k


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spam to 4k


----------



## SE_FL

Taco Bell for dinner spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Spam to 4k


----------



## akwooly

eat spam to 4k


----------



## akwooly

eat spam to 4k


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

woo hoo


----------



## akwooly

eat spam to 4k

edit: sucka i gotta a top


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

4k +2


----------



## SE_FL

Just got home from work spam it's 8:30


----------



## SE_FL

Spam to 4k


----------



## SE_FL

Spam to 4k


----------



## SE_FL

Helper spam to 4k


----------



## SE_FL

How do you eat an elephant


----------



## SE_FL

One bite at a time


----------



## SE_FL

Spam to 4k


----------



## SE_FL

Oh wow, it's there.


----------



## akwooly

now lets go watch degrassi on Amazon prime


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I win


----------



## SE_FL

I don't know what that means.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

You win


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

We win


----------



## SE_FL

Good thing I have google.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where are noobs


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where are noobs


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where are noobs


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where are noobs


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where are noobs


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where are noobs


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where are noobs


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where are noobs


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where are noobs


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where are noobs


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where are noobs


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where are noobs


----------



## SE_FL

Noob here, still not really sure if I'm doing it right.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where are noobs


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Go get your friends


----------



## SE_FL

Is it in? I can't tell


----------



## SE_FL

I don't know anyone who took test this April.


----------



## P-E

Good spamming.  Now for some more.


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]More[/COLOR]


----------



## SE_FL

But I have a coworker taking it in October. He has five kids under the age of 8. Not much time for spamming


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Guy can barely keep track of his own kids, this will be his third attempt.


----------



## SE_FL

If he fails, it's back to school for him.


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> 19 minutes ago, matt267 PE said: ^ I hate that song [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> i hate drake. i remember when he was jimmy and went to Degrassi.  then he got shot. then he was wheel chair bound.  now look at him.  he is a big rapper now.
Click to expand...

That's cause he's got street cred now


----------



## TWJ PE

Watching hockey... but it's intermission.


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam Spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Once they invalidate the entire lot, no one will officially have taken the april test.


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam Spam Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam Spam Spam Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam


----------



## SE_FL

My hockey team doesn't play till Friday. I can always root for yours for now


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam  Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam


----------



## SE_FL

My tenant gave me a check Monday, it bounced. Should I charge him the full amount in the lease or just what my bank charges me?


----------



## SE_FL

^^^TOP^^^


----------



## SE_FL

$27 or $5


----------



## SE_FL

$22 for me to go back to the bank for another deposit seems fair.


----------



## SE_FL

I think that should be in another thread. 1st world problems.


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

SE_FL said:


> My tenant gave me a check Monday, it bounced. Should I charge him the full amount in the lease or just what my bank charges me?


Lease - rules rulz.


----------



## SE_FL

Pic of my son, we went island camping last weekend.


----------



## SE_FL

I am so glad to not be studying every weekend.


----------



## SE_FL

More camping trips are being planned.


----------



## SE_FL

A night/day on the water restores my soul.


----------



## Haritha

matt267 PE said:


> 1 minute ago, Haritha said: Yes and passed. Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I remember you from class.
Click to expand...

Yes I remember you too... did you take test at Pomona? I did take my survey and seismic again. Last time no prep. This time eet for seismic. Hope to pass.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

Trying to figure out how I can convince the wife to camp without an RV.


----------



## SE_FL

Or electric, or a toilet.


----------



## Haritha

Easy - camp at holiday inn

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

matt267 PE said:


> Well done @Karissa


Huh, did not exect to be at the top.


----------



## envirotex

all done working.


----------



## SE_FL

Holiday inn is cheaper than some campgrounds I've been to


----------



## envirotex

SE_FL said:


> Holiday inn is cheaper than some campgrounds I've been to


QFT


----------



## Karissa

SE_FL said:


> Holiday inn is cheaper than some campgrounds I've been to


Then you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Karissa

Finally done with yardwork spam.


----------



## Karissa

Need to make dinner and eat...mmm  spam


----------



## Haritha

Leftovers for dinner

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Scherzer got 20 Ks


----------



## P-E

guess what time it is?


----------



## P-E

spam time

ToP :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama:


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time

ToP :bananalama:


----------



## P-E

different spam


----------



## P-E

different spam


----------



## P-E

different spam


----------



## P-E

different spam


----------



## P-E

different spam


----------



## P-E

different spam


----------



## P-E

same spam


----------



## TWJ PE

2nd intermission...


----------



## P-E

same spam


----------



## P-E

same spam


----------



## P-E

same spam


----------



## P-E

same spam


----------



## P-E

same spam


----------



## P-E

same spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## P-E

same spam


----------



## P-E

same spam


----------



## P-E

same spam


----------



## P-E

same spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam Spam


----------



## P-E

same spam


----------



## P-E

same spam


----------



## P-E

same spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam Spam Spam


----------



## P-E

same spam

ToP :bananalama:


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam Spam Spam Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam


----------



## P-E

how about a game called


----------



## P-E

spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam Spam


----------



## P-E

same spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam spam spam


----------



## P-E

same spam


----------



## P-E

same spam


----------



## P-E

same spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam spam spam spam


----------



## P-E

same spam


----------



## SE_FL

spam spam spam spam spam


----------



## P-E

same spam


----------



## surge82

spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam spam spam spam spam spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam spam spam spam spam spam spam


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## SE_FL

And done


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go

ToP :bananalama:


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing


----------



## P-E

finish this thing

ToP :bananalama:


----------



## TWJ PE

Over


----------



## TWJ PE

red


----------



## P-E

5K is easy


----------



## TWJ PE

rover


----------



## P-E

5K is easy


----------



## P-E

5K is easy


----------



## P-E

5K is easy


----------



## P-E

5K is easy


----------



## P-E

5K is easy


----------



## P-E

5K is easy


----------



## P-E

5K is easy


----------



## P-E

5K is easy


----------



## P-E

5K is easy


----------



## TWJ PE

Toy boats, Toy boats, Toy boats, Toy boats


----------



## P-E

5K is easy


----------



## P-E

5K is easy


----------



## P-E

5K is easy


----------



## P-E

5K is easy


----------



## P-E

5K is easy


----------



## P-E

5K is easy


----------



## P-E

5K is easy


----------



## P-E

5K is easy


----------



## P-E

5K is easy


----------



## P-E

5K is easy


----------



## P-E

5K is easy

ToP :40oz:

beer break


----------



## TWJ PE

By the end of tomorrow need to be 1/3 the way there. Let's do this.


----------



## TWJ PE

What did the cat say?


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam x 10


----------



## P-E

resume spamming


----------



## P-E

resume spamming


----------



## P-E

resume spamming


----------



## P-E

resume spamming


----------



## P-E

resume spamming


----------



## P-E

resume spamming


----------



## P-E

resume spamming


----------



## TWJ PE

3rd period underway


----------



## P-E

resume spamming


----------



## P-E

resume spamming


----------



## P-E

resume spamming


----------



## P-E

resume spamming


----------



## TWJ PE

Run it up.


----------



## P-E

resume spamming


----------



## P-E

resume spamming


----------



## P-E

resume spamming


----------



## P-E

resume spamming


----------



## P-E

resume spamming


----------



## P-E

resume spamming


----------



## P-E

resume spamming


----------



## P-E

resume spamming

ToP

bottoms up :40oz:


----------



## P-E

okay now


----------



## P-E

resume spamming


----------



## P-E

resume spamming


----------



## P-E

resume spamming


----------



## P-E

resume spamming


----------



## P-E

resume spamming


----------



## P-E

resume spamming


----------



## P-E

resume spamming


----------



## P-E

resume spamming


----------



## P-E

resume spamming


----------



## P-E

resume spamming


----------



## P-E

resume spamming


----------



## P-E

resume spamming


----------



## P-E

resume spamming


----------



## P-E

resume spamming


----------



## P-E

resume spamming


----------



## P-E

resume spamming


----------



## P-E

resume spamming


----------



## P-E

resume spamming


----------



## P-E

resume spamming


----------



## P-E

resume spamming


----------



## P-E

resume spamming


----------



## P-E

resume spamming


----------



## P-E

resume spamming


----------



## P-E

resume spamming

ToP :40oz:


----------



## P-E

another 750 by midnight?


----------



## Haritha

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it

ToP :40oz:


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## P-E

Karissa said:


> Spam


keep going


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it

:40oz: Top


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## P-E

got a heady topper open


----------



## P-E

:40oz:


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

to it


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## P-E

spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Haritha

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## P-E

:40oz: do it :bananalama:


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## P-E

spam time in the spring


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## P-E

spam time in the spring


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## P-E

little spam


----------



## P-E

little spam


----------



## P-E

little spam


----------



## P-E

little spam


----------



## P-E

little spam


----------



## P-E

little spam


----------



## P-E

little spam


----------



## Karissa

Spammy McSpam spam


----------



## Karissa

Spammy McSpam spam


----------



## Karissa

Spammy McSpam spam


----------



## P-E

:40oz: little spam


----------



## Karissa

Top


----------



## P-E

not top


----------



## Karissa

^^^ mostly top


----------



## P-E

little spam


----------



## P-E

little spam


----------



## P-E

little spam


----------



## P-E

little spam


----------



## P-E

little spam


----------



## Karissa

Spammy McSpam spam


----------



## P-E

little spam


----------



## Karissa

Spammy McSpam spam


----------



## P-E

little spam


----------



## P-E

little spam


----------



## Karissa

Spammy McSpam spam


----------



## P-E

little spam


----------



## P-E

little spam


----------



## P-E

little spam


----------



## P-E

little spam


----------



## P-E

little spam


----------



## P-E

little spam


----------



## P-E

little spam


----------



## P-E

little spam


----------



## P-E

little spam


----------



## P-E

little spam


----------



## P-E

:40oz: little spam


----------



## Karissa

Getting tired


----------



## Karissa

Getting tired


----------



## P-E

mmm double IPA


----------



## Karissa

Getting tired


----------



## P-E

little spam


----------



## Karissa

Getting tired


----------



## Karissa

Getting tired


----------



## Karissa

Getting tired


----------



## Karissa

Getting tired


----------



## P-E

*BIG SPAM*


----------



## Karissa

Getting tired


----------



## P-E

not as big as I'd hoped


----------



## P-E

little spam


----------



## P-E

little spam


----------



## P-E

little spam


----------



## P-E

little spam


----------



## P-E

little spam


----------



## P-E

little spam


----------



## P-E

little spam


----------



## P-E

little spam


----------



## P-E

little spam


----------



## P-E

little spam


----------



## Karissa

Getting tired


----------



## P-E

little spam


----------



## Karissa

Getting tired


----------



## Karissa

Getting tired


----------



## P-E

little spam


----------



## Karissa

Getting tired


----------



## Karissa

Getting tired


----------



## P-E

Karissa said:


> Getting tired


no excuses


----------



## Karissa

Getting tired


----------



## P-E

no excuses


----------



## P-E

no excuses


----------



## P-E

no excuses


----------



## P-E

no excuses


----------



## P-E

no excuses


----------



## P-E

no excuses


----------



## P-E

no excuses


----------



## P-E

no excuses


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## P-E

besides i haven't finished my beer yet


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## P-E

no excuses


----------



## P-E

no excuses


----------



## P-E

no excuses


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## P-E

no excuses


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## P-E

no excuses

Top :40oz:


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## P-E

575

you can do it


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## Karissa

Ha we will see


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## Karissa

Going for 4500


----------



## P-E

Karissa said:


> Spam


you're closing in on 1K!


----------



## Karissa

Going for 4500


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## Karissa

Going for 4500


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## Karissa

Going for 4500


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## P-E

:40oz: you can do it


----------



## Karissa

Going for 4500


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## Karissa

Going for 4500


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## Karissa

Going for 4500


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## Karissa

Going for 4500


----------



## Karissa

Going for 4500


----------



## Karissa

Going for 4500


----------



## P-E

rookie 5K!


----------



## Karissa

Going for 4500


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## Karissa

Going for 4500


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## Karissa

Going for 4500


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## Karissa

Going for 4500


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## Karissa

Going for 4500


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## Karissa

Going for 4500


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## Karissa

Going for 4500


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## Karissa

Going for 4500


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## Karissa

Going for 4500


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## Karissa

Going for 4500


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## P-E

you can do it
:40oz: :bananalama:


----------



## Karissa

Whoo


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## Karissa

Onward to 5k?


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## Karissa

Onward to 5k?


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## Karissa

Onward to 5k?


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## Karissa

Onward to 5k?


----------



## Karissa

Onward to 5k?


----------



## Karissa

Onward to 5k?


----------



## Karissa

Onward to 5k?


----------



## Karissa

Onward to 5k?


----------



## Karissa

Onward to 5k?


----------



## Karissa

Onward to 5k?


----------



## Karissa

Onward to 5k?


----------



## Karissa

Onward to 5k?


----------



## Karissa

Onward to 5k?


----------



## P-E

you doubt?


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## Karissa

Onward to 5k?


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## Karissa

Onward to 5k?


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## Karissa

Onward to 5k?


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## Karissa

Onward to 5k?


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## Karissa

Onward to 5k?


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## Karissa

Onward to 5k?


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## Karissa

Onward to 5k?


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## Karissa

Onward to 5k?


----------



## P-E

:40oz: you can do it

beer near done


----------



## Karissa

Page183!


----------



## Karissa

Onward to 5k?


----------



## P-E

what to spam next?


----------



## P-E

what to spam next?


----------



## Karissa

Onward to 5k?


----------



## P-E

what to spam next?


----------



## P-E

what to spam next?


----------



## P-E

what to spam next?


----------



## P-E

what to spam next?


----------



## P-E

what to spam next?


----------



## P-E

what to spam next?


----------



## Haritha

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

what to spam next?


----------



## P-E

what to spam next?


----------



## P-E

what to spam next?


----------



## P-E

what to spam next?


----------



## P-E

what to spam next?


----------



## P-E

what to spam next?


----------



## Karissa

Getting more tired


----------



## P-E

what to spam next?


----------



## Karissa

Getting more tired


----------



## P-E

what to spam next?


----------



## Karissa

Getting more tired


----------



## P-E

what to spam next?


----------



## P-E

:40oz: what to spam next?

ToP


----------



## Karissa

Getting more tired


----------



## knight1fox3

Then you're not doing it right.


----------



## Karissa

Spam sneek attack


----------



## P-E

16 more pages


----------



## Karissa

I can't spell


----------



## Karissa

Spam sneak attack


----------



## Karissa

Spam sneak attack


----------



## Karissa

Running out of things to type


----------



## Karissa

Running out of things to type


----------



## Karissa

Running out of things to type


----------



## Karissa

Running out of things to type


----------



## Karissa

Running out of things to type


----------



## Karissa

Running out of things to type


----------



## Karissa

Running out of things to type


----------



## Karissa

Running out of things to type


----------



## Karissa

Running out of things to type


----------



## Karissa

Running out of things to type


----------



## Karissa

Running out of things to type


----------



## Karissa

Running out of things to type


----------



## Karissa

Running out of things to type


----------



## Karissa

Running out of things to type


----------



## Karissa

Running out of things to type


----------



## Karissa

Running out of things to type


----------



## Karissa

Running out of things to type


----------



## Karissa

Running out of things to type


----------



## Karissa

Page 185!


----------



## Karissa

Running out of things to type


----------



## Karissa

Running out of things to type


----------



## Karissa

Running out of things to type


----------



## Karissa

Running out of things to type


----------



## Karissa

Running out of things to type


----------



## Karissa

Running out of things to type


----------



## Karissa

Running out of things to type


----------



## Karissa

Running out of things to type


----------



## TWJ PE

Run. It. Up.


----------



## Karissa

Running out of things to type


----------



## Karissa

Running out of things to type


----------



## Karissa

Running out of things to type


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## Karissa

Running out of things to type


----------



## Karissa

Running out of things to type


----------



## Karissa

Running out of things to type


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## Karissa

Running out of things to type


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## Karissa

Running out of things to type


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go

Top :40oz:


----------



## Karissa

Running out of things to type


----------



## Karissa

Page 186!


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## Karissa

Running out of things to type


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## Karissa

Running out of things to type


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## Karissa

Running out of things to type


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## Karissa

Running out of things to type


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## Karissa

Running out of things to type


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## Karissa

Running out of things to type


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## Karissa

Running out of things to type


----------



## TWJ PE

#RunItUp


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## Karissa

Running out of things to type


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## Karissa

187!


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

getting there


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## Karissa

This should make up for my lack of spammage this morning


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## Karissa

This should make up for my lack of spammage this morning


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## Karissa

This should make up for my lack of spammage this morning


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## Karissa

This should make up for my lack of spammage this morning


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## Karissa

This should make up for my lack of spammage this morning


----------



## P-E

here we go

ToP :40oz:


----------



## Karissa

This should make up for my lack of spammage this morning


----------



## Karissa

188!


----------



## Karissa

This should make up for my lack of spammage this morning


----------



## Karissa

This should make up for my lack of spammage this morning


----------



## Karissa

This should make up for my lack of spammage this morning


----------



## Karissa

This should make up for my lack of spammage this morning


----------



## Karissa

This should make up for my lack of spammage this morning


----------



## P-E

nearly 1K


----------



## Karissa

This should make up for my lack of spammage this morning


----------



## Karissa

This should make up for my lack of spammage this morning


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## Karissa

This should make up for my lack of spammage this morning


----------



## Karissa

This should make up for my lack of spammage this morning


----------



## Karissa

This should make up for my lack of spammage this morning


----------



## Karissa

This should make up for my lack of spammage this morning


----------



## P-E

maps


----------



## Karissa

This should make up for my lack of spammage this morning


----------



## P-E

pams


----------



## Karissa

This should make up for my lack of spammage this morning


----------



## Karissa

This should make up for my lack of spammage this morning


----------



## Karissa

This should make up for my lack of spammage this morning


----------



## Karissa

This should make up for my lack of spammage this morning


----------



## P-E

amps


----------



## Karissa

This should make up for my lack of spammage this morning


----------



## P-E

here we go

ToP :40oz:


----------



## Karissa

Page 189!


----------



## P-E

here we go


----------



## Karissa

This should make up for my lack of spammage this morning


----------



## Karissa

This should make up for my lack of spammage this morning


----------



## Karissa

This should make up for my lack of spammage this morning


----------



## Karissa

This should make up for my lack of spammage this morning


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## Karissa

This should make up for my lack of spammage this morning


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## Karissa

This should make up for my lack of spammage this morning


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## Karissa

This should make up for my lack of spammage this morning


----------



## Karissa

This should make up for my lack of spammage this morning


----------



## Karissa

This should make up for my lack of spammage this morning


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## Karissa

This should make up for my lack of spammage this morning


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## Karissa

This should make up for my lack of spammage this morning


----------



## P-E

5K


----------



## P-E

5K5K5K5K5K5K5K5K5K5K5K

ToP :40oz:


----------



## Karissa

This should make up for my lack of spammage this morning


----------



## Karissa

Page 190!


----------



## Karissa

This should make up for my lack of spammage this morning


----------



## Karissa

Going for 5k


----------



## P-E

beer done


----------



## Karissa

Going for 5k


----------



## P-E

beer done


----------



## P-E

beer done


----------



## Karissa

Going for 5k


----------



## P-E

beer done


----------



## Karissa

Going for 5k


----------



## Karissa

Going for 5k


----------



## P-E

beer done


----------



## Karissa

Going for 5k


----------



## P-E

beer done


----------



## Karissa

Going for 5k


----------



## P-E

beer done


----------



## P-E

beer done


----------



## Karissa

Going for 5k


----------



## P-E

beer done


----------



## Karissa

Going for 5k


----------



## P-E

beer done


----------



## P-E

beer done


----------



## P-E

beer done


----------



## Karissa

Going for 5k


----------



## P-E

beer done

ToP :bananalama:


----------



## Karissa

Page 191!


----------



## Karissa

Going for 5k


----------



## Karissa

Going for 5k


----------



## P-E

beer done


----------



## P-E

beer done


----------



## Karissa

Going for 5k


----------



## P-E

beer done


----------



## P-E

beer done


----------



## P-E

beer done


----------



## Karissa

Going for 5k


----------



## P-E

beer done


----------



## P-E

beer done


----------



## Karissa

Going for 5k


----------



## P-E

beer done


----------



## Karissa

Going for 5k


----------



## P-E

beer done


----------



## P-E

beer done


----------



## P-E

beer done


----------



## P-E

beer done


----------



## P-E

beer done


----------



## P-E

beer done


----------



## P-E

beer done


----------



## P-E

beer done


----------



## P-E

beer done

ToP :bananalama:


----------



## Karissa

Oh noes


----------



## Karissa

Page 192!


----------



## P-E

you close


----------



## Karissa

Going for 5k


----------



## Karissa

Going for 5k


----------



## Karissa

Going for 5k


----------



## P-E

Ks


----------



## P-E

Ks


----------



## P-E

Ks


----------



## Karissa

Going for 5k


----------



## P-E

Ks


----------



## Karissa

Going for 5k


----------



## Karissa

Going for 5k


----------



## Karissa

Going for 5k


----------



## Karissa

Going for 5k


----------



## Karissa

Going for 5k


----------



## Karissa

Going for 5k


----------



## P-E

5K it is then


----------



## Karissa

Going for 5k


----------



## Karissa

Going for 5k


----------



## P-E

5K it is then


----------



## Karissa

Going for 5k


----------



## P-E

5K it is then


----------



## P-E

5K it is then


----------



## Karissa

Going for 5k


----------



## P-E

5K it is then


----------



## P-E

5K it is then


----------



## P-E

5K it is then


----------



## Karissa

Page 193!


----------



## P-E

5K it is then


----------



## P-E

8K


----------



## P-E

5K it is then


----------



## Karissa

Being annoying


----------



## P-E

5K it is then


----------



## P-E

5K it is then


----------



## P-E

5K it is then


----------



## Karissa

Being annoying


----------



## P-E

5K it is then


----------



## P-E

5K it is then


----------



## Karissa

Being annoying


----------



## P-E

5K it is then


----------



## P-E

5K it is then


----------



## Karissa

Being annoying


----------



## P-E

5K it is then


----------



## P-E

5K it is then


----------



## Karissa

Being annoying


----------



## P-E

5K it is then


----------



## akwooly

Get some


----------



## Karissa

Being annoying


----------



## P-E

5K it is then

ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## akwooly

Get some


----------



## Karissa

Being annoying


----------



## akwooly

Get some


----------



## akwooly

Get some


----------



## P-E

5K it is then


----------



## P-E

5K it is then


----------



## Karissa

Page 194!


----------



## P-E

5K it is then


----------



## P-E

5K it is then


----------



## P-E

5K it is then


----------



## akwooly

Gets some


----------



## Karissa

Being annoying


----------



## P-E

5K it is then


----------



## akwooly

Gets some


----------



## P-E

5K it is then


----------



## Karissa

Being annoying


----------



## P-E

5K it is then


----------



## akwooly

Gets some


----------



## P-E

5K it is then


----------



## Karissa

Being annoying


----------



## akwooly

Gets some


----------



## P-E

5K it is then


----------



## P-E

5K it is then


----------



## akwooly

Gets some


----------



## Karissa

Being annoying


----------



## P-E

5K it is then


----------



## akwooly

Gets some


----------



## akwooly

Gets some


----------



## P-E

5K it is then


----------



## P-E

5K it is then


----------



## Karissa

Page 195!


----------



## akwooly

Gets some


----------



## P-E

5K it is then


----------



## akwooly

Gets some


----------



## P-E

5K it is then


----------



## P-E

5K it is then


----------



## akwooly

Gets some


----------



## P-E

5K it is then


----------



## akwooly

Gets some


----------



## P-E

5K it is then


----------



## P-E

5K it is then


----------



## akwooly

Gets some


----------



## P-E

5K it is then


----------



## akwooly

Gets some


----------



## P-E

5K it is then


----------



## akwooly

Gets some


----------



## P-E

5K it is then


----------



## P-E

5K it is then


----------



## akwooly

Gets some


----------



## Karissa

Spam-a-thon


----------



## P-E

5K it is then


----------



## akwooly

Gets some


----------



## akwooly

Gets some


----------



## P-E

5K it is then


----------



## akwooly

Gets some


----------



## P-E

5K it is then


----------



## Karissa

Page 196!


----------



## akwooly

Gets some


----------



## P-E

5K it is then


----------



## Karissa

Spam-a-thon


----------



## akwooly

Gets some


----------



## akwooly

Gets some


----------



## akwooly

Gets some


----------



## P-E

who will get 5K?


----------



## akwooly

Gets some


----------



## P-E

5K it is then


----------



## Karissa

Spam-a-thon


----------



## P-E

5K it is then


----------



## akwooly

Gets some


----------



## P-E

5K it is then


----------



## akwooly

Gets some


----------



## P-E

5K it is then


----------



## P-E

5K it is then


----------



## akwooly

Gets some


----------



## P-E

5K it is then

:bananalama:

TOPPPP


----------



## akwooly

Gets some


----------



## Karissa

Spam-a-thon


----------



## akwooly

Gets some


----------



## akwooly

Gets some


----------



## akwooly

Gets some


----------



## akwooly

Gets some


----------



## Karissa

Page 197!


----------



## akwooly

Gets some


----------



## P-E

5K it is then


----------



## Karissa

Spam-a-thon


----------



## akwooly

Gets some


----------



## P-E

5K it is then


----------



## akwooly

Gets some


----------



## P-E

5K it is then


----------



## Karissa

Spam-a-thon


----------



## akwooly

Gets some


----------



## P-E

5K it is then


----------



## Karissa

Spam-a-thon


----------



## akwooly

Gets some


----------



## P-E

5K it is then


----------



## P-E

5K it is then


----------



## Karissa

Spam-a-thon


----------



## P-E

5K it is then


----------



## P-E

5K it is then


----------



## P-E

5K it is then

ToP :bananalama:


----------



## Karissa

So close


----------



## Karissa

So close


----------



## Karissa

So close


----------



## P-E

5K it is then


----------



## Karissa

So close


----------



## Karissa

So close


----------



## P-E

baseball song?


----------



## Karissa

Page 198!


----------



## P-E

whip it out at the ball game


----------



## Karissa

So close


----------



## Karissa

So close


----------



## akwooly

Get it


----------



## P-E

wave it round in the crowd


----------



## akwooly

Get it


----------



## Karissa

So close


----------



## akwooly

Get it


----------



## Haritha

Almost. ...there

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

Get it


----------



## Karissa

So close


----------



## akwooly

Get it


----------



## akwooly

Get it


----------



## Karissa

So close


----------



## akwooly

Get it


----------



## akwooly

Get it


----------



## akwooly

Get it


----------



## Karissa

So close


----------



## akwooly

Get it


----------



## akwooly

Get it


----------



## P-E

dip it in peanuts and cracker jack


----------



## akwooly

Get it


----------



## akwooly

Get it


----------



## Karissa

Page 199!


----------



## akwooly

Get it


----------



## Karissa

So close


----------



## akwooly

Get it


----------



## akwooly

Get it


----------



## P-E

i don't care if you give it a whack


----------



## Karissa

So close


----------



## akwooly

Get it


----------



## Karissa

So close


----------



## akwooly

Get it


----------



## akwooly

Get it


----------



## Karissa

So close


----------



## akwooly

Get it


----------



## Haritha

Wow its crashing

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

1000 posts!


----------



## P-E

cause it's b*at your m*at at the ball game


----------



## akwooly

Get it


----------



## akwooly

Get it


----------



## akwooly

Get it


----------



## akwooly

Get it


----------



## akwooly

Get it


----------



## akwooly

Get it


----------



## Karissa

Almost there


----------



## akwooly

Get it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## akwooly

Get it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## akwooly

Get it


----------



## Karissa

Page 200!


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## akwooly

Get it


----------



## akwooly

Get it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## akwooly

Get it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## Karissa

Almost there


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## Karissa

Almost there


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## akwooly

Get it


----------



## Karissa

Almost there


----------



## P-E

do it

5K!


----------



## P-E

do it


----------



## akwooly

Get it


----------



## Karissa

Did it!


----------



## P-E

Thanks for playing


----------



## akwooly

Ok now I have to go pay attention to my kids.


----------



## Karissa

And with that it's bed time spam


----------



## P-E

great spamming .  keeping going tomorrow


----------



## Karissa

Well duh, I want my results.


----------



## Haritha

So what happens when we reach 15k?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

Haritha said:


> So what happens when we reach 15k? Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


Unicorns appear


----------



## Haritha

Oh.. That's exciting...

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

watching IT Crowd on netlfix. Always enjoyable


----------



## akwooly

Actually Matt turns into a unicorn.


----------



## P-E

don't think i want to see that


----------



## Haritha

So common core questions practice - 9 chairs, 4 children sit down on a chair, how many remaining

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

There's no one right answer. ..

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

I mean 4 sit on "a chair " then 8 is answer

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

In reality the chairs have not gone any where

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

So answer is 9? Actually that is what my kid wrote. ..

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Is this a math test, grammar test, or philosophy test - I am not sure

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

I should not complain, but just a little confused. ..

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Oops that question had a typo

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## scatsob

Wow


----------



## scatsob

matt267 PE said:


> @scatsob you need to step it up


That requires too much energy...

And as previously stated, results will never be released. And I'm ok with that.


----------



## scatsob

How about some project porn. God I hate construction management.


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE

^ haha  TOP


----------



## matt267 PE

Haritha said:


> Yes I remember you too... did you take test at Pomona? I did take my survey and seismic again. Last time no prep. This time eet for seismic. Hope to pass.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


I was an East Coast test taker.



akwooly said:


> Actually Matt turns into a unicorn.


Shhh


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


>


This

Nice work


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

That was a quick 1000 posts. Nice!


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## SE_FL

Post


----------



## SE_FL

So 15k is possible...


----------



## P-E

It is inevitable.


----------



## SE_FL

Oatmeal spam


----------



## P-E

Be one with the spam


----------



## SE_FL

Kids want to watch Silly Songs with Larry. TV is not allowed in the morning in our house. But for Silly Songs, I see no reason why not.


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Don't read this


----------



## SE_FL

Stop reading


----------



## SE_FL

Skip to next page for content


----------



## SE_FL

Do it


----------



## SE_FL

Press the arrow


----------



## SE_FL

The arrow at the right


----------



## SE_FL

Bottom


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

not bottom


----------



## SE_FL

At least someone is paying attention


----------



## SE_FL

Because I'm obviously not


----------



## SE_FL

Coffee should be kicking in soon


----------



## SE_FL

Not bottom


----------



## SE_FL

Not top


----------



## SE_FL

So close.


----------



## matt267 PE

You guys going for 6k?


----------



## matt267 PE

You guys going for 6k?


----------



## matt267 PE

You guys going for 6k?


----------



## matt267 PE

You guys going for 6k?


----------



## matt267 PE

You guys going for 6k?


----------



## matt267 PE

You guys going for 6k?


----------



## matt267 PE

You guys going for 6k?


----------



## matt267 PE

You guys going for 6k?


----------



## matt267 PE

You guys going for 6k?


----------



## matt267 PE

You guys going for 6k?


----------



## matt267 PE

You guys going for 6k?


----------



## matt267 PE

You guys going for 6k?


----------



## matt267 PE

You guys going for 6k?


----------



## matt267 PE

You guys going for 6k?


----------



## matt267 PE

You guys going for 6k?


----------



## matt267 PE

You guys going for 6k?


----------



## matt267 PE

You guys going for 6k?


----------



## matt267 PE

You guys going for 6k?


----------



## matt267 PE

You guys going for 6k?


----------



## matt267 PE

You guys going for 6k?


----------



## matt267 PE

You guys going for 6k?


----------



## matt267 PE

You guys going for 6k?


----------



## matt267 PE

You guys going for 6k?


----------



## matt267 PE

You guys going for 6k?

TOP


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8169


----------



## SE_FL

I don't see why not


----------



## SE_FL

I don't see why not


----------



## matt267 PE

SE_FL said:


> I don't see why not


That's the spirit.


----------



## SE_FL

I don't see why not


----------



## SE_FL

I don't see why not


----------



## SE_FL

I don't see why not


----------



## SE_FL

I don't see why not


----------



## SE_FL

I don't see why not


----------



## SE_FL

I don't see why not


----------



## SE_FL

I don't see why not


----------



## SE_FL

I don't see why not


----------



## SE_FL

I don't see why not


----------



## SE_FL

I don't see why not


----------



## TWJ PE

Run it up.


----------



## TWJ PE

Up it run.


----------



## SE_FL

I don't see why not


----------



## SE_FL

I don't see why not


----------



## SE_FL

I don't see why not


----------



## SE_FL

I don't see why not


----------



## SE_FL

I don't see why not


----------



## SE_FL

I don't see why not


----------



## SE_FL

I don't see why not


----------



## matt267 PE

@W9TWJ needs a profile picture.


----------



## matt267 PE

@W9TWJ needs a profile picture.

TOP


----------



## SE_FL

I don't see why not


----------



## matt267 PE

@W9TWJ needs a profile picture.


----------



## matt267 PE

@W9TWJ needs a profile picture.


----------



## matt267 PE

@W9TWJ needs a profile picture.


----------



## matt267 PE

@W9TWJ needs a profile picture.


----------



## matt267 PE

@W9TWJ needs a profile picture.


----------



## matt267 PE

@W9TWJ needs a profile picture.


----------



## matt267 PE

@W9TWJ needs a profile picture.


----------



## matt267 PE

@W9TWJ needs a profile picture.


----------



## matt267 PE

@W9TWJ needs a profile picture.


----------



## matt267 PE

@W9TWJ needs a profile picture.


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## MetsFan

W9TWJ said:


> Top left... in blue.


Oh yeah, but there's no post count on the individual messages.


----------



## SE_FL

Three new signed proposals this morning, might have to do some work.


----------



## SE_FL

Spammie


----------



## SE_FL

MetsFan said:


> Oh yeah, but there's no post count on the individual messages.


Is it @Karissa still?


----------



## SE_FL

Did @W9TWJ get a profile picture yet?


----------



## SE_FL

Spam spam spam


----------



## matt267 PE

*P-E*

25 April


1091 posts




*Karissa*
26 April


999 posts




*matt267 PE*
25 April


530 posts




*thekzieg PE*
25 April


419 posts




*Ship Wreck PE*
25 April


395 posts




*scatsob*
28 April


195 posts




*akwooly*
25 April


186 posts




*glockjacket*
25 April


175 posts




*SE_FL*
28 April


170 posts




*NJmike PE*
25 April


165 posts


----------



## matt267 PE

@southernbelle needs to step it up and knock NJmike out of the top 10.

Topped it again.


----------



## Karissa

well now its 1000


----------



## Karissa

Am I the only one in the top 10 that actually took the exam in April?


----------



## matt267 PE

Karissa said:


> Am I the only one in the top 10 that actually took the exam in April?


I don't think so. I think there are a couple others. But, spammers tend to pass the exam. Your dedication to studying is evident in your spam.


----------



## Karissa

I knew there was a few people in here but assumed most in the top 10 already passed, maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Karissa

It would be awesome to have results before memorial day but that's probably just crazy talking.


----------



## Karissa

I'm just impatiently waiting


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8170


----------



## snickerd3

morning


----------



## matt267 PE

wood


----------



## scatsob

Are we supposed to want to pass?


----------



## matt267 PE

scatsob said:


> Are we supposed to want to pass?


No, not really.


----------



## snickerd3

pass what?  pass out, pass gas?


----------



## Haritha

6 weeks from exam date...

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

When was the April 2016 8-hr exam

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## scatsob

It was last year


----------



## Haritha

My phones going cuckoo

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Haritha said:


> 6 weeks from exam date...
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


Only 6 more weeks to go


----------



## Haritha

P-E said:


> 4 minutes ago, Haritha said: 6 weeks from exam date... Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Only 6 more weeks to go
Click to expand...

My phone would be completely dead by then

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Found Darth Vader on the kitchen counter

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

Didn't think I would be in the top ten.


----------



## scatsob

Top ten of what?  Top ten lowest scores on the April 2016 exam?


----------



## SE_FL

Karissa said:


> Am I the only one in the top 10 that actually took the exam in April?


I took the April exam, but I may not be in the top ten for long.


----------



## SE_FL

I'm only 30 away from jumping a few spots


----------



## TWJ PE

matt267 PE said:


> @W9TWJ needs a profile picture.


I'll have one by the end of the day.

Or tomorrow... I'm off tomorrow.


----------



## TWJ PE

Mobile spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Mobile spam spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Mobile spam spam spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Mobile spam spam spam spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## snickerd3

bam


----------



## SE_FL

maps maps maps maps


----------



## scatsob

shouldn't you guys be working?  Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

:Chris:


----------



## Haritha

The final question is

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

avoiding mindless work


----------



## Karissa

avoiding mindless work


----------



## Karissa

avoiding mindless work


----------



## Karissa

avoiding mindless work


----------



## Karissa

avoiding mindless work


----------



## Karissa

avoiding mindless work


----------



## Karissa

avoiding mindless work


----------



## Haritha

Trophy

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

avoiding mindless work


----------



## Karissa

avoiding mindless work


----------



## Karissa

avoiding mindless work


----------



## Haritha

Saved the day

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

^^Top


----------



## Haritha

Define spam

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## surge82

Good morning spam


----------



## Haritha

It's gone

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Haritha said:


> Define spam
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


It's all around you.


----------



## Haritha

That's my favorite word

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

My favorite word is PASS.


----------



## Haritha

Oh yes that is needed

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

matt267 PE said:


> My favorite words are DONE WITH THE DAMN TEST.


Fixt


----------



## matt267 PE

^ true


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Lunch time spam


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

Friday eve spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where should we go


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

No more Hooters this week


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Maybe a burger


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

Twin Peaks


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Where should we go


Chipotle. I've been way to healthy lately.


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

Stayed out too late last night spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> Chipotle. I've been way to healthy lately.


Order the e-coli special. You'll lose 5 - 10 lbs by the weekend.


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

Trying to stay awake spam


----------



## knight1fox3

What day is this spam?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

matt267 PE said:


> 2 minutes ago, Ken PE 3.0 said: Chipotle. I've been way to healthy lately.
> 
> 
> 
> Order the e-coli special. You'll lose 5 - 10 lbs by the weekend.
Click to expand...

Just in time for the norovirus cruise?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> Where should we go
> 
> 
> 
> Chipotle. I've been way to healthy lately.
Click to expand...

We don't have any of those animals


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where are noobs


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Where are noobs


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Top^^^


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I win


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Send me hookers


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

With side of bacon


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

Thursday noob spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Getting a sandwich at Firehouse subs


----------



## thekzieg

That was a lot of spam to wade through.


----------



## thekzieg

Good work.


----------



## thekzieg

Installing computer updates


----------



## thekzieg

Had to take a contractors phone call.


----------



## thekzieg

He had questions about drawings I sent.


----------



## snickerd3

rain rain


----------



## thekzieg

Had to look up the drawings on my iPhone.


----------



## thekzieg

Worked perfectly.


----------



## thekzieg

Crisis averted.


----------



## snickerd3

wish the wendy's was closer.  a chili cheese baked potato sounds really good right now


----------



## TWJ PE

This noob is working.


----------



## TWJ PE

Mobile spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Mobile run it up spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam and beans


----------



## snickerd3

no farting allowed


----------



## TWJ PE

Work, work, work


----------



## Haritha

6k today?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## snickerd3

no thanks, i don't like to run  :bananalama:


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

Tired noob.


----------



## Haritha

Ok i guess walking is fine

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## TWJ PE

Jog?


----------



## Dleg

You just need to run more.  Until you like it.


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

Don't want to drink like that again noob


----------



## Karissa

Lunch spam


----------



## Karissa

Lunch spam


----------



## Karissa

Lunch spam


----------



## Karissa

Lunch spam


----------



## Karissa

Lunch spam


----------



## Karissa

Lunch spam


----------



## Karissa

Lunch spam


----------



## Karissa

Lunch spam


----------



## Karissa

Lunch spam


----------



## Karissa

Lunch spam


----------



## Karissa

Lunch spam


----------



## Karissa

Lunch spam


----------



## Karissa

Lunch spam


----------



## Karissa

Lunch spam


----------



## Karissa

Lunch spam


----------



## Karissa

Lunch spam


----------



## Karissa

Lunch spam


----------



## Karissa

Lunch spam


----------



## Karissa

Lunch spam


----------



## Karissa

Page 211!


----------



## akwooly

i hate running.  but i like sprinting, nothing over 400m. i love sled drags or resisted sprints.


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

Canes chicken fingers and spam time!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Back to work spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Back to work spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Back to work spam


----------



## TWJ PE

6K today


----------



## TWJ PE

6K today


----------



## TWJ PE

6K


----------



## TWJ PE

Today


----------



## akwooly

back to work.


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

Denial that I have to get some work done spam


----------



## NJmike PE

in!


----------



## TWJ PE

Lunch spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Haritha said:


> 6k today?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


can't be done.


----------



## Karissa

matt267 PE said:


> can't be done.




View attachment 8172


----------



## Karissa

lunch is almost over spam


----------



## Karissa

lunch is almost over spam


----------



## Karissa

lunch is almost over spam


----------



## Karissa

lunch is almost over spam


----------



## Karissa

lunch is almost over spam


----------



## Karissa

lunch is almost over spam


----------



## Karissa

lunch is almost over spam


----------



## Karissa

lunch is almost over spam


----------



## Karissa

lunch is almost over spam


----------



## Karissa

lunch is almost over spam


----------



## Karissa

^ TOP


----------



## Karissa

lunch is almost over spam


----------



## Karissa

lunch is almost over spam


----------



## Karissa

lunch is almost over spam


----------



## Karissa

lunch is almost over spam


----------



## Karissa

lunch is almost over spam


----------



## Karissa

quantity over quality


----------



## Karissa

quantity over quality


----------



## Karissa

quantity over quality


----------



## Karissa

quantity over quality


----------



## Karissa

quantity over quality


----------



## Karissa

quantity over quality


----------



## Karissa

quantity over quality


----------



## Karissa

quantity over quality


----------



## Karissa

quantity over quality


----------



## Karissa

quantity over quality


----------



## Karissa

quantity over quality


----------



## Karissa

quantity over quality


----------



## Karissa

quantity over quality


----------



## Karissa

quantity over quality


----------



## Karissa

5 more min


----------



## Karissa

5 more min


----------



## Karissa

5 more min


----------



## Karissa

5 more min


----------



## Karissa

5 more min


----------



## Karissa

5 more min


----------



## Karissa

5 more min


----------



## Karissa

5 more min


----------



## Karissa

4 more min


----------



## Karissa

4 more min


----------



## Karissa

4 more min


----------



## Karissa

4 more min


----------



## Karissa

4 more min


----------



## Karissa

4 more min


----------



## Karissa

4 more min


----------



## Karissa

4 more min


----------



## Karissa

4 more min


----------



## Karissa

4 more min


----------



## Karissa

4 more min


----------



## Karissa

4 more min


----------



## Karissa

4 more min


----------



## Karissa

4 more min


----------



## Karissa

4 more min


----------



## Karissa

3 more min


----------



## Karissa

3 more min


----------



## Karissa

3 more min


----------



## Karissa

3 more min


----------



## Karissa

3 more min


----------



## Karissa

3 more min


----------



## Karissa

3 more min


----------



## Karissa

not keeping track of tops anymore


----------



## Karissa

3 more min


----------



## Karissa

3 more min


----------



## Karissa

3 more min


----------



## Karissa

3 more min


----------



## Karissa

3 more min


----------



## Karissa

2 more min


----------



## Karissa

2 more min


----------



## Karissa

2 more min


----------



## Karissa

2 more min


----------



## Karissa

2 more min


----------



## Karissa

2 more min


----------



## Karissa

2 more min


----------



## Karissa

2 more min


----------



## Karissa

2 more min


----------



## Karissa

2 more min


----------



## Karissa

2 more min


----------



## Karissa

2 more min


----------



## Karissa

2 more min


----------



## Karissa

2 more min


----------



## Karissa

2 more min


----------



## Karissa

2 more min


----------



## Karissa

2 more min


----------



## Karissa

2 more min


----------



## Karissa

last minute


----------



## Karissa

last minute


----------



## Karissa

last minute


----------



## Karissa

last minute


----------



## Karissa

last minute


----------



## Karissa

last minute


----------



## Karissa

last minute


----------



## Karissa

last minute


----------



## Karissa

last minute


----------



## Karissa

last minute


----------



## Karissa

last minute


----------



## Karissa

last minute


----------



## Karissa

last minute


----------



## Karissa

last minute


----------



## Karissa

last minute


----------



## Karissa

last minute


----------



## Karissa

Lunch over...


----------



## matt267 PE

Well done @Karissa , well done.


----------



## TWJ PE

No lunch for you.


----------



## TWJ PE

Do not pass go. Do not collect $200 dollars.


----------



## TWJ PE

I wonder what that is now with inflation?


----------



## TWJ PE

Mobile spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Mobile spam soam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam spam spam


----------



## TWJ PE

6K today


----------



## TWJ PE

Hell no H2O


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam spam spam


----------



## TWJ PE

High-ho silver... Away


----------



## TWJ PE

To be


----------



## TWJ PE

Or not to be


----------



## TWJ PE

Do fish ever get thirsty?


----------



## TWJ PE

Why aren't pickles called pickled cucumbers?


----------



## TWJ PE

1+1=10


----------



## TWJ PE

How now brown cow


----------



## TWJ PE

Mobile spam spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam soap


----------



## TWJ PE

Yes


----------



## TWJ PE

No


----------



## TWJ PE

Maybe


----------



## TWJ PE

In the middle


----------



## TWJ PE

Mobile spam eating up my battery


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Why not?


----------



## TWJ PE

Why now?


----------



## TWJ PE

Forever ever?


----------



## TWJ PE

Say hey


----------



## TWJ PE

Lunch spam


----------



## TWJ PE

I'm ready to eat


----------



## TWJ PE

300!!!!


----------



## TWJ PE

Party!!!


----------



## TWJ PE

Pad post


----------



## TWJ PE

Who knew?


----------



## TWJ PE

Who didn't?


----------



## TWJ PE

Results are out


----------



## TWJ PE

Tomorrow


----------



## TWJ PE

You will not make this putt....


----------



## TWJ PE

Say "Toy boats" as fast as you can and repeat.


----------



## TWJ PE

Of course my problem is I'm a Colonel.


----------



## TWJ PE

Newsflash


----------



## TWJ PE

Results are pending


----------



## TWJ PE

Hello?


----------



## TWJ PE

Is this thing on?


----------



## TWJ PE

Echo.


----------



## TWJ PE

Echooooooo


----------



## TWJ PE

No soup for you


----------



## TWJ PE

You have to ask nicely


----------



## TWJ PE

Don't call me Shirley.


----------



## TWJ PE

Did you order the Code Red?


----------



## TWJ PE

Looks like I picked the wrong week to stop sniffing glue.


----------



## TWJ PE

Echooooooooooo


----------



## TWJ PE

Many many moons ago


----------



## TWJ PE

Once upon a forest.


----------



## TWJ PE

Hello?


----------



## Karissa

holy amber alerts


----------



## TWJ PE

44% left


----------



## TWJ PE

Don't stop meow


----------



## TWJ PE

Did you just say meow?


----------



## TWJ PE

I'm sorry I didn't catch that... Was there a "9er" in there... Were you taking on a walkie talkie?


----------



## TWJ PE

House keeping... Me fluff pillow.


----------



## TWJ PE

I don't understand why he couldn't wait until Monday to kill himself


----------



## TWJ PE

I have an idea... Why don't we just pretend he didn't die... Just for a bit.


----------



## TWJ PE

Cannonball


----------



## TWJ PE

More results tomorrow


----------



## TWJ PE

Have many times have you checked your account to see if they've been posted?


----------



## TWJ PE

Come on...don't lie.


----------



## akwooly

gimme six schlitzes


----------



## TWJ PE

You log out and right back in... Don't you?


----------



## TWJ PE

5 times a day


----------



## TWJ PE

And as soon as you get home from work.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Results will be released June 15th


----------



## TWJ PE

And you cuss NCEES every time. Am I right or am I right?


----------



## TWJ PE

You even called your Board and hung up, right?


----------



## TWJ PE

You can't handle the truth


----------



## TWJ PE

Ok I'm done. For a little bit


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

George Carlin Spam:

_Have you ever noticed that anybody driving slower than you is an idiot, and anyone going faster than you is a maniac?_


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

George Carlin Spam:

_The main reason Santa is so jolly is because he knows where all the bad girls live_


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

George Carlin Spam:
_The reason I talk to myself is because I’m the only one whose answers I accept._


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

George Carlin Spam:


_If it’s true that our species is alone in the universe, then I’d have to say the universe aimed rather low and settled for very little_


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

George Carlin Spam:

A house is just a place to keep your stuff while you go out and get more stuff.


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

George Carlin Spam:

Honesty may be the best policy, but it’s important to remember that apparently, by elimination, dishonesty is the second-best policy.


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

George Carlin Spam:

The very existence of flamethrowers proves that sometime, somewhere, someone said to themselves, “You know, I want to set those people over there on fire, but I’m just not close enough to get the job done.”


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

einatlanta said:


> George Carlin Spam:
> 
> Honesty may be the best policy, but it’s important to remember that apparently, by elimination, dishonesty is the second-best policy.


Very true


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Waiting on fiancée for lunch spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

30+ minutes early spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Bored


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Time to watch IT crowd on phone


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

Rodney Dangerfield Spam:

_My wife and I were happy for twenty years. Then we met._


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

Rodney Dangerfield Spam:

_I could tell that my parents hated me. My bath toys were a toaster and a radio._


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

Rodney Dangerfield Spam:


_I told my psychiatrist that everyone hates me. He said I was being ridiculous - everyone hasn't met me yet._


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

Rodney Dangerfield Spam:

One night I came home. I figured, let my wife come on. I'll play it cool. Let her make the first move. She went to Florida.


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

Emo Philips Spam:

A computer once beat me at chess, but it was no match for me at kick boxing.


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

Emo Philips Spam:
_At my lemonade stand I used to give the first glass away free and charge five dollars for the second glass. The refill contained the antidote_


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

Emo Philips Spam:


_When I wake up in the morning, I just can't get started until I've had that first, piping hot pot of coffee. Oh, I've tried other enemas._


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

Emo Philips Spam:

_I was the kid next door's imaginary friend._


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

Richard Pryor Spam:

_Marriage is really tough because you have to deal with feelings... and lawyers._


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

Richard Pryor Spam:
I had to stop drinking, cause I got tired of waking in my car driving 90.


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

Richard Pryor Spam:

Freebase? What's free about it?!


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

Richard Pryor Spam:
I'm not addicted to cocaine. I just like the way it smells.


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

Robin Williams Spam:

_Why do they call it rush hour when nothing moves?_


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

Robin Williams Spam:

_See, the problem is that God gives men a brain and a penis, and only enough blood to run one at a time_


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

Robin Williams Spam:
Do you think God gets stoned? I think so . . . look at the platypus.


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

Robin Williams Spam:


In England, if you commit a crime, the police don't have a gun and you don't have a gun. If you commit a crime, the police will say "Stop, or I'll say stop again."


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

Robin Williams Spam:



Politics: “Poli” a Latin word meaning “many”; and "tics" meaning “bloodsucking creatures”.


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

Back to work spam!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost time to go to Walmart


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who will go for me


----------



## Karissa

Going for 5500


----------



## Karissa

Going for 5500


----------



## Karissa

Going for 5500


----------



## Karissa

Going for 5500


----------



## Karissa

Going for 5500


----------



## Karissa

Going for 5500


----------



## Karissa

Going for 5500


----------



## Karissa

Going for 5500


----------



## Karissa

Going for 5500


----------



## Karissa

Not going


----------



## Karissa

Not going


----------



## Karissa

Not going


----------



## Karissa

Not going


----------



## Karissa

Not going


----------



## Karissa

Not going


----------



## Karissa

Not going


----------



## Karissa

Not going


----------



## Karissa

Not going


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8173


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8174


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8175


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8176


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8177


----------



## Karissa

there... its like we all went


----------



## Karissa

TOP


----------



## snickerd3

my eyes!!!!!


----------



## Karissa

waiting on my computer spam


----------



## Karissa

waiting on my computer spamwaiting on my computer spam


----------



## Karissa

waiting on my computer spam


----------



## Karissa

waiting on my computer spam


----------



## Karissa

waiting on my computer spam


----------



## Karissa

waiting on my computer spam


----------



## Karissa

waiting on my computer spam


----------



## Karissa

waiting on my computer spam


----------



## Karissa

waiting on my computer spam


----------



## Karissa

waiting on my computer spam


----------



## Karissa

waiting on my computer spam


----------



## Karissa

waiting on my computer spam


----------



## Karissa

waiting on my computer spam


----------



## Karissa

waiting on my computer spam


----------



## Karissa

waiting on my computer spam


----------



## Karissa

waiting on my computer spam


----------



## Karissa

waiting on my computer spam


----------



## Karissa

waiting on my computer spam


----------



## Karissa

waiting on my computer spam


----------



## Karissa

waiting on my computer spam


----------



## Karissa

waiting on my computer spam


----------



## Karissa

waiting on my computer spam


----------



## Karissa

waiting on my computer spam


----------



## Karissa

waiting on my computer spam


----------



## Karissa

it should not take this long to do a drawing search


----------



## Karissa

it should not take this long to do a drawing search


----------



## Karissa

it should not take this long to do a drawing search


----------



## Karissa

it should not take this long to do a drawing search


----------



## Karissa

it should not take this long to do a drawing search


----------



## Karissa

it should not take this long to do a drawing search


----------



## Karissa

it should not take this long to do a drawing search


----------



## Karissa

it should not take this long to do a drawing search


----------



## Karissa

it should not take this long to do a drawing search


----------



## Karissa

it should not take this long to do a drawing search


----------



## Karissa

it should not take this long to do a drawing search


----------



## Karissa

it should not take this long to do a drawing search


----------



## Karissa

it should not take this long to do a drawing search


----------



## Karissa

it should not take this long to do a drawing search


----------



## Karissa

it should not take this long to do a drawing search


----------



## Karissa

it should not take this long to do a drawing search


----------



## Karissa

it should not take this long to do a drawing search


----------



## Karissa

it should not take this long to do a drawing search


----------



## Karissa

it should not take this long to do a drawing search


----------



## Karissa

yay drawing!


----------



## Karissa

finishing out the page


----------



## Karissa

finishing out the page


----------



## Karissa

finishing out the page


----------



## Karissa

finishing out the page


----------



## Karissa

TOP

Page 223!


----------



## Karissa

searching for another drawing


----------



## Karissa

searching for another drawing


----------



## Karissa

searching for another drawing


----------



## Karissa

searching for another drawing


----------



## Karissa

searching for another drawing


----------



## Karissa

searching for another drawing


----------



## Karissa

searching for another drawing


----------



## Karissa

searching for another drawing


----------



## Karissa

computer is so slow


----------



## Karissa

I would be more productive with a better computer


----------



## Karissa

or better software


----------



## Karissa

but no, that costs money


----------



## Karissa

instead I waste company time waiting


----------



## Karissa

searching for another drawing


----------



## Karissa

searching for another drawing


----------



## Karissa

searching for another drawing


----------



## Karissa

searching for another drawing


----------



## Karissa

searching for another drawing


----------



## Karissa

searching for another drawing


----------



## Karissa

searching for another drawing


----------



## Karissa

searching for another drawing


----------



## Karissa

searching for another drawing


----------



## Karissa

searching for another drawing


----------



## Karissa

searching for another drawing


----------



## Karissa

searching for another drawing


----------



## Karissa

searching for another drawing


----------



## Karissa

searching for another drawing


----------



## Karissa

searching for another drawing


----------



## Karissa

searching for another drawing


----------



## Karissa

searching for another drawing


----------



## Karissa

searching for another drawing


----------



## Karissa

should not take this long


----------



## Karissa

should not take this long


----------



## Karissa

should not take this long


----------



## Karissa

should not take this long


----------



## Karissa

should not take this long


----------



## Karissa

should not take this long


----------



## Karissa

should not take this long


----------



## Karissa

should not take this long


----------



## Karissa

should not take this long


----------



## Karissa

should not take this long


----------



## Karissa

should not take this long


----------



## Karissa

should not take this long


----------



## Karissa

should not take this long


----------



## Karissa

should not take this long


----------



## Karissa

Yay drawing!


----------



## Karissa

finishing out the page


----------



## Karissa

finishing out the page


----------



## Karissa

finishing out the page


----------



## Karissa

TOP

Page 225!


----------



## Karissa

searched for the wrong one


----------



## Karissa

searching again


----------



## Karissa

loading.


----------



## Karissa

loading..


----------



## Karissa

loading...


----------



## Karissa

loading....


----------



## Karissa

loading.....


----------



## Karissa

So tired


----------



## Karissa

^^ ignore


----------



## Karissa

I'm so tired


----------



## Karissa

Tired of waiting


----------



## Karissa

Tired of waiting for you...


----------



## Karissa

I'm so tired


----------



## Karissa

Tired of waiting


----------



## Karissa

Tired of waiting for you


----------



## Karissa

I was a lonely soul


----------



## Karissa

I had nobody till I met you


----------



## Karissa

But you keep-a me waiting


----------



## Karissa

All of the time


----------



## Karissa

What can I do?


----------



## Karissa

Yay drawing!


----------



## thekzieg

Can't go to canada


----------



## thekzieg

husbands passport expired


----------



## thekzieg

the US won't let us back in, apparently


----------



## thekzieg

this sucks


----------



## thekzieg

feeling shitty


----------



## thekzieg

shitty spam


----------



## thekzieg

shitty spam


----------



## thekzieg

shitty spam


----------



## thekzieg

shitty spam


----------



## thekzieg

shitty spam


----------



## thekzieg

shitty spam


----------



## thekzieg

shitty spam


----------



## thekzieg

shitty spam


----------



## thekzieg

shitty spam


----------



## thekzieg

shitty spam


----------



## thekzieg

shitty spam


----------



## thekzieg

shitty spam


----------



## thekzieg

shitty spam


----------



## thekzieg

shitty spam


----------



## thekzieg

shitty spam


----------



## thekzieg

shitty spam


----------



## thekzieg

shitty spam


----------



## thekzieg

shitty spam


----------



## thekzieg

shitty spam


----------



## thekzieg

shitty spam


----------



## thekzieg

shitty spam


----------



## thekzieg

shitty spam


----------



## thekzieg

shitty spam


----------



## thekzieg

shitty spam


----------



## thekzieg

shitty spam


----------



## thekzieg

shitty spam


----------



## thekzieg

shitty spam


----------



## thekzieg

shitty spam


----------



## thekzieg

shitty spam


----------



## thekzieg

shitty spam


----------



## thekzieg

shitty spam


----------



## thekzieg

shitty spam


----------



## thekzieg

shitty spam


----------



## thekzieg

shitty spam


----------



## thekzieg

shitty spam


----------



## thekzieg

shitty spam


----------



## thekzieg

shitty spam


----------



## thekzieg

shitty spam


----------



## thekzieg

shitty spam


----------



## thekzieg

shitty spam


----------



## thekzieg

shitty spam


----------



## thekzieg

shitty spam


----------



## thekzieg

shitty spam


----------



## thekzieg

shitty spam


----------



## thekzieg

shitty spam


----------



## thekzieg

shitty spam


----------



## thekzieg

shitty spam


----------



## thekzieg

Bottom


----------



## thekzieg

Top


----------



## Karissa

thekzieg PE said:


> husbands passport expired


were you going this weekend? If not for a few weeks does your state do the enhanced drivers license? that should come in quicker.


----------



## thekzieg

Karissa said:


> were you going this weekend? If not for a few weeks does your state do the enhanced drivers license? that should come in quicker.


Yeah, we were supposed to go this weekend.


----------



## thekzieg

Karissa said:


> were you going this weekend? If not for a few weeks does your state do the enhanced drivers license? that should come in quicker.


Our state doesn't do same-day EDL's.


----------



## Karissa

thekzieg PE said:


> Yeah, we were supposed to go this weekend.


oh, that is shitty


----------



## thekzieg

Karissa said:


> oh, that is shitty


very.


----------



## Karissa

ours takes a week or two to mail too. so that isn't an option.


----------



## thekzieg

ugh


----------



## thekzieg

maybe I can get a kitten for consolation.


----------



## Karissa

or two!


----------



## Karissa

they need a play mate


----------



## thekzieg

Good thinking


----------



## Haritha

Is may 27 the date of release

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

For results

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

There's only one person on here who knows.


----------



## Karissa

Time to go home spam


----------



## Karissa

Time to go home spam


----------



## Karissa

Time to go home spam


----------



## Dleg

And that's me.


----------



## Karissa

Time to go home spam


----------



## Karissa

Time to go home spam


----------



## Karissa

Time to go home spam


----------



## Karissa

Time to go home spam


----------



## Karissa

Time to go home spam


----------



## Karissa

Time to go home spam


----------



## Karissa

page 229!


----------



## P-E

Dleg said:


> And that's me.


One more


----------



## Dleg

And that other guy.


----------



## scatsob

Nice


----------



## surge82

I think the results will be released between the 24th and 27th of May. I am thinking the 27th though. The October (10/30/15) results were released on 12/11 which was at the end of 6 weeks.


----------



## matt267 PE

I love pick my daughter up from school while she's in tears.


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn girls and their drama.


----------



## matt267 PE

Like 6 other girls came running over to give her a hug.


----------



## matt267 PE

I don't get it.


----------



## Dleg

You're supposed to grab your shotgun and burst out of the car shouting, who's the little SOB who made my daughter cry???!!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

Then I'll be famous.


----------



## SE_FL

Dleg said:


> You're supposed to grab your shotgun and burst out of the car shouting, who's the little SOB who made my daughter cry???!!!!


Sounds like a good idea, I don't see any negative scenarios


----------



## SE_FL

I'm not looking forward to my kids getting older. Preschool is pretty tough on kids these days.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

surge82 said:


> I think the results will be released between the 24th and 27th of May. I am thinking the 27th though. The October (10/30/15) results were released on 12/11 which was at the end of 6 weeks.


I agree results will most likely be released in October


----------



## SE_FL

12/11 looks appropriate


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

thekzieg PE said:


> Can't go to canada


Trying to run from trump?


----------



## SE_FL

Going home spam


----------



## SE_FL

Not yet home spam


----------



## SE_FL

This felt like a Friday


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Taco night spam


----------



## SE_FL

Taco night spam


----------



## SE_FL

Taco night spam


----------



## SE_FL

Taco night spam


----------



## SE_FL

Taco night spam


----------



## SE_FL

Taco night spam


----------



## SE_FL

Top with the tacos


----------



## SE_FL

Spam tacos


----------



## SE_FL

Spam tacos


----------



## SE_FL

Spam tacos


----------



## SE_FL

Spam tacos


----------



## SE_FL

Spam tacos


----------



## SE_FL

Spam tacos


----------



## SE_FL

Spam tacos


----------



## SE_FL

Spam tacos


----------



## thekzieg

glockjacket said:


> Trying to run from trump?


Duh


----------



## SE_FL

Spam tacos


----------



## SE_FL

Spam tacos with hot sauce


----------



## SE_FL

Spam tacos for the next few posts


----------



## SE_FL

Spam tacos


----------



## SE_FL

Spam tacos


----------



## SE_FL

Spam tacos


----------



## SE_FL

Spam tacos


----------



## SE_FL

Spam tacos


----------



## SE_FL

Spam tacos


----------



## SE_FL

Spam tacos


----------



## SE_FL

Spam tacos


----------



## SE_FL

Spam tacos


----------



## SE_FL

Spam tacos


----------



## SE_FL

Spam tacos


----------



## SE_FL

Spam tacos . TOP


----------



## akwooly

Get it to 6k


----------



## SE_FL

Bedtime stories by the Moose with the moostache.


----------



## SE_FL

Moostache is the best


----------



## SE_FL

Moostache is the best


----------



## SE_FL

Moostache is the best


----------



## SE_FL

Moostache is the best


----------



## SE_FL

Moostache is the best


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Dleg said:


> You're supposed to grab your shotgun and burst out of the car shouting, who's the little SOB who made my daughter cry???!!!!


Tree huggers don't have guns. [emoji379][emoji379][emoji379]


----------



## SE_FL

Moostache is the best


----------



## SE_FL

Moostache spam


----------



## thekzieg

Bus driver is enforcing manner. "You need a transfer?" "Yes" "_Yes please" _"Yes please..."


----------



## SE_FL

Moostache spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

You from south fl?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

You from south fl?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

You from south fl?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

You from south fl?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

You from south fl?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

You from south fl?


----------



## SE_FL

South east, subtropical, home of the Indian River Citrus


----------



## TWJ PE

6K to-day


----------



## TWJ PE

Hammy and spammy


----------



## TWJ PE

6K to-day


----------



## TWJ PE

Holy jumpin


----------



## TWJ PE

Results are posted


----------



## TWJ PE

More mobile spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Still at work.

spam spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Mobile spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Ready to go home


----------



## TWJ PE

...and eat spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Blah blah blah


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Spammy


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam results are posted spam


----------



## TWJ PE

6K to-day


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam at work


----------



## TWJ PE

More spam at work


----------



## Karissa

Drinking and spammin'


----------



## TWJ PE

Here we go 6K, here we go!


----------



## Karissa

Drinking and spammin'


----------



## Karissa

Drinking and spammin'


----------



## Karissa

Drinking and spammin'


----------



## Karissa

Drinking and spammin'


----------



## Karissa

Drinking and spammin'


----------



## Karissa

Drinking and spammin'


----------



## TWJ PE

Don't worry, I'm a limo driver.


----------



## Karissa

Drinking and spammin'


----------



## Karissa

Drinking and spammin'


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam spam


----------



## Karissa

Drinking and spammin'


----------



## Karissa

Drinking and spammin'


----------



## Karissa

Drinking and spammin'


----------



## Karissa

Drinking and spammin'


----------



## Karissa

Drinking and spammin'


----------



## Karissa

Drinking and spammin'


----------



## Karissa

Drinking and spammin'


----------



## Karissa

Top :bananalama:


----------



## TWJ PE

What if Joan Jett didn't love rock n' roll?


----------



## TWJ PE

What if Toto didn't bless the rains down in Africa?


----------



## TWJ PE

Hello?


----------



## TWJ PE

Is this thing on?


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spamage Spammie spammagle


----------



## SE_FL

Spam all at once


----------



## TWJ PE

What if Otis Day and the Knights didn't shout?


----------



## SE_FL

Spam take turns


----------



## SE_FL

It doesn't spammatter


----------



## SE_FL

It's all the spame


----------



## SE_FL

Luke likes lakes


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam and ham


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam and sam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam and clams


----------



## SE_FL

Luke licks lakes


----------



## SE_FL

Clams and spam


----------



## SE_FL

Cleavage spammage


----------



## SE_FL

Spammage cleavage


----------



## SE_FL

Spammammanopolos


----------



## SE_FL

Spam puddle


----------



## SE_FL

Spam poodle


----------



## TWJ PE

What if Elton John didn't feel the love tonight?


----------



## SE_FL

Spam noodle


----------



## SE_FL

Spam slam

topper spammer whammer hammer


----------



## SE_FL

Respect the spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam happens


----------



## TWJ PE

What if motor cycles had three wheels?


----------



## SE_FL

What's spam happening now


----------



## TWJ PE

6K to-day

7.5K by end of tomorrow.


----------



## TWJ PE

Run it up


----------



## SE_FL

Spam is where it's at


----------



## TWJ PE

Here's 30 minutes of non-stop spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam is where it's been


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam is where it's going


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spamtown USA


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

W9TWJ said:


> 6K to-day
> 
> 7.5K by end of tomorrow.


Nope. Not gonna happen. Sorry.


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Hey, I can't type USA


----------



## matt267 PE

But you should try.


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

But you should try.


----------



## matt267 PE

But you should try.


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

But you should try.


----------



## matt267 PE

But you should try.


----------



## matt267 PE

But you should try.


----------



## SE_FL

Everythyme I type USA  it shows up as a flag.


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

keep tyin'


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

USA USA USA


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

What the USA  is going on here?


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

And now a word from our sponsors:

EAT MORE SPAM


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I have a free cat


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I have a free cat


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who needs a new cat


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I have a free cat


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I have a free cat


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I have a free cat


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I have a free cat


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

:huh: new cat or used cat?


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Broken in cat is harder to get rid of


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Used cat


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam overrides everything


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Missing package


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

I've been trying to get of my cat for two years


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Cat always wants food


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Cat always wants food


----------



## SE_FL

I've had no luck.


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

cat spam... Where are the cat ladies when you needs them?


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

do you like your cats shaved?


----------



## SE_FL

Cat spam


----------



## matt267 PE

6k


----------



## matt267 PE

6k


----------



## SE_FL

Laser surgery is better, no need to plan ahead


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

6k


----------



## matt267 PE

6k +1

TOP


----------



## SE_FL

You know, for summer


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Well done


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

We got suckered into watching cat for a few days a couple years ago??[emoji250][emoji250][emoji250]


----------



## SE_FL

Outdoor cats overheat in the summer unless you shave them


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

It gets pretty hot down here in the armpit of USA


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Get to 9k by Monday morning and I'll be impressed.


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I will trade my cat for your kitty


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

SE_FL said:


> Outdoor cats overheat in the summer unless you shave them


yeah, then they get all smelly.


----------



## SE_FL

Try that on someone else, see if they can cat sit


----------



## matt267 PE

Get to 9k by Monday morning and I'll be impressed.


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Get to 9k by Monday morning and I'll be impressed.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Cat for kitty


----------



## matt267 PE

Get to 9k by Monday morning and I'll be impressed.


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Cat for kitty


----------



## matt267 PE

Get to 9k by Monday morning and I'll be impressed.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Cat for kitty


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Cat for kitty


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

If it worked on you, it can work on someone else


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Cat for kitty


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Cat for kitty


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Will you watch my cat for a couple of days??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Will you watch my cat for a couple of days??


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Is the @W9TWJ spam train still rolling?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Will you watch my cat for a couple of days??


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Will you watch my cat for a couple of days??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Will you watch my cat for a couple of days??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Will you watch my cat for a couple of days??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Topper^^^


----------



## SE_FL

matt267 PE said:


> Get to 9k by Monday morning and I'll be impressed.


This guy is hard to please


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Will you watch my cat for a couple of days??


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I will trade you one used cat for your kitty


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I will trade you one used cat for your kitty


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I will trade you one used cat for your kitty


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I will trade you one used cat for your kitty


----------



## SE_FL

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Will you watch my cat for a couple of days??


Just for a couple days right?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I will trade you one used cat for your kitty and I will throw in $25.00


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I will trade you one used cat for your kitty and I will throw in $25.00


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I will trade you one used cat for your kitty and I will throw in $25.00


----------



## SE_FL

Cause I don't have enough cat food for more than that


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I will trade you one used cat for your kitty and I will throw in $25.00


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I will trade you one used cat for your kitty and I will throw in $25.00


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I will trade you one used cat for your kitty and I will throw in $25.00


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I will trade you one used cat for your kitty and I will throw in $25.00


----------



## SE_FL

Wait, boss said no. She's smarter than me


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

$30.00???


----------



## matt267 PE

SE_FL said:


> 1 minute ago, matt267 PE said: Get to 9k by Monday morning and I'll be impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is hard to please
Click to expand...

I have high standards.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

SE_FL said:


> 1 minute ago, Ship Wreck PE said: Will you watch my cat for a couple of days??
> 
> 
> 
> Just for a couple days right?
Click to expand...

What is your address??

I will send cat overnight Red. COD


----------



## SE_FL

Ship Wreck PE said:


> What is your address??
> 
> I will send cat overnight Red. COD


Will you ship to a PO Box, I check it every week


----------



## SE_FL

I think @W9TWJ overheated, he should shave

TOP TOP TOP


----------



## TWJ PE

Yeah I had to go check on a fucking PQM meter. Trying to go home!!


----------



## Haritha

matt267 PE said:


> Like 6 other girls came running over to give her a hug.


That's so sweet!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

All quiet after the Spam storm


----------



## SE_FL

Maybe I can get it up to a round digit


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Bottom spam


----------



## SE_FL

Pinnacle Spam!


----------



## SE_FL

Skip to the next page, this is all spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam in the bottom of the sea


----------



## SE_FL

Top?

There's a hole


----------



## SE_FL

There's a hole in the bottom of the sea


----------



## SE_FL

There's a log


----------



## SE_FL

In the hole


----------



## SE_FL

In the bottom of the sea


----------



## SE_FL

There's a bump


----------



## SE_FL

On the log


----------



## SE_FL

In the hole


----------



## SE_FL

In the bottom of the sea


----------



## SE_FL

There's a frog


----------



## SE_FL

On the bump


----------



## SE_FL

On the log


----------



## SE_FL

In the hole


----------



## SE_FL

On the bottom of the sea


----------



## SE_FL

There's an eye


----------



## SE_FL

On the frog


----------



## SE_FL

On the bump


----------



## SE_FL

On the log


----------



## SE_FL

In the hole


----------



## SE_FL

In the bottom of the sea


----------



## SE_FL

There's a fly


----------



## SE_FL

In the eye


----------



## SE_FL

Of the frog


----------



## SE_FL

On the bump


----------



## SE_FL

On the log


----------



## SE_FL

In the hole


----------



## SE_FL

In the bottom of the sea


----------



## SE_FL

There's a wing


----------



## SE_FL

on the fly


----------



## SE_FL

on the eye


----------



## SE_FL

of the frog


----------



## SE_FL

on the bump


----------



## SE_FL

on the log


----------



## SE_FL

in the hole


----------



## SE_FL

in the bottom of the sea


----------



## SE_FL

There's a flea


----------



## SE_FL

on the wing


----------



## SE_FL

of the fly


----------



## SE_FL

on the eye


----------



## SE_FL

of the frog


----------



## SE_FL

on the bump


----------



## SE_FL

of the log


----------



## SE_FL

in the hole


----------



## SE_FL

in the bottom


----------



## SE_FL

of the sea


----------



## SE_FL

Theeeerrrrrreee's a leg


----------



## SE_FL

on the flea


----------



## SE_FL

on the wing


----------



## SE_FL

of the fly


----------



## SE_FL

in the eye


----------



## SE_FL

of the frog


----------



## SE_FL

on the bump


----------



## SE_FL

of the log


----------



## SE_FL

in the hole


----------



## SE_FL

on the bottom of the sea


----------



## SE_FL

Thhhheeerrrrreee's a foot


----------



## SE_FL

on the leg


----------



## SE_FL

of the flea


----------



## SE_FL

on the wing


----------



## SE_FL

of the fly


----------



## SE_FL

on the eye


----------



## SE_FL

of the frog


----------



## SE_FL

on a bump


----------



## SE_FL

on a log


----------



## SE_FL

in a hole


----------



## SE_FL

in the bottom of the sea


----------



## P-E

On the deck with a beer


----------



## P-E

Pale ale


----------



## P-E

Very tasty


----------



## P-E

Galaxy hopped


----------



## SE_FL

Batter up!


----------



## P-E

Phone almost dead


----------



## SE_FL

Who gets to take it to 6200?


----------



## P-E

Not aye tonite


----------



## SE_FL

Enjoy the beer, because we're already there.

6200


----------



## SE_FL

I haven't seem @JalapenoScott in a while. Where did he go?

I'm on top of the world!


----------



## Haritha

Will we go 7k today?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

told you it wouldn't be me


----------



## Haritha

So it 4 weeks after exam tomorrow

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

So results must come soon

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Very soon

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Road Guy

This was a short week!


----------



## Haritha

Well Tuesday felt like Thursday for me

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Road Guy said:


> This was a short week!


odd week for me.  was in Puerto Rico Sunday and Monday


----------



## Haritha

Vacation? How fun

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

nope chasing a new project


----------



## Haritha

Cool that does sound fun

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

first trip there was fun.  dinners, drinks, casino, beach


----------



## P-E

last trip was all business


----------



## Haritha

Balanced now

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

got to have fun once in a while


----------



## Haritha

Well I once went to Vegas

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

To present a paper

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Flew in morning

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Flew out late afternoon

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Saw the fancy hotels

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

And conference was in casino

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

most my trips are like that or one night away


----------



## Haritha

But I didn't play at casino

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

lots of trips to newark


----------



## Haritha

So before I boarded return flight

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

In the airport

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

At boarding they had slot machine

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Finally tried my luck

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Coz I was just curious

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Well I drive if its 2 hrs

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

casino was in the hotel


----------



## Haritha

Traffic so bad

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

they had $5 blackjack


----------



## Haritha

First time ever at a casino

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Lost money

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

And car gets stolen

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

bad luck


----------



## Haritha

Yep no casino ever after

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

my first time at a Casino was in Vegas.  It was over quick


----------



## P-E

lost six straight hands of blackjack


----------



## Haritha

Its a strange thing - casino

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

brutal


----------



## Haritha

We did find the car later

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

craps is a fun game


----------



## Haritha

Right after we had to buy another

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

even to watch


----------



## Haritha

Protractor

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Seventy five degrees

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Bad handwriting

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Surprise

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

What's a good read for civil engineers

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Titanic again

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg




----------



## P-E

spam I am


----------



## Haritha

Mission possible

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

My phone is 3%

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Home work

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

I hear beeping

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Diligence

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Yes and know

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Why did titanic sink

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

There are "666 posts" in the "after you pass the exam" forum, that CANNOT be a good sign for anyone waiting for results


----------



## P-E

evil


----------



## Haritha

I saw that. Why doesn't some one post there

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

not me


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

nor me


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Home spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

W9TWJ said:


> Home spam



Amateur Extra  Eh?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

reminds me i need to update the address on my license


----------



## scatsob

6 more days


----------



## scatsob

Arizona has no continuing education requirement...I think I'll register there.


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Bottom


----------



## thekzieg

Top


----------



## thekzieg

:thankyou:


----------



## thekzieg

:winko:


----------



## Haritha

California also no ceu right

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Its just a number

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Breakfast spam


----------



## scatsob

that's early breakfast


----------



## SE_FL

Coffee spam


----------



## SE_FL

Waffle spam


----------



## SE_FL

Damn, ran out of bacon spam


----------



## SE_FL

Need to go shopping again spam


----------



## SE_FL

Bacon bacon bacon


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## SE_FL

I'm a big fan a Vegas


----------



## SE_FL

But all things in moderation


----------



## SE_FL

So I don't mind going there once every five years


----------



## SE_FL

I figure I'm smarter than the average gambler


----------



## SE_FL

And I get free drinks while playing


----------



## SE_FL

Pretty much just blackjack, craps, and live poker


----------



## SE_FL

Anyone for 6300?


----------



## SE_FL

4 to go


----------



## SE_FL

3 to go


----------



## SE_FL

2 more


----------



## SE_FL

One more


----------



## SE_FL

6300!


----------



## P-E

6301!

ToP :bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

7.5k should be easy for today.

@NJmike PE needs a few more posts in this shit.


----------



## Rebelry09

Nothing like starting the morning off with a nice warm breakfast spamwich. Happy Friday!


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> 7.5k should be easy for today.
> 
> @NJmike PE needs a few more posts in this shit.


management delegates shit


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I got to go to a honors graduation for the little ones. 5th grade @ 9:30 am.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Nothing like ditching work on Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I think I won't return to work


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I need to pick up man lift and work on roof


----------



## TWJ PE

glockjacket said:


> Amateur Extra  Eh?


Yep!


----------



## SE_FL

It is Friday


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

NJmike PE said:


> 57 minutes ago, matt267 PE said: 7.5k should be easy for today. @NJmike PE needs a few more posts in this shit.
> 
> 
> 
> management delegates shit
Click to expand...

Are you the scapegoat that writes the Algorithms around here??


----------



## SE_FL

Inspection at high school football stadium today


----------



## SE_FL

They called yesterday and said they want the threshold inspection today so they can have people in the new stands for some game tonight.


----------



## Rebelry09

working from home on a Friday = do I even really have to do anything today?


----------



## SE_FL

Guys are still installing the seats and I'm waiting on a revised connection detail.


----------



## SE_FL

Doesn't seem likely


----------



## SE_FL

At least I'm not staring at a computer screen all day


----------



## Karissa

I stare at a computer screen at least for half the day.


----------



## NJmike PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Are you the scapegoat that writes the Algorithms around here??


Negative.







right @knight1fox3?


----------



## akwooly

[email protected](k yeah Friday!


----------



## SE_FL

Why does memorial day have to fall on the most likely day results will be out?


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## envirotex

^^^^ &lt;3


----------



## Def

I want a modified fitbit now...


----------



## matt267 PE

Def said:


> I want a modified fitbit now...


Take a ride to MD.


----------



## DETLTU

Happy Friday folks!


----------



## surge82

Happy Friday SPAM


----------



## TWJ PE

matt267 PE said:


> @W9TWJ needs a profile picture.


Done.


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam and spam


----------



## matt267 PE

@W9TWJ about damn time.


----------



## matt267 PE

The next spammer that needs an profile pic is @Haritha


----------



## Def

Thank goodness it's Friday. The weekend needs to start right NAOW!


----------



## matt267 PE

@JalapenoScott where you been? We need your spam.


----------



## TWJ PE

matt267 PE said:


> @W9TWJ about damn time.


Yeah I was going to last night... but things didn't really go as planned


----------



## Haritha

matt267 PE said:


> The next spammer that needs an profile pic is @Haritha


Will get one soon

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Fry day

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Projection at 15 k

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

By mid next week

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Will the results be out then?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## TWJ PE

That would be impressive.


----------



## Haritha

Just noticed page 634 has post 6340

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Numbers have funny trends

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## snickerd3

why can't people follow the directions.


----------



## matt267 PE

snickerd3 said:


> why can't people follow the directions.


Sometimes directions are boring.


----------



## thekzieg

Directions like "north" and "east" are just hard for some people.


----------



## snickerd3

these are more of if this happens do this.


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Target 7500 by the end of the day


----------



## TWJ PE

Run it up


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam Spam


----------



## Haritha

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Ken PE 3.1

BREAKING NEWS!!!

April exams to be released before October exam.

Now back to your regularly scheduled spamming.


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> BREAKING NEWS!!!
> 
> April exams to be released before October exam.
> 
> Now back to your regularly scheduled spamming.


Two weeks.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

W9TWJ said:


> 5 minutes ago, Ken PE 3.0 said: BREAKING NEWS!!! April exams to be released before October exam.
> 
> Now back to your regularly scheduled spamming.
> 
> 
> 
> Two weeks.
Click to expand...

Doubtful, but I like your optimism


----------



## matt267 PE

W9TWJ said:


> Two weeks.


That's how long we have to get this to 15k.


----------



## Haritha

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## TWJ PE

Warming up the oven for lunch time spam.


----------



## SE_FL

Lunch time


----------



## SE_FL

Leftover Friday spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Haritha said:


> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


Stuff like that never happened at my old school.


----------



## Haritha

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

You know you're in Florida when the break room drawer has a grapefruit spoon


----------



## tangowhiskey

Today, out of no where, I started singing "Over the rainbow."  Five words in any my co-workers joined me.  This is after breaking my thumb at the gym this morning.  Top that for a Friday.


----------



## scatsob

Results will be released before the holiday weekend. Knowing NCEES they want to make sure those that done pass have a terrible three days at home.


----------



## scatsob

Pizza and beer time


----------



## Haritha

Well last time was well before Christmas

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

I like pizza and beer, the pizza/beer place near the office doesn't serve lunch anymore. #businessfail


----------



## matt267 PE

It's sad that I'm exited to have received an updated copy of TR-16. It's they highlight of my week.


----------



## Karissa

waiting on an excel marco to run spam


----------



## Karissa

waiting on an excel marco to run spam


----------



## Karissa

waiting on an excel marco to run spam


----------



## Karissa

waiting on an excel marco to run spam


----------



## Karissa

waiting on an excel marco to run spam


----------



## Karissa

waiting on an excel marco to run spam


----------



## Karissa

waiting on an excel marco to run spam


----------



## Karissa

waiting on an excel marco to run spam


----------



## Karissa

yay it is done


----------



## TWJ PE

Let's see it...


----------



## Karissa

nope, it proprietary


----------



## TWJ PE

I don't want a copy... I want to see you run it up to 7500 with it.


----------



## matt267 PE

spam bots are not allowed.


----------



## SE_FL

Not a bot


----------



## SE_FL

Not a bot


----------



## SE_FL

Not a bot


----------



## SE_FL

Handcrafted spam


----------



## SE_FL

Homemade spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Home fries and spam


----------



## SE_FL

Homeboy spam


----------



## Karissa

well it wasn't in the rules to begin with and all rules were suspended so...


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam it!


----------



## Karissa

Spam

-spambot


----------



## Karissa

Spam

-spambot


----------



## Karissa

Spam

-spambot


----------



## Karissa

Spam

-spambot


----------



## Karissa

Spam

-spambot


----------



## Karissa

Spam

-spambot


----------



## Karissa

Spam

-spambot


----------



## Karissa

Spam

-spambot


----------



## Karissa

Spam

-spambot


----------



## Karissa

Spam

-spambot


----------



## Karissa

Spam

-spambot


----------



## Karissa

Spam

-spambot


----------



## Karissa

Spam

-spambot


----------



## Karissa

Spam

-spambot


----------



## Karissa

Spam

-spambot


----------



## Karissa

Spam

-spambot


----------



## Karissa

Spam

-spambot


----------



## Karissa

Spam

-spambot


----------



## Karissa

Spam

-spambot


----------



## Karissa

Spam

-spambot


----------



## Karissa

Spam

-spambot


----------



## Karissa

Spam

-spambot


----------



## Karissa

Spam

-spambot


----------



## Karissa

Spam

-spambot


----------



## Karissa

Spam

-spambot


----------



## surge82

SPAMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Karissa

Spam

-spambot


----------



## Karissa

Spam

-spambot


----------



## Karissa

Spam

-spambot


----------



## Karissa

Spam

-spambot


----------



## Karissa

Spam

-spambot


----------



## Karissa

Spam

-spambot


----------



## Karissa

Spam

-spambot


----------



## Karissa

Spam!

Sent from Spam-bot


----------



## Karissa

Spam!

Sent from Spam-bot


----------



## Karissa

Spam!

Sent from Spam-bot


----------



## Karissa

Spam!

Sent from Spam-bot


----------



## Karissa

Spam!

Sent from Spam-bot


----------



## Karissa

Spam!

Sent from Spam-bot


----------



## Karissa

Spam!

Sent from Spam-bot


----------



## Karissa

Spam!

Sent from Spam-bot


----------



## Karissa

Spam!

Sent from Spam-bot


----------



## Karissa

Spam!

Sent from Spam-bot


----------



## Karissa

Spam!

Sent from Spam-bot


----------



## Karissa

Spam!

Sent from Spam-bot


----------



## Karissa

Spam!

Sent from Spam-bot


----------



## Karissa

Spam!

Sent from Spam-bot


----------



## Karissa

Spam!

Sent from Spam-bot


----------



## Karissa

Spam!

Sent from Spam-bot


----------



## Karissa

Spam!

Sent from Spam-bot


----------



## Karissa

Spam!

Sent from Spam-bot


----------



## Karissa

Spam!

Sent from Spam-bot


----------



## Karissa

Spam!

Sent from Spam-bot


----------



## Karissa

Spam!

Sent from Spam-bot


----------



## Karissa

Spam!

Sent from Spam-bot


----------



## Karissa

Spam!

Sent from Spam-bot


----------



## Karissa

Spam!

Sent from Spam-bot


----------



## SE_FL

Spam 

not a another spam-bot

TOP of the page, suckers!


----------



## Karissa

Spam!

Sent from Spam-bot


----------



## Karissa

Spam!

Sent from Spam-bot


----------



## Karissa

Spam!

Sent from Spam-bot


----------



## Karissa

Spam!

Sent from Spam-bot


----------



## Karissa

Spam!

Sent from Spam-bot


----------



## Karissa

Spam!

Sent from Spam-bot


----------



## Karissa

Spam!

Sent from Spam-bot


----------



## Karissa

Spam!

Sent from Spam-bot


----------



## Karissa

Spam!

Sent from Spam-bot


----------



## SE_FL

Spam

-not a different spam-bot


----------



## Karissa

Spam!

Sent from Spam-bot


----------



## Karissa

Spam!

Sent from Spam-bot


----------



## Karissa

Spam!

Sent from Spam-bot


----------



## Karissa

Spam!

Sent from Spam-bot


----------



## Karissa

Spam!

Sent from Spam-bot


----------



## Karissa

Spam!

Sent from Spam-bot


----------



## Karissa

Spam!

Sent from Spam-bot


----------



## Karissa

Spam!

Sent from Spam-bot


----------



## Karissa

Spam!

Sent from Spam-bot


----------



## Karissa

Spam!

Sent from Spam-bot


----------



## Karissa

Spam!

Sent from Spam-bot


----------



## Karissa

Spam!

Sent from Spam-bot


----------



## Karissa

Spam!

Sent from Spam-bot


----------



## surge82

Isn't Spam-bot illegal? OHHHH snap the Men and Black are going to come get you!!


----------



## Karissa

Spam!

Sent from Spam-bot


----------



## Karissa

^^^ TOP


----------



## TWJ PE

Results are not posted.


----------



## Karissa

shocking


----------



## surge82

shocking spam...I wonder what would happen if you shocked spam!


----------



## Karissa

Frankenstein spam?


----------



## snickerd3

tired...is it time to go yet


----------



## SE_FL

Microwave spam has been shocked


----------



## NJmike PE

so I was just informed that my end of the day Friday deadline has been moved back to end of the day Monday.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## akwooly

tangowhiskey said:


> Today, out of no where, I started singing "Over the rainbow."  Five words in any my co-workers joined me.  This is after breaking my thumb at the gym this morning.  Top that for a Friday.


hardcore.  i don't even break a sweat at the gym.


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> hardcore.  i don't even break a sweat at the gym.


----------



## P-E

Well if you're going to have pizza you're going to need beer


----------



## P-E

Anyone have the new bacon and cheese stuffed crust pizza yet?


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## snickerd3

later gators


----------



## Rebelry09

I woke up with a dozen fucks this morning and I'm leaving with 12 fucks this afternoon. How many fucks did I give today?


----------



## TWJ PE

Too many.


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam and rum


----------



## dvvader

First post


----------



## dvvader

Spam


----------



## dvvader

just doing my part


----------



## scatsob

Resistance is futile. There are no results, there is only the void.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.




----------



## glockjacket P.E.




----------



## glockjacket P.E.




----------



## scatsob

EE!!!!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.




----------



## glockjacket P.E.




----------



## glockjacket P.E.




----------



## akwooly

I don't get it.


----------



## envirotex

mani-pedi time.


----------



## envirotex

friday


----------



## akwooly

i want pizza


----------



## Road Guy

At least tomorrow is Friday


----------



## Haritha

Couldn't resist - cloud appreciation society

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

There is one such thing

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

watching softball spam


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

liking the idea of burbon and pizza spam


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

Woodfords Reserve or Blantons spam


----------



## akwooly

might be a whiskey night


----------



## akwooly

scotch


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

yes indeed spam


----------



## akwooly

because i have no bourbon


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

chevas regal spam


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

johnny walker blue spam


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

macenudo/punch cigar and chevas night spam


----------



## SE_FL

@Haritha has a profile picture! Drank the cool aid, there's no turning back now.


----------



## SE_FL

I love scotch. Scotchy scotch scotch. Here it goes down, down into my belly.


----------



## SE_FL

Today we had Negro Modelo brought in at 5pm in our office, don't mind if I do. That's why I like that guy.


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

Wanting softball game to be over to have a scotch night also spam!


----------



## SE_FL

Although to be honest, it used to be craft beer Fridays.


----------



## SE_FL

Long week, here's to the weekend being even longer


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

jealous of where SE_FL works!


----------



## SE_FL

Time for some quality greasey Chinese food


----------



## thekzieg

Sometimes you don't get to go to Canada, so you must drown your sorrows in nachos and margaritas.


----------



## SE_FL

einatlanta said:


> jealous of where SE_FL works!


Work hard, play hard. You should see our Christmas Parties.


----------



## Dleg

I reek of barbecue


----------



## envirotex

Mint Candy Apple by Essie.


----------



## SE_FL

Bbq is an aroma, impossible to reek of it.


----------



## envirotex

thekzieg PE said:


> Sometimes you don't get to go to Canada, so you must drown your sorrows in nachos and margaritas.


Just the tequila and lime works, too.


----------



## SE_FL

Pre-dinner spam


----------



## thekzieg

envirotex said:


> Just the tequila and lime works, too.


The afternoon is young!


----------



## thekzieg

Bottom


----------



## thekzieg

Top


----------



## akwooly

thekzieg PE said:


> Sometimes you don't get to go to Canada, so you must drown your sorrows in nachos and margaritas.


yeah, much better than molson and poutine


----------



## Dleg

SE_FL said:


> Bbq is an aroma, impossible to reek of it.


Standing in hamburger smoke so thick it makes you cry, definitely = reek


----------



## TWJ PE

Dinner spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam for dinner


----------



## TWJ PE

And rum


----------



## TWJ PE

Two weeks to go... need to pick up the pace.


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam spam


----------



## Haritha

7k for sure today

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## TWJ PE

Heck ya... run it up.


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam and more spam.


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam and milk.


----------



## TWJ PE

7K to-day


----------



## TWJ PE

I was hoping to get to 7.5K


----------



## Haritha

Brain freeze

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## TWJ PE

7K and spam


----------



## Haritha

Optimizing forever

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## TWJ PE

Results are posted.


----------



## Haritha

Seriously?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## TWJ PE

NCEES record... everyone passed. Unless you had a fitbit.


----------



## TWJ PE

SPAM!!!


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam spam spam spam


----------



## TWJ PE

7K to-day.


----------



## Haritha

What's with the fitbit

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

I had a watch with broken strap

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam cakes.


----------



## Haritha

Had to place it on the floor

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam waffles.


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam donuts.


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam tacos.


----------



## Haritha

1st run complete

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Don't need to babysit the pc any more

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Water - we need more water in CA

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

We need less water in FL, the sea level is rising and 100' of Miami coastline will be underwater in 15 years. It's good for retaining wall contractors. I might get some design work from it.


----------



## SE_FL

Too bad the government doesn't allow Seawalls within the coastal construction control line. That coastline will move downstream quickly.


----------



## SE_FL

Hockey game spam


----------



## SE_FL

Hockey game spam


----------



## SE_FL

Hockey game spam


----------



## SE_FL

Hockey game spam


----------



## SE_FL

Hockey game spam


----------



## SE_FL

Hockey game spam


----------



## SE_FL

Hockey game spam


----------



## SE_FL

Hockey game spam


----------



## SE_FL

Hockey game spam


----------



## SE_FL

Hockey game spam


----------



## Road Guy

Heading camping post...&amp; its raining.....,,


----------



## SE_FL

Hockey game spam


----------



## SE_FL

Hockey game spam


----------



## SE_FL

Hockey game spam


----------



## SE_FL

Hockey game spam


----------



## SE_FL

Bottom


----------



## SE_FL

Top. Wait.. I missed it.


----------



## P-E

No you didn't.


----------



## P-E

Spam


----------



## Haritha

Finally the weekend

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

This needs more spam


----------



## Karissa

This needs more spam


----------



## Haritha

Reunion or not

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

This needs more spam


----------



## SE_FL

P-E said:


> No you didn't.


I am so bad at this game


----------



## Karissa

This needs more spam


----------



## Karissa

This needs more spam


----------



## Karissa

This needs more spam


----------



## Karissa

This needs more spam


----------



## Karissa

This needs more spam


----------



## Karissa

This needs more spam


----------



## Karissa

This needs more spam


----------



## Karissa

This needs more spam


----------



## Karissa

This needs more spam


----------



## Karissa

6600 is not 7000


----------



## Karissa

6600 is not 7000


----------



## Karissa

6600 is not 7000


----------



## Karissa

6600 is not 7000


----------



## Karissa

6600 is not 7000


----------



## Haritha

Buckle up

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

6600 is not 7000


----------



## Haritha

High gear

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

TOP


----------



## Karissa

Top fail


----------



## Haritha

What will happen

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

The lack of spamming is unacceptable


----------



## Karissa

Drinkin' and spammin'


----------



## Karissa

Drinkin' and spammin'


----------



## Karissa

Drinkin' and spammin'


----------



## Karissa

Drinkin' and spammin'


----------



## Karissa

Drinkin' and spammin'


----------



## Karissa

Drinkin' and spammin'


----------



## Karissa

Top


----------



## Haritha

And please

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

Drinkin' and spammin'


----------



## Karissa

Drinkin' and spammin'


----------



## Karissa

Drinkin' and spammin'


----------



## Karissa

Drinkin' and spammin'


----------



## Karissa

Drinkin' and spammin'


----------



## Karissa

Drinkin' and spammin'


----------



## Karissa

Drinkin' and spammin'


----------



## Karissa

Drinkin' and spammin'


----------



## Karissa

Drinkin' and spammin'


----------



## Karissa

Drinkin' and spammin'


----------



## Karissa

Drinkin' and spammin'


----------



## Karissa

Drinkin' and spammin'


----------



## Karissa

Drinkin' and spammin'


----------



## Karissa

Drinkin' and spammin'


----------



## Karissa

Drinkin' and spammin'


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam and hockey.


----------



## Karissa

Drinkin' and spammin'


----------



## Karissa

Drinkin' and spammin'


----------



## Karissa

Drinkin' and spammin'


----------



## P-E

SE_FL said:


> I am so bad at this game


It was magic


----------



## Karissa

Drinkin' and spammin'


----------



## Karissa

Drinkin' and spammin'


----------



## Karissa

Drinkin' and spammin'


----------



## Karissa

Top :bananalama:


----------



## P-E

Karissa said:


> Drinkin' and spammin'


Ditto


----------



## Karissa

Going to 6700


----------



## Karissa

Going to 6700


----------



## P-E

Drinking my favorite beer


----------



## Karissa

Going to 6700


----------



## Karissa

Going to 6700


----------



## Karissa

Going to 6700


----------



## Karissa

Going to 6700


----------



## Karissa

Going to 6700


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam spam


----------



## Karissa

Going to 6700


----------



## TWJ PE

GOOOOOOOOOOOAL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Karissa

Going to 6700


----------



## TWJ PE

Light the lamp!


----------



## P-E

Do it


----------



## Karissa

Drinking girly wine


----------



## P-E

7k


----------



## P-E

Not far


----------



## Karissa

Kind of wanted an IPA but have none at home


----------



## TWJ PE

We got this


----------



## Karissa

Too lazy to go to the store


----------



## TWJ PE

Hell let's run it up to 7.5K


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Going to 6700


----------



## TWJ PE

Worthless post.


----------



## TWJ PE

And another.


----------



## Karissa

Yay!


----------



## TWJ PE

7K... come one


----------



## Karissa

Onward


----------



## TWJ PE

Worthless post.


----------



## Karissa

Onward


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam and hockey


----------



## Karissa

Onward


----------



## Karissa

Onward


----------



## Karissa

Onward


----------



## Karissa

Onward


----------



## Karissa

Onward


----------



## P-E

Aim high


----------



## TWJ PE

Run it up.


----------



## TWJ PE

Two weeks left.


----------



## P-E

Spamming


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam and juice.


----------



## Karissa

I have nothing better to do than spam


----------



## Karissa

I have nothing better to do than spam


----------



## Karissa

I have nothing better to do than spam


----------



## Karissa

I have nothing better to do than spam


----------



## Karissa

I have nothing better to do than spam


----------



## Karissa

I have nothing better to do than spam


----------



## Karissa

I have nothing better to do than spam


----------



## Karissa

I have nothing better to do than spam


----------



## TWJ PE

We got this.


----------



## TWJ PE

Worthless post.


----------



## TWJ PE

And another.


----------



## TWJ PE

One more.


----------



## Karissa

I have nothing better to do than spam


----------



## SE_FL

W9TWJ said:


> GOOOOOOOOOOOAL!!!!!!!!!


Numeral dos


----------



## Karissa

Badger


----------



## Karissa

Badger


----------



## TWJ PE

SE_FL said:


> Numeral dos


Si si... I missed the first one.


----------



## SE_FL

Spam high


----------



## SE_FL

Lots of injuries this game


----------



## SE_FL

Although it is hockey


----------



## TWJ PE

Love it when they plug the ponies.


----------



## Karissa

Badger


----------



## Karissa

Badger


----------



## Karissa

Badger


----------



## TWJ PE

My series doesn't start until Sunday. Which is good, because I have a wedding tomorrow.


----------



## Karissa

Badger


----------



## Karissa

Badger


----------



## SE_FL

Hockey spam


----------



## Karissa

Badger


----------



## Karissa

Badger


----------



## SE_FL

Opposing power play spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Going to the sin bin for hooking.


----------



## Karissa

Mushroom


----------



## SE_FL

Should be exciting spam


----------



## Karissa

Mushroom


----------



## Karissa

Badger


----------



## SE_FL

Honey badger


----------



## Karissa

Badger


----------



## Karissa

Badger


----------



## SE_FL

Commercials are much quieter with the Kindle firestick


----------



## SE_FL

Play continues spam


----------



## SE_FL

No rebound spam


----------



## SE_FL

Trying out the backup goalie spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Surviving that major penalty was huge.


----------



## Karissa

Badger


----------



## SE_FL

7000 spam


----------



## Karissa

Badger


----------



## TWJ PE

7K to-day.


----------



## TWJ PE

Another PP kill.


----------



## SE_FL

Power play kill spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam and 2nd period hockey.


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Puck in the stands


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam commercial.


----------



## SE_FL

Commercial spam


----------



## SE_FL

Commercial spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam commercial.


----------



## SE_FL

Commercial spam


----------



## Karissa

Run it up


----------



## TWJ PE

Do the Dew.


----------



## SE_FL

Commercial spam


----------



## SE_FL

Commercial spam


----------



## Karissa

Run it up


----------



## TWJ PE

Badger


----------



## SE_FL

Commercial spam


----------



## Karissa

Run it up


----------



## TWJ PE

I can make your hands clap.


----------



## TWJ PE

7K to-day.


----------



## SE_FL

I passed 500 posts and forgot to drink to it


----------



## Karissa

Arg it's a snake


----------



## SE_FL

Always time for another beer


----------



## TWJ PE

SE_FL said:


> Always time for another beer


Yuengling?


----------



## Karissa

^ yes


----------



## TWJ PE

Chance to make it 3-0.


----------



## SE_FL

Lois: You're drunk again.
Peter: No, I'm just exhausted 'cause I've been up all night drinking.


----------



## TWJ PE

Run run run


----------



## TWJ PE

Post post post


----------



## TWJ PE

Getting closer.


----------



## TWJ PE

Racking it up.


----------



## TWJ PE

And another.


----------



## TWJ PE

Weak post.


----------



## TWJ PE

Heck of a chance there by Pit.


----------



## TWJ PE

6801!!


----------



## TWJ PE

Icing.


----------



## TWJ PE

Two more weeks


----------



## TWJ PE

Let's do this.


----------



## TWJ PE

More posts


----------



## TWJ PE

Don't worry, I'm a limo driver.


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

I want to see a penalty shot.


----------



## TWJ PE

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!


----------



## SE_FL

"What a save! It's a goal!"


----------



## TWJ PE

Nice tic-tac-toe


----------



## TWJ PE

Tree-nuffin


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8183


----------



## TWJ PE

Hard to believe it's been a month already.


----------



## TWJ PE

Do you think it's been fast?


----------



## SE_FL

No goal alarms for the visitors


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam and power play.


----------



## TWJ PE

Worthless post.


----------



## TWJ PE

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!


----------



## TWJ PE

They needed that...


----------



## SE_FL

Boooo


----------



## SE_FL

Should be more exciting now


----------



## TWJ PE

It's the worst lead in the game, but hey... it's still 2 goals.


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam and 2nd intermission.


----------



## Haritha

Car insurance

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

Going for 7k


----------



## TWJ PE

Haritha said:


> Car insurance
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


15%


----------



## Karissa

Going for 7k


----------



## Karissa

Going for 7k


----------



## TWJ PE

We have 7K in the bag.


----------



## Karissa

Going for 7k


----------



## Karissa

Going for 7k


----------



## Haritha

Geico or gecko

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## TWJ PE

7.5 by tonight?


----------



## Karissa

Going for 7k


----------



## Haritha

Yes we do

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

Going for 7k


----------



## Karissa

Going for 7k


----------



## Karissa

Going for 7k


----------



## Haritha

Dressed up Costco pizza with basil

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

Going for 7k


----------



## Karissa

Going for 7k


----------



## TWJ PE

In the bag


----------



## Karissa

Going for 7k


----------



## TWJ PE

Reach higher


----------



## Karissa

Going for 7k


----------



## Karissa

Going for 7k


----------



## TWJ PE

Run it up


----------



## Karissa

Going for 7k


----------



## TWJ PE

Another post.


----------



## Karissa

Going for 7k


----------



## TWJ PE

Duck


----------



## TWJ PE

Duck


----------



## Karissa

Duck


----------



## TWJ PE

Duck


----------



## TWJ PE

Duck


----------



## Karissa

Duck


----------



## TWJ PE

Duck


----------



## TWJ PE

Duck


----------



## Karissa

Duck


----------



## TWJ PE

Duck


----------



## TWJ PE

Duck


----------



## Haritha

Priceless

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## TWJ PE

Duck


----------



## TWJ PE

Duck


----------



## Haritha

Free

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## TWJ PE

GOOSE!


----------



## akwooly

Wut?


----------



## TWJ PE

7K today...


----------



## Haritha

Invictus means un-conquerable

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

Damn it you beat me


----------



## TWJ PE

More spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Here's another


----------



## Haritha

Btw check out patriotic service dogs

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

Very positive


----------



## Haritha

People of California conserving water

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

Onward to 7k


----------



## Haritha

Ah jeopardy

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

Swan


----------



## TWJ PE

+1


----------



## Haritha

It's teachers week

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## TWJ PE

Quit looking at me swan


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Swan


----------



## TWJ PE

We post


----------



## Karissa

Swan


----------



## Karissa

Swan


----------



## Haritha

Money for schools

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## TWJ PE

Swan


----------



## Karissa

Pissed off swan chasing and hissing at you


----------



## SE_FL

Heeeey Blackfoot!


----------



## TWJ PE

Crank it up


----------



## TWJ PE

Come on... 7K


----------



## SE_FL

Here stab me in the foot I can't feel it


----------



## TWJ PE

Worthless post.


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

7K today


----------



## SE_FL

Aaaahhhhhh! My foot!


----------



## TWJ PE

One by one.


----------



## TWJ PE

6900!!


----------



## SE_FL

No just kidding, I can't feel a thing


----------



## TWJ PE

Keep it coming


----------



## Karissa

Onward to 7k


----------



## SE_FL

No time for top celebration


----------



## TWJ PE

Run it up!


----------



## Karissa

Onward to 7k


----------



## SE_FL

Keep posting


----------



## Karissa

Onward to 7k


----------



## TWJ PE

We roll


----------



## Karissa

Onward to 7k


----------



## Karissa

Onward to 7k


----------



## Karissa

Onward to 7k


----------



## SE_FL

Swan slam spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Let's get to 7.5K tonight


----------



## SE_FL

Spam spam


----------



## TWJ PE

We got this


----------



## Karissa

Onward to 7k


----------



## TWJ PE

Post it, post it!


----------



## P-E

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Don't think, just type.


----------



## SE_FL

Spam so spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam you can


----------



## Karissa

Maybe, just maybe to 7.5k


----------



## SE_FL

Spam and the first half of the day


----------



## Karissa

Bored


----------



## SE_FL

That doesn't make sense


----------



## SE_FL

That's why it's called spam


----------



## Karissa

Bored


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam and typing.


----------



## SE_FL

Missed top again,


----------



## SE_FL

Spam is too fast


----------



## Karissa

Have


----------



## Karissa

To


----------



## TWJ PE

Rack it


----------



## Karissa

Drive


----------



## SE_FL

Can't keep up


----------



## SE_FL

Whose turn is it


----------



## Karissa

Across


----------



## Karissa

The


----------



## SE_FL

Is it mine


----------



## Karissa

State


----------



## SE_FL

Should I post something now?


----------



## Karissa

Tomorrow


----------



## Karissa

Morning


----------



## SE_FL

Wait. Sorry my bad


----------



## Karissa

Better


----------



## Karissa

Be


----------



## SE_FL

I was out of turn


----------



## Karissa

Open


----------



## Karissa

Bar


----------



## SE_FL

Taking a break now


----------



## SE_FL

Stupid top


----------



## SE_FL

Missed it afghan


----------



## Karissa

Spam and spam


----------



## SE_FL

Afghan! Hilarious autocorrect


----------



## Karissa

Spam and spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam and spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam and spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam and spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam and spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam and spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam and spam


----------



## Karissa

Almost there


----------



## Karissa

Almost there


----------



## Karissa

Almost there


----------



## Karissa

Almost there


----------



## Karissa

Almost there


----------



## Karissa

Almost there


----------



## Karissa

Almost there


----------



## TWJ PE

Como una promesa, eres tú, eres tú.
Como una mañana de verano.
Como una sonrisa, eres tú, eres tú.
Así, así, eres tú

Tommy Boy.... no?


----------



## Karissa

Almost there


----------



## Karissa

Almost there


----------



## Karissa

Almost there


----------



## Karissa

Almost there


----------



## Karissa

Almost there


----------



## TWJ PE

Keep it rolling


----------



## Karissa

Almost there


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam and rock n roll.


----------



## Karissa

Almost there


----------



## Karissa

Almost there


----------



## Karissa

Almost there


----------



## Karissa

Almost there


----------



## Karissa

Almost there


----------



## TWJ PE

Worthless post.


----------



## Karissa

Almost there


----------



## Karissa

Almost there


----------



## Karissa

Almost there


----------



## TWJ PE

Getting closer.


----------



## Karissa

Almost there


----------



## Karissa

Almost there


----------



## Karissa

Almost there


----------



## TWJ PE

We got 7.5K.


----------



## Karissa

Almost there


----------



## Karissa

Almost there


----------



## TWJ PE

It's going to happen.


----------



## Karissa

Almost there


----------



## TWJ PE

Run it up.


----------



## Karissa

Almost there


----------



## TWJ PE

Here we go.


----------



## Karissa

Almost there


----------



## TWJ PE

Remember the Budweiser frogs?


----------



## Karissa

7000!


----------



## TWJ PE

7!!!!!


----------



## Karissa

Yep


----------



## TWJ PE

Stack it up!


----------



## TWJ PE

Sugar.


----------



## Karissa

Bum bum bum


----------



## Karissa

Honey honey


----------



## TWJ PE

Don't stop now.


----------



## TWJ PE

Plenty of work to do


----------



## TWJ PE

Work work work


----------



## TWJ PE

Come on... rack it to 7.5


----------



## Karissa

Go go go!


----------



## TWJ PE

And another.


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam and 3rd period hockey.


----------



## Karissa

Late night spam attack


----------



## TWJ PE

Nice defensive play by TB.


----------



## TWJ PE

Stack it!


----------



## Karissa

Well at least it's lateish for me


----------



## TWJ PE

Build that mountain.


----------



## TWJ PE

Post mountain


----------



## Karissa

Spam-a-thon


----------



## TWJ PE

7.5 doesn't have anything on us.


----------



## TWJ PE

Take it to the window.


----------



## Karissa

Spam-a-thon


----------



## Karissa

Spam-a-thon


----------



## Karissa

Spam-a-thon


----------



## Karissa

Spam-a-thon


----------



## TWJ PE

And you can take that to the bank.


----------



## Karissa

Spam-a-thon


----------



## TWJ PE

Rolling on


----------



## Karissa

Spam-a-thon

Brought to you by spambot


----------



## Karissa

Spam-a-thon

Brought to you by spambot


----------



## Karissa

Spam-a-thon

Brought to you by spambot


----------



## Karissa

Spam-a-thon

Brought to you by spambot


----------



## TWJ PE

Get that Bot oiled up...


----------



## Karissa

Spam-a-thon

Brought to you by spambot


----------



## TWJ PE

Do work, Bot.


----------



## Karissa

Spam-a-thon

Brought to you by spambot


----------



## TWJ PE

Rack it up Bot


----------



## Karissa

Spam-a-thon

Brought to you by spambot


----------



## Karissa

Spam-a-thon

Brought to you by spambot


----------



## Karissa

Spam-a-thon

Brought to you by spambot


----------



## Karissa

Spam-a-thon

Brought to you by spambot


----------



## TWJ PE

Come on, 7.5... lets hit the half way mark.


----------



## Karissa

Spam-a-thon

Brought to you by spambot


----------



## TWJ PE

Here we go... working.


----------



## Karissa

What are you oiling?


----------



## Karissa

Never mind I don't want to know


----------



## Karissa

Spam-a-thon

Brought to you by spambot


----------



## TWJ PE

The Bot.


----------



## Karissa

I'm lame


----------



## TWJ PE

Stack it up.


----------



## TWJ PE

Build that post mountain.


----------



## Karissa

Can't think of anything to type so copy and paste


----------



## TWJ PE

Let's get half way... we got this.


----------



## Karissa

Spam-a-thon

Brought to you by spambot


----------



## Karissa

Spam-a-thon

Brought to you by spambot


----------



## Karissa

Spam-a-thon

Brought to you by spambot


----------



## Karissa

Spam-a-thon

Brought to you by spambot


----------



## Karissa

Spam-a-thon

Brought to you by spambot


----------



## Karissa

Spam-a-thon

Brought to you by spambot


----------



## Karissa

Spam-a-thon

Brought to you by spambot


----------



## Karissa

Spam-a-thon

Brought to you by spambot


----------



## Karissa

Spam-a-thon

Brought to you by spambot


----------



## Karissa

Spam-a-thon

Brought to you by spambot


----------



## Karissa

Spam-a-thon

Brought to you by spambot


----------



## Karissa

Spam-a-thon

Brought to you by spambot


----------



## SE_FL

Not not not


----------



## TWJ PE

Bot-o-matic


----------



## SE_FL

I hope no one feels they have to read these posts


----------



## SE_FL

All about the numbers


----------



## SE_FL

Back in the game


----------



## Karissa

Nothing to see here, move on


----------



## SE_FL

Not bot spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Just another post.


----------



## Karissa

Nothing to see here, move on


----------



## SE_FL

Post spam


----------



## TWJ PE

The rest of the board is dead.


----------



## SE_FL

And another


----------



## SE_FL

Might as well


----------



## TWJ PE

It's our show.


----------



## SE_FL

How long do we have to wait


----------



## Karissa

Unless the game czar sneeks in


----------



## SE_FL

To get to 15k?


----------



## TWJ PE

Half way mark = tonight.


----------



## SE_FL

Another post


----------



## TWJ PE

It's happens tonight.


----------



## Karissa

Then you don't want to miss it


----------



## SE_FL

Hope they do not play defense for the rest of the game


----------



## SE_FL

Safe is Boring


----------



## TWJ PE

Karissa said:


> Unless the game czar sneeks in


Don't see it happening...


----------



## SE_FL

At least it's not baseball


----------



## Karissa

Nothing to see here, move on


----------



## SE_FL

I enjoy playing baseball


----------



## SE_FL

But can't watch it on tv


----------



## Haritha

Hey 7k

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## TWJ PE

Icing


----------



## Karissa

W9TWJ said:


> Don't see it happening...


Nor do I


----------



## SE_FL

In person is much better, with an ice cold beer


----------



## Haritha

All systems go

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

In air conditioning is even better


----------



## Karissa

We are so far behind it isn't even funny


----------



## envirotex

Omg


----------



## TWJ PE

4 way action.


----------



## SE_FL

I never played baseball in air conditioning


----------



## SE_FL

This isn't supposed to happen


----------



## envirotex

Deadpool. My new favorite not-superhero.


----------



## TWJ PE

Come on.. let's build it.


----------



## SE_FL

Fur way? You say?


----------



## TWJ PE

Spin it


----------



## SE_FL

Is amazing what anothe vowel will do in that sentence


----------



## TWJ PE

Fire it up


----------



## SE_FL

Same rule. Spelling doesn't count


----------



## SE_FL

Not really sure who can change the rules


----------



## SE_FL

Not really sure it matters


----------



## P-E

Spam it


----------



## SE_FL

Spam spam spam


----------



## SE_FL

Hockey is still on


----------



## SE_FL

Fans are still drinking


----------



## SE_FL

All the chants must be for free t shirts


----------



## SE_FL

Or beer


----------



## SE_FL

Can they do that?


----------



## SE_FL

Seems unfair


----------



## SE_FL

Home field advantage


----------



## SE_FL

They made all their alcohol quotas during first two periods


----------



## SE_FL

Top again


----------



## SE_FL

Well lookie here


----------



## SE_FL

Shots shots shots


----------



## SE_FL

No need to read


----------



## Karissa

Keep going


----------



## SE_FL

Read for speed


----------



## SE_FL

Type for might


----------



## SE_FL

It's all hype


----------



## SE_FL

The game may be done


----------



## Karissa

Spam loading.


----------



## Karissa

Spam loading..


----------



## Karissa

Spam loading...


----------



## SE_FL

Let's see if the Penguins have any fight left


----------



## Karissa

Spam loading.


----------



## Karissa

Spam loading..


----------



## SE_FL

Might be waiting for next game already


----------



## Karissa

Spam loading...


----------



## Karissa

Spam loading.


----------



## Karissa

Spam loading..


----------



## SE_FL

Load already


----------



## SE_FL

Ready Freddy?


----------



## Karissa

Spam loading...


----------



## Karissa

Spam loading.


----------



## SE_FL

When will it be full?


----------



## Karissa

Spam loading..


----------



## P-E

8k do it


----------



## TWJ PE

Here's one.


----------



## SE_FL

4:47 in game time


----------



## Karissa

Spam loading...


----------



## TWJ PE

7.5 first


----------



## Karissa

Spam loading


----------



## Karissa

Spam loading.


----------



## SE_FL

Lot of heads into the boards tonight


----------



## TWJ PE

Hmmm another major?


----------



## SE_FL

Might want to study the brains of these guys


----------



## SE_FL

Anyone else see the movie concussion ?


----------



## SE_FL

Not too bad


----------



## SE_FL

I remember my worst concussion in high school football


----------



## SE_FL

So it must not have been too bad


----------



## TWJ PE

SE_FL said:


> Anyone else see the movie concussion ?


I haven't yet.


----------



## SE_FL

Well I don't remember any of that game


----------



## TWJ PE

Could make this really interesting with a PP goal.


----------



## SE_FL

I do remember getting in trouble screwing around on the bench when we were down by 3 TDs


----------



## SE_FL

Cracking jokes to myself


----------



## SE_FL

I thought they were funny


----------



## SE_FL

Not my fault coach doesn't have a sense of humor


----------



## SE_FL

1 min left in PP


----------



## SE_FL

Make something happen boys


----------



## SE_FL

Wow good save


----------



## SE_FL

Almost an own goal


----------



## SE_FL

Top story of the night


----------



## SE_FL

I haven't hit a top posting accuracy


----------



## SE_FL

Not right adjective tense


----------



## SE_FL

Not time to edit


----------



## SE_FL

Keep going


----------



## SE_FL

No icing


----------



## SE_FL

Pure cake


----------



## SE_FL

7500 is a big number


----------



## SE_FL

300 is not so big


----------



## SE_FL

That's probable


----------



## Karissa

Boring spam


----------



## SE_FL

Defiantly possible


----------



## TWJ PE

Huge number


----------



## SE_FL

Empty net


----------



## Karissa

Boring spam


----------



## Karissa

Boring spam


----------



## TWJ PE

We got it.


----------



## Karissa

Boring spam


----------



## Karissa

Boring spam


----------



## SE_FL

Usually means another goal


----------



## TWJ PE

Half way.. come on


----------



## SE_FL

One way or the other


----------



## Karissa

Boring spam


----------



## Karissa

Boring spam


----------



## TWJ PE

I noticed in October they only had to get to 12K.


----------



## Karissa

Boring spam


----------



## SE_FL

1:17


----------



## TWJ PE

Not sure how we got an extra 3K.


----------



## TWJ PE

More spam


----------



## Karissa

Boring spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Stack those posts.


----------



## Karissa

Boring spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Missed the back-hander.


----------



## Karissa

Boring spam


----------



## Karissa

Boring spam


----------



## SE_FL

W9TWJ said:


> I noticed in October they only had to get to 12K.


Great Odins Beard, slackers. It was probably just one or two guys


----------



## TWJ PE

That's going to do it.


----------



## SE_FL

Well then I better pass


----------



## Karissa

Boring spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Nice road win.


----------



## Haritha

Home

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

Otherwise the bar gets set even higher


----------



## Karissa

Boring spam


----------



## SE_FL

Another good save


----------



## Karissa

Boring spam


----------



## Karissa

Boring spam


----------



## SE_FL

Not bad for a backup


----------



## TWJ PE

Power spam.


----------



## TWJ PE

Power spamming....


----------



## Karissa

Boring spam


----------



## Haritha

Random

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## TWJ PE

Come on... spread it on.


----------



## Karissa

Boring spam


----------



## Karissa

Boring spam


----------



## SE_FL

I wouldn't want to do this agian


----------



## Haritha

Change

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

Boring spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Tick tock.


----------



## Karissa

Boring spam


----------



## SE_FL

Would be nice to sit back and watch the spamets


----------



## SE_FL

See how the new noobs do it


----------



## Karissa

Boring spam


----------



## Haritha

Quick reply

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

Tell them the standard goal is 18k


----------



## SE_FL

Ha!


----------



## SE_FL

Sucks to be you future spammers


----------



## TWJ PE

Worthless post.


----------



## TWJ PE

Rapid fire spam.


----------



## Haritha

Symptoms

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## TWJ PE

Rapid fire spam.


----------



## TWJ PE

Rapid fire spam.


----------



## TWJ PE

Rapid fire spam.


----------



## SE_FL

"I'm an idiot who can't write TIME!" is almost up for me


----------



## TWJ PE

Rapid fire spam.


----------



## TWJ PE

Rapid fire spam.


----------



## Haritha

What

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## TWJ PE

Rapid fire spam.


----------



## TWJ PE

Rapid fire spam.


----------



## TWJ PE

Rapid fire spam.


----------



## TWJ PE

Rapid fire spam.


----------



## TWJ PE

Rapid fire spam.


----------



## TWJ PE

Rapid fire spam.


----------



## Haritha

Week and

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

T-h-y-m-e is precious


----------



## Haritha

Slow motion

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

Boring spam


----------



## TWJ PE

100 posts in 5 minutes. GO!


----------



## SE_FL

Few more


----------



## Haritha

Print

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

Boring spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam post


----------



## Karissa

Boring spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam bot


----------



## SE_FL

Spam pot


----------



## Karissa

Boring spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam lot


----------



## Karissa

Boring spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Post game


----------



## SE_FL

Spam cot


----------



## Karissa

Boring spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam pillow


----------



## Haritha

Quick to auto correct

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

Boring spam


----------



## Karissa

Boring spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Half way... come on.


----------



## SE_FL

7500 here we go


----------



## TWJ PE

Rack it up.


----------



## SE_FL

Still a good way to go


----------



## SE_FL

Not almost there


----------



## Karissa

Boring spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Posting spam.


----------



## Karissa

Boring spam


----------



## SE_FL

Hopefully


----------



## SE_FL

We can do enough


----------



## Haritha

The bridge

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## TWJ PE

And another


----------



## SE_FL

I'm not sure


----------



## Haritha

The final questions

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

Hot chick is in my bed


----------



## TWJ PE

Cannonball!


----------



## SE_FL

Post post


----------



## TWJ PE

Spin the spam wheel


----------



## TWJ PE

Getting closer.


----------



## TWJ PE

Come on... keep posting.


----------



## SE_FL

Phone is giving me a hard "I'm an idiot who can't write TIME!"


----------



## TWJ PE

199 more until half way


----------



## Haritha

The winner takes it all

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## TWJ PE

Keep it coming


----------



## SE_FL

Glad that made top


----------



## SE_FL

USA


----------



## Haritha

I know

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## TWJ PE

15 minute warning for me


----------



## SE_FL

CANADA


----------



## Haritha

The hills are alive

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## TWJ PE

Come on, I'm on the clock.


----------



## SE_FL

Nope doesn't work


----------



## SE_FL

I tried


----------



## TWJ PE

Need rapid fire spamming


----------



## TWJ PE

Push to 7.5K.


----------



## TWJ PE

Run it up.


----------



## SE_FL

Callahan will be out next game for that hit


----------



## Haritha

Praying for passing

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## TWJ PE

Need some help.


----------



## TWJ PE

Just spam it.


----------



## SE_FL

I wonder if Bishop will come back in the series


----------



## TWJ PE

More and more


----------



## TWJ PE

Need more spam


----------



## SE_FL

Hockey is rough


----------



## SE_FL

These guys are crazy


----------



## TWJ PE

SE_FL said:


> Callahan will be out next game for that hit


Agreed.


----------



## TWJ PE

Sir spam-a-lot.


----------



## SE_FL

On spam bot


----------



## TWJ PE

Come Spam Team


----------



## SE_FL

Go spam go


----------



## Haritha

Does the game end in a fight

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

Snap


----------



## TWJ PE

Open a can of spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Get that spam on your keyboard.


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam am


----------



## TWJ PE

Another spam moment.


----------



## SE_FL

Smappie


----------



## SE_FL

What?


----------



## Haritha

Air planes

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

Fingers don't work


----------



## TWJ PE

Stack up those spam posts.


----------



## SE_FL

Sequences are hard


----------



## envirotex

W9TWJ said:


> I noticed in October they only had to get to 12K.


We didn't have fitbits.


----------



## TWJ PE

Come on, 10 minutes.


----------



## SE_FL

Spam spam


----------



## Haritha

Lego station

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

Spam soam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Let's finish strong.


----------



## Haritha

Destination

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

Rapid fire


----------



## SE_FL

Soam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

More spam


----------



## SE_FL

?


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Echo ?


----------



## Haritha

I would be curious how the server is holding up

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## TWJ PE

Dynamite spam.


----------



## SE_FL

Echo


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam sauce


----------



## SE_FL

?


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam sushi


----------



## SE_FL

Server has no issue


----------



## Haritha

Any more information on results

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

Servers bring me beer


----------



## TWJ PE

Let's crash it and not worry about it.


----------



## SE_FL

I pay them money


----------



## SE_FL

It all works out


----------



## Haritha

One fish two fish

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

Money=Beer


----------



## TWJ PE

Rack up that spam. The ED Admin's would be proud.


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Keep it coming


----------



## SE_FL

Spammagle


----------



## SE_FL

Spammie


----------



## TWJ PE

Baked spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spamage


----------



## SE_FL

Spam spam


----------



## Haritha

Why

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

Spam spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Flat spam


----------



## SE_FL

Don't read just spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam push


----------



## SE_FL

You can read later


----------



## Haritha

What's up with the exams

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

Later babe


----------



## SE_FL

Caveman quote


----------



## SE_FL

What a great bad movie


----------



## TWJ PE

Come on.. spam it


----------



## SE_FL

So money


----------



## TWJ PE

More spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Don't think, just spam.


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Top


----------



## TWJ PE

5 minutes to get 100 posts.


----------



## SE_FL

Spam top


----------



## SE_FL

Spam rules


----------



## TWJ PE

We can spam this.


----------



## SE_FL

Rules of spam


----------



## TWJ PE

More spam goals


----------



## Haritha

Balloon in the sky

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

Rules for spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Just spam it


----------



## SE_FL

Rules because of spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam and a smile.


----------



## SE_FL

7500


----------



## SE_FL

Almost there


----------



## TWJ PE

Spamfest


----------



## SE_FL

Night shift


----------



## TWJ PE

In the heat of the spam


----------



## SE_FL

80more


----------



## SE_FL

Spam spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Hot rolls and spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam spam


----------



## SE_FL

Floating spam


----------



## thekzieg

?


----------



## Haritha

And conference was held

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## TWJ PE

Rock and spam


----------



## SE_FL

Sinking spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam vs. time


----------



## SE_FL

Coming on


----------



## TWJ PE

Need more spammers.


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Half way Spam goal


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam spam


----------



## TWJ PE

More and more spam


----------



## thekzieg

HFS The Blacklist is nuts.


----------



## SE_FL

Spam spam spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Don't spam and drive.


----------



## SE_FL

Spam spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Only you can prevent spam fires


----------



## SE_FL

Spam ankles


----------



## SE_FL

Spam spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam spam


----------



## Haritha

Goal

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

Spam spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Closing in on 300 pages of spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Timing


----------



## SE_FL

Spam spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam and fries


----------



## SE_FL

50 to go


----------



## TWJ PE

1 minute of spam


----------



## Haritha

Hydrogen peroxide

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Rapping Eminem for my husband. [/COLOR]


----------



## SE_FL

It's not automatic


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam and TV


----------



## SE_FL

Hard worm


----------



## thekzieg

He's not very impressed.


----------



## SE_FL

Work


----------



## Haritha

Sodium hydroxide

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

Whatevy


----------



## P-E

Drinking SOS


----------



## TWJ PE

We are spamming close


----------



## SE_FL

Spelling is whetting worse


----------



## SE_FL

Oh lnow


----------



## TWJ PE

It's a soccer match... extra spam time.


----------



## thekzieg

Classic husband.


----------



## SE_FL

Can creek hit enough


----------



## SE_FL

What is go on


----------



## SE_FL

Woah now


----------



## SE_FL

Post apan


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

We want spam...


----------



## P-E

Going too slow for 8k


----------



## SE_FL

Hockey ha Sven over


----------



## SE_FL

I'm out at 75


----------



## TWJ PE

NBA = spam


----------



## SE_FL

75 is plenty


----------



## SE_FL

Just need to get there


----------



## P-E

Half


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam shake


----------



## SE_FL

Don't have all n night


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Half[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Half[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Half[/COLOR]


----------



## SE_FL

Is that number going backwards


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Half[/COLOR]


----------



## TWJ PE

Almost half way there ...... spam it


----------



## SE_FL

Come on man


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Half[/COLOR]


----------



## TWJ PE

Like a spam glove


----------



## SE_FL

No fair, can't delete posts


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Half[/COLOR]


----------



## TWJ PE

Easy spam


----------



## SE_FL

Count this post


----------



## TWJ PE

More spam goals


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Half[/COLOR]

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]7500[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

???????????


----------



## SE_FL

Whew, and that just happened


----------



## thekzieg

Congratulations, the release date has been moved up to the end of June.


----------



## TWJ PE

GOALLLLLLLLLLL! Half way there... I'm hanging up my spamming for the night.


----------



## SE_FL

Well there's always another day


----------



## SE_FL

And another rediculousgoal


----------



## SE_FL

For spamming


----------



## P-E

Need 8 k tonite


----------



## SE_FL

Aaaaaaaannnnnd done


----------



## thekzieg

Looks like it might just be you and me, @P-E.


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Watching tv


----------



## thekzieg

And spamming


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

okay


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

8K on the way


----------



## P-E

:40oz: :bananalama: 8K on the way


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

8K on the way


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

8K on the way


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

8K on the way


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

8K on the way


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

8K on the way


----------



## P-E

8K on the way


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

8K on the way


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

8K on the way


----------



## P-E

8K on the way


----------



## P-E

8K on the way


----------



## P-E

8K on the way


----------



## P-E

8K on the way


----------



## P-E

:bananalama: 8K on the way


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

8K on the way


----------



## thekzieg

All it takes is a little willpower.


----------



## P-E

8K on the way


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

8K on the way


----------



## P-E

8K on the way


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

8K on the way


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

8K on the way


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

8K on the way


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

8K on the way


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

8K on the way


----------



## P-E

8K on the way


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

8K on the way


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

8K on the way


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

:40oz: 8K on the way :bananalama:


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

watching Spy


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

8K on the way


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

8K on the way


----------



## P-E

8K on the way


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

8K on the way


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

8K on the way


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

8K on the way


----------



## thekzieg

Tippity top.

  :bananalama:


----------



## P-E

8K on the way


----------



## P-E

8K on the way


----------



## P-E

8K on the way


----------



## P-E

8K on the way


----------



## P-E

8K on the way


----------



## P-E

8K on the way


----------



## P-E

8K on the way


----------



## P-E

8K on the way


----------



## P-E

8K on the way


----------



## P-E

8K on the way


----------



## P-E

8K on the way


----------



## P-E

8K on the way


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

cats


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

cats


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

cats


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

cats

ToP :bananalama: :40oz:


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

cats


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

catspam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

catspam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

catspam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

catspam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

catspam


----------



## P-E

catspam


----------



## P-E

catspam


----------



## P-E

catspam


----------



## P-E

:bananalama:  ToP catspam :40oz:


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

catspam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

catspam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

catspam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

map scat


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

map scat


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

map scat


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

map scat


----------



## thekzieg

Spam

top

:bananalama:


----------



## P-E

map scat


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

:40oz: almost there

ToP :bananalama:


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

a


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

a


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

a


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

a


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

a


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

a


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

a


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

a


----------



## P-E

a


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

a


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

a


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

a


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam

Top

:40oz:


----------



## P-E

b

one with spam :bananalama:

ToP :40oz:


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Apam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## Haritha

What 8k today?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## Haritha

Possible

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

movie over


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## P-E

still got beer


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Haritha

Gold rush

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## Karissa

^top


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## P-E

looks who's back


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Had a phone call


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Now time for spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

:40oz: beer

ToP :bananalama:


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam is just an easy word to type!


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## Haritha

How was it possible

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Haritha

Lots of opportunity

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## thekzieg

Spam

Top  :40oz:


----------



## Haritha

Digital media expert

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## Haritha

Automatically be able to install

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Eggs


----------



## P-E

beerbeerbeerbeerbeerbeerbeerbeerbeerbeerbeerbeer


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Eggs


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## Haritha

Well it's true

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Eggs


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## Haritha

Momentum

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

Eggs


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

beer


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

beer

ToP :bananalama: :40oz:


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam, beer, and eggs... A balanced breakfast


----------



## Haritha

Success beyond imagination

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

Eggs


----------



## Karissa

Eggs


----------



## P-E

8K


----------



## Karissa

Eggs


----------



## P-E

8K


----------



## P-E

8K


----------



## P-E

8K


----------



## P-E

8K


----------



## P-E

8K


----------



## Haritha

Eight thousand

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

8K


----------



## P-E

8K


----------



## P-E

8K


----------



## Karissa

Almost there


----------



## P-E

8K


----------



## P-E

8K


----------



## P-E

8K


----------



## Karissa

Almost there


----------



## P-E

8K


----------



## P-E

8K


----------



## P-E

:bananalama: :40oz: 8K

ToP


----------



## Karissa

Almost there


----------



## Haritha

Life needs successful engineers

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

Almost there


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Almost there


----------



## Karissa

Almost there


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

beer almost gone


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## Haritha

Pick your skills and pass the exam tomorrow

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

8K


----------



## Karissa

Almost there


----------



## P-E

8K


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Almost there


----------



## P-E

8K


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

8K


----------



## P-E

8K


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

8K


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

:bananalama: 8K

ToP


----------



## Karissa

Almost there


----------



## Haritha

Need to study 24x7

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Almost there


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Almost there


----------



## P-E

8K


----------



## P-E

8K


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## Karissa

So close


----------



## P-E

8K


----------



## P-E

8K


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## Karissa

So close


----------



## P-E

8K


----------



## P-E

8K


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

8K


----------



## P-E

8K


----------



## Haritha

And can we make a new air plane

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

8K


----------



## P-E

8K


----------



## P-E

8K


----------



## thekzieg

Spam


----------



## P-E

8K


----------



## Karissa

So close


----------



## Haritha

Or restore eco system

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

got it


----------



## Karissa

And done


----------



## thekzieg

Good job, people.


----------



## Haritha

Take care of natural resources

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

So productive at night


----------



## Haritha

Wow its possible

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

could finish this thread by morning


----------



## P-E

finished beer


----------



## Karissa

If that rate continued probably so


----------



## P-E

it could

game czar would reinstate rules


----------



## P-E

or extend it to 20K


----------



## envirotex

*it could happen*


----------



## P-E

hey tex


----------



## envirotex

hello


----------



## P-E

beers movies and spam tonight


----------



## P-E

interstellar is on


----------



## Haritha

Good movie

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## envirotex

seriously.  deadpool.


----------



## envirotex




----------



## P-E

happens


----------



## envirotex

out


----------



## P-E

good night


----------



## thekzieg

Top


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE

Well done guys, well done.


----------



## matt267 PE

Count me impressed.


----------



## matt267 PE

@Haritha good job with the profile pic. There's no turning back now.


----------



## matt267 PE

*Karissa*

26 April


1773 posts




*P-E*
25 April


1364 posts




*thekzieg PE*
25 April


734 posts




*SE_FL*
28 April


728 posts




*W9TWJ*
27 April


655 posts




*matt267 PE*
25 April


586 posts




*Ship Wreck PE*
25 April


465 posts




*Haritha*
28 April


253 posts




*scatsob*
28 April


207 posts




*akwooly*
25 April


199 posts


----------



## SE_FL

My post count was 728. Not far from my total count on the site. Spam wins.


----------



## SE_FL

Ten more for third place


----------



## SE_FL

Just a handful with morning coffee


----------



## SE_FL

Not good reason not to


----------



## SE_FL

Late shift did good last night


----------



## SE_FL

Spam spammers spammed spammerson


----------



## SE_FL

Spammity spammometer


----------



## SE_FL

Spam spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam for breakfast


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam 2.0


----------



## SE_FL

Let's finish out the page


----------



## SE_FL

Few more


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Almost there


----------



## SE_FL

Spam bottom


----------



## SE_FL

matt267 PE said:


> *Karissa*
> 
> 26 April
> 
> 
> 1773 posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *P-E*
> 25 April
> 
> 
> 1364 posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *thekzieg PE*
> 25 April
> 
> 
> 734 posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SE_FL*
> 28 April
> 
> 
> 728 posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *W9TWJ*
> 27 April
> 
> 
> 655 posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *matt267 PE*
> 25 April
> 
> 
> 586 posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ship Wreck PE*
> 25 April
> 
> 
> 465 posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Haritha*
> 28 April
> 
> 
> 253 posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *scatsob*
> 28 April
> 
> 
> 207 posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *akwooly*
> 25 April
> 
> 
> 199 posts


Trying to put this on the top of the page. See if it works.


----------



## SE_FL

It worked that "I'm an idiot who can't write TIME!"


----------



## SE_FL

I don't think I can catch up to @Karissa or @P-E, that's some serious spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

SE_FL said:


> I don't think I can catch up to @Karissa or @P-E, that's some serious spamming


Not with that attitude you won't.


----------



## SE_FL

When I first came to EB I wondered how @matt267 PE got to 30k+. And now I know.


----------



## Haritha

matt267 PE said:


> @Haritha good job with the profile pic. There's no turning back now.


Thanks, I knew my kid picked it right - lol

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## TWJ PE

Nice work on the grave yard shift!


----------



## matt267 PE

SE_FL said:


> When I first came to EB I wondered how @matt267 PE got to 30k+. And now I know.


Did you think I was posting insightful and intelligent posts of the highest quality?


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## Haritha

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

And that's why we will get it done closer to deadline

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## TWJ PE

Results still pending.


----------



## Haritha

Yes results pending. When should we expect them?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## TWJ PE

Haritha said:


> Yes results pending. When should we expect them?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


Soon.


----------



## Haritha

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

Spam at the park


----------



## SE_FL

Spam at 86 degrees outside


----------



## SE_FL

Humidity at 65%


----------



## SE_FL

Immediately sweaty


----------



## SE_FL

Kids don't care


----------



## SE_FL

Actually my daughter peed her pants


----------



## SE_FL

Maybe to keep her cool?


----------



## SE_FL

At least she doesn't still poop her pants.


----------



## SE_FL

That's not fun


----------



## SE_FL

This is 800th post, in case you've been counting


----------



## SE_FL

I don't think 15k is possible without double posting


----------



## TWJ PE

It's possible... just need more posters to throw in a little.


----------



## thekzieg

View attachment 8185


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....


----------



## matt267 PE

Yard work is still work. Then house projects. Still work. SOB.


----------



## matt267 PE

Yard work is still work. Then house projects. Still work. SOB.


----------



## matt267 PE

Yard work is still work. Then house projects. Still work. SOB.


----------



## matt267 PE

Yard work is still work. Then house projects. Still work. SOB.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...


----------



## matt267 PE

Yard work is still work. Then house projects. Still work. SOB.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...


----------



## matt267 PE

Yard work is still work. Then house projects. Still work. SOB.


----------



## matt267 PE

Yard work is still work. Then house projects. Still work. SOB.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...


----------



## matt267 PE

Yard work is still work. Then house projects. Still work. SOB.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...


----------



## matt267 PE

Yard work is still work. Then house projects. Still work. SOB.


----------



## matt267 PE

Yard work is still work. Then house projects. Still work. SOB.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...


----------



## matt267 PE

Yard work is still work. Then house projects. Still work. SOB.


----------



## matt267 PE

Yard work is still work. Then house projects. Still work. SOB.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...


----------



## matt267 PE

Yard work is still work. Then house projects. Still work. SOB.


----------



## matt267 PE

Yard work is still work. Then house projects. Still work. SOB.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...


----------



## matt267 PE

Yard work is still work. Then house projects. Still work. SOB.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...


----------



## matt267 PE

Yard work is still work. Then house projects. Still work. SOB.


----------



## matt267 PE

Yard work is still work. Then house projects. Still work. SOB.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...


----------



## matt267 PE

Yard work is still work. Then house projects. Still work. SOB.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...


----------



## matt267 PE

Yard work is still work. Then house projects. Still work. SOB.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...


----------



## matt267 PE

Yard work is still work. Then house projects. Still work. SOB.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...


----------



## matt267 PE

Yard work is still work. Then house projects. Still work. SOB.


----------



## matt267 PE

Yard work is still work. Then house projects. Still work. SOB.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...


----------



## matt267 PE

Yard work is still work. Then house projects. Still work. SOB.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...


----------



## matt267 PE

Yard work is still work. Then house projects. Still work. SOB.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...


----------



## matt267 PE

Yard work is still work. Then house projects. Still work. SOB.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...


----------



## matt267 PE

Yard work is still work. Then house projects. Still work. SOB.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...


----------



## matt267 PE

Yard work is still work. Then house projects. Still work. SOB.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...


----------



## matt267 PE

Yard work is still work. Then house projects. Still work. SOB.


----------



## matt267 PE

Yard work is still work. Then house projects. Still work. SOB.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm hungry. I need a beer.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...


----------



## P-E

SE_FL said:


> I don't think I can catch up to @Karissa or @P-E, that's some serious spamming


  I haven't even started trying.  You can do it.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today​


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## scatsob

You should go shooting today.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## scatsob

I will be shooting in Tuesday. The kind where you put bricks of high explosives on things and blow them up. Some "engineering" might be involved.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## scatsob

Spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


----------



## thekzieg

I leave for twenty minutes and the post count gets run up another 150 or so? Sheesh.


----------



## TWJ PE

glockjacket said:


> amazon prime delivery (fedex) woke me up early on a saturday....and it was the first saturday in a month i didnt end up working...hasnt been my week....i need curtains, too bright to go back to bed...spam... :210: ....maybe ill go shooting today


Go to the range. I thought about going yesterday but I was too comfortable on my couch.


----------



## thekzieg

Some a-hole parked their land rover illegally in front of a stop sign.

The car alarm went of twice last night.

Fcking idiots.


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam and lacrosse.


----------



## TWJ PE

We may get to 9K by the end of the weekend.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

W9TWJ said:


> Go to the range. I thought about going yesterday but I was too comfortable on my couch.


i think im going to have to


----------



## TWJ PE

For God sakes woman I'm a doctor not a pool man!!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

thekzieg PE said:


> Some a-hole parked their land rover illegally in front of a stop sign.
> 
> The car alarm went of twice last night.
> 
> Fcking idiots.


that sucks!


----------



## TWJ PE

Spin up the spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i really want to get a second discipline since i do both electrical and controls engineering but cannot bring myself to get excited to study for the october CSE exam spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i really want to get a second discipline since i do both electrical and controls engineering but cannot bring myself to get excited to study for the october CSE exam spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i really want to get a second discipline since i do both electrical and controls engineering but cannot bring myself to get excited to study for the october CSE exam spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i really want to get a second discipline since i do both electrical and controls engineering but cannot bring myself to get excited to study for the october CSE exam spam

worst part is, ive already been approved to take it


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i really want to get a second discipline since i do both electrical and controls engineering but cannot bring myself to get excited to study for the october CSE exam spam

worst part is, ive already been approved to take it


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i really want to get a second discipline since i do both electrical and controls engineering but cannot bring myself to get excited to study for the october CSE exam spam

worst part is, ive already been approved to take it


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i really want to get a second discipline since i do both electrical and controls engineering but cannot bring myself to get excited to study for the october CSE exam spam

worst part is, ive already been approved to take it


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i really want to get a second discipline since i do both electrical and controls engineering but cannot bring myself to get excited to study for the october CSE exam spam

worst part is, ive already been approved to take it


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i really want to get a second discipline since i do both electrical and controls engineering but cannot bring myself to get excited to study for the october CSE exam spam

worst part is, ive already been approved to take it


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i really want to get a second discipline since i do both electrical and controls engineering but cannot bring myself to get excited to study for the october CSE exam spam

worst part is, ive already been approved to take it


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i really want to get a second discipline since i do both electrical and controls engineering but cannot bring myself to get excited to study for the october CSE exam spam

worst part is, ive already been approved to take it


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i really want to get a second discipline since i do both electrical and controls engineering but cannot bring myself to get excited to study for the october CSE exam spam

worst part is, ive already been approved to take it


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i really want to get a second discipline since i do both electrical and controls engineering but cannot bring myself to get excited to study for the october CSE exam spam

worst part is, ive already been approved to take it


----------



## TWJ PE

Don't forget the spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i really want to get a second discipline since i do both electrical and controls engineering but cannot bring myself to get excited to study for the october CSE exam spam

worst part is, ive already been approved to take it


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i really want to get a second discipline since i do both electrical and controls engineering but cannot bring myself to get excited to study for the october CSE exam spam

worst part is, ive already been approved to take it


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i really want to get a second discipline since i do both electrical and controls engineering but cannot bring myself to get excited to study for the october CSE exam spam

worst part is, ive already been approved to take it


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i really want to get a second discipline since i do both electrical and controls engineering but cannot bring myself to get excited to study for the october CSE exam spam

worst part is, ive already been approved to take it


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i really want to get a second discipline since i do both electrical and controls engineering but cannot bring myself to get excited to study for the october CSE exam spam

worst part is, ive already been approved to take it


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i really want to get a second discipline since i do both electrical and controls engineering but cannot bring myself to get excited to study for the october CSE exam spam

worst part is, ive already been approved to take it


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i really want to get a second discipline since i do both electrical and controls engineering but cannot bring myself to get excited to study for the october CSE exam spam

worst part is, ive already been approved to take it


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i really want to get a second discipline since i do both electrical and controls engineering but cannot bring myself to get excited to study for the october CSE exam spam

worst part is, ive already been approved to take it


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i really want to get a second discipline since i do both electrical and controls engineering but cannot bring myself to get excited to study for the october CSE exam spam

worst part is, ive already been approved to take it


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i really want to get a second discipline since i do both electrical and controls engineering but cannot bring myself to get excited to study for the october CSE exam spam

worst part is, ive already been approved to take it


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i really want to get a second discipline since i do both electrical and controls engineering but cannot bring myself to get excited to study for the october CSE exam spam

worst part is, ive already been approved to take it


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i really want to get a second discipline since i do both electrical and controls engineering but cannot bring myself to get excited to study for the october CSE exam spam

worst part is, ive already been approved to take it


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i really want to get a second discipline since i do both electrical and controls engineering but cannot bring myself to get excited to study for the october CSE exam spam

worst part is, ive already been approved to take it


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i really want to get a second discipline since i do both electrical and controls engineering but cannot bring myself to get excited to study for the october CSE exam spam

worst part is, ive already been approved to take it


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i really want to get a second discipline since i do both electrical and controls engineering but cannot bring myself to get excited to study for the october CSE exam spam

worst part is, ive already been approved to take it


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i really want to get a second discipline since i do both electrical and controls engineering but cannot bring myself to get excited to study for the october CSE exam spam

worst part is, ive already been approved to take it


----------



## TWJ PE

You have to...


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i really want to get a second discipline since i do both electrical and controls engineering but cannot bring myself to get excited to study for the october CSE exam spam

worst part is, ive already been approved to take it


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i really want to get a second discipline since i do both electrical and controls engineering but cannot bring myself to get excited to study for the october CSE exam spam

worst part is, ive already been approved to take it


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i really want to get a second discipline since i do both electrical and controls engineering but cannot bring myself to get excited to study for the october CSE exam spam

worst part is, ive already been approved to take it


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i really want to get a second discipline since i do both electrical and controls engineering but cannot bring myself to get excited to study for the october CSE exam spam

worst part is, ive already been approved to take it


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i really want to get a second discipline since i do both electrical and controls engineering but cannot bring myself to get excited to study for the october CSE exam spam

worst part is, ive already been approved to take it


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i really want to get a second discipline since i do both electrical and controls engineering but cannot bring myself to get excited to study for the october CSE exam spam

worst part is, ive already been approved to take it


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i really want to get a second discipline since i do both electrical and controls engineering but cannot bring myself to get excited to study for the october CSE exam spam

worst part is, ive already been approved to take it


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i really want to get a second discipline since i do both electrical and controls engineering but cannot bring myself to get excited to study for the october CSE exam spam

worst part is, ive already been approved to take it


----------



## TWJ PE

Watching lacrosse spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Watching lacrosse spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Watching lacrosse spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Watching lacrosse spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Watching lacrosse spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Watching lacrosse spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Watching lacrosse spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Watching lacrosse spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Watching lacrosse spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Watching lacrosse spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Watching lacrosse spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Watching lacrosse spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i really want to get a second discipline since i do both electrical and controls engineering but cannot bring myself to get excited to study for the october CSE exam spam

worst part is, ive already been approved to take it


----------



## TWJ PE




----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i really want to get a second discipline since i do both electrical and controls engineering but cannot bring myself to get excited to study for the october CSE exam spam

worst part is, ive already been approved to take it


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i really want to get a second discipline since i do both electrical and controls engineering but cannot bring myself to get excited to study for the october CSE exam spam

worst part is, ive already been approved to take it


----------



## TWJ PE

Watching lacrosse spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i really want to get a second discipline since i do both electrical and controls engineering but cannot bring myself to get excited to study for the october CSE exam spam

worst part is, ive already been approved to take it


----------



## TWJ PE

Watching lacrosse spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i really want to get a second discipline since i do both electrical and controls engineering but cannot bring myself to get excited to study for the october CSE exam spam

worst part is, ive already been approved to take it


----------



## TWJ PE

Watching lacrosse spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i really want to get a second discipline since i do both electrical and controls engineering but cannot bring myself to get excited to study for the october CSE exam spam

worst part is, ive already been approved to take it


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i really want to get a second discipline since i do both electrical and controls engineering but cannot bring myself to get excited to study for the october CSE exam spam

worst part is, ive already been approved to take it


----------



## TWJ PE

Watching lacrosse spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i really want to get a second discipline since i do both electrical and controls engineering but cannot bring myself to get excited to study for the october CSE exam spam

worst part is, ive already been approved to take it


----------



## TWJ PE

Watching lacrosse spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i really want to get a second discipline since i do both electrical and controls engineering but cannot bring myself to get excited to study for the october CSE exam spam

worst part is, ive already been approved to take it


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i really want to get a second discipline since i do both electrical and controls engineering but cannot bring myself to get excited to study for the october CSE exam spam

worst part is, ive already been approved to take it


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i really want to get a second discipline since i do both electrical and controls engineering but cannot bring myself to get excited to study for the october CSE exam spam

worst part is, ive already been approved to take it


----------



## TWJ PE

Watching lacrosse spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Watching lacrosse spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i really want to get a second discipline since i do both electrical and controls engineering but cannot bring myself to get excited to study for the october CSE exam spam

worst part is, ive already been approved to take it


----------



## TWJ PE

Watching lacrosse spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i really want to get a second discipline since i do both electrical and controls engineering but cannot bring myself to get excited to study for the october CSE exam spam

worst part is, ive already been approved to take it


----------



## TWJ PE

Watching lacrosse spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i really want to get a second discipline since i do both electrical and controls engineering but cannot bring myself to get excited to study for the october CSE exam spam

worst part is, ive already been approved to take it


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i really want to get a second discipline since i do both electrical and controls engineering but cannot bring myself to get excited to study for the october CSE exam spam

worst part is, ive already been approved to take it


----------



## TWJ PE

Watching lacrosse spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i really want to get a second discipline since i do both electrical and controls engineering but cannot bring myself to get excited to study for the october CSE exam spam

worst part is, ive already been approved to take it


----------



## TWJ PE

Watching lacrosse spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i really want to get a second discipline since i do both electrical and controls engineering but cannot bring myself to get excited to study for the october CSE exam spam

worst part is, ive already been approved to take it


----------



## TWJ PE

Watching lacrosse spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i really want to get a second discipline since i do both electrical and controls engineering but cannot bring myself to get excited to study for the october CSE exam spam

worst part is, ive already been approved to take it


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i really want to get a second discipline since i do both electrical and controls engineering but cannot bring myself to get excited to study for the october CSE exam spam

worst part is, ive already been approved to take it


----------



## TWJ PE

Watching lacrosse spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i really want to get a second discipline since i do both electrical and controls engineering but cannot bring myself to get excited to study for the october CSE exam spam

worst part is, ive already been approved to take it


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i really want to get a second discipline since i do both electrical and controls engineering but cannot bring myself to get excited to study for the october CSE exam spam

worst part is, ive already been approved to take it


----------



## TWJ PE

Watching lacrosse spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i really want to get a second discipline since i do both electrical and controls engineering but cannot bring myself to get excited to study for the october CSE exam spam

worst part is, ive already been approved to take it


----------



## TWJ PE

No wammies


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i really want to get a second discipline since i do both electrical and controls engineering but cannot bring myself to get excited to study for the october CSE exam spam

worst part is, ive already been approved to take it


----------



## TWJ PE

Big money, no whammies.


----------



## TWJ PE

Duck


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i really want to get a second discipline since i do both electrical and controls engineering but cannot bring myself to get excited to study for the october CSE exam spam

worst part is, ive already been approved to take it


----------



## TWJ PE

Duck


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i really want to get a second discipline since i do both electrical and controls engineering but cannot bring myself to get excited to study for the october CSE exam spam

worst part is, ive already been approved to take it


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i really want to get a second discipline since i do both electrical and controls engineering but cannot bring myself to get excited to study for the october CSE exam spam

worst part is, ive already been approved to take it


----------



## TWJ PE

Duck


----------



## TWJ PE

Duck


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i really want to get a second discipline since i do both electrical and controls engineering but cannot bring myself to get excited to study for the october CSE exam spam

worst part is, ive already been approved to take it


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i really want to get a second discipline since i do both electrical and controls engineering but cannot bring myself to get excited to study for the october CSE exam spam

worst part is, ive already been approved to take it


----------



## TWJ PE

Duck


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i really want to get a second discipline since i do both electrical and controls engineering but cannot bring myself to get excited to study for the october CSE exam spam

worst part is, ive already been approved to take it


----------



## TWJ PE

Duck


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i really want to get a second discipline since i do both electrical and controls engineering but cannot bring myself to get excited to study for the october CSE exam spam

worst part is, ive already been approved to take it


----------



## TWJ PE

Duck


----------



## TWJ PE

Duck


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Why isnt there a CSE subforum???


----------



## TWJ PE

Duck


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Why isnt there a CSE subforum???


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Why isnt there a CSE subforum???


----------



## TWJ PE

Duck


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Why isnt there a CSE subforum???


----------



## TWJ PE

Duck


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Why isnt there a CSE subforum???


----------



## TWJ PE

Duck


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Why isnt there a CSE subforum???


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Why isnt there a CSE subforum???


----------



## TWJ PE

Duck


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Why isnt there a CSE subforum???


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Why isnt there a CSE subforum???


----------



## TWJ PE

Duck


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Why isnt there a CSE subforum???


----------



## TWJ PE

Duck


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Why isnt there a CSE subforum???


----------



## TWJ PE

Duck


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Why isnt there a CSE subforum???


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Why isnt there a CSE subforum???


----------



## TWJ PE

Duck


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Why isnt there a CSE subforum???


----------



## TWJ PE

Duck


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Why isnt there a CSE subforum???


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Why isnt there a CSE subforum???


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Why isnt there a CSE subforum???


----------



## TWJ PE

Duck


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Why isnt there a CSE subforum???


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Why isnt there a CSE subforum???


----------



## TWJ PE

Duck


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Why isnt there a CSE subforum???


----------



## TWJ PE

Watching lacrosse spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Duck


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## TWJ PE

GOOSE!!


----------



## TWJ PE

Watching lacrosse spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam-a-thon


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## TWJ PE

Stack it up


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## TWJ PE

Worthless post.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## TWJ PE

Almost halftime


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## TWJ PE

We want more spam...


----------



## TWJ PE

And more spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## TWJ PE

All the way


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## TWJ PE

Keeping spinning


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## TWJ PE

At this rate we may hit 10K by the end of the weekend


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam-o-rama-ham-dam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam cider


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## TWJ PE

We want 10K


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## TWJ PE

Must get there... we only have two weeks left.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## TWJ PE

15 seconds until the half


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## TWJ PE

Don't forget the bud-ter


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## TWJ PE

It's a sit down strike.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## TWJ PE

Halftime spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## TWJ PE

Just think about it


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we demand a CSE subforum!  :thankyou:


----------



## TWJ PE

Build that spam mountain.


----------



## TWJ PE

Halftime spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam yahtzee


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

my 1776 post!


















































































God Bless America!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

(chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

(chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

(chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

(chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## Haritha

Woke up again

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

long chant


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

USA (chants) USA!


----------



## Haritha

9k easy

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Movie

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Popcorn

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

Butter


----------



## SE_FL

Snickers


----------



## SE_FL

Hot pretzels and mustards


----------



## Haritha

Starburst

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

Nachos and cheese


----------



## SE_FL

Fruit and yogurt


----------



## SE_FL

Sour patch kids


----------



## Haritha

Candy

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

Snow cones


----------



## Haritha

Gummy worms

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Cotton candy

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

Bubblicioius


----------



## Haritha

Fried ice cream at county fair

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

Candy apples


----------



## SE_FL

Milk duds


----------



## Haritha

Garlic ice cream

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Jalapeno chocolate

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

Ewww, I'd still try it


----------



## SE_FL

Root beer float


----------



## SE_FL

Rum balls


----------



## Haritha

Gilroy special I would try too

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

Fruit punch 

TOPPER


----------



## SE_FL

Skittles


----------



## SE_FL

Jolly rancher


----------



## SE_FL

Candy cigarettes-dumb idea


----------



## SE_FL

Reese peanut butter cups


----------



## SE_FL

Licorice


----------



## SE_FL

Gobstoppers


----------



## SE_FL

Hollow chocolate bunny


----------



## SE_FL

Space cream


----------



## SE_FL

Pop rocks


----------



## SE_FL

Candy necklace


----------



## SE_FL

Candy corn


----------



## SE_FL

Corn dogs


----------



## SE_FL

Hot dogs


----------



## SE_FL

Chili dogs


----------



## SE_FL

Sour kraut and mustard


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Weiner dogs


----------



## SE_FL

Steak and beer


----------



## SE_FL

Grilled chicken with Sweet Baby Rays BBQ sauce


----------



## SE_FL

Any protein with Sweet Baby Rays BBQ sauce


----------



## SE_FL

Chicken nuggets with Sweet Baby Rays BBQ Sauce


----------



## SE_FL

Hamburgers with Sweet Baby Rays BBQ sauce


----------



## SE_FL

Smoked pork butt on the back porch


----------



## SE_FL

I need a smoker


----------



## SE_FL

But then I have to use it


----------



## SE_FL

Maybe I can "borrow" my dads for a few months


----------



## SE_FL

ill just have to give him a portion of all my meals


----------



## SE_FL

Maybe he'll watch the kids while I cook


----------



## SE_FL

Haven't tried spam and Sweet Baby Rays BBQ Sauce yet


----------



## SE_FL

Spam spam spam


----------



## SE_FL

Skip to next page


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam on the bottom


----------



## SE_FL

This will be another page of zero content


----------



## SE_FL

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]This will be another page of zero content[/COLOR]


----------



## SE_FL

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]This will be another page of zero content[/COLOR]


----------



## SE_FL

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]This will be another page of zero content[/COLOR]


----------



## SE_FL

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]This will be another page of zero content[/COLOR]


----------



## SE_FL

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]This will be another page of zero content[/COLOR]


----------



## SE_FL

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]This will be another page of zero content[/COLOR]


----------



## SE_FL

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]This will be another page of zero content[/COLOR]


----------



## SE_FL

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]This will be another page of zero content[/COLOR]


----------



## SE_FL

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]This will be another page of zero content[/COLOR]


----------



## SE_FL

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]This will be another page of zero content[/COLOR]


----------



## SE_FL

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]This will be another page of zero content[/COLOR]


----------



## SE_FL

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]This will be another page of zero content[/COLOR]


----------



## SE_FL

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]This will be another page of zero content[/COLOR]


----------



## SE_FL

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]This will be another page of zero content[/COLOR]


----------



## SE_FL

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]This will be another page of zero content[/COLOR]


----------



## SE_FL

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]This will be another page of zero content[/COLOR]


----------



## SE_FL

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]This will be another page of zero content[/COLOR]


----------



## SE_FL

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]This will be another page of zero content[/COLOR]


----------



## SE_FL

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]This will be another page of zero content[/COLOR]


----------



## SE_FL

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]This will be another page of zero content[/COLOR]


----------



## SE_FL

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]This will be another page of zero content[/COLOR]


----------



## SE_FL

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]This will be another page of zero content[/COLOR]


----------



## SE_FL

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]This will be another page of zero content[/COLOR]


----------



## SE_FL

That was [COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]another page of zero content[/COLOR]


----------



## thekzieg

Top


----------



## Haritha

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Meanwhile on earth

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Gravity

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## TWJ PE

Mobile spam


----------



## scatsob

9.81


----------



## TWJ PE

Mobile spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam spam spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spammie


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Hotel spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Hotel spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Mobile hotel spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Mobile spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Rack it up


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam spam spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Mobile spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam alert


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Run up that spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam mountain


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam sauce


----------



## TWJ PE

Hot spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Cold spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Some like it hot


----------



## TWJ PE

Some like it cold


----------



## TWJ PE

Some never know


----------



## scatsob

This sucks


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

yup


----------



## Haritha

Wow that's so close to 9k already

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

At this rate results could be out next Wednesday

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## scatsob

Doesn't matter.


----------



## scatsob

Don't forget...its just a test.


----------



## scatsob

A test of your ability to accidentally study the right shit and accidentally take the test when they happen to ask about shit you knew well already. It's like a Greek tragedy you have to pay $350 to "see"


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam sauce


----------



## TWJ PE

More mobile spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

starting up the big green egg, going to be a late night


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Okay Brisket is on the Big Green Egg


----------



## Haritha

Cleaning

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

only way to make an ipa drinkable.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Painting house spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

akwooly said:


> only way to make an ipa drinkable.


CHICK BEER ALERT! WHOOO WHOOO! CHICK BEER ALERT!

IPAs can only be improved by doubling or tripling them, not adding fruit.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.




----------



## Haritha

Space

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

IPAs suck ass and taste like it.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

akwooly said:


> IPAs suck ass and taste like it.


Stick with whiskey spam


----------



## Haritha

Fractions

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

akwooly said:


> only way to make an ipa drinkable.


That's a good one.


----------



## thekzieg

We went to the Ballast Point tasting room last summer. They have some yummy stuff!


----------



## akwooly

Believe it or not but its 80f here in ak and that grapefruit ipa hit the spot! Too hard to drink ipa in this weather!


----------



## P-E

I think the grapefruit sculpin may have been on the top 250 beer advocate list as some point.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

my brisket still isnt ready


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spamInsert other media


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## Haritha

Getting there 9k

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam​


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 10 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

9k yet?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

9k yet?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

9k yet?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

9k yet?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

9k!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

9001 posts and 9 degrees left on the brisket


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 9 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 9 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 9 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 9 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 9 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

only 9 more degrees! 

waiting on brisket spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

im getting sleepy


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i may take this brisket off early since im reheating it anyways


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

sleep spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

sleepy*


----------



## NJmike PE

100


----------



## NJmike PE

099


----------



## NJmike PE

098


----------



## NJmike PE

097


----------



## NJmike PE

096


----------



## NJmike PE

095


----------



## NJmike PE

094


----------



## NJmike PE

093


----------



## NJmike PE

092


----------



## NJmike PE

091


----------



## NJmike PE

090


----------



## NJmike PE

089


----------



## NJmike PE

088


----------



## NJmike PE

087


----------



## NJmike PE

086


----------



## NJmike PE

085


----------



## NJmike PE

084


----------



## NJmike PE

083


----------



## NJmike PE

082


----------



## NJmike PE

081


----------



## NJmike PE

080


----------



## NJmike PE

079


----------



## NJmike PE

078


----------



## NJmike PE

077


----------



## NJmike PE

076


----------



## NJmike PE

075


----------



## NJmike PE

074


----------



## NJmike PE

073


----------



## NJmike PE

072


----------



## NJmike PE

071


----------



## NJmike PE

070


----------



## NJmike PE

069


----------



## NJmike PE

068


----------



## NJmike PE

067


----------



## NJmike PE

066


----------



## NJmike PE

065


----------



## NJmike PE

064


----------



## NJmike PE

063


----------



## NJmike PE

062


----------



## NJmike PE

061


----------



## NJmike PE

060


----------



## NJmike PE

059


----------



## NJmike PE

058


----------



## NJmike PE

057


----------



## NJmike PE

056


----------



## NJmike PE

055


----------



## NJmike PE

054


----------



## NJmike PE

053


----------



## NJmike PE

052


----------



## NJmike PE

051


----------



## NJmike PE

050


----------



## NJmike PE

049


----------



## NJmike PE

048


----------



## NJmike PE

047


----------



## NJmike PE

046


----------



## NJmike PE

045


----------



## NJmike PE

044


----------



## NJmike PE

043


----------



## NJmike PE

042


----------



## NJmike PE

041


----------



## NJmike PE

040


----------



## NJmike PE

039


----------



## NJmike PE

038


----------



## NJmike PE

037


----------



## NJmike PE

036


----------



## NJmike PE

035


----------



## NJmike PE

034


----------



## NJmike PE

033


----------



## NJmike PE

032


----------



## NJmike PE

031


----------



## NJmike PE

030


----------



## NJmike PE

029


----------



## NJmike PE

028


----------



## NJmike PE

027


----------



## NJmike PE

026


----------



## NJmike PE

025


----------



## NJmike PE

024


----------



## NJmike PE

023


----------



## NJmike PE

022


----------



## NJmike PE

021


----------



## NJmike PE

020


----------



## NJmike PE

019


----------



## NJmike PE

018


----------



## NJmike PE

017


----------



## NJmike PE

016


----------



## NJmike PE

015


----------



## NJmike PE

014


----------



## NJmike PE

013


----------



## NJmike PE

012


----------



## NJmike PE

011


----------



## NJmike PE

010


----------



## NJmike PE

009


----------



## NJmike PE

008


----------



## NJmike PE

007


----------



## NJmike PE

006


----------



## NJmike PE

005


----------



## NJmike PE

004


----------



## NJmike PE

003


----------



## NJmike PE

002


----------



## NJmike PE

001


----------



## NJmike PE

000


----------



## scatsob

00 buck


----------



## matt267 PE

I knew you all would make it to 9k this weekend.


----------



## SE_FL

http://m.journaltimes.com/lifestyles/relationships-and-special-occasions/pig-out-spam-museum-has-new-home-in-downtown-austin/article_bb3fb44c-32b6-5ae1-8bfb-1250f157616f.html

new home for spam museum.


----------



## SE_FL

I wasn't even aware there was an old one


----------



## SE_FL

Not sure why I am ever surprised at these things


----------



## SE_FL

14,000 SF of spam


----------



## SE_FL

They even have "spambassadors" distributing "spamples".


----------



## SE_FL

15 types of spam are for sale


----------



## SE_FL

19 interactive video screens


----------



## SE_FL

Hanging out in the River today


----------



## SE_FL

Placing 300 oyster matts with my Rotary Club


----------



## SE_FL

Last Sunday they placed 750


----------



## SE_FL

But then ran out of concrete doughnuts


----------



## SE_FL

Looks like donuts made it to the top of the page, sweet!


----------



## SE_FL

One oyster matt can filter 30 gallons of water per day


----------



## SE_FL

Even more importantly, helps seagrasses


----------



## SE_FL

And in turn


----------



## SE_FL

Creates viable fisheries fit the baby fish


----------



## SE_FL

Which will grow up to be caught (and released) by me if a few years


----------



## SE_FL

People helping people


----------



## SE_FL

Oyster matt spam


----------



## SE_FL

http://www.tcpalm.com/news/russ-lemmon-oyster-mats-seen-as-way-to-bring-back-marine-life-in-lagoon-ep-349440117-341582191.html?d=mobile


----------



## SE_FL

Oyster mat spam


----------



## SE_FL

Oyster mat spam


----------



## SE_FL

Oyster mat spam


----------



## SE_FL

Oyster mat spam


----------



## SE_FL

Oyster mat spam


----------



## SE_FL

Oysters mat spam


----------



## SE_FL

Oyster mat spam


----------



## dvvader

2 hours since last post?!


----------



## dvvader

Unacceptable!


----------



## dvvader

Let's keep this train rolling!


----------



## dvvader

Choo choo!


----------



## dvvader

spam


----------



## SE_FL

dvvader said:


> Let's keep this train rolling!


Get on it dog gone it!


----------



## SE_FL

5 in a row ain't notin'


----------



## SE_FL

Burn through the pages


----------



## SE_FL

These are oyster mats in case you were wondering 

View attachment 8187


----------



## SE_FL

Finished that island, now we have to wait until Nov for the next permit to be approved


----------



## SE_FL

Lunch time spam


----------



## SE_FL

I smell like fish


----------



## SE_FL

Good thing the swimming pool is next on my agenda


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

overslept and loved it spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

overslept and loved it spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

overslept and loved it spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

overslept and loved it spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

overslept and loved it spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

overslept and loved it spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

overslept and loved it spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

overslept and loved it spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

overslept and loved it spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

overslept and loved it spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Woke up and ate spam, spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

overslept and loved it spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

overslept and loved it spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

overslept and loved it spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

overslept and loved it spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

overslept and loved it spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

overslept and loved it spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

overslept and loved it spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

overslept and loved it spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

overslept and loved it spam


----------



## akwooly

So how did the brisket turn out?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

akwooly said:


> So how did the brisket turn out?


pretty good but not amazing


----------



## TWJ PE

Recovery day spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Chipotle brat spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Pre-game spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Pre-dinner spam snack


----------



## Karissa

Need to catch up spam


----------



## Karissa

Need to catch up spam


----------



## Karissa

Need to catch up spam


----------



## Karissa

Need to catch up spam


----------



## Karissa

Need to catch up spam


----------



## Karissa

Need to catch up spam


----------



## Karissa

Need to catch up spam


----------



## Karissa

Need to catch up spam


----------



## Karissa

Need to catch up spam


----------



## Karissa

Need to catch up spam


----------



## Karissa

Need to catch up spam


----------



## Karissa

Need to catch up spam


----------



## Karissa

Need to catch up spam


----------



## Karissa

Need to catch up spam


----------



## Karissa

Need to catch up spam


----------



## Karissa

Need to catch up spam


----------



## Karissa

Need to catch up spam


----------



## Karissa

Need to catch up spam


----------



## Karissa

Need to catch up spam


----------



## Karissa

Need to catch up spam


----------



## Karissa

Need to catch up spam


----------



## Karissa

Need to catch up spam


----------



## Karissa

Need to catch up spam


----------



## Karissa

Need to catch up spam


----------



## Karissa

Need to catch up spam


----------



## Karissa

Need to catch up spam


----------



## Karissa

Need to catch up spam


----------



## Karissa

Need to catch up spam


----------



## Karissa

Need to catch up spam


----------



## Karissa

Need to catch up spam


----------



## Karissa

Need to catch up spam


----------



## Karissa

Need to catch up spam


----------



## Karissa

Need to catch up spam


----------



## Karissa

Need to catch up spam


----------



## Karissa

Need to catch up spam


----------



## Karissa

Need to catch up spam


----------



## Karissa

Need to catch up spam


----------



## Karissa

Need to catch up spam


----------



## Karissa

Need to catch up spam


----------



## Karissa

Need to catch up spam


----------



## Karissa

Need to catch up spam


----------



## Karissa

Need to catch up spam


----------



## Karissa

Need to catch up spam


----------



## Karissa

Top!


----------



## matt267 PE

Not top


----------



## matt267 PE

Saw the jungle book last night. My daughter gave it a thumbs up. The wolves reminded me of my American Eskimo.


----------



## TWJ PE

Pre-game spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Run it up to 9.5K today!


----------



## P-E

Cmon 10k


----------



## P-E

Too busy during beer right now


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## P-E

Do it to it


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Top


----------



## P-E

Need some help ?


----------



## P-E

Lot of. Beer


----------



## P-E

guy talking about jugs


----------



## P-E

Can't concentrate.


----------



## P-E

Not fair


----------



## P-E

Ass talk


----------



## P-E

Not homr


----------



## P-E

Heady and other beer


----------



## P-E

Tank he re I come


----------



## P-E

Night shift lot O. Drunk


----------



## P-E

Drinks good beer


----------



## P-E

How get tank


----------



## P-E

Lost


----------



## P-E

Not dgiunf


----------



## P-E

Fnf


----------



## P-E

Mjmdi


----------



## P-E

Not compute


----------



## P-E

Dix iccpm


----------



## P-E

Duchwemdnsjsjc


----------



## P-E

Du HS endless. E


----------



## P-E

Bdehd


----------



## P-E

Ske


----------



## P-E

Bsueis


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## P-E

Sheiekx :bananalama:


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## P-E

Hsje


----------



## P-E

Shusis


----------



## TWJ PE

Game spam


----------



## P-E

Shshs


----------



## TWJ PE

On the way, to 10-K.


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## SE_FL

Sssppppaaaaaammmmm????


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

:bananalama:


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## P-E

Say wha


----------



## SE_FL

Getting the 1000 for my personal high tonight


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Honcho spam


----------



## P-E

Good ber her


----------



## SE_FL

Spam and beer


----------



## P-E

Ned help?


----------



## SE_FL

Game spam


----------



## SE_FL

P-E said:


> Ned help?


Absolutely


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spellin doent choint


----------



## SE_FL

Spam spam and away


----------



## SE_FL

Time


----------



## SE_FL

Test time


----------



## P-E

Need yeti


----------



## SE_FL

?? The hex is off!


----------



## SE_FL

"I'm an idiot who can't write TIME!"


----------



## SE_FL

Nope


----------



## P-E

Aweso

 most cooler


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

I like how a hockey team is named the Sharks


----------



## P-E

Yeti. Yeti yeti


----------



## SE_FL

Have you ever seen a shark on ice?


----------



## SE_FL

Maybe a killer whale

:bananalama:


----------



## P-E

Land


----------



## SE_FL

But not a shark


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## P-E

Shark


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

40 to go till 1000


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Watching hockey spam


----------



## SE_FL

Kinda sad I only watch during the playoffs


----------



## SE_FL

Or live


----------



## SE_FL

Then again


----------



## SE_FL

I was studying during the entire season


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam 

:bananalama:


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam 7


----------



## SE_FL

Spam 6


----------



## SE_FL

Spam 5


----------



## SE_FL

Spam 4


----------



## SE_FL

Spam 3


----------



## SE_FL

Spam 2


----------



## SE_FL

1000 posts


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Spam


----------



## SE_FL

Bottom spam


----------



## SE_FL

:bananalama: 
Who's next?


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

9500!


----------



## Karissa

Top :bananalama:


----------



## P-E

SE_FL said:


> Absolutely


When I get home


----------



## P-E

Mosaic hops


----------



## P-E

Citra is good too


----------



## P-E

Like galaxy a lot


----------



## P-E

Mon gonna suck bAd


----------



## P-E

Real bad


----------



## P-E

Morph night shift


----------



## P-E

Duncjdk


----------



## P-E

Fjidjd


----------



## P-E

Bdjdjp


----------



## P-E

Fidincn


----------



## P-E

Crown. Joan xl


----------



## SE_FL

P-E said:


> Mon gonna suck bAd


I can already feel a crappy day tomorrow, but I'm going to survive to drink another beer.


----------



## SE_FL

Hshavec


----------



## TWJ PE

Intermission spam


----------



## TWJ PE

The road to 10K.


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam road.


----------



## TWJ PE

Rock n spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Does anyone really know what time is it?


----------



## TWJ PE

Doesn't anybody really care?


----------



## TWJ PE

Here we go to 10K


----------



## TWJ PE

Set the stage for the week to complete the goal.


----------



## TWJ PE

May be the last full week to get spam work in.


----------



## TWJ PE

Intermission spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Hot hand in the dice game.


----------



## TWJ PE

Run it up.


----------



## TWJ PE

The road to 10K


----------



## TWJ PE

We got this


----------



## TWJ PE

5 minutes of rapid fire spam.


----------



## TWJ PE

...and GO!


----------



## TWJ PE

Intermission spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Hot spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Cold spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Some like it hot


----------



## TWJ PE

Some like it cold


----------



## TWJ PE

Some never know


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam cycle


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam and jam


----------



## TWJ PE

Typing spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Worthless post


----------



## TWJ PE

And another


----------



## TWJ PE

How high?


----------



## TWJ PE

Maybe low?


----------



## TWJ PE

Just right.


----------



## TWJ PE

I can make your hands clap.


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam and rum


----------



## TWJ PE

Which by the way, I had way too much of last night.


----------



## TWJ PE

Rum, that is.


----------



## TWJ PE

Intermission spam.


----------



## TWJ PE

Bag it and tag it... 10K.


----------



## TWJ PE

Don't think just type spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Typing spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Intermission spam,


----------



## TWJ PE

Next spam post


----------



## TWJ PE

After next spam post


----------



## TWJ PE

^^ That doesn't make sense.


----------



## TWJ PE

Getting ready to start the 3rd period.


----------



## TWJ PE

More spam


----------



## TWJ PE

10K and 400 pages... here we go.


----------



## TWJ PE

Blah spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Frozen spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Next spam.


----------



## TWJ PE

New spam.


----------



## TWJ PE

Old spam.


----------



## TWJ PE

Let's get more spam.


----------



## scatsob

morning spam


----------



## scatsob

Results will be out next week. Unless this thread reached 15k, in that case they will never be released and when you die you will be stuck in a purgatory where you take the test every 6 months and watch your bank account go farther into the red for all eternity.  Oh, and NCEES revokes your EIT as well.


----------



## scatsob

Happy Monday ?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Hiyo!!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!​


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## Haritha

10 k today

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## Haritha

Almost there

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!​


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## Haritha

Tried

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## Haritha

The problem is resolved

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## Haritha

Tomorrow is the big day

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Cloud speed

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## Haritha

Training day

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## Haritha

Good luck everyone

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## Haritha

Machine learning - but some one must teach

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## Haritha

Here are some areas of project

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## Haritha

This is interesting

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.




----------



## glockjacket P.E.




----------



## glockjacket P.E.

http://i.giphy.com/l2Jeja1WW50EQJVQI.gif


----------



## glockjacket P.E.




----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## Haritha

The Simpsons

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Long time

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 




















did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 




















did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 




















did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 




















did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 




















did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 




















did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 




















did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 




















did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 




















did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 




















did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 




















did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 




















did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 




















did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 




















did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 




















did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 




















did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 




















did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 




















did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 




















did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 




















did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 




















did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 




















did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 




















did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 




















did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 




















did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 




















did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 




















did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 




















did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 




















did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 




















did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 




















did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 




















did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 




















did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



 did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 




















did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 




















did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

now? 

did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!
 



did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!

ab


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i guess i could be studying for the oct CSE exam instead of complaining but thatd be no fun


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

did we get our CSE forum yet?!


----------



## Haritha

What is cse

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.




----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Haritha said:


> What is cse
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


Control System Engineering...AKA Awesome AKA not cool enough for EB.com


----------



## Haritha

So like scada?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

"with the Oct Exams quickly approaching, we need a controls system subforum" ~Everyone


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

"with the Oct Exams quickly approaching, we need a controls system subforum" ~Everyone


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

"with the Oct Exams quickly approaching, we need a controls system subforum" ~Everyone


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

"with the Oct Exams quickly approaching, we need a controls system subforum" ~Everyone


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

"with the Oct Exams quickly approaching, we need a controls system subforum" ~Everyone


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

"with the Oct Exams quickly approaching, we need a controls system subforum" ~Everyone


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

"with the Oct Exams quickly approaching, we need a controls system subforum" ~Everyone


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

"with the Oct Exams quickly approaching, we need a controls system subforum" ~Everyone


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

"with the Oct Exams quickly approaching, we need a controls system subforum" ~Everyone


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

"with the Oct Exams quickly approaching, we need a controls system subforum" ~Everyone


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

"with the Oct Exams quickly approaching, we need a controls system subforum" ~Everyone


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

"with the Oct Exams quickly approaching, we need a controls system subforum" ~Everyone


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

"with the Oct Exams quickly approaching, we need a controls system subforum" ~Everyone


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

"with the Oct Exams quickly approaching, we need a controls system subforum" ~Everyone


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

"with the Oct Exams quickly approaching, we need a controls system subforum" ~Everyone


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

"with the Oct Exams quickly approaching, we need a controls system subforum" ~Everyone


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

"with the Oct Exams quickly approaching, we need a controls system subforum" ~Everyone


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

"with the Oct Exams quickly approaching, we need a controls system subforum" ~Everyone


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

"with the Oct Exams quickly approaching, we need a controls system subforum" ~Everyone


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

"with the Oct Exams quickly approaching, we need a controls system subforum" ~Everyone


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

"with the Oct Exams quickly approaching, we need a controls system subforum" ~Everyone


----------



## Haritha

Is this a new test

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.




----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Haritha said:


> Is this a new test
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


dont think so, just few test takers


----------



## glockjacket P.E.




----------



## Haritha

So must be hard to find resources

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

For the depth

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.




----------



## glockjacket P.E.




----------



## Haritha

Oh oh...

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.




----------



## Haritha

How does the sub forum work

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Who must start one

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.




----------



## glockjacket P.E.




----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Haritha said:


> So must be hard to find resources
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


very which is why a subforum would be great...cough cough....


----------



## Haritha

Well may be you can get more people to sign up

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.




----------



## glockjacket P.E.




----------



## Haritha

How many people

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Haritha said:


> How many people
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


at least one that i know of....


----------



## Haritha

Needed for forum

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

May be get more people to eb from cse

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Apparently 268 people took it in October of last year and 90 of them failed so theres at least 90 plus me interested in the forum


PE Control Systems


222


73%


46


35%


----------



## Haritha

Who offers classes in depth for this subject

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

268 people took the exam!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

thats 2.5% of all the test takers in Oct


----------



## Haritha

That's a good number

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

or 1.25 of 2015 test takers...


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

thats a lot! we need the forum!


----------



## Haritha

Ok... relatively low number

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Nevertheless

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Haritha said:


> Who offers classes in depth for this subject
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


ISA offers a course buts pretty pricey


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

we have a forum for PE Metallurgical and Materials


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

and they only had 66 test takers last October


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

it has 1 post


----------



## Haritha

Is my understanding correct? Control systems is for automation ?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Haritha said:


> Is my understanding correct? Control systems is for automation ?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


yes sir


----------



## Haritha

Considering importance of the field

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Haritha said:


> Considering importance of the field
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


Exactly! there must be a subforum!


----------



## Haritha

Surprised of low numbers

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Is certification not mandatory in cse?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

I mean pe licensing

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Haritha said:


> Is certification not mandatory in cse?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


not for me, i already passed power so in my state i can stamp anything im competent in but i want it for personal reasons AKA pride


----------



## Haritha

Well that's interesting

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

CSE!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

CSE!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

CSE!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

CSE!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

CSE!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

CSE!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

CSE!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

CSE!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

CSE!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

CSE!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

CSE!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

CSE!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

CSE!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

CSE!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

CSE!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

CSE!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

CSE!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

CSE!


----------



## Haritha

I'm assuming you would get the sub forum pretty soon

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

CSE!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

CSE!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

CSE!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

CSE!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

CSE!


----------



## Haritha

Wishing you all the very best

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

CSE!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

CSE!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

CSE!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

CSE!


----------



## Haritha

10 k then

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Any one got the results already?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Haritha said:


> Any one got the results already?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


i did!


----------



## Haritha

April 2016 results?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

I guess I've got to be specific

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Haritha said:


> April 2016 results?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


negative


----------



## Haritha

Ok at least 2 more weeks I suppose

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Haritha said:


> Ok at least 2 more weeks I suppose
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


1 if youre lucky


----------



## scatsob

Let's go with one


----------



## scatsob

Lunchtime spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Monday morning spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Mondays suck spam


----------



## NJmike PE

Ok. New rule. Spam must now be quality posts. No double (or more) posting.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

NJmike PE said:


> Ok. New rule. Spam must now be quality posts. No double (or more) posting.


What???????


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Ok. New rule. Spam must now be quality posts. No double (or more) posting.


Buzz kill.

It's about damn time too.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

No double posts, or no copy and past bs?


----------



## matt267 PE

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> No double posts, or no copy and past bs?


yes


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

matt267 PE said:


> 5 minutes ago, Ken PE 3.0 said: No double posts, or no copy and past bs?
> 
> 
> 
> yes
Click to expand...

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## NJmike PE

agreed


----------



## matt267 PE

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> Thanks for the clarification.


No problem.

Also, this is a "quality post."


----------



## TWJ PE

Monday morning spam!!!


----------



## TWJ PE

On the way to 10K.


----------



## TWJ PE

That has a good ring to it.


----------



## TWJ PE

In other news, results are still pending.


----------



## NJmike PE

NJmike PE said:


> Ok. New rule. Spam must now be quality posts. No double (or more) posting.






W9TWJ said:


> On the way to 10K.






W9TWJ said:


> That has a good ring to it.






W9TWJ said:


> In other news, results are still pending.


apparently you don't read well. Double posting has been suspended


----------



## SE_FL

NJmike PE said:


> Ok. New rule. Spam must now be quality posts. No double (or more) posting.


I like a good challenge


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

There was a rule change this morning @W9TWJ


----------



## NJmike PE

The whistles go woooooo

EDIT: ToP

:bananalama:


----------



## Karissa

so double posting is having a post immediately after your own post? Not just posting the same thing twice?


----------



## matt267 PE

Karissa said:


> *so double posting is having a post immediately after your own post?* Not just posting the same thing twice?


Yes.

Edit:

And yes, this was a quality post.


----------



## Karissa

got it.


----------



## TWJ PE

Karissa said:


> so double posting is having a post immediately after your own post? Not just *posting the same thing twice*?


My fault; however, that is my definition of a double post (or a variation).

Moving on...


----------



## Karissa

W9TWJ said:


> My fault; however, that is my definition of a double post (or a variation).
> 
> Moving on...


that's how I took it too. Wasn't sure what you did wrong but all good now.

^^ quality post


----------



## scatsob

So the rules have been reinstated?  And no, I'm not going back to check.


----------



## TWJ PE

scatsob said:


> So the rules have been reinstated?  And no, I'm not going back to check.


That is correct.


----------



## matt267 PE

Quality post this is.


----------



## Karissa

I feel like quality post is up to interpretation but the copy and paste thing got boring thousands of posts ago.


----------



## matt267 PE

Karissa said:


> I feel like quality post is up to interpretation but the copy and paste thing got boring thousands of posts ago.


There is a time and place for everything.


----------



## Karissa

...and that time is college


----------



## matt267 PE

Karissa said:


> ...and that time is college


Things like ctrl-c + ctrl-v never happen in college.


----------



## Karissa

I did, but it was to transfer information to the correct program.


----------



## matt267 PE

Karissa said:


> I did, but it was to transfer information to the correct program.


Like from the internet to your word processor?


----------



## Karissa

nope, I earned my bad GPA all by myself.


----------



## matt267 PE

*Karissa*

26 April


1910 posts




*P-E*
25 April


1418 posts




*glockjacket*
25 April


1007 posts




*SE_FL*
28 April


964 posts




*W9TWJ*
27 April


871 posts




*thekzieg PE*
25 April


739 posts




*matt267 PE*
25 April


698 posts




*Ship Wreck PE*
25 April


467 posts




*Haritha*
28 April


325 posts




*NJmike PE*
25 April


277 posts


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8192


----------



## TWJ PE

matt267 PE said:


> *Karissa*
> 
> 26 April
> 
> 
> 1910 posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *P-E*
> 25 April
> 
> 
> 1418 posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *glockjacket*
> 25 April
> 
> 
> 1007 posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SE_FL*
> 28 April
> 
> 
> 964 posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *W9TWJ*
> 27 April
> 
> 
> 871 posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *thekzieg PE*
> 25 April
> 
> 
> 739 posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *matt267 PE*
> 25 April
> 
> 
> 698 posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ship Wreck PE*
> 25 April
> 
> 
> 467 posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Haritha*
> 28 April
> 
> 
> 325 posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NJmike PE*
> 25 April
> 
> 
> 277 posts


Rookie question:

How do you see those stats? Can only admins see it?


----------



## NJmike PE

am I winning?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Well damn, I didn't even make the top ten list.  :sucks:


----------



## matt267 PE

W9TWJ said:


> Rookie question:
> 
> How do you see those stats? Can only admins see it?


It's the type of thing we all had to learn on our own. Explore the site a bit and you'll find it eventually.



NJmike PE said:


> am I winning?


Yes, you're a winner.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> It's the type of thing we all had to learn on our own. Explore the site a bit and you'll find it eventually.
> 
> Yes, you're a winner.


----------



## matt267 PE

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> Well damn, I didn't even make the top ten list.  :sucks:


Get spammin' my friend.


----------



## scatsob

Sweet, not in the top 10 ?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

matt267 PE said:


> 4 minutes ago, Ken PE 3.0 said: Well damn, I didn't even make the top ten list.  :sucks:
> 
> 
> 
> Get spammin' my friend.
Click to expand...

Now I have to wait for someone else to spam before I spam.


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8193


----------



## matt267 PE

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> Now I have to wait for someone else to spam before I spam.


Here you go, have some spam.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Thank you


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Ugh! I hate the rulez


----------



## snickerd3

wait, since when are there rules?


----------



## TWJ PE

snickerd3 said:


> wait, since when are there rules?


This morning - the czar has spoken.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

I know NJ has no freedom but this ain't New Jersey! We want our double post freedom back!


----------



## matt267 PE

glockjacket said:


> I know NJ has no freedom but this ain't New Jersey! We want our double post freedom back!


You sure have lots of demands. First you want a special subforum, now you want freedom?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

matt267 PE said:


> You sure have lots of demands. First you want a special subforum, now you want freedom?


Yes! We demand both!


----------



## Karissa

W9TWJ said:


> Rookie question:
> 
> How do you see those stats? Can only admins see it?


I haven't been able to figure it out either. I'll go with the excuse that I'm an idiot and don't get computers.


----------



## snickerd3

i haven't tried with since the newest update of the site.


----------



## matt267 PE

Karissa said:


> I haven't been able to figure it out either. I'll go with the excuse that I'm an idiot and don't get computers.


It's really not that hard.


----------



## Karissa

matt267 PE said:


> It's really not that hard.


then I really won't find it. I tried, I give up


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

I figured it out. Can't be that hard


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Remember in Oct when someone broke the rules and had the forum shut down for a bit??


----------



## snickerd3

NJ doesn't have that kind of power.  so if he created the rule, it is more of a guideline...


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Karissa

Figured it out, I was trying too hard


----------



## NJmike PE

snickerd3 said:


> NJ doesn't have that kind of power.  so if he created the rule, it is more of a guideline...


While snick is correct that I do not have the authority to do so I do know a few folks who do....


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

So many threats! Let's come together people! The antispammers win if we lose!


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> While snick is correct that I do not have the authority to do so I do know a few folks who do....


And I think snick is one of those folks.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Uh oh


----------



## TWJ PE

It's on like Donkey Kong.


----------



## SE_FL

I'm just glad that spehlling still doesn't count.


----------



## knight1fox3

Always remember the first rule of forum spamming...






And a ToP to boot!!! :bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Always remember the first rule of forum spamming...


thank you fox!


----------



## TWJ PE

Can I go home yet?


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8195


----------



## matt267 PE

quality spam


----------



## Karissa

^ the finest of quality


----------



## matt267 PE

We should expect nothing less.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

I got to work after at dr appt at 10:50. Left for lunch at 11:20. Spam.


----------



## Karissa

engineers should have very high standards for quality


----------



## TWJ PE

Post lunch spam.

I'm tired.


----------



## matt267 PE

and that's why we're here.


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8196


----------



## snickerd3

mondays suck!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Almost time to go home


----------



## snickerd3

what?  lunch just ended how can it be time to go home


----------



## matt267 PE

snickerd3 said:


> mondays suck!


most days do.


----------



## Karissa

I really want a beer but am still stuck at work  :brickwall:


----------



## Dleg

anti-spam post.


----------



## Road Guy

why does today feel like a Monday?


----------



## matt267 PE

come on @Dleg, show us some quality.


----------



## Ble_PE

Wait, what's going on in here?


----------



## matt267 PE

You know what this is.


----------



## Dleg

If I posted "quality", I'd probably get in trouble with the IT people here.


----------



## matt267 PE

Mmmm, good point. I'll check back after hours then.


----------



## Ble_PE

After hours for you is still work day for me and dleg.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

25 days until Vegas convention. Life is tough??


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

SE_FL said:


> I'm just glad that spehlling still doesn't count.


Spelling always counts.


----------



## envirotex

random


----------



## matt267 PE

Here, have some spam.


----------



## Dleg

A Spam pizza where the crust is made of Spam, the sauce is creamed Spam, and it's topped with cheesy Spam.


----------



## NJmike PE

1 hour to go


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Too many hours to go


----------



## Dleg

I just had a slice of Papa John's pepperoni pizza with a tub of their garlic sauce.

Not much different than an all-Spam pizza.

Gross.


----------



## snickerd3

i haven't had papajohns since college


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Dleg said:


> I just had a slice of Papa John's pepperoni pizza with a tub of their garlic sauce.Not much different than an all-Spam pizza.
> 
> Gross.


Spam is for prisoners and sailors.


----------



## Karissa

time to go home, I've had enough of work for the day


----------



## Dleg

Spam is for islanders.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam is for the dedicated.


----------



## Dleg

And you, sir, deserve the Congressional Medal of Spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

Thanks, I guess.


----------



## Dleg




----------



## Haritha

10 k today

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dleg

Donald Trump will Make Spamerica Great Again.


----------



## TWJ PE

Haritha said:


> 10 k today
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


We are on our way.

That leaves 5K for the rest of the week - which will be done.

Just in time for the results to be released next week.


----------



## Dleg

Let's do it


----------



## Dleg

Let's do it


----------



## Dleg

Let's do it


----------



## Dleg

Let's do it


----------



## Dleg

Let's do it


----------



## Dleg

Let's do it


----------



## Dleg

Let's do it

TOP - only 100 to go


----------



## Dleg

Let's do it


----------



## Dleg

Let's do it


----------



## Dleg

Let's do it


----------



## Dleg

Let's do it


----------



## Dleg

Let's do it


----------



## Dleg

Let's do it


----------



## Dleg

Do let's it


----------



## Dleg

Let's do it


----------



## Dleg

Let's do it


----------



## Dleg

Let's do it


----------



## Dleg

Let's do it


----------



## Dleg

It do let's


----------



## Dleg

Let's do it


----------



## Dleg

Let's do it


----------



## Dleg

Let's do it


----------



## Dleg

Let's do it


----------



## Dleg

Let's do it


----------



## Dleg

Let's do it


----------



## Dleg

Let's do it


----------



## Dleg

Let's do it


----------



## Dleg

Let's do it


----------



## Dleg

Let's do it


----------



## Dleg

Let's do it


----------



## Dleg

Let's do it


----------



## Dleg

*S TOP*


----------



## TWJ PE

Only a few most posts.


----------



## thekzieg

56 hours on my schedule. No time to spam.


----------



## NJmike PE

Dleg said:


> Let's do it


http://engineerboards.com/index.php?/topic/26567-april-2016-spamfest-thread/&amp;do=findComment&amp;comment=7350464


----------



## knight1fox3

thekzieg PE said:


> 56 hours on my schedule. No time to spam.


Slacker...


----------



## matt267 PE

opcorn:


----------



## Dleg

NJmike PE said:


> http://engineerboards.com/index.php?/topic/26567-april-2016-spamfest-thread/&amp;do=findComment&amp;comment=7350464


Sorry, didn't get the memo. Did you use one of the the new TPS cover sheets?  That was in last week's memo.  Did you get that one?


----------



## Karissa

Keep it going


----------



## P-E

Never made it to the drunk tank last night.   Passed out on the couch.   Monday was bad.


----------



## TWJ PE

Next person can post spam.


----------



## Dleg

Spam


----------



## Haritha

Thought I had a meeting

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

You thought wrong.


----------



## TWJ PE

Time to go home spam!


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

muahahaha


----------



## Karissa

Mmmm beer


----------



## Haritha

There almost

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

home early due to high wind and dust...wonderful monday


----------



## akwooly

selling my boat so i can buy a bigger one.  family is getting to big for the current one.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

akwooly said:


> selling my boat so i can buy a bigger one.  family is getting to big for the current one.


How big are you getting?


----------



## matt267 PE

Sounds expensive.


----------



## Dleg

You buying that jet boat that's been on display at the Justastore the last couple of weeks?  That looked pretty nice.


----------



## akwooly

going for a 21' jetcraft extreme shallow.

That hard top inboard at justastore looks pretty sweet, I thought about but that one is too much boat for what i want to do with it.


----------



## Dleg

Cool....


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Pics??


----------



## Dleg

Nope.

*TOP*


----------



## akwooly

this is not a pic of the boat I'm buying but it is the exact same one.


----------



## Dleg

Nice!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

How'd u get a pic of my boat?


----------



## SE_FL

That's a nice looking boat. We always have trouble finding time to go out on the water.


----------



## matt267 PE

I hope to buy a boat some day.


----------



## Dleg

I hope to find a friend who buys a boat some day.


----------



## Haritha

10 k soon

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dleg

Not at this rate, with the new "rules" that The Man put in place....


----------



## Haritha

Drive time

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Rules suck


----------



## akwooly

Dleg said:


> I hope to find a friend who buys a boat some day.


The XS has a rating for 8 people! We'll go fish!


----------



## thekzieg

Haritha said:


> Please fill me in
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


Quality posts only


----------



## Haritha

Wow that's hard for this thread

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg PE said:


> 11 minutes ago, Haritha said: Please fill me in Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Quality posts only
Click to expand...

And no double posting.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

And no double posting about double posting


----------



## scatsob

Time to go make craters.


----------



## P-E

How about triple posting.


----------



## SE_FL

Since I can't spam so much with the new rules, my knight consists of this.

View attachment 8197


----------



## Karissa

That looks exciting... Not


----------



## SE_FL

One of the many items on my to-do list that formed while I was studying. I would throw the whole lot away if I weren't already pot committed.


----------



## Haritha

Though every post is unique - it has a different time stamp

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

Top :bananalama:


----------



## Haritha

Individuals may have typed same thing several times

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Almost 10K


----------



## Haritha

Quality is defined by standards we know here and now

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## thekzieg

Dinner break over, back to work.


----------



## Haritha

To uphold quality is very important

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

Almost there


----------



## TWJ PE

Night time spam.


----------



## Karissa

Only 2 more posts


----------



## TWJ PE

Incorrect, only 1 more spam post.


----------



## Karissa

Yay! Now time for bed


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

lucky, answering emails since I left early


----------



## Road Guy

Karissa said:


> Yay! Now time for bed


Is this the winner?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

yep


----------



## thekzieg

Haritha said:


> What time zone are you working in?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


Overtime.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

hopefully youre hourly


----------



## thekzieg

glockjacket said:


> hopefully youre hourly


Technically salary, but we get hourly pay for any overtime worked.  :thumbs:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

thekzieg PE said:


> Technically salary, but we get hourly pay for any overtime worked.  :thumbs:


lucky....

Salary only sucks


----------



## Haritha

Interesting

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

very interesting


----------



## Haritha

Helium / Mylar balloons being banned for several reasons

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Haritha said:


> Helium / Mylar balloons being banned for several reasons
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


what reasonS!?


----------



## Haritha

Balloons mimicking jellyfish and sea animals trying to eat them. ..

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Haritha said:


> Balloons mimicking jellyfish and sea animals trying to eat them. ..
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


no bueno


----------



## Haritha

Not good for the animals

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Haritha said:


> Not good for the animals
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


nope


----------



## Haritha

So now I can be environmentally responsible when I don't give in to kids tantrums for balloons

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i mean for the animals


----------



## Haritha

Sure

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.




----------



## Haritha

This thread is interesting. ... some times it is so busy like rush hour mornings

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Haritha said:


> This thread is interesting. ... some times it is so busy like rush hour mornings
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk






Haritha said:


> Then other times feels like the gravity movie where the astronaut is stuck in outer space all alone
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


i believe the difference is this thing called "work hours"


----------



## Haritha

That is probably because of the dimension - no notion of space. .. just time

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

could be


----------



## matt267 PE

@Haritha, FYI posting back to back is "double posting." @glockjacket, you should know better. Don't get this sh!t locked down for breaking the rules.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> @Haritha, FYI posting back to back is "double posting." @glockjacket, you should know better. Don't get this sh!t locked down for breaking the rules. [emoji4]


No worries. I may not have the permissions to suspend the thread, but but hard delete the posts in question.

:thumbs:


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## TWJ PE

Good morning spam


----------



## SE_FL

Pancake for the kids this morning spam


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

Wishing I was still asleep spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Wish I could no rules spam.


----------



## Karissa

Road Guy said:


> Is this the winner?


Don't judge. I like sleeping.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

glockjacket said:


> 6 minutes ago, thekzieg PE said: Technically salary, but we get hourly pay for any overtime worked.  :thumbs:
> 
> 
> 
> lucky....Salary only sucks
Click to expand...

Not if you only work 39ish??


----------



## scatsob

I guess things could be worse...boom.


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## scatsob

matt267 PE said:


>


Word. Unfortunately for me I am more target than weapon but at least every so often I get to see the target go away.


----------



## TWJ PE

Regular morning login to MyNCEES - check.


----------



## matt267 PE

And environmental engineers clean up the mess.


----------



## P-E

W9TWJ said:


> Regular morning login to MyNCEES - check.


Does it still say fail?


----------



## TWJ PE

P-E said:


> Does it still say fail?


Nope - it's said pass for awhile now.


----------



## matt267 PE

W9TWJ said:


> Regular morning login to MyNCEES - check.


I still do this just to make sure they haven't found their mistake yet.


----------



## scatsob

I can't wait for my mistake.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

I hate mistakes


----------



## matt267 PE

If the mistake says "PASS," I'll take it.


----------



## scatsob

^^^word


----------



## Haritha

matt267 PE said:


> @Haritha, FYI posting back to back is "double posting." @glockjacket, you should know better. Don't get this sh!t locked down for breaking the rules. [emoji4]


Sorry, not familiar with forum terminology. Will be mindful here after.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

NJmike PE said:


> @Haritha, FYI posting back to back is "double posting." @glockjacket, you should know better. Don't get this sh!t locked down for breaking the rules. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> No worries. I may not have the permissions to suspend the thread, but but hard delete the posts in question. :thumbs:
Click to expand...

Thanks - still learning terminology of forums and threads.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

:facepalm:


----------



## Haritha

Is replying to 2 posts consecutively considered double posting ?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

matt267 PE said:


> :facepalm:


Ditto


----------



## Haritha

Oops sorry - can someone delete my double posts?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## snickerd3

don't worry about it haritha...we aren't that uptight about things here.  They will kid you about it forever, but no worries.


----------



## Haritha

Thanks that's good news. ..

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Haritha said:


> Oops sorry - can someone delete my double posts?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


BAN HER!!



snickerd3 said:


> don't worry about it haritha...we aren't that uptight about things here.  They will kid you about it forever, but no worries.


Not true. I'm so butt hurt right now.


----------



## P-E

All about having fun


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## Haritha

Yes seriously no double posting - agreed

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Damn I'm getting hungry.


----------



## NJmike PE

The "no double posting" rule is more to change things up a bit. Just to keep everyone on their toes


----------



## SE_FL

NJmike PE said:


> The "no double posting" rule is more to change things up a bit. Just to keep everyone on their toes


It is also effective in preventing entire books being posted phrase by phrase.  Was it "Green eggs and Ham"?


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8200


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm happy to see this thread get to over 10k.


----------



## NJmike PE

I too am hungry


----------



## Karissa

I also was hungry so I decided lunch time was now


----------



## TWJ PE

Lunch and learn spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

This bacon pizza will do nicely.


----------



## Karissa

I was *that* person and brought in seafood today.


----------



## Dleg

SE_FL said:


> Since I can't spam so much with the new rules, my knight consists of this.
> 
> View attachment 8197


Hey I have that same rug... 

When were you in my house??!!!!


----------



## P-E

Dleg said:


> Hey I have that same rug...
> 
> When were you in my house??!!!!


That rug is a classic

ToP :bananalama:


----------



## Dleg

But it doesn't match the drapes.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

ugh too many jokes too many jokes but yet no double posting


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

NJmike PE said:


> No worries. I may not have the permissions to suspend the thread, but but hard delete the posts in question.
> 
> :thumbs:


dang, thats cold


----------



## Haritha

Waiting for meeting attendees

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Haritha said:


> Waiting for meeting attendees
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


Give them an eb.com account and conduct your meeting here. That'll get this to 15k of useless posts.


----------



## scatsob

Useless


----------



## matt267 PE

Yup, pretty much.


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8201


----------



## snickerd3

totally changed things up at lunch today.  I tried a completely new type of sandwich.  I tried the sweet onion teriyaki chicken at subway instead of the boring turkey or pulled chicken.  it was ok.  we will see in a few hrs if the sauce will cause heartburn.


----------



## TWJ PE

This thread is crawling along now spam.


----------



## Karissa

so very slow


----------



## matt267 PE

your turn to post.


----------



## Karissa

post


----------



## TWJ PE

I need a nap post.


----------



## Karissa

I would love to go for a siesta... and just not return back to work after.


----------



## matt267 PE

Go for it.

Tag, you're it.


----------



## Karissa

duck


----------



## matt267 PE

goose


----------



## Karissa

that was a quick goose


----------



## Dleg

Rat


----------



## Karissa

Cat


----------



## matt267 PE

tat


----------



## Karissa

bat


----------



## Haritha

Got kicked off the virtual meeting I organized

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Here is some quality for you with a sonic boom TOP!


----------



## knight1fox3

When is beer-thirty?


----------



## matt267 PE

yes, yes it is.


----------



## Dleg

virtual meeting blues.


----------



## Haritha

Yep some one didn't follow the rules again

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Haritha said:


> Yep some one didn't follow the rules again
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


At least it wasn't you this time.


----------



## dvvader

It's a lunch time!!


----------



## scatsob

Not the lunch time?


----------



## NJmike PE

did I win?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Dead shrimp for lunch


----------



## snickerd3

yummy...dead shrimp are the best


----------



## Haritha

The document cannot be printed.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

1 done 5 to go

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Time to go home


----------



## thekzieg




----------



## Haritha

Not again I thought i saw another in the middle

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

That's 5 dollars for each double post. Please send cc info


----------



## TWJ PE

Mobile spam post.


----------



## P-E

Haritha said:


> Not again I thought i saw another in the middle
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


Maybe you did.  Maybe you didn't.


----------



## Haritha

Will wire transfer work? I may need bank account details

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Maybe


----------



## Audi Driver P.E.

Am I too late?


----------



## dvvader

right on time?


----------



## Haritha

Just kidding about the account

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## PE-ness

Greetings, fellow PE-nesses.


----------



## dvvader

^ lol at your user name.  took me a second.  had to sound it out a few times.  glad I didn't say it louder


----------



## NJmike PE

PE-ness said:


> Greetings, fellow PE-nesses.


----------



## Baconator

Hearing results on the way.


----------



## dvvader

@Baconator has spoken


----------



## Dleg

Diet lunch sucked.


----------



## TWJ PE

Just got off the phone with NCEES... tomorrow.

[SIZE= 8px]They are also issuing refunds to everyone who didn't pass.[/SIZE]


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## NJmike PE

Let's get the rock outta here


----------



## Baconator

I don't care much for The Rock either.


----------



## Dleg

I love managing grants.

Oops, wrong thread.


----------



## matt267 PE

I love spam.


----------



## akwooly

I like the Rock.


----------



## Haritha

Can we solve the problem

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I solved the problem, I passed.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

akwooly said:


> I like the Rock.


Do you remember his dad??

Rocky Johnson, the pro wrestler, he was like a cat, always landed on his feet.


----------



## akwooly

old school wrestling


----------



## TWJ PE

Pre-game spam.


----------



## Haritha

We need cake

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## TWJ PE

Haritha said:


> We need cake
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


Yummmmmm......cake!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

It's raining in ga


----------



## akwooly

80f on Saturday and today we had snow flurries.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

From the desk of: Mr. Cater McCarthy.

Head of Remittance Department Bank of Africa.

Dear Beneficiary.

We have this day, received a payment credit instruction from the United Nations and World bank representative office in Switzerland to credit your account with your compensation funds allocated in your name to the tune of Two Million United States Dollars from their reserve joint accounts of World Bank/United Nations with us here.

We are told that you are one of the listed citizen that fall into the victim of scam by Africans some time ago and have to accept this amount as your full compensation from the World Bank /United Nations as you have been approved to claim this if you can accept it under minding any amount you might spend with them.

However, you shall required to re-confirm the following details as specified below to effect the wire transfer

aforementioned above to your designated account details:

{1}. Your Full Name:

{2}. Sex and Age:

{3}. Your Home Address And City/Country:

{4). Your Confidential Cell Phone and Fax:

{5}. Your Bank name:

{6). Your Bank Address:

{7}. Your A/c Numbers:

{8}. Your Beneficiary Names:

{9}. Your Swift Code: N/A:

{10}. Your Routing Numbers:

With this requested information, this bank shall commence with the transfer in your favour and also have it in mind that your information is highly protected by this great bank. Please do provide the above information accurately, because this office cannot afford to be held liable for any wrong transfer of funds or liability of funds credited into a ghost account.

Thanks for your co-operation while looking forward to serving you with the best of our service.

Thanks for your co-operation.

Best Regards,

Mr. Cater McCarthy.

________________________________________________________________

Sent via the WebMail system at gcronline.com


----------



## akwooly

DO IT! $2million woooo!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

That's sounds like a good deal!!


----------



## akwooly

you can buy me a boat.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am going to donate it to EB.


----------



## Dleg

akwooly said:


> 80f on Saturday and today we had snow flurries.


Did it snow?  I've been stuck in my windowless office all day.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Maybe a small cheep boat??

less than 50k


----------



## P-E

An EB party boat.  Sail it up and down the east coast and pick us up.  I'll bring the beer.


----------



## Dleg

Does a cheep boat belong to a bird?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What about strippers??


----------



## Dleg

I'll take one.


----------



## P-E

^that goes without saying


----------



## Dleg

I like strippers.  They've got the right attitude.


----------



## SE_FL

Ship Wreck PE said:


> From the desk of: Mr. Cater McCarthy.
> 
> Head of Remittance Department Bank of Africa.
> 
> Dear Beneficiary.
> 
> We have this day, received a payment credit instruction from the United Nations and World bank representative office in Switzerland to credit your account with your compensation funds allocated in your name to the tune of Two Million United States Dollars from their reserve joint accounts of World Bank/United Nations with us here.


https://embed-ssl.ted.com/talks/james_veitch_this_is_what_happens_when_you_reply_to_spam_email.html

 I watched this Ted talk a few months ago. It's surprisingly enjoyable watching someone screw with the scammers.


----------



## scatsob

Just make sure it's not the C squad.


----------



## P-E

@Dleg you'd like the Burlington H3 summer weekend.  Lots of naked.  Rego is open.


----------



## Dleg

Oh boy, I could hit that after dropping the kid back to college?  When is it?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Stripper cruise lines


----------



## akwooly

Dleg said:


> 31 minutes ago, akwooly said: 80f on Saturday and today we had snow flurries.
> 
> 
> 
> Did it snow?  I've been stuck in my windowless office all day.
Click to expand...

I saw a few flakes mid morning.


----------



## P-E

Dleg said:


> Oh boy, I could hit that after dropping the kid back to college?  When is it?


July 8, 9 10

Kegs tapped at 2p on 8th.  Midnight "run/ugh" that night...


----------



## Haritha

Its Tuesday and feels like Thursday already

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

I'm hungry.


----------



## Haritha

Dinner time

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

can it be the traditional annual hookers and blow party? The only snow allowed is in the ice chests and the mirrors on the tables (as long as the boat is not going too fast).


----------



## thekzieg

Is it Friday? It should be Friday.


----------



## P-E

and bacon


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

is it friday?  must have had too much 'snow' last night.....


----------



## knight1fox3

thekzieg PE said:


> Is it Friday? It should be Friday.


This.


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

Mitch Hedberg spam:

My fake plant died because I did not pretend to water them


----------



## TWJ PE

Intermission spam.


----------



## SE_FL

So this happened in my town today. 8.5" of record rainfall with more on the way. Mechanics are fairly busy. Once it dries out the civil engineers and contractors will be busy.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Say what?!


----------



## Haritha

SE_FL said:


> So this happened in my town today. 8.5" of record rainfall with more on the way. Mechanics are fairly busy. Once it dries out the civil engineers and contractors will be busy./monthly_2016_05/image.thumb.png.2a2ec7a680490b2228190710735e3444.png


Wow that's a lot of rain...

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

But to be fair, the records only go back to 1942. I guess before then nobody really cared how much it actually rained. It's only surprising because it's not associated with a named tropical storm.


----------



## Haritha

Trying to make a paper air plane - gliding dart

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

einatlanta said:


> unknown spam:
> 
> I always love to see the reaction to the marathon runners who grab my cup of vodka.


i've handed them beer before


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

Demitri Martin spam:

The worst time to have a heartattack is during a game of charades.


----------



## Haritha

That is ironically hilarious

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

Tommy Cooper spam:

I am on a whiskey diet. It seems to be working since I lost three days already.


----------



## Haritha

I mean a heart attack isn't funny but this context of dumb charades is hilarious

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

Henery Youngman spam:

 I read about the evils of drinking.....so I gave up reading.....


----------



## Haritha

Good point

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

sleepy spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

hello!!!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Time for work!! Get up sleepy heads


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Bacon


----------



## Karissa

It does not feel like a Wednesday


----------



## scatsob

Delayed flight


----------



## matt267 PE

data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## southernbelle

Too much overtime and not enough sleep!!  I'll take a Whiskey!!


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## TWJ PE

Just finished my coffee... today is my Friday!


----------



## matt267 PE

^ ban him.


----------



## NJmike PE

banning causes a sense of worthlessness within one's self. that is not a positive way to handle it @matt267 PE. Try being more constructive

EDIT:

ToP 

:bananalama:


----------



## akwooly

Trying coaching instead of banning. Grow them not ban them.


----------



## matt267 PE

Fine. @W9TWJ, I hope you enjoyed your coffee this morning. I also hope you enjoy the rest of your day and your long weekend. I hope you don't step in any shit and I hope you don't get too hungover.


----------



## TWJ PE

Well my normal Friday is on Thursday... so bump it up one day!

Does that help the pain any?!


----------



## matt267 PE

It's hurts so much.


----------



## Karissa

W9TWJ said:


> Well my normal Friday is on Thursday... so bump it up one day!
> 
> Does that help the pain any?!


I don't like you...

Do you at least have to work 10 hour days then?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

His wife is probably going to make him paint the house and mow grass while watching all the children while she is shopping at mall


----------



## TWJ PE

Karissa said:


> I don't like you...
> 
> Do you at least have to work 10 hour days then?


Yes, 4-10's. Unless it hits the fan which then I'm here on Friday, Saturday, and Sunday.


----------



## thekzieg

Ship Wreck PE said:


> His wife is probably going to make him paint the house and mow grass while watching all the children while she is shopping at mall


This is my life goal.


----------



## Karissa

Well, at least I never have to work on the weekend.


----------



## TWJ PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> His wife is probably going to make him paint the house and mow grass while watching all the children while she is shopping at mall


I mow. No kids (yet)... and if I had to paint, I would.

What I need to do is organize my garage.


----------



## matt267 PE

W9TWJ said:


> No kids


That must be nice.


----------



## Karissa

even I have the no kids thing going for me.

I would much rather be at home cleaning up the house or garage or doing yard work today than being at work. I just don't have any drive right now.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Morning all!


----------



## matt267 PE

Karissa said:


> even I have the no kids thing going for me.
> 
> I would much rather be at home cleaning up the house or garage or doing yard work today than being at work. I just don't have any drive right now.


Sometimes, after you have kids, you actually WANT to be at work.


----------



## Karissa

matt267 PE said:


> Sometimes, after you have kids, you actually WANT to be at work.


I bet. People say I need to have them but then complain about life or something the kids did and it just makes me content without them.  I should get the children of people who keep trying to pressure me into children a gift

View attachment 8204


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

These guys suck pretty bad too!!


----------



## matt267 PE

hahaha, my daughter used to watch The Wiggles.


----------



## knight1fox3

Only cool cartoons in the Fox household.  Like Voltron and Thunder Cats. :thumbs:


----------



## Flyer_PE

I swear if I hear Fruit Salad one more time......


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

matt267 PE said:


> hahaha, my daughter used to watch The Wiggles.


Did you enjoy them


----------



## matt267 PE

They weren't my favorite. I liked Dragon Tales.

Now she likes to watch the Science Channel.


----------



## Karissa

^ doing it right


----------



## snickerd3

minisnick likes top gear, transformers, and justice league

snickette will only pay attention to my little pony


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

my 11-yr old likes Amazing World of Gumball, Uncle Grandpa &amp; Teen Titans. I especially like the waffle song on Teen Titans.


----------



## matt267 PE

einatlanta said:


> Uncle Grandpa &amp; Teen Titans


My daughter watched those sometimes. I'm not a big fan.

TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

I actually miss watching the original Looney Toons. Use to hang out with my Dad on Saturday mornings watching it.


----------



## matt267 PE

einatlanta said:


> Use to hang out with my Dad on Saturday mornings watching it.


That's good stuff right there. Good memories.


----------



## scatsob

I'm partial to phineas and ferb as well as gravity falls.


----------



## Karissa

maybe its just me but I feel like cartoons aren't of same quality like they used to be. Like is uncle grandpa actually a kids grandpa and uncle?

I loved watching Looney toons from years ago granted I also like ren and stimpy which I'm sure my parents thought was stupid.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE




----------



## P-E

Off soon to another site visit.   Only $22 to park at the office to grab lunch and paperwork.


----------



## matt267 PE

Karissa said:


> I also like ren and stimpy which I'm sure my parents thought was stupid.


good point.


----------



## Dleg

P-E said:


> July 8, 9 10
> 
> Kegs tapped at 2p on 8th.  Midnight "run/ugh" that night...


Oh well, I won't be anywhere close to VT at that time.


----------



## Haritha

Results on the horizon?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## snickerd3

nope


----------



## matt267 PE

Haritha said:


> Results on the horizon?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


Within the next two weeks.


----------



## Karissa

I'm getting more and more anxious about results. I'm not a patient person and my husband says its funny that it is bothering me so much.


----------



## dvvader

matt267 PE said:


> Within the next two hours.


fixt


----------



## matt267 PE

^ nice try.


----------



## dvvader

matt267 PE said:


> ^ nice try.


a man can dream...


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## NJmike PE

10-12 weeks after exam


----------



## Dleg

I had to have my previous state verify my exam results for my present state yesterday.  They screwed it up and didn't put the exam results on it, so I ad to get on the phone with them and walk them through. Look in my file, pull out the exam results, and put that on the form. 

I was surprised to know that all that was reported to my state Board was "pass".  No score.  I thought for a moment that I was going to find out how I actually did on the exam.


----------



## knight1fox3

snickerd3 said:


> minisnick likes top gear,


That show is great.  I love all the challenges they come up with.  Not to mention the cool @ss cars they get to drive.  I need that job...


----------



## Haritha

Dleg said:


> I had to have my previous state verify my exam results for my present state yesterday.  They screwed it up and didn't put the exam results on it, so I ad to get on the phone with them and walk them through. Look in my file, pull out the exam results, and put that on the form. I was surprised to know that all that was reported to my state Board was "pass".  No score.  I thought for a moment that I was going to find out how I actually did on the exam.


I never saw any evaluation of results if someone passed. Is this for ncees 8 hr? Or state specific exam?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8207


----------



## NJmike PE

today is my wednesday


----------



## snickerd3

NJmike PE said:


> today is my wednesday


mine too, what a coincidence


----------



## NJmike PE

snickerd3 said:


> mine too, what a coincidence


st00pid calendar being correct


----------



## Karissa

TOP :bananalama:


----------



## Dleg

Haritha said:


> I never saw any evaluation of results if someone passed. Is this for ncees 8 hr? Or state specific exam?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


NCEES 8 hr. I guess maybe I remember hearing that they stopped reporting scores, but I thought that was just to the applicants, and that the Boards still got the scores.  I guess not?


----------



## snickerd3

Dleg said:


> NCEES 8 hr. I guess maybe I remember hearing that they stopped reporting scores, but I thought that was just to the applicants, and that the Boards still got the scores.  I guess not?


i thought they got the number score too.  cuz how could Georgia(?) add the 5 veteran pts


----------



## P-E

Dleg said:


> Oh well, I won't be anywhere close to VT at that time.


Too bad.  It is a great weekend.  

Long flight for just a weekend though.


----------



## snickerd3

later gators


----------



## Dleg

What, you only spam during working hours?


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam now, spam later.


----------



## P-E

I choose now


----------



## scatsob

Veteran points? WTF


----------



## Dleg

In Georgia, right?  Yeah WTF....


----------



## Haritha

Anxiety building up

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Doesnt texas release scores?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

snickerd3 said:


> 3 minutes ago, Dleg said: NCEES 8 hr. I guess maybe I remember hearing that they stopped reporting scores, but I thought that was just to the applicants, and that the Boards still got the scores.  I guess not?
> 
> 
> 
> i thought they got the number score too.  cuz how could Georgia(?) add the 5 veteran pts
Click to expand...

Did RG get his 5 bonus points??


----------



## surge82

wednesday spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

ITS ONLY WEDNESDAY?!! CRap


----------



## Road Guy

Ship Wreck PE said:


> 3 minutes ago, Dleg said: NCEES 8 hr. I guess maybe I remember hearing that they stopped reporting scores, but I thought that was just to the applicants, and that the Boards still got the scores.  I guess not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i thought they got the number score too.  cuz how could Georgia(?) add the 5 veteran pts
Click to expand...

Did RG get his 5 bonus points??

Thankfully I did not use them.

When I learned that the points would not work in other states I elected not to submit my DD 214 with my application.


----------



## Dleg

Yeah, I don't know why anyone would want to have their passing score lowered, nor do I see why any State Board would want to do that.  It almost seems like an insult to veterans. Hiring preference, sure, but proving your engineering skills and abilities?


----------



## thekzieg

I'm too short to hold on to the overhead grab bar on the bus.


----------



## SE_FL

thekzieg PE said:


> I'm too short to hold on to the overhead grab bar on the bus.


So does this mean that you are in favor of lowering the bar?


----------



## thekzieg

More like I'm in favor of people giving up their seats. 

But I like what you did there.


----------



## Dleg

Ask the nearest guy to hold you up.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

thekzieg PE said:


> I'm too short to hold on to the overhead grab bar on the bus.


You need to invent (engineer) a grab bar extension. Also don't forget about my 50% royalties


----------



## thekzieg

They have these stupid plastic loops every four feet or so...

Riding the bus really makes me question seatbelt laws.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

weatherman promised thunderstorms with hail, rain and wind. 

What did we actually get? wind...and more allergies


----------



## Road Guy

Ever get home and then wish you had stayed at work?


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Road Guy said:


> Ever get home and then wish you had stayed at work?


yes, sometimes I work a lot less hard at work


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

New rule double posts okay when its been an hour or more between post

GlockJacket has spoken


----------



## thekzieg

That's some risky posting, GJ...


----------



## envirotex

Yep.  But not my thread, so... opcorn:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

thekzieg PE said:


> That's some risky posting, GJ...


i get bored....gotta act out sometimes


----------



## Road Guy

Double post all you bitches want


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Road Guy said:


> Double post all you bitches want


well now its no fun...


----------



## thekzieg

So tired. Is it summer vacation yet?


----------



## thekzieg

Oh right. I'm a grownup and don't get summer vacation.


----------



## thekzieg

???????


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

We lost another plane?! how?! its 20 freaking 16?! do we not have GPS systems, satellite, something?!


----------



## Haritha

Unbelievable...

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

yep...


----------



## NJmike PE

Road Guy said:


> Double post all you bitches want


He's THE boss. What he says goes. Have at it.


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

double post are fun!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

double post are fun!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

double post are fun!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

double post are fun!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

double post are fun!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

double post are fun!


----------



## Karissa

YAY double posts


----------



## Karissa

YAY double posts


----------



## Karissa

YAY double posts


----------



## Karissa

YAY double posts


----------



## Karissa

maybe we will actually get somewhere today


----------



## Karissa

^^^TOP


----------



## matt267 PE

There goes the neighborhood.


----------



## matt267 PE

rules


----------



## matt267 PE

no rules


----------



## matt267 PE

then rules


----------



## matt267 PE

now limited rules?


----------



## matt267 PE

oh the chaotic fun of a spam fest.


----------



## matt267 PE

Has anyone been banned in here yet?


----------



## matt267 PE

(please don't be me)


----------



## matt267 PE

I have a few nominations if the you're looking for ideas.


----------



## matt267 PE

here's a quality post


----------



## matt267 PE

here's a double post.


----------



## matt267 PE

here's a double post.


----------



## matt267 PE

^ that was a copy/paste post.


----------



## matt267 PE

rules suck.


----------



## matt267 PE

unless they're my rules.


----------



## matt267 PE

My rules must be followed.


----------



## matt267 PE

Just ask my daughter.


----------



## matt267 PE

She never breaks the rules.


----------



## matt267 PE

She's an outstanding little fuck.


----------



## matt267 PE

She's a great listener.


----------



## matt267 PE

^ opps, wrong thread.


----------



## matt267 PE

@southernbelle get your spam on.


----------



## matt267 PE

@dvvader I saw you spamming in here. You need a few more.


----------



## matt267 PE

@JalapenoScott you need a few more too.


----------



## matt267 PE

^top


----------



## matt267 PE

@Dleg is actually a quality spammer. I would have never known.


----------



## matt267 PE

@Dark Knight have you spammed yet? Or are you waiting to make your move to get post 15,000?


----------



## matt267 PE

@knight1fox3, I'm sure you're watching waiting to snipe.


----------



## matt267 PE

@Sapper PE where's your spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

@matt267 PE shut up.


----------



## southernbelle

I feel spamalishious this morning!!


----------



## southernbelle

Let's do this!!


----------



## southernbelle

Why is spam a delicacy in Hawaii?


----------



## southernbelle

I swear I've never seen spam cooked 8,000 different ways until we went to Hawaii.  What's up with that?


----------



## Karissa

I drove the fun car to work this morning. Washed and waxed it last night to keep my mind off my impending doom.

View attachment 8208


----------



## southernbelle

Spam kabobs


----------



## southernbelle

Spam on pizza


----------



## southernbelle

Spam wraps


----------



## southernbelle

Spam sushi


----------



## southernbelle

Spam with eggs


----------



## Karissa

fried spam


----------



## southernbelle

Spam on toast


----------



## Karissa

baked spam


----------



## southernbelle

Spam from the can


----------



## Karissa

heck I bet someone has made a spam cake


----------



## southernbelle

Spam ON!!


----------



## matt267 PE

:appl:


----------



## matt267 PE

Karissa said:


> I drove the fun car to work this morning. Washed and waxed it last night to keep my mind off my impending doom.
> 
> View attachment 8208


nice


----------



## southernbelle

Karissa said:


> heck I bet someone has made a spam cake


I'm sure of it.


----------



## southernbelle

Karissa said:


> I drove the fun car to work this morning. Washed and waxed it last night to keep my mind off my impending doom.
> 
> View attachment 8208


----------



## Karissa

yep, a spam  pineapple upside down cake recipe exists.... part of me is really curious.
http://bakingbites.com/2015/05/hawaiian-spam-pineapple-upside-down-cake/


----------



## southernbelle

Holy crap, I may try it.  

We have a stray can of spam in our pantry that wandered in during the late 80's.  Spam has a shelf life of like 1000 years right?


----------



## matt267 PE

I just threw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## southernbelle

Projectile vomiting before noon is the best!


----------



## matt267 PE

southernbelle said:


> Projectile vomiting before noon is the best!


hahaha. It's been a while for me. 

The first time I fed my daughter after taking her home from the hospital, I fed her too fast and didn't burp her enough. The projectile spit up was impressive. I learned my lesson too.


----------



## southernbelle

When dealing with kids, you learn fast grasshopper.

My daughter once spit up so much until some of it landed in my jacket pocket and I didn't notice it until 4 hours later.


----------



## Karissa

yep, I'm enjoying not having to deal with morning vomit


----------



## southernbelle

Enjoy the peace and tranquility now because when it ends......IT ENDS!!!!


----------



## Karissa

comments like that just make me happy to just have dogs


----------



## Karissa

granted the dogs can be pretty stupid... well mostly its just one of them like eating really dumb stuff like wash cloths and waking me up at 3am to puke it back up.


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

Parenthood is definitely a trial by fire. Especially at 2AM and your kid is projecting at both ends. Changing sheets, getting her cleaned up and both back to bed by 4:30AM and you have to be up for work at 5:30.


----------



## matt267 PE

Karissa said:


> granted the dogs can be pretty stupid... well mostly its just one of them like eating really dumb stuff like wash cloths and waking me up at 3am to puke it back up.


Yes. My dog likes to eat sock, puke them up, then eat them again.


----------



## Karissa

matt267 PE said:


> Yes. My dog likes to eat sock, puke them up, then eat them again.


luckily she doesn't go back to eat it a second time. she also jumps up in the bed trembling before it comes up so I have time to drag her off to the bathroom so its at least easier to clean up off a hard floor.


----------



## matt267 PE

Fish are so much easier than dogs and kids.


----------



## southernbelle

Thought I was the only one with a stupid dog.  I have 2 and they both weigh 80 pounds.  The dog we rescued from the shelter is the best dog ever but the lab is probably the stupidest dog on the planet.  Aren't labs supposed to be smart?


----------



## matt267 PE

southernbelle said:


> Aren't labs supposed to be smart?


that's a myth.


----------



## southernbelle

We should have bought a fish.


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

apparently the top three smartest breeds are: 1. border collies 2. poodles 3.german shepherds


----------



## southernbelle

I'm sure this would be my dog.


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

least intelligent: 4. chow chow 3.bulldogs 2.  basenji 1. afhgan hounds


----------



## matt267 PE

southernbelle said:


> We should have bought a fish.


I"m the proud owner of a crayfish that my daughter brought home from science class. Does that count?


----------



## southernbelle

That counts.  I'm sure that crawfish is smarter than my dog.


----------



## TWJ PE

Good morning vacation spam.


----------



## southernbelle

I'm on mental vacation.  Does that count?


----------



## snickerd3

morning


----------



## matt267 PE

wood


----------



## snickerd3

glad I am taking tomorrow off.


----------



## P-E

Coffee time?


----------



## southernbelle

Miller time?


----------



## snickerd3

margarita time


----------



## matt267 PE

Whisky time?


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

Glad I keep a bottle stashed at work for 'special' occasions......whoops....did I say that outloud?


----------



## snickerd3

clean the office day...until data report arrives


----------



## Karissa

einatlanta said:


> least intelligent: 4. chow chow 3.bulldogs 2.  basenji 1. afhgan hounds


We had a chow chow growing up and he was the stupidest dog I have ever met. Took 2 weeks to teach him to sit. Might have been dumb but he was an awesome dog.


----------



## southernbelle

einatlanta said:


> Glad I keep a bottle stashed at work for 'special' occasions......whoops....did I say that outloud?


Airplane bottles are the best!!


----------



## snickerd3

tired today


----------



## southernbelle

Ditto!!  I need a nap!


----------



## Haritha

Its almost weekend...

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## dvvader

the force has awakened


----------



## knight1fox3

Karissa said:


> I drove the fun car to work this morning. Washed and waxed it last night to keep my mind off my impending doom.


I also took a fun vehicle to work today. :thumbs:


----------



## matt267 PE

Someone in the results thread claims that Alabama has released their results.


----------



## snickerd3

epic fail if rumors are true...


----------



## matt267 PE

It's time to panic.


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## dvvader

nice bike @knight1fox3


----------



## Karissa

Aaaahhhhhh if it started I'm getting nothing done today


----------



## matt267 PE

SPAM.


----------



## Haritha

Ok that sounds like the wait is soon over

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## dvvader

may the force be with you all spam


----------



## dvvader

may the force be with you all spam


----------



## dvvader

may the force be with you all spam


----------



## dvvader

may the force be with you all spam


----------



## dvvader

may the force be with you all spam


----------



## dvvader

may the force be with you all spam


----------



## dvvader

may the force be with you all spam


----------



## NJmike PE

cs:


----------



## southernbelle

dvvader said:


> nice bike @knight1fox3


Very nice!!  I have a Ninja and need to take my girl out!


----------



## matt267 PE

You're going to let you're girls out?

Pics please....


----------



## southernbelle

matt267 PE said:


> It's time to panic.


^^^^Holy crap!!  YES!! 

Time to break out the ouiji board and chicken bones!!


----------



## matt267 PE

southernbelle said:


> ^^^^Holy crap!!  YES!!
> 
> Time to break out the ouiji board and chicken bones!!


You got this.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## southernbelle

That's what the voices tell me


----------



## knight1fox3

southernbelle said:


> Very nice!!  I have a Ninja and need to take my girl out!


Pics or it didn't happen. :thumbs:


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen. :thumbs:


QFT


----------



## southernbelle

matt267 PE said:


> You're going to let you're girls out?
> 
> Pics please....


They're loose!  Watch out guys!


----------



## southernbelle

You're welcome!!


----------



## southernbelle

I'm sure I'll get banned now


----------



## NJmike PE

southernbelle said:


> I'm sure I'll get banned now






southernbelle said:


> You're welcome!!


1. That's not you, so you're still on the hook for the real pic.

2. Thank you for that pic.

3. And this is for everyone, KILL THIS THREAD! Results appear to be coming out.


----------



## matt267 PE

southernbelle said:


> I'm sure I'll get banned now


Not even close. But keep trying.


----------



## southernbelle

I didn't even earn a few minutes in the timeout corner?


----------



## southernbelle

NJmike PE said:


> 3. And this is for everyone, KILL THIS THREAD! Results appear to be coming out.


Don't toy with my emotions!


----------



## NJmike PE

southernbelle said:


> Don't toy with my emotions!


----------



## Baconator

southernbelle said:


> Don't toy with my emotions!


what state you waiting for?


----------



## matt267 PE

southernbelle said:


> I didn't even earn a few minutes in the timeout corner?


You don't want to hang out there anyway.


----------



## knight1fox3

All those waiting on PE exam results going to work like it's a normal day.....then BAM.....RELEASED!!!


----------



## Rebelry09

knight1fox3 said:


> All those waiting on PE exam results going to work like it's a normal day.....then BAM.....RELEASED!!!


The guy in the background says "owww" before he even hits her... This was an inside job.


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

pass spam


----------



## knight1fox3

Congrats @einatlanta and @W9TWJ!!!

TIME TO CELEBRATE!!


----------



## southernbelle

Louisiana and it's driving me crazy!  Forget any real work getting done today!!


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

Thanks everyone! It has been an interesting road. This was my second try. The week of my first attempt I had food poisoning and found out my fiance was cheating on me and taking money. This time it was not quite as stressful.


----------



## knight1fox3

einatlanta said:


> The week of my first attempt I had food poisoning and found out my fiance was cheating on me and taking money.


:blink:


----------



## Karissa

einatlanta said:


> Thanks everyone! It has been an interesting road. This was my second try. The week of my first attempt I had food poisoning and found out my fiance was cheating on me and taking money. This time it was not quite as stressful.


Ouch


----------



## knight1fox3

Lunch time spam yet?


----------



## NJmike PE

Baconator said:


> what state you waiting for?


22 push-ups spam

:thumbs:


----------



## Dleg

Last Frontier Spam


----------



## Baconator

Maybe I should spam some while I wait for the other cut score results.


----------



## Baconator

bacon spam


----------



## Baconator

cheese spam


----------



## Karissa

going to have a heart attack spam


----------



## Karissa

really wish I could drink at work, just take the edge off.


----------



## knight1fox3

Karissa said:


> really wish I could drink at work, just take the edge off.


Won't know for sure until you try... :thumbs:


----------



## Dleg

Just drink more coffee and stare at your avatar.


----------



## Haritha

Lots of buzz on results already - congratulations to those who passed the exam!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

knight1fox3 said:


> Won't know for sure until you try... :thumbs:


had to sign a paper that if they catch me with more than 0.002% (and no that was not a typo) I immediately lose my job and can not come back. I think that is a bit much for a desk job.


----------



## TWJ PE

Did I mention I'm on vacation today?


----------



## Karissa

Dleg said:


> Just drink more coffee and stare at your avatar.


I might have to


----------



## Haritha

Elevator not playing music

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

Ahhh the wait is killing me


----------



## Karissa

Ahhh the wait is killing me


----------



## Karissa

^^^ top apparently


----------



## Karissa

Ahhh the wait is killing me


----------



## Karissa

hey! I have 2000 posts


----------



## Karissa

Ahhh the wait is killing me


----------



## Karissa

Ahhh the wait is killing me


----------



## Karissa

Ahhh the wait is killing me


----------



## Karissa

my avatar is kind of fitting at the moment with the flailing arms...


----------



## Karissa

Ahhh the wait is killing me


----------



## Karissa

Ahhh the wait is killing me


----------



## Karissa

Ahhh the wait is killing me


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> Congrats @einatlanta and @W9TWJ!!!
> 
> TIME TO CELEBRATE!!


Well done guys. See, the spammers always pass.


----------



## Karissa

matt267 PE said:


> Well done guys. See, the spammers always pass.


I'm hoping that is the case. I am so bad at being patient.


----------



## Haritha

Funny that eb.com took me to encyclopedia brittanica site...

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## southernbelle

I CANT TAKE THE WAITING!!!


----------



## knight1fox3




----------



## matt267 PE

Haritha said:


> Funny that eb.com took me to encyclopedia brittanica site...
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


That's because we know shit here.


----------



## Karissa

^^^ I want to do that


----------



## Haritha

need to pass...


----------



## Dleg

I just heard that all exams for all stated have been invalidated, due to the fitbit screw-up.  There was no other way to make the results fair, according to NCEES.


----------



## Haritha

Now that would have been a good April 1st joke


----------



## NJmike PE

KILL THIS BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Karissa

F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5   no results


----------



## knight1fox3

Sadly I think the actual results thread is going to surpass this one!  30k+ views!!!


----------



## southernbelle




----------



## knight1fox3

ToP Snipe!!!! :bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

They wood have made it if it wasn't for the rules being in place this week.


----------



## southernbelle

knight1fox3 said:


>


^^^THIS!


----------



## matt267 PE

damn you fox, that was my top.


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 PE said:


> damn you fox, that was my top.


----------



## Dleg

Dleg don't care.


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## snickerd3

well you can blame NJ then


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE

damn it


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I passed!!

1st try. Ga


----------



## Haritha

Ship Wreck PE said:


> I passed!!1st try. Ga


Congratulations!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

It's 106 miles to Chicago 4,536 posts to get to 15k, we got a full tank of gas, half a pack of cigarettes, it's dark... and we're wearing sunglasses....


----------



## Haritha

Got a survey email from ncees

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dleg

Tell them you thought the test was too easy.  Way too easy.


----------



## Haritha

They want only licensed engineers to respond - still waiting on survey and seismic in ca

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Dleg said:


> Tell them you thought the test was too easy.  Way too easy.


I passed so they already know that.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm so happy I passed.


----------



## matt267 PE

Waiting sucked.


----------



## matt267 PE

Studying sucked.


----------



## matt267 PE

Doing ptatohed's practice problems sucked.


----------



## matt267 PE

Sitting for the test sucked.


----------



## matt267 PE

Now I get to pay $300 every two years to keep the damn thing.


----------



## matt267 PE

That kinda sucks too.


----------



## matt267 PE

At least I dont have to do ceu.


----------



## matt267 PE

That would suck.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming is fun though.


----------



## matt267 PE

Rules suck.


----------



## Haritha

i wonder if ca seismic &amp; survey results only relayed by email - no web page to look up


----------



## Dleg

I'm about to add my second state and another $150 every two years.  PLUS I have to keep up with ceu's now.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> Doing ptatohed's practice problems sucked.


@ptatohed


----------



## NJmike PE

about ready to make like a tree and get outta here


----------



## NJmike PE

maybe one more


----------



## knight1fox3

Haritha said:


> i wonder if ca seismic &amp; survey results only relayed by email - no web page to look up


They send a password protected message according to another member in the results forum.


----------



## NJmike PE

still here


----------



## Haritha

knight1fox3 said:


> 18 minutes ago, Haritha said: i wonder if ca seismic &amp; survey results only relayed by email - no web page to look up
> 
> 
> 
> They send a password protected message according to another member in the results forum.
Click to expand...

Thanks - I remember that from last time. .. as of now looks like I must wait for the email - as patiently as I can. ..

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

peace out bitches


----------



## scatsob

Thanks all for helping pass the time ?


----------



## thekzieg

View attachment 8235


----------



## PE-ness

^We should get together.


----------



## ptatohed

matt267 PE said:


> Doing ptatohed's practice problems sucked.






NJmike PE said:


> @ptatohed


Deja Vu nightmare for you matt:

For a discharge of 1.0 CFS, compute the head loss in a 1,500 foot, 6 inch diameter pipe. 

Hazen-Williams Constant is 0.00085, water temperature is 60^ F.

Answer due within 24 hours.


----------



## PE-ness

^That question got my attention!


----------



## Haritha

Restless brain syndrome - waiting for results

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dleg

You just need to scratch it.


----------



## Haritha

Scratch brain?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

ptatohed said:


> Deja Vu nightmare for you matt:
> 
> For a discharge of 1.0 CFS, compute the head loss in a 1,500 foot, 6 inch diameter pipe.
> 
> Hazen-Williams Constant is 0.00085, water temperature is 60^ F.
> 
> Answer due within 24 hours.


What color is the pipe?


----------



## Dleg

Or rub it.  You know, if its restless.


----------



## Haritha

akwooly said:


> What color is the pipe?


Good question - purple?


----------



## akwooly

Haritha said:


> Good question - purple?


oh man, if it's purple i am not sure I can answer.

edit:  get to the Toppaaa!


----------



## Haritha

ptatohed said:


> Deja Vu nightmare for you matt:
> 
> For a discharge of 1.0 CFS, compute the head loss in a 1,500 foot, 6 inch diameter pipe.
> 
> Hazen-Williams Constant is 0.00085, water temperature is 60^ F.
> 
> Answer due within 24 hours.


Some thing strange - Hazen-Williams is too low to be practical for pressure flow? or i am missing some thing...


----------



## akwooly

Haritha said:


> Some thing strange - Hazen-Williams is too low to be practical for pressure flow? or i am missing some thing...


it's because the pipe is purple.


----------



## Haritha

akwooly said:


> it's because the pipe is purple.


Recycled water pipe from ancient times...very ancient


----------



## Baconator

Haritha said:


> Scratch brain?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


he was talking about n*ts


----------



## scatsob

Oh god. We have a nightmare purple pipe project here in the pre award stage. It's one of those design builds with a one sentence scope that reads "connect all this shit up"


----------



## akwooly

The best scope is a vague scope.


----------



## ptatohed

Haritha said:


> Some thing strange - Hazen-Williams is too low to be practical for pressure flow? or i am missing some thing...




Nope, 0.00085 is right in there with a typical H-W design value for cast iron pipe.


----------



## Haritha

ptatohed said:


> 42 minutes ago, Haritha said: Some thing strange - Hazen-Williams is too low to be practical for pressure flow? or i am missing some thing...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, 0.00085 is right in there with a typical H-W design value for cast iron pipe.
Click to expand...

Got that - epsilon value - roughness in feet...not so ancient and possibly not purple

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dleg

I am now a certified sanitary surveyor. 

Point me at something, and I can tell you whether it's sanitary or not.

After a full file review at the State, and a multi-hour inspection where I also go through all your files.


----------



## akwooly

Is the poop clean?


----------



## P-E

got an 11.7% going, yum


----------



## Dleg

akwooly said:


> Is the poop clean?


Poop is unsanitary.

That'll be $2,000 please.


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

people that tell me they are constipated and I tell them they are full of crap............


----------



## P-E

Dleg said:


> Poop is unsanitary.
> 
> That'll be $2,000 please.


shitonya, shitonya, shitonya,

in Russian it means I adore ya,

If I had my way I'd shitonya all day

shitonya, shitonya, shitonya


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

laughter is the best medicine.......unless you have diarrhea.....


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

you never really appreciate what you have till it's gone..........for example.......toilet paper in a public stall


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

if a king farts is it a noble gas?


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

parents will understand this equation: child needing to poop * distance from toilet= higher need to poop


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

end of poop jokes spam


----------



## Dleg

Poop is no laughing matter.


----------



## Haritha

Yes very serious...


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time

ToP :40oz: :bananalama:


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time


----------



## P-E

spam time

ToP :bananalama:


----------



## P-E

game czar said kill this thread


----------



## Haritha

Cool 11 k today


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

:bananalama: finish it :40oz:

ToP


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it


----------



## P-E

finish it

ToP :bananalama: :40oz:


----------



## P-E

tomorrow is Friday


----------



## P-E

tomorrow is Friday


----------



## P-E

tomorrow is Friday


----------



## P-E

tomorrow is Friday


----------



## P-E

tomorrow is Friday


----------



## P-E

tomorrow is Friday


----------



## P-E

tomorrow is Friday


----------



## P-E

tomorrow is Friday


----------



## P-E

tomorrow is Friday


----------



## P-E

tomorrow is Friday


----------



## P-E

tomorrow is Friday


----------



## P-E

tomorrow is Friday


----------



## P-E

tomorrow is Friday


----------



## P-E

tomorrow is Friday


----------



## P-E

tomorrow is Friday


----------



## P-E

tomorrow is Friday


----------



## P-E

tomorrow is Friday


----------



## P-E

tomorrow is Friday


----------



## P-E

tomorrow is Friday


----------



## P-E

tomorrow is Friday


----------



## P-E

tomorrow is Friday


----------



## P-E

tomorrow is Friday


----------



## P-E

tomorrow is Friday


----------



## P-E

tomorrow is Friday


----------



## P-E

tomorrow is Friday

ToP :bananalama: :40oz:


----------



## P-E

tomorrow is Friday


----------



## P-E

tomorrow is Friday


----------



## P-E

tomorrow is Friday


----------



## P-E

tomorrow is Friday


----------



## P-E

tomorrow is Friday


----------



## P-E

tomorrow is Friday


----------



## P-E

tomorrow is Friday


----------



## P-E

tomorrow is Friday


----------



## P-E

tomorrow is Friday


----------



## P-E

tomorrow is Friday


----------



## P-E

tomorrow is Friday


----------



## P-E

tomorrow is Friday


----------



## P-E

tomorrow is Friday


----------



## P-E

tomorrow is Friday


----------



## P-E

tomorrow is Friday


----------



## P-E

tomorrow is Friday


----------



## P-E

tomorrow is Friday


----------



## P-E

tomorrow is Friday


----------



## P-E

tomorrow is Friday


----------



## P-E

tomorrow is Friday


----------



## P-E

tomorrow is Friday


----------



## P-E

tomorrow is Friday


----------



## P-E

tomorrow is Friday


----------



## P-E

tomorrow is Friday


----------



## P-E

tomorrow is Friday

ToP :bananalama: :40oz:


----------



## P-E

more results a comin'


----------



## P-E

more results a comin'


----------



## P-E

more results a comin'


----------



## P-E

more results a comin'


----------



## P-E

more results a comin'


----------



## P-E

more results a comin'


----------



## P-E

more results a comin'


----------



## P-E

more results a comin'


----------



## P-E

more results a comin'


----------



## P-E

more results a comin'


----------



## P-E

more results a comin'


----------



## P-E

more results a comin'


----------



## P-E

more results a comin'


----------



## P-E

more results a comin'


----------



## P-E

more results a comin'


----------



## P-E

more results a comin'


----------



## P-E

more results a comin'


----------



## P-E

more results a comin'


----------



## Haritha

Finally

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

more results a comin'


----------



## P-E

more results a comin'


----------



## P-E

more results a comin'


----------



## P-E

more results a comin'


----------



## P-E

more results a comin'


----------



## P-E

more results a comin'

ToP :bananalama: :40oz:


----------



## Haritha

Still working and waiting

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

all shall pass


----------



## P-E

all shall pass


----------



## P-E

all shall pass


----------



## P-E

all shall pass


----------



## P-E

all shall pass


----------



## Haritha

Hope to pass

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

all shall pass


----------



## P-E

all shall pass


----------



## P-E

all shall pass


----------



## P-E

all shall pass


----------



## P-E

all shall pass


----------



## P-E

all shall pass


----------



## Haritha

Thanks

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Haritha said:


> Still working and waiting
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


what you waiting for, start spamming


----------



## P-E

all shall pass


----------



## P-E

all shall pass


----------



## P-E

all shall pass


----------



## P-E

all shall pass


----------



## P-E

all shall pass


----------



## P-E

all shall pass


----------



## P-E

all shall pass


----------



## P-E

all shall pass


----------



## Haritha

Yes spamming more than usual

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

all shall pass

ToP :40oz: :bananalama:


----------



## P-E

171 pages left


----------



## P-E

get it done


----------



## Haritha

Auto correct spam

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

get it done


----------



## P-E

get it done


----------



## P-E

get it done


----------



## P-E

get it done


----------



## P-E

get it done


----------



## P-E

get it done


----------



## P-E

get it done


----------



## P-E

get it done


----------



## P-E

get it done


----------



## P-E

get it done


----------



## P-E

get it done


----------



## P-E

get it done


----------



## P-E

get it done


----------



## Haritha

Update

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

get it done


----------



## P-E

get it done


----------



## P-E

get it done


----------



## P-E

get it done


----------



## P-E

get it done


----------



## P-E

get it done


----------



## P-E

get it done


----------



## P-E

get it done

ToP :bananalama: :40oz:


----------



## Haritha

Eleven thousand

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

something different


----------



## P-E

something different


----------



## P-E

something different


----------



## P-E

something different


----------



## P-E

something different


----------



## P-E

something different


----------



## P-E

something different


----------



## P-E

something different


----------



## P-E

something different


----------



## P-E

something different


----------



## P-E

something different


----------



## P-E

something different


----------



## Haritha

Need to get organized

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

something different


----------



## P-E

something different


----------



## P-E

something different


----------



## P-E

something different


----------



## P-E

something different


----------



## P-E

something different


----------



## P-E

something different


----------



## P-E

something different


----------



## P-E

something different


----------



## P-E

something different


----------



## P-E

something different

ToP :bananalama: :40oz:


----------



## Haritha

International space station has extreme recycling

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Haritha said:


> International space station has extreme recycling
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


I bet


----------



## P-E

Now more of the same


----------



## P-E

Now more of the same


----------



## P-E

Now more of the same


----------



## P-E

Now more of the same


----------



## P-E

Now more of the same


----------



## P-E

Now more of the same


----------



## P-E

Now more of the same


----------



## P-E

Now more of the same


----------



## P-E

Now more of the same


----------



## P-E

Now more of the same


----------



## P-E

Now more of the same


----------



## P-E

Now more of the same


----------



## Haritha

Updated Windows - now tinted

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Now more of the same


----------



## P-E

Now more of the same


----------



## P-E

Now more of the same


----------



## P-E

Now more of the same


----------



## P-E

Now more of the same


----------



## P-E

Now more of the same


----------



## P-E

Now more of the same


----------



## P-E

Now more of the same


----------



## P-E

Now more of the same


----------



## P-E

Now more of the same

ToP :40oz: :bananalama:


----------



## Haritha

This is speedy spam

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

5 posts a minute?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

P-E said:


> got an 11.7% going, yum


That's not a passing score.


----------



## NJmike PE

akwooly said:


> Is the poop clean?


He called the shit poop!


----------



## akwooly

NJmike PE said:


> Is the poop clean?
> 
> 
> 
> He called the shit poop!
Click to expand...


----------



## P-E

someone's pooping on your thread


----------



## akwooly

Awe shit


----------



## P-E

Now more of the same


----------



## P-E

Now more of the same


----------



## P-E

Now more of the same


----------



## P-E

Now more of the same


----------



## P-E

Now more of the same


----------



## P-E

Now more of the same


----------



## P-E

Now more of the same


----------



## P-E

Now more of the same


----------



## P-E

Now more of the same


----------



## P-E

Now more of the same


----------



## P-E

Now more of the same


----------



## P-E

Now more of the same


----------



## P-E

Now more of the same


----------



## P-E

Now more of the same


----------



## P-E

Now more of the same


----------



## P-E

Now more of the same


----------



## akwooly

Angry burd


----------



## P-E

Now more of the same

ToP

:bananalama: :40oz:


----------



## akwooly

Bird


----------



## akwooly

Bird is the word


----------



## P-E

Now this is real quality


----------



## P-E

Now this is real quality


----------



## P-E

Now this is real quality


----------



## P-E

Now this is real quality


----------



## P-E

Now this is real quality


----------



## P-E

Now this is real quality


----------



## P-E

Now this is real quality


----------



## P-E

Now this is real quality


----------



## P-E

Now this is real quality


----------



## P-E

Now this is real quality


----------



## P-E

Now this is real quality


----------



## P-E

Now this is real quality


----------



## P-E

Now this is real quality


----------



## P-E

Now this is real quality


----------



## P-E

Now this is real quality


----------



## P-E

Now this is real quality


----------



## P-E

Now this is real quality


----------



## P-E

Now this is real quality


----------



## P-E

Now this is real quality


----------



## P-E

Now this is real quality


----------



## P-E

Now this is real quality


----------



## P-E

Now this is real quality


----------



## P-E

Now this is real quality

ToP :40oz: :bananalama:


----------



## Haritha

Quality

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Echo echo echo quality

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Show me the data

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

No idea

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Oops need to hit the back button

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Confirmed

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Getting there

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Where's everyone

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

Come on 11k


----------



## Haritha

Am I lost in the internet

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

There there

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Almost

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

But then what at 11 k?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Can a mime spam?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Almost forgot

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

are you kidding 11k?


----------



## Haritha

Can we build it?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Yes we can

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

come on now 12K


----------



## P-E

come on now 12K


----------



## P-E

come on now 12K


----------



## P-E

come on now 12K


----------



## P-E

come on now 12K


----------



## P-E

come on now 12K


----------



## P-E

come on now 12K

ToP :bananalama: :40oz:


----------



## Haritha

Any one noticed the new bob the builder show

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

come on now 12K


----------



## P-E

come on now 12K


----------



## Haritha

Can we make it

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

who's bob


----------



## P-E

come on now 12K


----------



## Haritha

To 12k?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

come on now 12K


----------



## P-E

come on now 12K


----------



## P-E

come on now 12K


----------



## P-E

come on now 12K


----------



## P-E

come on now 12K


----------



## P-E

come on now 12K


----------



## P-E

come on now 12K


----------



## P-E

come on now 12K


----------



## P-E

come on now 12K


----------



## Haritha

P-E said:


> who's bob


Bob the builder

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

come on now 12K


----------



## P-E

come on now 12K


----------



## P-E

come on now 12K


----------



## P-E

come on now 12K


----------



## P-E

come on now 12K


----------



## P-E

come on now 12K


----------



## P-E

come on now 12K


----------



## P-E

come on now 12K

Top :bananalama: :40oz:


----------



## Haritha

Oops need to hit back button again

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

I don't think you can


----------



## Haritha

I think I can

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

what is bob building


----------



## Haritha

I think we CAN

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Said the little engine

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

finished my beer


----------



## P-E

now i'm ready


----------



## P-E

can we do it


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## Haritha

P-E said:


> what is bob building


He used to build barns and play grounds in a suburb. Recent episodes shows him building fancy stuff in down town high rises

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am

ToP :bananalama:


----------



## P-E

Haritha said:


> He used to build barns and play grounds in a suburb. Recent episodes shows him building fancy stuff in down town high rises
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


does he have a permit?


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## Haritha

P-E said:


> Just now, Haritha said: He used to build barns and play grounds in a suburb. Recent episodes shows him building fancy stuff in down town high rises Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> does he have a permit?
Click to expand...

Hmm not so sure. .. Need to investigate

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am

ToP :bananalama:


----------



## Haritha

Almost done for the day

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Haritha said:


> Hmm not so sure. .. Need to investigate
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


no time for that   there's work to be done here


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## Haritha

P-E said:


> 1 minute ago, Haritha said: Hmm not so sure. .. Need to investigate Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> no time for that   there's work to be done here
Click to expand...

Alright go on... Need to check out Bob the builder after 12k

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am

Top :bananalama:


----------



## Haritha

Ten thousand nine hundred and fifty

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Missed by two posts

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Haritha said:


> Alright go on... Need to check out Bob the builder after 12k
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


probably issues lots of change orders, that bast*rd


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## Haritha

Faster and more posting reach the goal

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am


----------



## P-E

spam i am

ToP :bananalama:


----------



## Haritha

Time to go home

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Haritha said:


> Faster and more posting reach the goal
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


you can do it


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## P-E

you can do it


----------



## P-E

you can do it

11K


----------



## P-E

you can do it

ToP :bananalama:


----------



## P-E

another 1K


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there


----------



## P-E

almost there

ToP :bananalama:


----------



## P-E

danger danger low battery


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming


----------



## P-E

back to spamming

ToP :bananalama:


----------



## P-E

fair in town tomorrow


----------



## P-E

fair in town tomorrow


----------



## P-E

fair in town tomorrow


----------



## P-E

fair in town tomorrow


----------



## P-E

fair in town tomorrow


----------



## P-E

fair in town tomorrow


----------



## P-E

fair in town tomorrow


----------



## P-E

fair in town tomorrow


----------



## P-E

fair in town tomorrow


----------



## P-E

fair in town tomorrow


----------



## P-E

fair in town tomorrow


----------



## P-E

fair in town tomorrow


----------



## P-E

fair in town tomorrow


----------



## P-E

fair in town tomorrow


----------



## P-E

fair in town tomorrow


----------



## P-E

fair in town tomorrow


----------



## P-E

fair in town tomorrow


----------



## P-E

fair in town tomorrow


----------



## P-E

fair in town tomorrow


----------



## P-E

fair in town tomorrow


----------



## P-E

fair in town tomorrow


----------



## P-E

fair in town tomorrow


----------



## P-E

fair in town tomorrow


----------



## P-E

fair in town tomorrow


----------



## P-E

fair in town tomorrow

ToP :bananalama:


----------



## P-E

post


----------



## P-E

post


----------



## P-E

post


----------



## P-E

post


----------



## P-E

post


----------



## P-E

post


----------



## P-E

post


----------



## P-E

post


----------



## Haritha

One more post

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

post


----------



## P-E

post


----------



## P-E

post


----------



## P-E

post


----------



## P-E

post


----------



## P-E

post


----------



## P-E

post


----------



## P-E

post


----------



## P-E

post


----------



## P-E

post


----------



## P-E

post


----------



## P-E

post


----------



## P-E

9000


----------



## P-E

post


----------



## P-E

post


----------



## P-E

post

ToP :bananalama:


----------



## P-E

post


----------



## P-E

post


----------



## P-E

post


----------



## P-E

post


----------



## P-E

post


----------



## P-E

post


----------



## P-E

post


----------



## P-E

post


----------



## P-E

post


----------



## P-E

post


----------



## P-E

post


----------



## P-E

post


----------



## P-E

post


----------



## P-E

post


----------



## P-E

post


----------



## P-E

post


----------



## P-E

post


----------



## P-E

post


----------



## P-E

post


----------



## P-E

post


----------



## Haritha

post 12k

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

post


----------



## P-E

post


----------



## P-E

post


----------



## P-E

post

ToP :bananalama:


----------



## Haritha

Just upgraded internet so i can post faster

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

who's got the night shift


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Haritha said:


> Just upgraded internet so i can post faster
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


Solid call


----------



## P-E

good thinking


----------



## P-E

spam faster


----------



## P-E

spam faster


----------



## P-E

spam faster


----------



## P-E

spam faster


----------



## P-E

spam faster


----------



## P-E

spam faster


----------



## P-E

spam faster


----------



## P-E

spam faster


----------



## P-E

spam faster


----------



## P-E

spam faster


----------



## P-E

spam faster


----------



## P-E

spam faster


----------



## P-E

spam faster


----------



## P-E

spam faster


----------



## P-E

spam faster


----------



## P-E

spam faster


----------



## P-E

spam faster


----------



## P-E

spam faster


----------



## P-E

spam faster


----------



## P-E

spam faster


----------



## P-E

spam faster

ToP :bananalama:


----------



## P-E

spam faster


----------



## P-E

spam faster


----------



## P-E

spam faster


----------



## P-E

spam faster


----------



## P-E

spam faster


----------



## P-E

spam faster


----------



## P-E

spam faster


----------



## P-E

spam faster


----------



## P-E

spam faster


----------



## P-E

spam faster


----------



## P-E

spam faster


----------



## P-E

spam faster


----------



## P-E

spam faster


----------



## P-E

spam faster


----------



## P-E

spam faster


----------



## P-E

spam faster


----------



## P-E

spam faster


----------



## P-E

spam faster


----------



## P-E

spam faster


----------



## P-E

spam faster


----------



## P-E

spam faster


----------



## P-E

spam faster


----------



## P-E

spam faster


----------



## P-E

spam faster


----------



## P-E

spam faster

ToP :bananalama:


----------



## P-E

getting closer


----------



## P-E

getting closer


----------



## P-E

getting closer


----------



## P-E

getting closer


----------



## P-E

getting closer


----------



## P-E

getting closer


----------



## P-E

getting closer


----------



## P-E

getting closer


----------



## P-E

getting closer


----------



## P-E

getting closer


----------



## P-E

getting closer


----------



## P-E

getting closer


----------



## P-E

getting closer


----------



## P-E

getting closer


----------



## P-E

getting closer


----------



## P-E

getting closer


----------



## P-E

getting closer


----------



## P-E

getting closer


----------



## P-E

getting closer


----------



## P-E

getting closer


----------



## P-E

getting closer


----------



## P-E

getting closer


----------



## P-E

getting closer


----------



## P-E

getting closer


----------



## P-E

getting closer

ToP :bananalama:


----------



## P-E

back to this


----------



## Haritha

Eleven thousand two hundred and four

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

back to this


----------



## P-E

back to this


----------



## P-E

back to this


----------



## P-E

back to this


----------



## P-E

back to this


----------



## P-E

back to this


----------



## P-E

back to this


----------



## P-E

back to this


----------



## P-E

back to this


----------



## P-E

back to this


----------



## P-E

back to this


----------



## P-E

back to this


----------



## Haritha

That's getting there

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

back to this


----------



## P-E

back to this


----------



## P-E

back to this


----------



## P-E

back to this


----------



## P-E

back to this


----------



## P-E

back to this


----------



## P-E

back to this


----------



## P-E

back to this


----------



## P-E

back to this


----------



## P-E

back to this

ToP :bananalama:


----------



## P-E

Haritha said:


> That's getting there
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


yup


----------



## Haritha

Horses oxen and mules reliable transportation

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Haritha said:


> Horses oxen and mules reliable transportation
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


don't give away transpo questions


----------



## P-E

back to this


----------



## P-E

back to this


----------



## P-E

back to this


----------



## P-E

back to this


----------



## P-E

back to this


----------



## P-E

back to this


----------



## P-E

back to this


----------



## P-E

back to this


----------



## P-E

back to this


----------



## P-E

back to this


----------



## P-E

back to this


----------



## P-E

back to this


----------



## P-E

back to this


----------



## P-E

back to this


----------



## P-E

back to this


----------



## P-E

back to this


----------



## P-E

back to this


----------



## P-E

back to this


----------



## P-E

back to this


----------



## P-E

back to this


----------



## P-E

back to this


----------



## P-E

back to this

ToP :bananalama:


----------



## P-E

and that


----------



## P-E

and that


----------



## P-E

and that


----------



## P-E

and that


----------



## P-E

and that


----------



## P-E

and that


----------



## P-E

and that


----------



## P-E

and that


----------



## P-E

and that


----------



## P-E

and that


----------



## P-E

and that


----------



## P-E

and that


----------



## P-E

and that


----------



## P-E

and that


----------



## P-E

and that


----------



## P-E

and that


----------



## P-E

and that


----------



## P-E

and that


----------



## P-E

and that


----------



## P-E

and that


----------



## P-E

and that


----------



## P-E

and that


----------



## P-E

and that


----------



## P-E

and that


----------



## P-E

and that

ToP :bananalama:


----------



## P-E

next


----------



## P-E

next


----------



## P-E

next


----------



## P-E

next


----------



## P-E

next


----------



## P-E

next


----------



## P-E

next


----------



## P-E

next


----------



## P-E

next


----------



## P-E

next


----------



## P-E

next


----------



## P-E

next


----------



## P-E

next


----------



## P-E

next


----------



## P-E

next


----------



## P-E

next


----------



## P-E

next


----------



## P-E

next


----------



## P-E

next


----------



## P-E

next


----------



## P-E

next


----------



## P-E

next


----------



## P-E

next


----------



## P-E

next


----------



## P-E

next

ToP :bananalama:


----------



## P-E

699 to go


----------



## P-E

next


----------



## P-E

next


----------



## P-E

next


----------



## P-E

next


----------



## P-E

next


----------



## P-E

next


----------



## P-E

next


----------



## P-E

next


----------



## P-E

next


----------



## P-E

next


----------



## P-E

next


----------



## P-E

next


----------



## P-E

next


----------



## P-E

next


----------



## P-E

next


----------



## P-E

next


----------



## P-E

next


----------



## P-E

next


----------



## P-E

next


----------



## P-E

next


----------



## P-E

next


----------



## P-E

next


----------



## P-E

next


----------



## P-E

next :bananalama:

ToP


----------



## P-E

next


----------



## P-E

next


----------



## P-E

next


----------



## P-E

next


----------



## P-E

next


----------



## P-E

next


----------



## P-E

next


----------



## P-E

next


----------



## Haritha

12 thousand

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

next


----------



## P-E

Haritha said:


> 12 thousand
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going

ToP :bananalama:


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going

:bananalama:


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going

ToP :bananalama:


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## Haritha

12 k possible

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

keep going


----------



## P-E

keep going

ToP :bananalama:


----------



## Haritha

Just keep going

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

one more page


----------



## Haritha

Battery at 10 percent

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

one more page


----------



## P-E

one more page


----------



## P-E

one more page


----------



## P-E

one more page


----------



## P-E

one more page


----------



## Haritha

Once upon a thread

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

one more page


----------



## P-E

one more page


----------



## P-E

one more page


----------



## P-E

one more page


----------



## Haritha

Field trip

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

one more page


----------



## P-E

one more page


----------



## P-E

one more page


----------



## P-E

one more page


----------



## P-E

one more page


----------



## P-E

one more page


----------



## P-E

one more page


----------



## Haritha

Eager beaver

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

one more page


----------



## P-E

one more page


----------



## P-E

one more page

ToP :bananalama:


----------



## P-E

okay another


----------



## P-E

okay another


----------



## P-E

okay another


----------



## P-E

okay another


----------



## P-E

okay another


----------



## P-E

okay another


----------



## P-E

okay another


----------



## P-E

okay another


----------



## P-E

okay another


----------



## P-E

okay another


----------



## P-E

okay another


----------



## P-E

okay another


----------



## P-E

okay another


----------



## P-E

okay another


----------



## P-E

okay another


----------



## P-E

okay another


----------



## P-E

okay another


----------



## Haritha

Train the train

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

okay another


----------



## P-E

okay another


----------



## P-E

okay another


----------



## P-E

okay another


----------



## P-E

okay another


----------



## P-E

okay another


----------



## P-E

okay another

ToP :bananalama:


----------



## Haritha

Don't worry be happy

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Possible

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Certified

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Short staffed

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

take it to 12k @Haritha


----------



## Haritha

Will try

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

We will keep trying

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Lakers

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

We will keep trying to get there

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Or lose charge trying

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Yellow hat

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

spam away


----------



## Haritha

Black hat

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Purple hat

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

spam away


----------



## Haritha

Red hat

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

One fish

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

spam away


----------



## P-E

spam away


----------



## Haritha

Two fish

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

spam away


----------



## P-E

spam away


----------



## P-E

spam away


----------



## P-E

spam away


----------



## Haritha

Red fish

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

spam away


----------



## Haritha

Blue fish

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

spam away


----------



## P-E

spam away


----------



## P-E

spam away


----------



## P-E

spam away


----------



## P-E

spam away


----------



## P-E

spam away


----------



## P-E

spam away


----------



## Haritha

Urban myth sold

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

spam away


----------



## P-E

spam away


----------



## P-E

spam away


----------



## P-E

spam away


----------



## P-E

spam away


----------



## P-E

spam away


----------



## P-E

spam away


----------



## P-E

spam away


----------



## P-E

spam away


----------



## P-E

spam away


----------



## P-E

spam away


----------



## P-E

spam away


----------



## P-E

spam away


----------



## P-E

spam away


----------



## Haritha

Hello

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

spam away


----------



## Haritha

Fish are friends

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

hello again


----------



## P-E

spam away


----------



## P-E

spam away


----------



## P-E

spam away


----------



## P-E

spam away


----------



## P-E

spam away


----------



## P-E

spam away


----------



## P-E

spam away


----------



## Haritha

Haritha said:


> Fish are friends Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


Not food

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

spam away


----------



## P-E

spam away


----------



## P-E

spam away


----------



## P-E

spam away


----------



## P-E

spam away


----------



## P-E

spam away


----------



## P-E

spam away


----------



## P-E

spam away


----------



## P-E

spam away


----------



## P-E

spam away


----------



## P-E

spam away


----------



## P-E

spam away


----------



## P-E

spam away


----------



## P-E

spam away


----------



## P-E

almost midnight


----------



## P-E

almost midnight


----------



## P-E

almost midnight


----------



## P-E

almost midnight


----------



## P-E

almost midnight


----------



## P-E

almost midnight


----------



## P-E

almost midnight


----------



## P-E

almost midnight


----------



## P-E

almost midnight


----------



## Haritha

Just 9 pm here

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

almost midnight


----------



## P-E

almost midnight


----------



## P-E

almost midnight


----------



## Haritha

3 hours to go

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

almost midnight


----------



## P-E

almost midnight


----------



## P-E

almost midnight


----------



## Haritha

Soon

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

almost midnight


----------



## P-E

almost midnight


----------



## P-E

almost midnight


----------



## P-E

almost midnight


----------



## P-E

almost midnight


----------



## Haritha

Buzz light years

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

almost midnight :bananalama:


----------



## Haritha

Woody Jesse and Rex

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

Whoa


----------



## Haritha

Toy story adventure

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

Prove me wrong spammers


----------



## Haritha

Ahh welcome there

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

It's almost time

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

I met buzz on spring break


----------



## Haritha

Yes we can

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

And Wendy.


----------



## Haritha

My best exercise all day

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

Wendy? Jesse


----------



## Haritha

Posting on this thread

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

Get it


----------



## Haritha

akwooly said:


> I met buzz on spring break


Really? Was he in English mode or Spanish?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

Chipmunks


----------



## Haritha

Lightning McQueen speedy spam

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Candy land

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

Haritha said:


> I met buzz on spring break
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Was he in English mode or Spanish? Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

He didn't talk  just signed auto graphs in English.


----------



## Haritha

Disney brain

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Goats in the field trip

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

Frozen


----------



## akwooly

I like disney


----------



## Haritha

akwooly said:


> Frozen


Let it go spamming

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

Talk about money.


----------



## akwooly

Cold never bothered me anyway


----------



## Haritha

Press the green button

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Run scan

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

akwooly said:


> Cold never bothered me anyway


Especially in California

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Doesn't get much cold

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

State your problem

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Solution

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Where are we

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

In the blink of an eye

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Yes we can try to resolve

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

I am worried

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

Peace out for a while time for ROMWOD


----------



## Haritha

All finger nails gone and no more left to chew

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Waiting for results

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Independence

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Silence

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Fast car slow car

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

All systems go again

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

I hope the rules are relaxed

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

They need to have a vacation

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

results will come faster if you spam


----------



## Haritha

P-E said:


> results will come faster if you spam


I know - I convinced my family that I need to do this for the results and therefore for family

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Very committed to 12 k

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Aye aye captain

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Let's get them posts

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Tapatalk is slow

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

12K


----------



## Haritha

What's your theory

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

12K


----------



## P-E

12K


----------



## P-E

12K


----------



## P-E

12K


----------



## P-E

12K


----------



## P-E

12K


----------



## Haritha

About the internet

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

12K


----------



## P-E

12K


----------



## P-E

12K


----------



## Haritha

It's a maze

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

12K


----------



## Haritha

Amazing maze

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Suddenly 12k

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Baked 12k

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

12K


----------



## P-E

12K


----------



## Haritha

12 k sandwich

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

12K


----------



## P-E

12K


----------



## P-E

12K


----------



## P-E

12K


----------



## P-E

12K

ToP


----------



## Haritha

First 12 k

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

12K


----------



## P-E

12K


----------



## P-E

12K


----------



## P-E

12K


----------



## P-E

12K


----------



## Haritha

Then there is 15 k

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

12K


----------



## P-E

12K


----------



## P-E

12K


----------



## P-E

12K


----------



## Haritha

Now or never

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

12K


----------



## P-E

12K


----------



## P-E

12K


----------



## P-E

12K


----------



## P-E

12K


----------



## P-E

12K


----------



## Haritha

Never never never give up

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

12K


----------



## P-E

12K


----------



## P-E

12K


----------



## P-E

12K


----------



## P-E

12K


----------



## P-E

12K

ToP


----------



## Haritha

What's 234615and 465

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

I lost my calculator

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

12K


----------



## P-E

12K


----------



## P-E

12K


----------



## P-E

12K


----------



## P-E

12K


----------



## P-E

12K


----------



## P-E

12K


----------



## P-E

12K


----------



## Haritha

No don't worry we got this

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

12K


----------



## P-E

12K


----------



## P-E

12K


----------



## P-E

12K


----------



## P-E

12K


----------



## P-E

12K


----------



## P-E

12K


----------



## P-E

12K


----------



## P-E

12K


----------



## Haritha

Really good

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

12K


----------



## P-E

12K


----------



## Haritha

Almost there

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

12K


----------



## Haritha

It's working

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

now what


----------



## Haritha

Like magic

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

now what


----------



## P-E

now what


----------



## P-E

now what


----------



## P-E

now what


----------



## P-E

now what


----------



## P-E

now what


----------



## P-E

now what


----------



## P-E

now what


----------



## Haritha

300 more

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

now what


----------



## P-E

now what


----------



## P-E

now what


----------



## P-E

now what


----------



## P-E

now what


----------



## P-E

now what


----------



## Haritha

California drought

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

now what


----------



## P-E

now what


----------



## Haritha

Very serious

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

now what


----------



## P-E

now what


----------



## Haritha

Need water

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

now what


----------



## P-E

water is important


----------



## Haritha

Need water

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

But not too much

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

less than 10 pages


----------



## P-E

less than 10 pages


----------



## P-E

less than 10 pages


----------



## P-E

less than 10 pages


----------



## P-E

less than 10 pages


----------



## P-E

less than 10 pages


----------



## P-E

less than 10 pages


----------



## Haritha

What's the password

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

less than 10 pages


----------



## P-E

less than 10 pages


----------



## P-E

less than 10 pages


----------



## P-E

less than 10 pages


----------



## P-E

less than 10 pages


----------



## P-E

less than 10 pages


----------



## P-E

less than 10 pages


----------



## P-E

less than 10 pages


----------



## Haritha

Is blah blah a word

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

less than 10 pages


----------



## P-E

less than 10 pages


----------



## P-E

less than 10 pages


----------



## Haritha

What's happening

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

less than 10 pages

not ToP


----------



## Haritha

Why are required rules relaxing

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Okay I'll get started

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Haritha said:


> What's happening
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


spam


----------



## P-E

less than 10 pages


----------



## P-E

less than 10 pages


----------



## P-E

less than 10 pages


----------



## P-E

less than 10 pages


----------



## P-E

less than 10 pages


----------



## P-E

less than 10 pages


----------



## P-E

less than 10 pages


----------



## P-E

less than 10 pages


----------



## P-E

less than 10 pages


----------



## P-E

less than 10 pages


----------



## Haritha

Nice work

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

less than 10 pages


----------



## P-E

less than 10 pages


----------



## P-E

less than 10 pages


----------



## TWJ PE

Post results spam.


----------



## P-E

less than 10 pages


----------



## P-E

less than 10 pages


----------



## Haritha

Really good idea

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

less than 10 pages


----------



## P-E

less than 10 pages


----------



## P-E

less than 10 pages

ToP


----------



## Haritha

200 more

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Then rest

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

slowing down


----------



## Haritha

Or restore

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

slowing down


----------



## P-E

slowing down


----------



## P-E

slowing down


----------



## P-E

slowing down


----------



## Haritha

Restart

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

slowing down


----------



## P-E

slowing down


----------



## P-E

slowing down


----------



## P-E

slowing down


----------



## P-E

slowing down


----------



## P-E

slowing down


----------



## Haritha

Great news

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

slowing down


----------



## P-E

slowing down


----------



## P-E

slowing down


----------



## P-E

slowing down


----------



## P-E

slowing down


----------



## P-E

slowing down


----------



## P-E

slowing down


----------



## P-E

slowing down


----------



## Haritha

Almost there at the end

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

slowing down


----------



## P-E

close


----------



## P-E

close


----------



## Haritha

Bugs in the bag

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

close


----------



## P-E

close


----------



## P-E

close


----------



## P-E

close


----------



## P-E

close


----------



## Haritha

Where

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

close


----------



## P-E

close


----------



## P-E

close


----------



## P-E

close


----------



## Haritha

What's the plan

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

close


----------



## P-E

close


----------



## P-E

close


----------



## P-E

close


----------



## Haritha

Sleep time

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

close


----------



## P-E

close


----------



## P-E

close


----------



## Haritha

Read more information next

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

close

ToP


----------



## Haritha

Well done

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Good job

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

a new one


----------



## P-E

a new one


----------



## P-E

a new one


----------



## P-E

a new one


----------



## Haritha

Turn right

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

a new one


----------



## P-E

a new one


----------



## P-E

a new one


----------



## P-E

a new one


----------



## Haritha

Go left

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

a new one


----------



## P-E

a new one


----------



## P-E

a new one


----------



## P-E

a new one


----------



## P-E

a new one


----------



## Haritha

Launch

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

a new one


----------



## P-E

a new one


----------



## P-E

a new one


----------



## Haritha

More information

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

a new one


----------



## P-E

a new one


----------



## P-E

a new one

ToP


----------



## Haritha

Sibling rivalry

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Click here to post

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

a new one


----------



## P-E

a new one


----------



## P-E

a new one


----------



## P-E

a new one


----------



## P-E

a new one


----------



## P-E

a new one


----------



## P-E

a new one


----------



## P-E

a new one


----------



## P-E

a new one


----------



## Haritha

What's up with the exam

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

a new one


----------



## P-E

a new one


----------



## P-E

a new one


----------



## P-E

a new one


----------



## P-E

a new one


----------



## P-E

a new one


----------



## P-E

a new one


----------



## Haritha

Bugs in the morning

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

a new one


----------



## P-E

a new one


----------



## P-E

a new one


----------



## Haritha

Break time

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

100 more

ToP


----------



## Haritha

Good luck

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

take one down


----------



## Haritha

Think positive

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

pass it around


----------



## Haritha

Wow looks like we're there

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

a new one


----------



## P-E

a new one


----------



## P-E

a new one


----------



## Haritha

Almost there again

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

an old one


----------



## P-E

an old one


----------



## P-E

an old one


----------



## P-E

an old one


----------



## P-E

an old one


----------



## P-E

an old one


----------



## Haritha

No I'm not a robot

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

an old one


----------



## P-E

an old one


----------



## P-E

an old one


----------



## P-E

an old one


----------



## P-E

an old one


----------



## P-E

an old one


----------



## P-E

an old one


----------



## P-E

an old one


----------



## P-E

an old one

ToP


----------



## P-E

kill this thread before Monday!


----------



## P-E

kill this thread before Monday!


----------



## P-E

kill this thread before Monday!


----------



## P-E

kill this thread before Monday!


----------



## P-E

kill this thread before Monday!


----------



## P-E

kill this thread before Monday!


----------



## P-E

kill this thread before Monday!


----------



## P-E

kill this thread before Monday!


----------



## P-E

kill this thread before Monday!


----------



## P-E

kill this thread before Monday!


----------



## P-E

kill this thread before Monday!


----------



## P-E

kill this thread before Monday!


----------



## P-E

kill this thread before Monday!


----------



## P-E

kill this thread before Monday!


----------



## P-E

kill this thread before Monday!


----------



## Haritha

What's the reason

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

kill this thread before Monday!


----------



## P-E

kill this thread before Monday!


----------



## P-E

kill this thread before Monday!


----------



## P-E

kill this thread before Monday!


----------



## P-E

kill this thread before Monday!


----------



## P-E

kill this thread before Monday!


----------



## P-E

kill this thread before Monday!


----------



## P-E

kill this thread before Monday!


----------



## Haritha

Almost there soon

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

kill this thread before Monday!


----------



## P-E

two more pages


----------



## P-E

two more pages


----------



## P-E

two more pages


----------



## P-E

two more pages


----------



## P-E

two more pages


----------



## P-E

two more pages


----------



## P-E

two more pages


----------



## P-E

two more pages


----------



## Haritha

Almost done

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

two more pages


----------



## P-E

two more pages


----------



## P-E

two more pages


----------



## P-E

two more pages


----------



## Haritha

Need to pass

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

two more pages


----------



## P-E

two more pages


----------



## P-E

two more pages


----------



## Haritha

Gummy bears

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

last call


----------



## Haritha

Party hat

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

last call


----------



## P-E

last call


----------



## P-E

last call


----------



## P-E

last call

ToP


----------



## Haritha

Bubbles

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

last call


----------



## P-E

last call


----------



## P-E

last call


----------



## Haritha

Teddy bear

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

last call


----------



## P-E

last call


----------



## P-E

last call


----------



## P-E

last call


----------



## P-E

last call


----------



## P-E

last call


----------



## Haritha

Red yellow candy

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

last call


----------



## P-E

last call


----------



## P-E

last call


----------



## P-E

last call


----------



## P-E

last call


----------



## P-E

last call


----------



## P-E

last call


----------



## P-E

last call


----------



## P-E

last call


----------



## P-E

last call


----------



## P-E

last call


----------



## P-E

last call

12K


----------



## P-E

last call

ToP


----------



## Haritha

Blue tooth

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Not Netflix

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Not email

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

on out


----------



## Haritha

Mission 12 k accomplished

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Break time again

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## akwooly

I come back from doing yoga and you all did it! Wooot!


----------



## Haritha

Yeah! Thanks to the well relaxed rules - they too I hope had a good time at a spa or something

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

Still need 3k. Do it


----------



## P-E

wood


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow, that's a lot of spam!


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow, that's a lot of spam!


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow, that's a lot of spam!


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow, that's a lot of spam!


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow, that's a lot of spam!


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow, that's a lot of spam!


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow, that's a lot of spam!


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow, that's a lot of spam!


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow, that's a lot of spam!


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow, that's a lot of spam!


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow, that's a lot of spam!


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow, that's a lot of spam!


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow, that's a lot of spam!


----------



## matt267 PE

Wow, that's a lot of spam!


----------



## matt267 PE

top

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

ptatohed said:


> Deja Vu nightmare for you matt:
> 
> For a discharge of 1.0 CFS, compute the head loss in a 1,500 foot, 6 inch diameter pipe.
> 
> Hazen-Williams Constant is 0.00085, water temperature is 60^ F.
> 
> Answer due within 24 hours.


56.4 ft


----------



## matt267 PE

^what he said.


----------



## Karissa

I'm not going to be out done by a bird


----------



## Karissa

I'm not going to be out done by a bird


----------



## Karissa

I'm not going to be out done by a bird


----------



## Karissa

I'm not going to be out done by a bird


----------



## Karissa

I'm not going to be out done by a bird


----------



## Karissa

I'm not going to be out done by a bird


----------



## Karissa

I'm not going to be out done by a bird


----------



## Karissa

I'm not going to be out done by a bird


----------



## Karissa

I'm not going to be out done by a bird


----------



## Karissa

I'm not going to be out done by a bird


----------



## Karissa

Spam!


----------



## Karissa

Spam!


----------



## Karissa

Spam!


----------



## Karissa

Spam!


----------



## Karissa

Spam!


----------



## Karissa

Spam!


----------



## Karissa

Spam!


----------



## Karissa

Spam!


----------



## Karissa

Spam!


----------



## Karissa

Spam!


----------



## Karissa

Spam!


----------



## Karissa

Spam!


----------



## Karissa

Spam!


----------



## Karissa

^ TOP


----------



## Karissa

Spam!


----------



## Karissa

Spam!


----------



## Karissa

Spam!


----------



## Karissa

Spam!


----------



## Karissa

Spam!


----------



## Karissa

Spam!


----------



## Karissa

Spam!


----------



## Karissa

Spam!


----------



## Karissa

Spam!


----------



## Karissa

Spam!


----------



## Karissa

Spam!


----------



## Karissa

Spam!


----------



## Karissa

Spam!


----------



## Karissa

Spam!


----------



## Karissa

Spam!


----------



## Karissa

Spam!


----------



## Karissa

Spam!


----------



## Karissa

Spam!


----------



## Karissa

Spam!


----------



## Karissa

Spam!


----------



## Karissa

Spam!


----------



## Karissa

Spam!


----------



## Karissa

Spam!


----------



## Karissa

TOP :bananalama:


----------



## Karissa

I don't want to wait anymore


----------



## Karissa

I don't want to wait anymore


----------



## Karissa

I don't want to wait anymore


----------



## Karissa

I don't want to wait anymore


----------



## Karissa

I don't want to wait anymore


----------



## Karissa

I don't want to wait anymore


----------



## Karissa

I don't want to wait anymore


----------



## Karissa

I don't want to wait anymore


----------



## Karissa

I don't want to wait anymore


----------



## Karissa

I don't want to wait anymore


----------



## Karissa

I don't want to wait anymore


----------



## Karissa

I don't want to wait anymore


----------



## Karissa

I don't want to wait anymore


----------



## Karissa

I don't want to wait anymore


----------



## Karissa

I don't want to wait anymore


----------



## Karissa

I don't want to wait anymore


----------



## Karissa

I don't want to wait anymore


----------



## Karissa

I don't want to wait anymore


----------



## Karissa

I don't want to wait anymore


----------



## Karissa

I don't want to wait anymore


----------



## Karissa

I don't want to wait anymore


----------



## Karissa

I don't want to wait anymore


----------



## Karissa

I don't want to wait anymore


----------



## Karissa

I don't want to wait anymore


----------



## Karissa

TOP


----------



## Karissa

I don't want to wait anymore


----------



## Karissa

I don't want to wait anymore


----------



## Karissa

I don't want to wait anymore


----------



## Karissa

I don't want to wait anymore


----------



## Karissa

I don't want to wait anymore


----------



## Karissa

I don't want to wait anymore


----------



## Karissa

I don't want to wait anymore


----------



## Karissa

I don't want to wait anymore


----------



## Karissa

I don't want to wait anymore


----------



## Karissa

I don't want to wait anymore


----------



## Karissa

I don't want to wait anymore


----------



## Karissa

I don't want to wait anymore


----------



## Karissa

I don't want to wait anymore


----------



## Karissa

I don't want to wait anymore


----------



## Karissa

I don't want to wait anymore


----------



## Karissa

I don't want to wait anymore


----------



## Karissa

I don't want to wait anymore


----------



## Karissa

I don't want to wait anymore


----------



## Karissa

I don't want to wait anymore


----------



## Karissa

I don't want to wait anymore


----------



## Karissa

I don't want to wait anymore


----------



## Karissa

I don't want to wait anymore


----------



## Karissa

I don't want to wait anymore


----------



## Karissa

I don't want to wait anymore


----------



## Karissa

TOP :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama:


----------



## Karissa

Come on Michigan


----------



## Karissa

Come on Michigan


----------



## Karissa

Come on Michigan


----------



## Karissa

Come on Michigan


----------



## Karissa

Come on Michigan


----------



## Karissa

Come on Michigan


----------



## Karissa

Come on Michigan


----------



## Karissa

Come on Michigan


----------



## Karissa

Come on Michigan


----------



## Karissa

Come on Michigan


----------



## Karissa

Come on Michigan


----------



## Karissa

Come on Michigan


----------



## Karissa

Come on Michigan


----------



## Karissa

Come on Michigan


----------



## Karissa

Come on Michigan


----------



## Karissa

Come on Michigan


----------



## Karissa

Come on Michigan


----------



## Karissa

Come on Michigan


----------



## Karissa

Come on Michigan


----------



## Karissa

Come on Michigan


----------



## Karissa

Come on Michigan


----------



## Karissa

Come on Michigan


----------



## Karissa

Come on Michigan


----------



## Karissa

Come on Michigan


----------



## Karissa

TOP :bananalama:


----------



## Karissa

Come on Michigan


----------



## Karissa

Come on Michigan


----------



## Karissa

Come on Michigan


----------



## Karissa

Come on Michigan


----------



## Karissa

Come on Michigan


----------



## Karissa

Come on Michigan


----------



## Karissa

Come on Michigan


----------



## Karissa

Come on Michigan


----------



## Karissa

Come on Michigan


----------



## Karissa

Come on Michigan


----------



## Karissa

Come on Michigan


----------



## Karissa

Come on Michigan


----------



## Karissa

Come on Michigan


----------



## Karissa

Come on Michigan


----------



## Karissa

Come on Michigan


----------



## Karissa

Come on Michigan


----------



## Karissa

Come on Michigan


----------



## Karissa

Come on Michigan


----------



## Karissa

Come on Michigan


----------



## Karissa

Come on Michigan


----------



## Karissa

Come on Michigan


----------



## Karissa

Come on Michigan


----------



## Karissa

Come on Michigan


----------



## Karissa

Come on Michigan


----------



## Karissa

TOP :bananalama:


----------



## Karissa

Not going to be productive today


----------



## Karissa

Not going to be productive today


----------



## Karissa

Not going to be productive today


----------



## Karissa

Not going to be productive today


----------



## Karissa

Not going to be productive today


----------



## Karissa

Not going to be productive today


----------



## Karissa

Not going to be productive today


----------



## Karissa

Not going to be productive today


----------



## Karissa

Not going to be productive today


----------



## Karissa

Not going to be productive today


----------



## Karissa

Not going to be productive today


----------



## Karissa

Not going to be productive today


----------



## Karissa

Not going to be productive today


----------



## Karissa

Not going to be productive today


----------



## Karissa

Not going to be productive today


----------



## Karissa

Not going to be productive today


----------



## Karissa

Not going to be productive today


----------



## Karissa

Not going to be productive today


----------



## Karissa

Not going to be productive today


----------



## Karissa

Not going to be productive today


----------



## Karissa

Not going to be productive today


----------



## Karissa

Not going to be productive today


----------



## Karissa

Not going to be productive today


----------



## Karissa

Not going to be productive today


----------



## Karissa

TOP :bananalama:


----------



## Karissa

Too busy freaking out


----------



## Karissa

Too busy freaking out


----------



## Karissa

Too busy freaking out


----------



## Karissa

Too busy freaking out


----------



## Karissa

Too busy freaking out


----------



## Karissa

Too busy freaking out


----------



## Karissa

Too busy freaking out


----------



## Karissa

Too busy freaking out


----------



## Karissa

Too busy freaking out


----------



## Karissa

Too busy freaking out


----------



## Karissa

Too busy freaking out


----------



## Karissa

Too busy freaking out


----------



## Karissa

Too busy freaking out


----------



## Karissa

Too busy freaking out


----------



## Karissa

Too busy freaking out


----------



## Karissa

Too busy freaking out


----------



## Karissa

Too busy freaking out


----------



## Karissa

Too busy freaking out


----------



## Karissa

Too busy freaking out


----------



## Karissa

Too busy freaking out


----------



## Karissa

Too busy freaking out


----------



## Karissa

Too busy freaking out


----------



## Karissa

Too busy freaking out


----------



## Karissa

Too busy freaking out


----------



## Karissa

TOP :bananalama:


----------



## Karissa

I know what is done is done so I should be more calm


----------



## Karissa

I know what is done is done so I should be more calm


----------



## Karissa

I know what is done is done so I should be more calm


----------



## Karissa

I know what is done is done so I should be more calm


----------



## Karissa

I know what is done is done so I should be more calm


----------



## Karissa

I know what is done is done so I should be more calm


----------



## Karissa

I know what is done is done so I should be more calm


----------



## Karissa

I know what is done is done so I should be more calm


----------



## Karissa

I know what is done is done so I should be more calm


----------



## Karissa

I know what is done is done so I should be more calm


----------



## Karissa

I know what is done is done so I should be more calm


----------



## Karissa

I know what is done is done so I should be more calm


----------



## Karissa

I know what is done is done so I should be more calm


----------



## Karissa

I know what is done is done so I should be more calm


----------



## Karissa

I know what is done is done so I should be more calm


----------



## Karissa

I know what is done is done so I should be more calm


----------



## Karissa

I know what is done is done so I should be more calm


----------



## Karissa

I know what is done is done so I should be more calm


----------



## Karissa

I know what is done is done so I should be more calm


----------



## Karissa

I know what is done is done so I should be more calm


----------



## Karissa

I know what is done is done so I should be more calm


----------



## Karissa

I know what is done is done so I should be more calm


----------



## Karissa

I know what is done is done so I should be more calm


----------



## Karissa

I know what is done is done so I should be more calm


----------



## Karissa

TOP


----------



## Karissa

But I don't want to study anymore


----------



## Karissa

But I don't want to study anymore


----------



## Karissa

But I don't want to study anymore


----------



## Karissa

But I don't want to study anymore


----------



## Karissa

But I don't want to study anymore


----------



## Karissa

But I don't want to study anymore


----------



## Karissa

But I don't want to study anymore


----------



## Karissa

But I don't want to study anymore


----------



## Karissa

But I don't want to study anymore


----------



## Karissa

But I don't want to study anymore


----------



## Karissa

But I don't want to study anymore


----------



## Karissa

But I don't want to study anymore


----------



## Karissa

But I don't want to study anymore


----------



## Karissa

But I don't want to study anymore


----------



## Karissa

But I don't want to study anymore


----------



## Karissa

But I don't want to study anymore


----------



## Karissa

But I don't want to study anymore


----------



## Karissa

But I don't want to study anymore


----------



## Karissa

But I don't want to study anymore


----------



## Karissa

But I don't want to study anymore


----------



## Karissa

But I don't want to study anymore


----------



## Karissa

But I don't want to study anymore


----------



## Karissa

But I don't want to study anymore


----------



## Karissa

But I don't want to study anymore


----------



## Karissa

TOP :bananalama:


----------



## Karissa

Nor do I want to take the test again


----------



## Karissa

Nor do I want to take the test again


----------



## Karissa

Nor do I want to take the test again


----------



## Karissa

Nor do I want to take the test again


----------



## Karissa

Nor do I want to take the test again


----------



## Karissa

Nor do I want to take the test again


----------



## Karissa

Nor do I want to take the test again


----------



## Karissa

Nor do I want to take the test again


----------



## Karissa

Nor do I want to take the test again


----------



## Karissa

Nor do I want to take the test again


----------



## Karissa

Nor do I want to take the test again


----------



## Karissa

Nor do I want to take the test again


----------



## Karissa

Nor do I want to take the test again


----------



## Karissa

Nor do I want to take the test again


----------



## Karissa

Nor do I want to take the test again


----------



## Karissa

Nor do I want to take the test again


----------



## Karissa

Nor do I want to take the test again


----------



## Karissa

Nor do I want to take the test again


----------



## Karissa

Nor do I want to take the test again


----------



## Karissa

Nor do I want to take the test again


----------



## Karissa

Nor do I want to take the test again


----------



## Karissa

Nor do I want to take the test again


----------



## Karissa

Nor do I want to take the test again


----------



## Karissa

Nor do I want to take the test again


----------



## Karissa

TOP :bananalama:


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

TOP :bananalama: :bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

@Karissa

If you studied like you spam, I'm sure you passed.


----------



## Karissa

matt267 PE said:


> @Karissa
> 
> If you studied like you spam, I'm sure you passed.


I put in 200 hours (I tried to track it to but might have missed writing some hours down), not sure if that was enough. I'm horrible with exams so I know I have to put in a little more effort than most people I know. If I have to retake it its not the end of the world I just don't want to have to.


----------



## matt267 PE

I'm rooting for you.


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

TOP! :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

*P-E*

25 April


2711 posts




*Karissa*
26 April


2308 posts




*glockjacket*
25 April


1046 posts




*SE_FL*
28 April


974 posts




*W9TWJ*
27 April


900 posts




*matt267 PE*
25 April


841 posts




*thekzieg PE*
25 April


755 posts




*Haritha*
28 April


583 posts




*Ship Wreck PE*
25 April


492 posts




*NJmike PE*
25 April


314 posts


----------



## matt267 PE

@Karissa, you need to beat @P-E in post counts in here. This is YOUR spam thread.


----------



## Karissa

lol I plan on getting up there. I narrowed the gap some.


----------



## Karissa

Come on Michigan! I don't want to wait anymore


----------



## Karissa

Come on Michigan! I don't want to wait anymore


----------



## Karissa

Come on Michigan! I don't want to wait anymore


----------



## Karissa

Come on Michigan! I don't want to wait anymore


----------



## Karissa

Come on Michigan! I don't want to wait anymore


----------



## Karissa

Come on Michigan! I don't want to wait anymore


----------



## Karissa

Come on Michigan! I don't want to wait anymore


----------



## Karissa

Come on Michigan! I don't want to wait anymore


----------



## Karissa

Come on Michigan! I don't want to wait anymore


----------



## Karissa

Come on Michigan! I don't want to wait anymore


----------



## Karissa

Come on Michigan! I don't want to wait anymore


----------



## Karissa

Come on Michigan! I don't want to wait anymore


----------



## Karissa

Come on Michigan! I don't want to wait anymore


----------



## Karissa

Come on Michigan! I don't want to wait anymore


----------



## Karissa

Come on Michigan! I don't want to wait anymore


----------



## Karissa

Come on Michigan! I don't want to wait anymore


----------



## Karissa

Come on Michigan! I don't want to wait anymore


----------



## Karissa

Come on Michigan! I don't want to wait anymore


----------



## Karissa

Come on Michigan! I don't want to wait anymore


----------



## Karissa

Come on Michigan! I don't want to wait anymore


----------



## Karissa

Come on Michigan! I don't want to wait anymore


----------



## Karissa

TOP!


----------



## Karissa

Continuing to freak out as more states release


----------



## Karissa

Continuing to freak out as more states release


----------



## Karissa

Continuing to freak out as more states release


----------



## Karissa

Continuing to freak out as more states release


----------



## Karissa

Continuing to freak out as more states release


----------



## Karissa

Continuing to freak out as more states release


----------



## Karissa

Continuing to freak out as more states release


----------



## Karissa

Continuing to freak out as more states release


----------



## Karissa

Continuing to freak out as more states release


----------



## Karissa

Continuing to freak out as more states release


----------



## Karissa

Continuing to freak out as more states release


----------



## Karissa

Continuing to freak out as more states release


----------



## Karissa

Continuing to freak out as more states release


----------



## Karissa

Continuing to freak out as more states release


----------



## Karissa

Continuing to freak out as more states release


----------



## Karissa

Continuing to freak out as more states release


----------



## Karissa

Continuing to freak out as more states release


----------



## Karissa

Continuing to freak out as more states release


----------



## Karissa

Continuing to freak out as more states release


----------



## Karissa

Continuing to freak out as more states release


----------



## Karissa

Continuing to freak out as more states release


----------



## Karissa

Continuing to freak out as more states release


----------



## Karissa

Continuing to freak out as more states release


----------



## Karissa

Continuing to freak out as more states release


----------



## Karissa

TOP!


----------



## Karissa

Just keep spamming,


----------



## Karissa

Just keep spamming,


----------



## Karissa

Just keep spamming, spamming, spamming


----------



## Karissa

what do we do?


----------



## Karissa

We spam, spam, spam


----------



## Karissa

Just keep spamming,


----------



## Karissa

Just keep spamming,


----------



## Karissa

Just keep spamming,


----------



## Karissa

spamming,


----------



## Karissa

spamming,


----------



## Haritha

Dori is that you?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

what do we do?


----------



## Karissa

We...


----------



## Karissa

spam,


----------



## Karissa

spam,


----------



## Karissa

spam,


----------



## Karissa

I hate waiting


----------



## Karissa

I hate waiting


----------



## Karissa

I hate waiting


----------



## Karissa

I hate waiting


----------



## Haritha

Nice 15 k soon

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

I hate waiting


----------



## Karissa

I hate waiting


----------



## Haritha

Happy Friday every one

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

I hate waiting


----------



## Karissa

^^^ TOP!!!


----------



## Haritha

May be today

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Haritha

Or Monday

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Haritha

Or Tuesday

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Or Wednesday

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Or Thursday

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Or next Friday

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

When I find myself in times of trouble


----------



## Karissa

When I find myself in times of trouble


----------



## Karissa

Speaking words of wisdom, let it be


----------



## Karissa

And in my hour of darkness


----------



## Karissa

She is standing right in front of me


----------



## Karissa

Speaking words of wisdom, let it be


----------



## Karissa

Let it be, let it be


----------



## Karissa

Let it be, let it be


----------



## Haritha

Let it be known that results will be here soon

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

For all those waiting there is lot of hope

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

Speaking words of wisdom, let it be


----------



## Haritha

The hope of passing the exams

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

Let it be, let it be


----------



## Karissa

Let it be, let it be


----------



## Karissa

Whisper words of wisdom, let it be


----------



## Haritha

And finding the gold

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

And when the broken-hearted people


----------



## Karissa

Living in the world agree


----------



## Haritha

At the end of the treasure hunt

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

There will be an answer, let it be


----------



## Karissa

For though they may be parted


----------



## Karissa

There is still a chance that they will see


----------



## Karissa

There will be an answer, let it be


----------



## Karissa

Let it be, let it be


----------



## Karissa

Let it be, let it be


----------



## Karissa

Yeah, there will be an answer, let it be


----------



## Karissa

Let it be, let it be


----------



## Haritha

Wishing everybody the best

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

Let it be, let it be


----------



## Karissa

Whisper words of wisdom, let it be


----------



## Karissa

Let it be, let it be


----------



## Karissa

Ah, let it be, yeah, let it be


----------



## Karissa

Whisper words of wisdom, let it be


----------



## Haritha

We have to persist

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

And when the night is cloudy


----------



## Karissa

There is still a light that shines on me


----------



## Karissa

Shine on until tomorrow, let it be


----------



## Karissa

I wake up to the sound of music,


----------



## Haritha

And resist the impatience

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

Mother Mary comes to me


----------



## Karissa

Mother Mary comes to me


----------



## Karissa

Let it be, let it be


----------



## Haritha

Waiting is a test too

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

There's no preparing for that

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

Let it be, yeah, let it be


----------



## Karissa

Oh, there will be an answer, let it be


----------



## Karissa

Let it be, let it be


----------



## Karissa

Let it be, let it be


----------



## Karissa

Whisper words of wisdom, let it be


----------



## Haritha

Its a great morning

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

I believe I can fly

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

I believe i can touch the sky

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

It's nine o'clock on a Saturday


----------



## Karissa

The regular crowd shuffles in


----------



## Karissa

There's an old man sitting next to me


----------



## Haritha

Staying alive - while waiting

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

Making love to his tonic and gin


----------



## Karissa

He says, "Son can you play me a memory


----------



## Karissa

I'm not really sure how it goes


----------



## Karissa

But it's sad and it's sweet


----------



## Karissa

And I knew it complete


----------



## Karissa

When I wore a younger man's clothes."


----------



## Karissa

Sing us a song you're the piano man


----------



## Karissa

Sing us a song tonight


----------



## Karissa

Well we're all in the mood for a melody


----------



## Karissa

And you've got us feeling alright


----------



## Haritha

We shall overcome

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

Now John at the bar is a friend of mine


----------



## Haritha

Whiskers on kittens

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

He gets me my drinks for free


----------



## Karissa

And he's quick with a joke or to light up your smoke


----------



## Karissa

But there's someplace that he'd rather be


----------



## Haritha

Warm woollen mittens

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

He says, "Bill, I believe this is killing me."


----------



## Karissa

As a smile ran away from his face


----------



## Karissa

"Well, I'm sure that I could be a movie star


----------



## Karissa

If I could get out of this place."


----------



## Haritha

The hills are alive with spam

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

Now Paul is a real estate novelist


----------



## Karissa

Who never had time for a wife


----------



## Karissa

And he's talking with Davy, who's still in the Navy


----------



## Karissa

And probably will be for life


----------



## Haritha

Better beware be careful

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## dvvader

Good morning spam


----------



## Haritha

Don't let it get the book

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Come on let's go let's go

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## dvvader

waiting on results spam


----------



## dvvader

california sucks spam


----------



## Haritha

Waiting waiting waiting waiting

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Wait wait wait

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

*Harmonica musical break*


----------



## Karissa

And the waitress is practicing politics


----------



## Haritha

Other states releasing

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## dvvader

the california board called me as a child and told me santa wasn't real


----------



## Karissa

As the businessmen slowly get stoned


----------



## Haritha

What about ca? What about ca?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

Yes they're sharing a drink they call loneliness


----------



## Karissa

But it's better than drinking alone


----------



## dvvader

and now they are withholding PE exam results...because they can


----------



## Karissa

*Piano musical Break*


----------



## Karissa

Sing us a song you're the piano man


----------



## Karissa

Sing us a song tonight


----------



## Karissa

Well we're all in the mood for a melody


----------



## Haritha

Good morning everyone

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

And you've got us feeling alright


----------



## Karissa

*harmonica break*


----------



## Haritha

Hope the results will be out today

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

It's a pretty good crowd for a Saturday


----------



## Karissa

And the manager gives me a smile


----------



## Haritha

Hope that everyone passed

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

'Cause he knows that it's me they've been coming to see


----------



## dvvader

the california board excels at dashing hopes and dreams


----------



## Karissa

To forget about life for a while


----------



## Karissa

And the piano it sounds like a carnival


----------



## Karissa

And the microphone smells like a beer


----------



## Karissa

And they sit at the bar and put bread in my jar


----------



## dvvader

or at least making you wait an insufferable amount of unnecessary time to realize them


----------



## Karissa

And say, "Man what are you doing here?"


----------



## Karissa

oh la la la lala dity la la


----------



## Karissa

Sing us a song you're the piano man


----------



## Karissa

Sing us a song tonight


----------



## Karissa

Well we're all in the mood for a melody


----------



## Karissa

And you've got us feeling alright


----------



## dvvader

I seem to be interrupting @Karissa's ballad lol

Take it away!


----------



## Karissa

hey 2500 posts


----------



## Karissa

dvvader said:


> I seem to be interrupting @Karissa's ballad lol
> 
> Take it away!


I'm done for now, enjoying my Pandora a little too much


----------



## Haritha

Cannot find something

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

What time is it now?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Wait for results time

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Almost there to another goal

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

Let me run with you tonight


----------



## Karissa

I'll take you on a moonlight ride


----------



## Karissa

There's someone I used to see


----------



## Karissa

But she don't give a damn for me


----------



## Karissa

But let me get to the point, let's roll another joint


----------



## Karissa

And turn the radio loud, I'm too alone to be proud


----------



## Karissa

You don't know how it feels


----------



## Karissa

You don't know how it feels to be me


----------



## Karissa

People come, people go


----------



## Karissa

Some grow young, some grow cold


----------



## Karissa

I woke up in between


----------



## Karissa

A memory and a dream


----------



## Karissa

So let's get to the point, let's roll another joint


----------



## Karissa

Let's head on down the road


----------



## Karissa

There's somewhere I gotta go


----------



## Karissa

And you don't know how it feels


----------



## Karissa

You don't know how it feels to be me


----------



## Karissa

*Instrumental break*


----------



## Karissa

My old man was born to rock


----------



## Karissa

He's still tryin' to beat the clock


----------



## Karissa

Think of me what you will


----------



## Karissa

I've got a little space to fill


----------



## Karissa

So let's get to the point, let's roll another joint


----------



## Karissa

And let's head on down the road


----------



## Karissa

There's somewhere I got to go


----------



## Karissa

And you don't know how it feels


----------



## Karissa

No, you don't know how it feels to be me


----------



## Haritha

Star wars

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Good dinosaurs

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Good job today

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Random posts

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

We are still trying to reach the goal

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

And the exam prep days were better

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Knowing that the exam had not already occurred

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

So no waiting on results before the exam

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

We only wait for the results after the exam

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Have a great day every one!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## ptatohed

NJmike PE said:


> 56.4 ft






matt267 PE said:


> ^what he said.




That's about twice too high.


----------



## NJmike PE

ptatohed said:


> That's about twice too high.


22.4 ft, I used the wrong C


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam for breakfast


----------



## Haritha

Frozen food recall - and that's what our family survived on during exams

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE




----------



## Haritha

Pretty much all frozen vegetables in local Costco recalled

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

I don't eat vegetables


----------



## Haritha

NJmike PE said:


> I don't eat vegetables


Good for you. .. they also have other ready made foods on recall

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

I now regret eating vegetables

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

liquid lunch is the way to go

:beerchug: :40oz:


----------



## Haritha

Should have made fresh pizza a staple during exams

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8251


----------



## P-E

matt267 PE said:


> @Karissa, you need to beat @P-E in post counts in here. This is YOUR spam thread.


you can do it @Karissa


----------



## P-E

spam at it


----------



## Karissa

Alright if that's what you want


----------



## Karissa

Spam!


----------



## Karissa

Spam!


----------



## Karissa

Spam!


----------



## Karissa

Spam!


----------



## Karissa

Spam!


----------



## Karissa

Spam!


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Where it began,


----------



## Karissa

I can't begin to knowin'


----------



## Karissa

But then I know it's growing strong


----------



## Karissa

Was in the spring


----------



## Karissa

And spring became the summer


----------



## Karissa

Who'd have believed you'd come along.


----------



## Karissa

Hands, touchin' hands


----------



## Karissa

Reachin' out,


----------



## Karissa

touchin' me,


----------



## Karissa

touchin' yoooooouuuuu


----------



## Karissa

Sweet Caroline


----------



## Karissa

Good times never seemed so good


----------



## Karissa

I've been inclined


----------



## Karissa

To believe they never would


----------



## Karissa

But now I...


----------



## Karissa

...look at the night


----------



## Karissa

And it don't seem so lonely


----------



## Karissa

We fill it up with only two.


----------



## Karissa

And when I hurt,


----------



## Karissa

Hurtin' runs off my shoulders


----------



## Karissa

How can I hurt when holding you?


----------



## Karissa

Warm, touchin' warm


----------



## Karissa

Reachin' out,


----------



## Karissa

touchin' me,


----------



## Karissa

touchin' yoooouuuuu


----------



## Karissa

Sweet Caroline


----------



## Karissa

*bum bum bum!!!!*


----------



## Karissa

Good times never seemed so good


----------



## Karissa

I've been inclined,


----------



## Karissa

To believe they never would


----------



## Karissa

Oh, no, no


----------



## Karissa

Sweet Caroline


----------



## Karissa

Good times never seemed so good


----------



## Karissa

Sweet Caroline,


----------



## Karissa

I believe they never could


----------



## Karissa

Sweet Caroline


----------



## Karissa

Good times never seemed so good


----------



## Karissa

Sweet Caroline...


----------



## Karissa

Finish the page!!


----------



## Karissa

Finish the page!!


----------



## Karissa

Finish the page!!


----------



## Karissa

Finish the page!!


----------



## Karissa

Finish the page!!


----------



## Karissa

Finish the page!!


----------



## Karissa

Finish the page!!


----------



## Karissa

Finish the page!!


----------



## Karissa

Finish the page!!


----------



## Karissa

Finish the page!!


----------



## Karissa

I would say that I'm loosing my mind


----------



## Karissa

But I'm positive I lost it years ago


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

^^ TOP


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

TOP!


----------



## Karissa

Closing the gap


----------



## Karissa

Closing the gap


----------



## Karissa

Closing the gap


----------



## Karissa

Closing the gap


----------



## Karissa

Closing the gap


----------



## Karissa

Closing the gap


----------



## Karissa

Closing the gap


----------



## Karissa

Closing the gap


----------



## Karissa

Closing the gap


----------



## Karissa

Closing the gap


----------



## Karissa

Closing the gap


----------



## Karissa

Closing the gap


----------



## Karissa

Closing the gap


----------



## Karissa

Closing the gap


----------



## Karissa

Closing the gap


----------



## Karissa

Closing the gap


----------



## Karissa

Closing the gap


----------



## Karissa

Closing the gap


----------



## Karissa

Closing the gap


----------



## Karissa

Closing the gap


----------



## Karissa

Closing the gap


----------



## Karissa

Closing the gap


----------



## Karissa

Closing the gap


----------



## Karissa

Closing the gap


----------



## Karissa

TOP


----------



## Karissa

Wasting time while waiting


----------



## Karissa

Wasting time while waiting


----------



## Karissa

Wasting time while waiting


----------



## Karissa

Wasting time while waiting


----------



## Karissa

Wasting time while waiting


----------



## Karissa

Wasting time while waiting


----------



## Karissa

Wasting time while waiting


----------



## Karissa

Wasting time while waiting


----------



## Karissa

Wasting time while waiting


----------



## Karissa

Wasting time while waiting


----------



## Karissa

Wasting time while waiting


----------



## Karissa

Wasting time while waiting


----------



## Karissa

Wasting time while waiting


----------



## Karissa

Wasting time while waiting


----------



## Karissa

Wasting time while waiting


----------



## Karissa

Wasting time while waiting


----------



## Karissa

Wasting time while waiting


----------



## Karissa

Wasting time while waiting


----------



## Karissa

Wasting time while waiting


----------



## Karissa

Wasting time while waiting


----------



## Karissa

Wasting time while waiting


----------



## Karissa

Wasting time while waiting


----------



## Karissa

Wasting time while waiting


----------



## Karissa

Wasting time while waiting


----------



## Karissa

TOP!


----------



## Karissa

79


----------



## Karissa

78


----------



## Karissa

77


----------



## Karissa

76


----------



## Karissa

75


----------



## Karissa

74


----------



## Karissa

73


----------



## Karissa

72


----------



## Karissa

71


----------



## Karissa

70


----------



## Karissa

69


----------



## Karissa

68


----------



## Karissa

67


----------



## Karissa

66


----------



## Karissa

65


----------



## Karissa

64


----------



## Karissa

63


----------



## Karissa

62


----------



## Karissa

61


----------



## Karissa

60


----------



## Karissa

59


----------



## Karissa

58


----------



## Karissa

57


----------



## Karissa

56


----------



## Karissa

55


----------



## Karissa

54


----------



## Karissa

53


----------



## Karissa

52


----------



## Karissa

51


----------



## Karissa

50


----------



## Karissa

49


----------



## Karissa

48


----------



## Karissa

47


----------



## Karissa

46


----------



## Karissa

45


----------



## Karissa

44


----------



## Karissa

43


----------



## Karissa

42


----------



## Karissa

41


----------



## Karissa

40


----------



## Karissa

39


----------



## Karissa

38


----------



## Karissa

37


----------



## Karissa

36


----------



## Karissa

35


----------



## Karissa

34


----------



## Karissa

33


----------



## Karissa

32


----------



## Karissa

31


----------



## Karissa

30


----------



## Karissa

29


----------



## Karissa

28


----------



## Karissa

27


----------



## Karissa

26


----------



## Karissa

25


----------



## Karissa

24


----------



## Karissa

23


----------



## Karissa

22


----------



## Karissa

21


----------



## Karissa

20


----------



## Karissa

19


----------



## Karissa

18


----------



## Karissa

17


----------



## Karissa

16


----------



## Karissa

15


----------



## Karissa

14


----------



## Karissa

13


----------



## Karissa

12


----------



## Karissa

11


----------



## Karissa

10


----------



## Karissa

9


----------



## Karissa

8


----------



## Karissa

7


----------



## Karissa

6


----------



## Karissa

5


----------



## Karissa

4


----------



## Karissa

3


----------



## Karissa

2


----------



## Karissa

1


----------



## Karissa

Whoop back in the lead


----------



## matt267 PE

*Karissa*

26 April


2714 posts




*P-E*
25 April


2713 posts




*glockjacket*
25 April


1046 posts




*SE_FL*
28 April


974 posts




*TWJ PE*
27 April


901 posts




*matt267 PE*
25 April


843 posts




*thekzieg PE*
25 April


755 posts




*Haritha*
28 April


639 posts




*Ship Wreck PE*
25 April


492 posts




*NJmike PE*
25 April


318 posts


----------



## matt267 PE

@TWJ PE, even though you're a PE now, you can still spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

@SE_FL, I didn't see if you got you're results yet?


----------



## TWJ PE

matt267 PE said:


> @TWJ PE, even though you're a PE now, you can still spam.


What are the rules right now?


----------



## Haritha

Standard

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

TWJ PE said:


> What are the rules right now?


Free for all. @TWJ PE


----------



## TWJ PE

Afternoon spam.


----------



## TWJ PE

More afternoon spam!


----------



## Haritha

It seems like most states are out with results

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

TWJ PE said:


> What are the rules right now?


ONE RULE:


----------



## Haritha

Only CA and few others waiting

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

Might as well go to 13k while waiting


----------



## Karissa

Might as well go to 13k while waiting


----------



## Karissa

Might as well go to 13k while waiting


----------



## Karissa

Might as well go to 13k while waiting


----------



## Karissa

Might as well go to 13k while waiting


----------



## Haritha

Yes almost there

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

Might as well go to 13k while waiting


----------



## Karissa

Might as well go to 13k while waiting


----------



## Haritha

Good going

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

That's half a marathon

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

Might as well go to 13k while waiting


----------



## Karissa

Might as well go to 13k while waiting


----------



## Karissa

Might as well go to 13k while waiting


----------



## Karissa

Might as well go to 13k while waiting


----------



## Karissa

Might as well go to 13k while waiting


----------



## Karissa

Might as well go to 13k while waiting


----------



## Karissa

Might as well go to 13k while waiting


----------



## Karissa

Might as well go to 13k while waiting


----------



## Karissa

Might as well go to 13k while waiting


----------



## Karissa

Might as well go to 13k while waiting


----------



## Karissa

Might as well go to 13k while waiting


----------



## Karissa

Might as well go to 13k while waiting


----------



## Karissa

Might as well go to 13k while waiting


----------



## Karissa

Might as well go to 13k while waiting


----------



## Karissa

Might as well go to 13k while waiting


----------



## Karissa

Might as well go to 13k while waiting


----------



## Karissa

Might as well go to 13k while waiting


----------



## Karissa

Might as well go to 13k while waiting


----------



## Karissa

Might as well go to 13k while waiting


----------



## Karissa

Might as well go to 13k while waiting


----------



## Karissa

Might as well go to 13k while waiting


----------



## Karissa

Might as well go to 13k while waiting


----------



## Karissa

Might as well go to 13k while waiting


----------



## Karissa

TOP


----------



## Haritha

Another exciting day of waiting

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

Onward to 13K


----------



## Karissa

Onward to 13K


----------



## Karissa

Onward to 13K


----------



## Karissa

Onward to 13K


----------



## Karissa

Onward to 13K


----------



## Karissa

Onward to 13K


----------



## Karissa

Onward to 13K


----------



## Haritha

October results came in after 6 pm pst

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

Onward to 13K


----------



## Haritha

There could be a surprise at end of today

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

Onward to 13K


----------



## Karissa

Onward to 13K


----------



## Karissa

Onward to 13K


----------



## Karissa

Onward to 13K


----------



## Haritha

Or just before long weekend

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## ptatohed

NJmike PE said:


> 22.4 ft, I used the wrong C


Closer but not quite.


----------



## Karissa

Onward to 13K


----------



## Karissa

Onward to 13K


----------



## Karissa

Onward to 13K


----------



## Karissa

Onward to 13K


----------



## Karissa

Onward to 13K


----------



## Karissa

Onward to 13K


----------



## Karissa

Onward to 13K


----------



## Karissa

TOP


----------



## Karissa

Onward to 13K


----------



## Karissa

Onward to 13K


----------



## Karissa

Onward to 13K


----------



## Karissa

Onward to 13K


----------



## Karissa

Onward to 13K


----------



## Karissa

Onward to 13K


----------



## Karissa

Onward to 13K


----------



## Karissa

Onward to 13K


----------



## Karissa

Onward to 13K


----------



## matt267 PE

PASS gas


----------



## matt267 PE

PASS gas


----------



## matt267 PE

PASS gas


----------



## matt267 PE

PASS gas


----------



## matt267 PE

PASS gas


----------



## matt267 PE

PASS gas


----------



## matt267 PE

PASS gas


----------



## matt267 PE

PASS gas


----------



## matt267 PE

PASS gas


----------



## matt267 PE

PASS gas


----------



## matt267 PE

PASS gas


----------



## matt267 PE

PASS gas


----------



## matt267 PE

PASS gas


----------



## matt267 PE

PASS gas


----------



## matt267 PE

PASS gas


----------



## matt267 PE

PASS gas


----------



## matt267 PE

PASS gas


----------



## matt267 PE

PASS gas


----------



## matt267 PE

PASS gas


----------



## matt267 PE

PASS gas


----------



## matt267 PE

PASS gas


----------



## matt267 PE

PASS gas


----------



## matt267 PE

PASS gas


----------



## matt267 PE

PASS gas


----------



## matt267 PE

PASS gas


----------



## matt267 PE

PASS gas


----------



## matt267 PE

PASS gas


----------



## matt267 PE

PASS gas


----------



## matt267 PE

PASS gas


----------



## matt267 PE

PASS gas


----------



## matt267 PE

PASS gas


----------



## matt267 PE

PASS gas


----------



## matt267 PE

PASS gas


----------



## matt267 PE

PASS gas


----------



## matt267 PE

PASS gas


----------



## matt267 PE

PASS gas


----------



## matt267 PE

PASS gas


----------



## matt267 PE

PASS gas


----------



## matt267 PE

PASS gas


----------



## Karissa

Onward to 13K


----------



## matt267 PE

PASS gas


----------



## matt267 PE

^ Top


----------



## MechE1906

matt267 PE said:


> PASS gas


Hey matt267, what do you mean by PASS gas? seems like you are flooding the time lines with that.


----------



## matt267 PE

MechE1906 said:


> 1 minute ago, matt267 PE said: PASS gas
> 
> 
> 
> Hey matt267, what do you mean by PASS gas? seems like you are flooding the time lines with that.
Click to expand...

Too much spam gives me gas. Sorry.


----------



## Karissa

Onward to 13K


----------



## Karissa

Onward to 13K


----------



## Karissa

Onward to 13K


----------



## Karissa

Onward to 13K


----------



## Karissa

Onward to 13K


----------



## matt267 PE

That's what she said.


----------



## matt267 PE

That's what she said.


----------



## matt267 PE

That's what she said.


----------



## matt267 PE

That's what she said.


----------



## matt267 PE

That's what she said.


----------



## matt267 PE

That's what she said.


----------



## matt267 PE

That's what she said.


----------



## matt267 PE

That's what she said.


----------



## matt267 PE

That's what she said.


----------



## matt267 PE

That's what she said.


----------



## Karissa

quite literally


----------



## matt267 PE

That's what she said.


----------



## matt267 PE

That's what she said.


----------



## Karissa

quite literally


----------



## Karissa

quite literally


----------



## Karissa

quite literally


----------



## Karissa

quite literally


----------



## Karissa

^^TOP


----------



## Karissa

Almost there


----------



## Karissa

Almost there


----------



## Karissa

Almost there


----------



## Karissa

Almost there


----------



## Karissa

Almost there


----------



## Karissa

Almost there


----------



## Karissa

Almost there


----------



## Karissa

Almost there


----------



## Karissa

Almost there


----------



## Karissa

Almost there


----------



## Karissa

Almost there


----------



## Karissa

Almost there


----------



## Karissa

Almost there


----------



## Karissa

Almost there


----------



## Karissa

Almost there


----------



## Karissa

Almost there


----------



## Karissa

Almost there


----------



## Karissa

Almost there


----------



## Karissa

Almost there


----------



## Karissa

Almost there


----------



## Karissa

Almost there


----------



## Karissa

Almost there


----------



## Karissa

WOO 13K


----------



## Karissa

TOP!


----------



## knight1fox3

What did I miss?


----------



## Karissa

Pretty sure there was nothing of importance


----------



## Haritha

Taking elevator to make a post

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam it


----------



## Dleg

Hola


----------



## Haritha

Yay! Found my data

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

Como es sta?


----------



## MetsFan

Holla


----------



## Haritha

Mui bien

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dleg

sayonara


----------



## Haritha

Konichiwa

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

Cerveza pour favor


----------



## matt267 PE

Y u no spammin'?


----------



## Haritha

Too much pressure

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Need to pass

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Exams

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

matt267 PE said:


> @SE_FL, I didn't see if you got you're results yet?


I did get me some results, Passed!

My office already ordered me business cards with the new designation. I am super excited. Its hard to imagine it's only a test, feels much more than that right now. My wife is glad she isn't a single mom for another study season. We have one more kid on the way that will make number four in Nov.


----------



## Haritha

SE_FL said:


> 3 hours ago, matt267 PE said: @SE_FL, I didn't see if you got you're results yet?
> 
> 
> 
> I did get me some results, Passed!My office already ordered me business cards with the new designation. I am super excited. Its hard to imagine it's only a test, feels much more than that right now. My wife is glad she isn't a single mom for another study season. We have one more kid on the way that will make number four in Nov.
Click to expand...

Congratulations! !!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

Congrats indeed.


----------



## knight1fox3

Beer thirty yet?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## SE_FL

It was obviously the amount of spam I posted multiplied by my contribution to EB.com.

the passing score, not the new baby FYI.


----------



## matt267 PE

SE_FL said:


> I did get me some results, Passed!
> 
> My office already ordered me business cards with the new designation. I am super excited. Its hard to imagine it's only a test, feels much more than that right now. My wife is glad she isn't a single mom for another study season. We have one more kid on the way that will make number four in Nov.


congrats!


----------



## matt267 PE

SE_FL said:


> It was obviously the amount of spam I posted multiplied by my contribution to EB.com.
> 
> the passing score, not the new baby FYI.


New babies are fun (when they're sleeping).


----------



## matt267 PE

Spamming


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

^top


----------



## Dleg

early release spam

(from work)


----------



## Haritha

No chance of results I suppose today

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Monday it is then

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

In October 2015 got email after 6 - will wait some more time

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

No email yet

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Should we go for 15 k this weekend

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Or stretch until everyone gets their results

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

Why is no one in the drunk tank?  Do I have to shut this thing down????


----------



## akwooly

knight1fox3 said:


> Why is no one in the drunk tank?  Do I have to shut this thing down????


I'm not drunk.


----------



## akwooly

Where the f is everyone?


----------



## P-E

Beer tasting


----------



## P-E

From my fridge


----------



## P-E

And neighbor's fridge


----------



## P-E

Great beer


----------



## Haritha

Waiting - this will be a looooong weekend and no more nails to bite

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

Cool 13000.  Only 2k to go


----------



## Haritha

Yes 2 k more

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## P-E

If I do that I'll cross 10k.   Not sure what would happen then.


----------



## P-E

Stuff might go backwards.


----------



## TWJ PE

Late night hammered celebrating spam!


----------



## knight1fox3

fudkin' a


----------



## knight1fox3

If everyone posts 5 times, i'll ban @matt267 PE


----------



## TWJ PE

Ban spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Ban spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Ban spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Ban spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Just kidding... No ban spam.


----------



## akwooly

Still not drunk.


----------



## NJmike PE

Twilight spam


----------



## Haritha

Kids fell asleep - time for cookies and ice cream

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

knight1fox3 said:


> If everyone posts 5 times, i'll ban @matt267 PE


What the?


----------



## matt267 PE

P-E said:


> Stuff might go backwards.


I had a negative post count once.


----------



## matt267 PE

I wonder who's going to get post 15,000?


----------



## matt267 PE

I wonder who's going to get post 15,000?


----------



## matt267 PE

I wonder who's going to get post 15,000?


----------



## matt267 PE

I wonder who's going to get post 15,000?


----------



## matt267 PE

I wonder who's going to get post 15,000?


----------



## matt267 PE

I wonder who's going to get post 15,000?


----------



## matt267 PE

I wonder who's going to get post 15,000?


----------



## matt267 PE

I wonder who's going to get post 15,000?


----------



## matt267 PE

I wonder who's going to get post 15,000?


----------



## matt267 PE

I wonder who's going to get post 15,000?


----------



## matt267 PE

I wonder who's going to get post 15,000?


----------



## matt267 PE

I wonder who's going to get post 15,000?


----------



## matt267 PE

I wonder who's going to get post 15,000?


----------



## matt267 PE

I wonder who's going to get post 15,000?


----------



## matt267 PE

I wonder who's going to get post 15,000?


----------



## matt267 PE

I wonder who's going to get post 15,000?


----------



## matt267 PE

I wonder who's going to get post 15,000?

TOP


----------



## Karissa

Still no results spam


----------



## Karissa

Still no results spam


----------



## Karissa

Still no results spam


----------



## Karissa

Still no results spam


----------



## Karissa

Still no results spam


----------



## Karissa

Still no results spam


----------



## Karissa

Still no results spam


----------



## Karissa

Still no results spam


----------



## Karissa

Still no results spam


----------



## Karissa

Still no results spam


----------



## Karissa

Still no results spam


----------



## Karissa

Still no results spam


----------



## Karissa

Still no results spam


----------



## Karissa

Still no results spam


----------



## Karissa

Still no results spam


----------



## Karissa

Still no results spam


----------



## Karissa

Still no results spam


----------



## Karissa

Still no results spam


----------



## Karissa

Still no results spam


----------



## Karissa

Still no results spam


----------



## Karissa

Still no results spam


----------



## Karissa

Still no results spam


----------



## Karissa

Still no results spam


----------



## Karissa

Still no results spam


----------



## Karissa

Top


----------



## Karissa

Maybe


----------



## Karissa

It


----------



## Karissa

Is


----------



## Karissa

Because


----------



## Karissa

The


----------



## Karissa

PE


----------



## Karissa

Gods


----------



## Karissa

Are


----------



## Karissa

Uspet


----------



## Karissa

Since


----------



## Karissa

This


----------



## Karissa

Thread


----------



## Karissa

Has


----------



## Karissa

Not


----------



## Karissa

Reached


----------



## Karissa

15k


----------



## Karissa

Yet,


----------



## Karissa

Or


----------



## Karissa

It


----------



## Karissa

Is


----------



## Karissa

Because


----------



## Karissa

No


----------



## Karissa

One


----------



## Karissa

At


----------



## Karissa

The


----------



## Karissa

Licensing


----------



## Karissa

Offices


----------



## Karissa

Knows


----------



## Karissa

What


----------



## Karissa

A


----------



## Karissa

PE


----------



## Karissa

Is


----------



## Karissa

I


----------



## Karissa

Will


----------



## Karissa

Assume


----------



## Karissa

The


----------



## Karissa

PE


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Gods


----------



## Karissa

Are


----------



## Karissa

Upset


----------



## Karissa

At


----------



## Karissa

Least


----------



## Karissa

I can try.


----------



## Karissa

Top!


----------



## Karissa

Never mind


----------



## Karissa

I


----------



## Karissa

Can


----------



## Karissa

Not


----------



## Karissa

Count

Real TOP!


----------



## Karissa

Spam for the spam gods


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

TOP!


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

TOP!


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

TOP!


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

3k posts!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I am not winning


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

I lost a long time ago

I hate tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> If everyone posts 5 times, i'll ban @matt267 PE


1


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> If everyone posts 5 times, i'll ban @matt267 PE


2


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> If everyone posts 5 times, i'll ban @matt267 PE


3


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> If everyone posts 5 times, i'll ban @matt267 PE


4


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> If everyone posts 5 times, i'll ban @matt267 PE


5


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> If everyone posts 5 times, i'll ban @matt267 PE


6


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> If everyone posts 5 times, i'll ban @matt267 PE


7


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> If everyone posts 5 times, i'll ban @matt267 PE


8


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> If everyone posts 5 times, i'll ban @matt267 PE


9


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> If everyone posts 5 times, i'll ban @matt267 PE


10


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> If everyone posts 5 times, i'll ban @matt267 PE


Now you can ban Guest_matt267 PE too


----------



## TWJ PE

Hangover spam


----------



## akwooly

Car deadlifts spam


----------



## knight1fox3

It's a turkey bacon kind of morning...


----------



## NJmike PE

#vomit


----------



## thekzieg

Bottom


----------



## thekzieg

Top


----------



## knight1fox3

ToP Snipe?

EDIT: ldman:


----------



## akwooly

Turkey bacon blows


----------



## matt267 PE

I like turkey. I like bacon. But I don't like turkey bacon.


----------



## matt267 PE

My daughter is obsessed with Minecraft.


----------



## matt267 PE

It gets annoying sometimes.


----------



## matt267 PE

It's all she talks about.


----------



## matt267 PE

Does anyone want to buy a desk?


----------



## matt267 PE

We've been cleaning up a bit.


----------



## matt267 PE

Getting rid of some stuff.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> Does anyone want to buy a desk?





matt267 PE said:


> We've been cleaning up a bit.





matt267 PE said:


> Getting rid of some stuff.


Making room for something....


----------



## P-E

NJmike PE said:


> Making room for something....


Congrats @matt267 PE


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Making room for something....


@NJmike PE Shut up.



P-E said:


> Congrats @matt267 PE


@P-E thanks, I guess.


----------



## matt267 PE

This is how rumors start.


----------



## P-E

A few beers help too


----------



## P-E

Did everyone give up on this thread?


----------



## akwooly

Where is everyone!


----------



## Haritha

Thought we need to stretch it out till we get results

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

I hope at least by next weekend

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## knight1fox3

akwooly said:


> Where is everyone!


Here we go!


----------



## Road Guy

Who's drinking?


----------



## knight1fox3

Present!


----------



## Dleg

I should be. But I've got nothing on hand, and that's a good thing after last weekend.


----------



## Road Guy

We're going through tequila pet that's this summer


----------



## matt267 PE

I should be drinking, but it's only 0545 hrs.


----------



## NJmike PE

I was. It's gonna be a long day

EDIT: ToP 

:bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

^ top


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

matt267 PE said:


> Does anyone want to buy a desk?


Free shipping? I take it for $15.00


----------



## SE_FL

Sister-in-law bought my brother a ping pong table for his bday party last night. Late night 16 person tournament with lots of beer. You're never too old for a ping pong table.


----------



## akwooly

^awesome!


----------



## matt267 PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Free shipping? I take it for $15.00


You can pick it up for free if you want.


----------



## akwooly

Sunday funday.


----------



## scatsob

Busch gardens and rain...no lines ?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

matt267 PE said:


> 2 hours ago, Ship Wreck PE said: Free shipping? I take it for $15.00
> 
> 
> 
> You can pick it up for free if you want.
Click to expand...

Meet me halfway in Atlanta.


----------



## matt267 PE

Bring Candy and I'll think about it.


----------



## Haritha

Field trip

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

Still tired


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> Still tired


Sounds like you need spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Sounds like you need spam. [/COLOR]


----------



## matt267 PE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Sounds like you need spam. [/COLOR]


----------



## matt267 PE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Sounds like you need spam. [/COLOR]


----------



## matt267 PE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Sounds like you need spam. [/COLOR]


----------



## matt267 PE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Sounds like you need spam. [/COLOR]


----------



## matt267 PE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Sounds like you need spam. [/COLOR]


----------



## matt267 PE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Sounds like you need spam. [/COLOR]


----------



## matt267 PE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Sounds like you need spam. [/COLOR]


----------



## matt267 PE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Sounds like you need spam. [/COLOR]


----------



## matt267 PE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Sounds like you need spam. [/COLOR]


----------



## matt267 PE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Sounds like you need spam. [/COLOR]


----------



## matt267 PE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Sounds like you need spam. [/COLOR]


----------



## matt267 PE

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Sounds like you need spam. [/COLOR]

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]Top[/COLOR]

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)] :bananalama: [/COLOR]


----------



## TWJ PE

Recovery mode spam!


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

congrats to all spam!


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

all hail the great spam


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

should have partied this weekend but am a single dad spam!


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

any good weekend stories that I can live vicariously through spam? (stupid stories accepted also!!)


----------



## matt267 PE

Yardwork?


----------



## matt267 PE

Found a colony of termites in the garden.


----------



## matt267 PE

That's all I got.


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

partying termites?....awesome!!


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

not looking forward to monday spam!!


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

need a vacation spam


----------



## SE_FL

I'm going on a vacation next week, kinda. Wife and I are going to a homeschool conference out of town for two days. I never knew these things existed. 

As long as I get a weekend with a hot chick and no complaining kids or poopy diapers, I'm game.

I might even get hammered at Mellow Mushroom (Pizza) and have the woman drive me back to the hotel room. She's pregnant and can't drink anyway. ?


----------



## envirotex

my feet hurt.  need another day.


----------



## Haritha

It'll be Monday tomorrow. ..getting a feeling ca might release results Tuesday afternoon. ..

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## einatlanta PhD PE

Mellow Mushroom partay! (hey...I gotta grasp at any staws I can)....


----------



## Haritha

Sunday has been so busy getting ready for the week - I'm sure I'd be appreciating Monday a little

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

Morning spam


----------



## Karissa

Morning spam


----------



## Karissa

Morning spam


----------



## Karissa

Morning spam


----------



## Karissa

Morning spam


----------



## Karissa

Morning spam


----------



## Karissa

Morning spam


----------



## Karissa

Morning spam


----------



## Karissa

Top!


----------



## Karissa

Going to be another unproductive day at work with me hitting refresh constantly.


----------



## NJmike PE

1100 meeting at the Highlands council. Grrrr


----------



## matt267 PE

Karissa said:


> Going to be another unproductive day at work with me hitting refresh constantly.


today's your day. I can feel it.


----------



## P-E

Wood


----------



## Karissa

matt267 PE said:


> today's your day. I can feel it.


I just hate waiting.


----------



## Karissa

sitting at work spam


----------



## Karissa

sitting at work spam


----------



## Karissa

sitting at work spam


----------



## Karissa

sitting at work spam


----------



## Karissa

sitting at work spam


----------



## Karissa

Need to get to 15K


----------



## Karissa

Need to get to 15K


----------



## Karissa

Need to get to 15K


----------



## Karissa

Need to get to 15K


----------



## Karissa

Need to get to 15K


----------



## Karissa

Need to get to 15K


----------



## Karissa

Need to get to 15K


----------



## Karissa

Need to get to 15K


----------



## Karissa

Need to get to 15K


----------



## Karissa

Need to get to 15K


----------



## Karissa

Need to get to 15K


----------



## Karissa

Need to get to 15K


----------



## Karissa

Need to get to 15K


----------



## Karissa

Need to get to 15K


----------



## Karissa

TOP! :bananalama: :bananalama:


----------



## Karissa

Redesign a piston then more spammage to follow


----------



## matt267 PE

No more results until 15k spam post.


----------



## Karissa

1 design down, 2 more to go


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

TOP! :bananalama: :bananalama: :bananalama:


----------



## Karissa

Design 2 of 3 done


----------



## Karissa

valve pockets suck


----------



## Karissa

well at least I don't care for them


----------



## Karissa

I know they serve a purpose


----------



## Karissa

but they can be avoided


----------



## Karissa

So they suck


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

Bottom


----------



## Karissa

Top :bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

did you pass yet?


----------



## Karissa

matt267 PE said:


> did you pass yet?


don't know yet. Michigan is not making me happy right now


----------



## Karissa

Come on Michigan!


----------



## Karissa

Come on Michigan!


----------



## Karissa

Come on Michigan!


----------



## Karissa

Come on Michigan!


----------



## Karissa

Come on Michigan!


----------



## Karissa

technically it is LARA that needs to get their act together so...


----------



## Karissa

Come on LARA!


----------



## Karissa

Come on LARA!


----------



## Karissa

Come on LARA!


----------



## Karissa

Come on LARA!


----------



## Karissa

Come on LARA!


----------



## Karissa

Come on LARA!


----------



## Karissa

Come on LARA!


----------



## Karissa

Come on LARA!


----------



## Karissa

Come on LARA!


----------



## Karissa

Come on LARA!


----------



## Karissa

Come on LARA!


----------



## Karissa

Come on LARA!


----------



## Karissa

Come on LARA!


----------



## Karissa

Come on LARA!


----------



## Karissa

Come on LARA!


----------



## Karissa

Come on LARA!


----------



## Karissa

TOP!


----------



## matt267 PE

Who's Lara? Is she hot?


----------



## Karissa

at


----------



## Karissa

least


----------



## Karissa

spamming


----------



## Karissa

keeps


----------



## Karissa

me


----------



## Karissa

a


----------



## Karissa

little


----------



## Karissa

less


----------



## Karissa

fidgety


----------



## Karissa

since


----------



## Karissa

it


----------



## Karissa

gives


----------



## Karissa

me


----------



## Karissa

something


----------



## Karissa

to


----------



## Karissa

do


----------



## Karissa

while


----------



## Karissa

I


----------



## Karissa

wait


----------



## Karissa

my


----------



## Karissa

impending


----------



## Karissa

doom


----------



## Karissa

bottom


----------



## Karissa

Top :bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

There will be no doom in the spam thread. You got this.


----------



## matt267 PE

There will be no doom in the spam thread. You got this.


----------



## matt267 PE

There will be no doom in the spam thread. You got this.


----------



## matt267 PE

There will be no doom in the spam thread. You got this.


----------



## matt267 PE

There will be no doom in the spam thread. You got this.


----------



## dvvader

monday morning spam


----------



## matt267 PE

There will be no doom in the spam thread. You got this.


----------



## matt267 PE

There will be no doom in the spam thread. You got this.


----------



## matt267 PE

There will be no doom in the spam thread. You got this.


----------



## dvvader

long week ahead


----------



## matt267 PE

There will be no doom in the spam thread. You got this.


----------



## matt267 PE

There will be no doom in the spam thread. You got this.


----------



## matt267 PE

There will be no doom in the spam thread. You got this.


----------



## matt267 PE

There will be no doom in the spam thread. You got this.


----------



## dvvader

come on CA release those results


----------



## matt267 PE

There will be no doom in the spam thread. You got this.


----------



## Karissa

We will see


----------



## Karissa

I felt pretty good coming out of the test


----------



## Karissa

But I felt that way at college too and actually failed the class so who knows.


----------



## Karissa

I felt like I knew what I was doing so hopefully all is well.


----------



## Karissa

otherwise if I did fail I'm ready, if I passed I'll be ecstatic.


----------



## Karissa

I wasn't rethinking myself much until results started coming in.


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

bottom


----------



## Karissa

TOP!


----------



## snickerd3

morning


----------



## Karissa

guten morgen


----------



## ptatohed

NJmike PE said:


> 56.4 ft






matt267 PE said:


> ^what he said.


Last guesses before I post the answer/solution?


----------



## knight1fox3

The answer, of course, is onions. I'll take "Condiments" for $800, thank you.


----------



## matt267 PE

ptatohed said:


> Last guesses before I post the answer/solution?


Red


----------



## snickerd3

october


----------



## NJmike PE

ptatohed said:


> On ‎5‎/‎20‎/‎2016 at 5:34 AM, NJmike PE said: 56.4 ft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On ‎5‎/‎20‎/‎2016 at 5:35 AM, matt267 PE said: ^what he said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Last guesses before I post the answer/solution?
Click to expand...

Oh I forgot to include the coefficient of I don't give a fuck.


----------



## ptatohed

matt267 PE said:


> Red






NJmike PE said:


> Oh I forgot to include the coefficient of I don't give a fuck.






Okay, you left me no choice....

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?/topic/26703-quiz-darcy-weisbach/


----------



## MetsFan

Where are the multiple choice answers?


----------



## matt267 PE

MetsFan said:


> Where are the multiple choice answers?


a) 56.4

b) Onions

c) Red

d) October


----------



## MetsFan

Gotta go with c) Red


----------



## Haritha

Did anyone account for the viscosity of the liquid?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Haritha said:


> Did anyone account for the viscosity of the liquid?
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


Yes, that's how I came up with my answer.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> a) 56.4
> 
> b) Onions
> 
> c) Red
> 
> d) October


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> a) 56.4
> 
> b) Onions
> 
> c) Red
> 
> d) October


----------



## Karissa

The


----------



## Karissa

spam


----------



## Karissa

is


----------



## Karissa

lacking


----------



## snickerd3

afternoon


----------



## NJmike PE

I got nothing to offer


----------



## matt267 PE

you've got nothing but spam, and that's OK.


----------



## snickerd3

a;sldkfj


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet??


----------



## snickerd3

nope


----------



## knight1fox3

When will then be now?


----------



## Karissa

Holy crap I Passed!


----------



## knight1fox3

Karissa said:


> Holy crap I Passed!


WHOA!!!  CONGRATS!!!!  TIME TO CELEBRATE!


----------



## snickerd3

Karissa said:


> Holy crap I Passed!


isn't it a great feeling


----------



## TWJ PE

Home stretch spam!


----------



## TWJ PE

Karissa said:


> Holy crap I Passed!


Clearly because you contributed to the Spam thread!


----------



## matt267 PE

Karissa said:


> Holy crap I Passed!


Awesome job. Congrats.


----------



## Dleg

Congrats @Karissa!


----------



## NJmike PE

knight1fox3 said:


> WHOA!!!  CONGRATS!!!!  TIME TO CELEBRATE!









Congrats @Karissa!

:th_rockon:


----------



## akwooly

woot woot @Karissa!!!!


----------



## akwooly

how come this is not at 15k yet?


----------



## Dleg

Spam shortage.


----------



## NJmike PE

SLACKERS


----------



## Dleg

no I'm not!


----------



## matt267 PE

Back in my day, this thread would have been locked down days ago.


----------



## snickerd3

people are still waiting


----------



## Dleg

Waiting for what???? Let's go!!!

I mean, you go!!!


----------



## matt267 PE

Yes?


----------



## Dleg

Do you have a question?

ToP


----------



## Karissa

on that note...


----------



## Karissa

Pass spam


----------



## Karissa

shocked spam


----------



## Karissa

relieved spam


----------



## Karissa

Happy spam


----------



## Karissa

Happy spam


----------



## Karissa

Happy spam


----------



## Karissa

Happy spam


----------



## Karissa

Happy spam


----------



## Karissa

Happy spam


----------



## Karissa

Happy spam


----------



## Karissa

Happy spam


----------



## Karissa

Happy spam


----------



## Karissa

Happy spam


----------



## Karissa

Happy spam


----------



## Karissa

Happy spam


----------



## Karissa

Happy spam


----------



## Karissa

Happy spam


----------



## Karissa

Happy spam


----------



## Karissa

Happy spam


----------



## Karissa

Happy spam


----------



## Karissa

Happy spam


----------



## Karissa

Happy spam


----------



## Karissa

Bottom Spam


----------



## Karissa

Top Spam :bananalama:


----------



## Dleg

I swear if I see your avatar anymore I'm going to come down with epilepsy.


----------



## TWJ PE

Passing spam.


----------



## Karissa

epilepsy SPAM


----------



## Karissa

I was debating on if it was too much the day I got it. Maybe I'll do something different later.


----------



## Dleg

please.....  

but congrats anyway!


----------



## P-E

Little afternoon train spam


----------



## Dleg

freaking gubmint passwords spam


----------



## P-E

Maybe I'll nap on the train.  Have to do yard work later.


----------



## Dleg

waiting for gubment IT to reset password spam


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Karissa said:


> Bottom Spam


Good job!!


----------



## scatsob

Wackey waving inflatible arm flailing tube man


----------



## Dleg

Damn gubmint IT guys, misspelling user names ldman: ldman: ldman:


----------



## Haritha

Trying to restart pc

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dleg

hungry. so hungry....


----------



## TWJ PE

Is it over yet, spam?


----------



## TWJ PE

Seriously, I wonder if all of the Top 10 posters in this thread all passed their exam (for those who took it)?


----------



## Haritha

Interesting correlation - data should be confirmed as soon as all states release. .. imagine how people would start spamming the next time

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## scatsob

Can someone post the top 10 again?  Maybe we need a list of just the top 10 that took the test.


----------



## TWJ PE

scatsob said:


> Can someone post the top 10 again?  Maybe we need a list of just the top 10 that took the test.


I'm trying to figure out how to do it. May take me a few....


----------



## TWJ PE

Here you go... anyone else on this list take and pass in April 2016?


----------



## P-E

here's some spam


----------



## P-E

here's some spam


----------



## P-E

here's some spam


----------



## P-E

here's some spam


----------



## P-E

here's some spam


----------



## P-E

here's some spam


----------



## P-E

here's some spam


----------



## P-E

here's some spam


----------



## P-E

here's some spam


----------



## P-E

here's some spam


----------



## P-E

here's some spam


----------



## P-E

here's some spam


----------



## P-E

here's some spam


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i passed last october sorry

as did matt and kzeig


----------



## P-E

here's some spam


----------



## P-E

here's some spam


----------



## P-E

here's some spam


----------



## P-E

here's some spam


----------



## P-E

here's some spam


----------



## P-E

here's some spam


----------



## P-E

here's some spam


----------



## P-E

here's some spam


----------



## P-E

here's some spam


----------



## P-E

here's some spam


----------



## P-E

here's some spam


----------



## P-E

here's some spam


----------



## P-E

here's some spam


----------



## P-E

here's some spam


----------



## P-E

here's some spam


----------



## P-E

here's some spam

ToP :bananalama:


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

TWJ PE said:


> Here you go... anyone else on this list take and pass in April 2016?
> 
> View attachment 8281


i passed last october

as did @matt267 PE and @thekzieg PE

Wonder who is left...

Did @Haritha pass?

Did @SE_FL pass?

Think thats all who is left


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

i like the NCEES pass by the way


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

looks like @Haritha is still waiting


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

Looks like @SE_FL passed too


----------



## Haritha

glockjacket said:


> looks like @Haritha is still waiting


I passed 8 hr ncees in October 2015. Now only waiting on ca specific seismic and surveying. ..

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

okay so that confirms it, everyone in the top 10 has passed the 8 hour ncees at one point or another


----------



## matt267 PE

glockjacket said:


> okay so that confirms it, everyone in the top 10 has passed the 8 hour ncees at one point or another


This is awesome propaganda for the next spam fest.


----------



## scatsob

glockjacket said:


> i passed last october
> 
> as did @matt267 PE and @thekzieg PE
> 
> Wonder who is left...
> 
> Did @Haritha pass?
> 
> Did @SE_FL pass?
> 
> Think thats all who is left


I am not in the top 10 and I passed. Debunked.


----------



## P-E

wood


----------



## matt267 PE

There are lots of passes not in the top 10. But those in the top 10 all passed.


----------



## matt267 PE

Spam is the key.


----------



## scatsob

That's circular logic ?


----------



## scatsob

Spam


----------



## scatsob

Spam spam


----------



## scatsob

Spam spam spam


----------



## scatsob

Back in the USA  spam


----------



## scatsob

Are there still rules even though most results have been released?


----------



## matt267 PE

scatsob said:


> Are there still rules even though most results have been released?


There were never really any rules. They were more like "guidelines."


----------



## matt267 PE

spam away until this bitch gets locked down.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

TWJ PE said:


> Seriously, I wonder if all of the Top 10 posters in this thread all passed their exam (for those who took it)?


I passed!!


----------



## NJmike PE

spam to celebrate Matt's news


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> spam to celebrate Matt's news


Nothing to see here. Move along.


----------



## matt267 PE

Nothing to see here. Move along.


----------



## matt267 PE

Nothing to see here. Move along.


----------



## matt267 PE

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## snickerd3

karissa got her results...we can shut this thing down


----------



## matt267 PE

New page spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

New page spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

New page spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

New page spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

New page spam.


----------



## matt267 PE

New page spam.


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> Nothing to see here. Move along.


Matts news


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## P-E

matt267 PE said:


>


Looks like you need a coffee


----------



## matt267 PE

None for me please.


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 PE said:


> spam away until this bitch gets locked down.


----------



## TWJ PE

Ship Wreck PE said:


> I passed!!


April 2016?


----------



## matt267 PE

@NJmike PE needs to step up and finish what he started.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

TWJ PE said:


> April 2016?


April 1984 i believe


----------



## TWJ PE

Update: here's what I know...


----------



## matt267 PE

Spammers for the win.


----------



## matt267 PE

snickerd3 said:


> karissa got her results...we can shut this thing down


Not yet.


----------



## glockjacket P.E.

TWJ PE said:


> Update: here's what I know...
> 
> View attachment 8295


@Ship Wreck PE had previously passed

I believe @P-E had passed too


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> @NJmike PE needs to step up and finish what he started.


Negative. I'm here for oversight.


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> I'm here for oversight.


that's only a formality.


----------



## NJmike PE

end this now


----------



## NJmike PE

end this now


----------



## NJmike PE

end this now


----------



## NJmike PE

end this now


----------



## NJmike PE

end this now


----------



## NJmike PE

end this now


----------



## NJmike PE

end this now


----------



## NJmike PE

end this now


----------



## NJmike PE

end this now


----------



## NJmike PE

end this now


----------



## NJmike PE

end this now


----------



## NJmike PE

end this now


----------



## NJmike PE

end this now


----------



## NJmike PE

end this now


----------



## NJmike PE

end this now


----------



## NJmike PE

end this now


----------



## NJmike PE

end this now


----------



## NJmike PE

end this now


----------



## NJmike PE

end this now


----------



## NJmike PE

end this now


----------



## NJmike PE

end this now


----------



## NJmike PE

end this now


----------



## NJmike PE

end this now


----------



## NJmike PE

end this now


----------



## NJmike PE

end this now


----------



## NJmike PE

end this now


----------



## NJmike PE

end this now


----------



## NJmike PE

put a bullet in this bitch


----------



## NJmike PE

put a bullet in this bitch


----------



## NJmike PE

put a bullet in this bitch


----------



## NJmike PE

put a bullet in this bitch


----------



## NJmike PE

put a bullet in this bitch


----------



## NJmike PE

put a bullet in this bitch


----------



## NJmike PE

put a bullet in this bitch


----------



## NJmike PE

put a bullet in this bitch


----------



## NJmike PE

put a bullet in this bitch


----------



## NJmike PE

put a bullet in this bitch


----------



## NJmike PE

put a bullet in this bitch


----------



## NJmike PE

put a bullet in this bitch


----------



## NJmike PE

put a bullet in this bitch


----------



## matt267 PE

@Karissa, @Haritha, come one. You can spam a bit more.


----------



## NJmike PE

put a bullet in this bitch


----------



## NJmike PE

put a bullet in this bitch


----------



## NJmike PE

put a bullet in this bitch


----------



## NJmike PE

put a bullet in this bitch


----------



## NJmike PE

put a bullet in this bitch


----------



## NJmike PE

put a bullet in this bitch


----------



## NJmike PE

put a bullet in this bitch


----------



## NJmike PE

put a bullet in this bitch


----------



## NJmike PE

put a bullet in this bitch


----------



## NJmike PE

put a bullet in this bitch


----------



## NJmike PE

put a bullet in this bitch


----------



## NJmike PE

put a bullet in this bitch


----------



## NJmike PE

put a bullet in this bitch


----------



## NJmike PE

you guys suck. kill this thread already


----------



## NJmike PE

you guys suck. kill this thread already


----------



## NJmike PE

you guys suck. kill this thread already


----------



## NJmike PE

you guys suck. kill this thread already


----------



## NJmike PE

you guys suck. kill this thread already


----------



## NJmike PE

you guys suck. kill this thread already


----------



## NJmike PE

you guys suck. kill this thread already


----------



## NJmike PE

you guys suck. kill this thread already


----------



## NJmike PE

you guys suck. kill this thread already


----------



## NJmike PE

you guys suck. kill this thread already


----------



## NJmike PE

you guys suck. kill this thread already


----------



## NJmike PE

you guys suck. kill this thread already


----------



## NJmike PE

you guys suck. kill this thread already


----------



## NJmike PE

you guys suck. kill this thread already


----------



## NJmike PE

you guys suck. kill this thread already


----------



## NJmike PE

you guys suck. kill this thread already


----------



## NJmike PE

you guys suck. kill this thread already


----------



## NJmike PE

you guys suck. kill this thread already


----------



## NJmike PE

you guys suck. kill this thread already


----------



## NJmike PE

you guys suck. kill this thread already


----------



## NJmike PE

you guys suck. kill this thread already


----------



## NJmike PE

you guys suck. kill this thread already


----------



## NJmike PE

you guys suck. kill this thread already


----------



## NJmike PE

you guys suck. kill this thread already


----------



## NJmike PE

you guys suck. kill this thread already


----------



## Karissa

matt267 PE said:


> @Karissa, @Haritha, come one. You can spam a bit more.


Sorry I was eating ribs and didn't want to get barbeque sauce all over my keyboard


----------



## NJmike PE

someone else take over


----------



## Karissa

Lunch time spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Not top


----------



## Karissa

I see trees of green,


----------



## Karissa

red roses too,


----------



## Karissa

I see them bloom,


----------



## Karissa

for me and you


----------



## Karissa

And I think to myself


----------



## Karissa

What a wonderful world.


----------



## Karissa

I see skies of blue,


----------



## Karissa

and clouds of white,


----------



## Karissa

The bright blessed day,


----------



## Karissa

the dark sacred night


----------



## Karissa

And I think to myself


----------



## Karissa

What a wonderful world.


----------



## Karissa

The colors of the rainbow,


----------



## Karissa

so pretty in the sky,


----------



## Karissa

Are also on the faces


----------



## Karissa

of people going by.


----------



## Karissa

I see friends shaking hands,


----------



## Karissa

sayin', "How do you do?"


----------



## Karissa

They're really sayin',


----------



## Karissa

"I love you."


----------



## Karissa

I hear babies cryin'.


----------



## Karissa

I watch them grow.


----------



## Karissa

They'll learn much more


----------



## Karissa

than I'll ever know


----------



## Karissa

And I think to myself


----------



## Karissa

What a wonderful world


----------



## Karissa

^^ TOP


----------



## Karissa

14K before 12EST?


----------



## Karissa

14K before 12EST?


----------



## Karissa

Cant read a clock... fail


----------



## Karissa

14K before 1 EST?


----------



## Karissa

14K before 1 EST?


----------



## Karissa

14K before 1 EST?


----------



## Karissa

14K before 1 EST?


----------



## Karissa

14K before 1 EST?


----------



## Karissa

14K before 1 EST?


----------



## Karissa

14K before 1 EST?


----------



## Karissa

14K before 1 EST?


----------



## Karissa

14K before 1 EST?


----------



## Karissa

14K before 1 EST?


----------



## Karissa

14K before 1 EST?


----------



## Karissa

14K before 1 EST?


----------



## NJmike PE

do it


----------



## Karissa

14K before 1 EST?


----------



## Karissa

14K before 1 EST?


----------



## NJmike PE

do it


----------



## Karissa

14K before 1 EST?


----------



## Karissa

14K before 1 EST?


----------



## Karissa

14K before 1 EST?


----------



## NJmike PE

let's do it


----------



## Karissa

14K before 1 EST?


----------



## NJmike PE

let's do it


----------



## Karissa

14K before 1 EST?


----------



## NJmike PE

let's do it


----------



## Karissa

14K before 1 EST?


----------



## NJmike PE

let's do it


----------



## Karissa

14K before 1 EST?


----------



## NJmike PE

let's do it


----------



## Karissa

14K before 1 EST?


----------



## NJmike PE

let's do it


----------



## Karissa

14K before 1 EST?


----------



## Karissa

14K before 1 EST?


----------



## Karissa

14K before 1 EST?


----------



## Karissa

14K before 1 EST?


----------



## Karissa

14K before 1 EST?


----------



## Karissa

14K before 1 EST?


----------



## Haritha

Karissa said:


> 14K before 1 EST?


That sounds passable

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

14K before 1 EST?


----------



## Karissa

14K before 1 EST?


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## Karissa

14K before 1 EST?


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## Karissa

14K before 1 EST?


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## Karissa

14K before 1 EST?


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## Karissa

14K before 1 EST?


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## Karissa

14K before 1 EST?


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## Karissa

14K before 1 EST?


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## Karissa

14K before 1 EST?


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## Haritha

That's great

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

14K before 1 EST?


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## Karissa

14K before 1 EST?


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## Karissa

14K before 1 EST?


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## Haritha

Will be able

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

14K before 1 EST?


----------



## NJmike PE

hbb


----------



## Haritha

Can do

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

14K before 1 EST?


----------



## NJmike PE

hbb


----------



## Karissa

14K before 1 EST?


----------



## NJmike PE

hbb


----------



## NJmike PE

hbb


----------



## Haritha

Let's do it

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

14K before 1 EST?


----------



## Haritha

Must do it

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

hbb


----------



## NJmike PE

hbb


----------



## NJmike PE

hbb


----------



## NJmike PE

hbb


----------



## NJmike PE

hbb


----------



## NJmike PE

hbb


----------



## Haritha

For the team

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

hbb


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## NJmike PE

copy paste post


----------



## Karissa

14K before 1 EST!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## Karissa

14K before 1 EST!!!


----------



## Karissa

14K before 1 EST!!!


----------



## Karissa

14K before 1 EST!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

post


----------



## Karissa

14K before 1 EST!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

spam


----------



## Karissa

14K before 1 EST!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## Karissa

14K before 1 EST!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## Karissa

^^ TOP


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## Haritha

Go get it

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

14K before 1 EST!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## Karissa

14K before 1 EST!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## Karissa

14K before 1 EST!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## Haritha

Get set go

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

14K before 1 EST!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## Karissa

14K before 1 EST!!!


----------



## Haritha

Just do it

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## Karissa

14K before 1 EST!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## Karissa

14K before 1 EST!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

hookers bacon blow


----------



## Karissa

14K before 1 EST!!!


----------



## Haritha

14 thousand

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

14K before 1 EST!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

matt has news for us


----------



## NJmike PE

matt has news for us


----------



## NJmike PE

matt has news for us


----------



## NJmike PE

matt has news for us


----------



## NJmike PE

matt has news for us


----------



## NJmike PE

matt has news for us


----------



## Karissa

14K before 1 EST!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

matt has news for us


----------



## NJmike PE

matt has news for us


----------



## NJmike PE

matt has news for us


----------



## NJmike PE

matt has news for us


----------



## NJmike PE

matt has news for us


----------



## NJmike PE

matt has news for us


----------



## NJmike PE

matt has news for us


----------



## NJmike PE

matt has news for us


----------



## NJmike PE

matt has news for us


----------



## NJmike PE

matt has news for us


----------



## Karissa

what is the news...


----------



## NJmike PE

matt has news for us


----------



## NJmike PE

matt has news for us


----------



## NJmike PE

matt has news for us


----------



## NJmike PE

matt has news for us


----------



## Karissa

the lack of response from earlier makes one wonder


----------



## NJmike PE

matt has news for us


----------



## NJmike PE

matt has news for us


----------



## Karissa

...


----------



## Haritha

Processing

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

matt has news for us


----------



## Haritha

Processing

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haritha

Processing

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

back to meaningless posts


----------



## NJmike PE

I passed!


----------



## Haritha

Processing

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

I passed!


----------



## Haritha

Processing

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

14K before 1 EST!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

I passed!


----------



## NJmike PE

I passed!


----------



## Haritha

Processing

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

14K before 1 EST!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

I passed!


----------



## Karissa

14K before 1 EST!!!


----------



## Karissa

14K before 1 EST!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

I passed!


----------



## NJmike PE

I passed!


----------



## Karissa

14K before 1 EST!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

I passed!


----------



## Haritha

Congratulations

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

14K before 1 EST!!!


----------



## NJmike PE

I passed!


----------



## Haritha

Congratulations

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

I passed!


----------



## Haritha

Congratulations

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

I passed!


----------



## Haritha

Congratulations

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

I passed!


----------



## Haritha

Congratulations

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

I passed!


----------



## NJmike PE

I passed!


----------



## NJmike PE

I passed!


----------



## Haritha

This is great

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

I passed!


----------



## NJmike PE

I passed!


----------



## NJmike PE

I passed!


----------



## NJmike PE

I passed!


----------



## Haritha

Almost there

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

I passed!


----------



## NJmike PE

I passed!


----------



## NJmike PE

I passed!


----------



## Haritha

Few more

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

Spam!


----------



## NJmike PE

I passed!


----------



## Karissa

Spam!


----------



## NJmike PE

I passed!


----------



## Haritha

Possibly

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

I passed!


----------



## NJmike PE

I passed!


----------



## Haritha

There

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

Spam!


----------



## Haritha

Congratulations

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

where is @frazil


----------



## NJmike PE

I passed!


----------



## Karissa

meaningless post


----------



## NJmike PE

I passed!


----------



## Haritha

Congratulations

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

meaningless post


----------



## NJmike PE

I passed!


----------



## Haritha

Congratulations

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karissa

meaningless post


----------



## NJmike PE

I passed!


----------



## Haritha

Congratulations

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

I passed!


----------



## Karissa

meaningless post


----------



## Haritha

Congratulations

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

I passed!


----------



## Karissa

meaningless post


----------



## Haritha

Congratulations

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

I passed!


----------



## Karissa

meaningless post


----------



## NJmike PE

I passed!


----------



## Karissa

meaningless post


----------



## NJmike PE

I passed!


----------



## NJmike PE

I passed!


----------



## Karissa

WOOO


----------



## snickerd3

NJmike PE said:


> where is @frazil


playing with ice


----------



## NJmike PE

14k


----------



## Haritha

Yeah we got to 14k

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## NJmike PE

39


----------



## NJmike PE

38


----------



## NJmike PE

37


----------



## NJmike PE

36


----------



## NJmike PE

35


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> matt has news for us


Not yet


----------



## NJmike PE

34


----------



## NJmike PE

33


----------



## NJmike PE

32


----------



## matt267 PE

spam


----------



## NJmike PE

31


----------



## matt267 PE

Not quality


----------



## NJmike PE

30


----------



## NJmike PE

29


----------



## NJmike PE

28


----------



## NJmike PE

27


----------



## Karissa

meaningless post


----------



## Karissa

meaningless post


----------



## Karissa

meaningless post


----------



## matt267 PE

Not quality

Top

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

26


----------



## NJmike PE

25


----------



## NJmike PE

24


----------



## NJmike PE

23


----------



## NJmike PE

22


----------



## NJmike PE

21


----------



## Karissa

Interruption spam


----------



## NJmike PE

20


----------



## Karissa

Interruption spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Not quality


----------



## NJmike PE

19


----------



## Karissa

Interruption spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Not quality


----------



## Karissa

Interruption spam


----------



## NJmike PE

18


----------



## matt267 PE

Not quality


----------



## NJmike PE

17


----------



## matt267 PE

Not quality


----------



## NJmike PE

16


----------



## Karissa

Interruption spam


----------



## Karissa

Interruption spam


----------



## NJmike PE

15


----------



## NJmike PE

14


----------



## NJmike PE

13


----------



## Karissa

Interruption spam


----------



## NJmike PE

12


----------



## Karissa

52


----------



## NJmike PE

11


----------



## matt267 PE

Not quality


----------



## Karissa

18


----------



## NJmike PE

10


----------



## NJmike PE

9


----------



## matt267 PE

Not quality


----------



## Karissa

2


----------



## NJmike PE

8


----------



## NJmike PE

7


----------



## akwooly

matt267 PE said:


> There were never really any rules. They were more like "guidelines."


kind of like construction plans and specifications.


----------



## Karissa

6


----------



## NJmike PE

6


----------



## matt267 PE

56


----------



## Karissa

4


----------



## NJmike PE

5


----------



## matt267 PE

63


----------



## Karissa

5


----------



## NJmike PE

4


----------



## matt267 PE

-6


----------



## NJmike PE

3


----------



## matt267 PE

69


----------



## NJmike PE

2


----------



## matt267 PE

12

TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

1


----------



## Karissa

92


----------



## NJmike PE

32k!


----------



## Karissa

-193486


----------



## akwooly

dats a lotta spam NJ!


----------



## matt267 PE

NJmike PE said:


> 32k!


for you:

data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## Karissa

Pi?


----------



## matt267 PE

Karissa said:


> Pi?


we missed pi day.


----------



## akwooly

dats a lotta spam NJ!


----------



## matt267 PE

we missed pi day.


----------



## matt267 PE

we missed pi day.


----------



## matt267 PE

we missed pi day.


----------



## matt267 PE

we missed pi day.


----------



## matt267 PE

we missed pi day.


----------



## matt267 PE

we missed pi day.


----------



## Karissa

Psh well I'm gonna go eat some... be jealous


----------



## matt267 PE

we missed pi day.


----------



## akwooly

now i want cookies


----------



## matt267 PE

we missed pi day.


----------



## akwooly

now i want cookies


----------



## akwooly

now i want cookies


----------



## akwooly

now i want cookies


----------



## matt267 PE

I want pie.


----------



## matt267 PE

I want pie.


----------



## matt267 PE

TOP


----------



## akwooly

Karissa said:


> Psh well I'm gonna go eat some... be jealous


so jelly


----------



## matt267 PE

^ :bananalama:


----------



## matt267 PE

I want piehole.


----------



## matt267 PE

I want pie.


----------



## akwooly

shoot and a miss.


----------



## matt267 PE

I want pie.


----------



## matt267 PE

I want pie.


----------



## akwooly

go get yo pie


----------



## akwooly

pecan pie


----------



## matt267 PE

blueberry pie


----------



## akwooly

im fond of blueberry pie


----------



## matt267 PE

strawberry/rhubarb pie


----------



## akwooly

bearz like blueberrys


----------



## matt267 PE

I love me some cherry pie.


----------



## matt267 PE

Lemon pie is good too.


----------



## akwooly

and salmon


----------



## matt267 PE

I love eatin' that cherry pie though.


----------



## matt267 PE

Who's going to get post 15,000?


----------



## matt267 PE

Who's going to get post 15,000?


----------



## matt267 PE

Who's going to get post 15,000?


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> I want piehole.


really matt... this explains some other posts


----------



## matt267 PE

Who's going to get post 15,000?


----------



## matt267 PE

Who's going to get post 15,000?


----------



## matt267 PE

bottom


----------



## matt267 PE

TOP

:bananalama:


----------



## NJmike PE

me


----------



## Karissa

matt267 PE said:


> strawberry/rhubarb pie


Yes


----------



## akwooly




----------



## Karissa

pie has been acquired


----------



## akwooly

matt267 PE said:


> Who's going to get post 15,000?


its the only reason im here


----------



## Karissa

I may or may not have crammed a small piece in my mouth so that I could take a second piece


----------



## akwooly

Karissa said:


> pie has been acquired


now share


----------



## matt267 PE




----------



## matt267 PE

^ me when my wife gets home from work tonight.


----------



## Karissa

matt267 PE said:


>






matt267 PE said:


> ^ me when my wife gets home from work tonight.


let me know how that goes


----------



## Karissa

akwooly said:


> now share


yeah about that... I like to be a fatty and eat everything so sharing baked goods doesn't work for me


----------



## akwooly

I make the pies in my house.


----------



## Karissa

So I should correct my statement to:

I may or may not have defiantly crammed a small piece in my mouth so that I could take a second piece


----------



## matt267 PE

Karissa said:


> let me know how that goes


I'll tell you right now, I won't be eating no pie tonight.


----------



## Karissa

matt267 PE said:


> I'll tell you right now, I won't be eating no pie tonight.


none at all?


----------



## akwooly

nom nom


----------



## matt267 PE

Karissa said:


> none at all?


exactly


----------



## akwooly

matt267 PE said:


> exactly


you need to change your approach


----------



## akwooly

its taco tuesday anyway. eat tacos


----------



## matt267 PE

akwooly said:


> its taco tuesday anyway. eat tacos


We're still talking about food right?


----------



## Karissa

matt267 PE said:


> We're still talking about food right?


that's questionable


----------



## akwooly

matt267 PE said:


> We're still talking about food right?


wait, what?


----------



## akwooly

maybe


----------



## Karissa

bottom


----------



## Karissa

TOP!


----------



## matt267 PE

I likes muffins too.

I like my muffins warm and moist.


----------



## thekzieg

This isn't done yet???


----------



## Karissa

View attachment 8296


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg PE said:


> This isn't done yet???


be part of the solution, not the problem.


----------



## thekzieg

I'm working.


----------



## Karissa

thekzieg PE said:


> I'm working.


I'm "working" too


----------



## thekzieg

Clearly!


----------



## Karissa

hey this is important to my mental wellbeing


----------



## Karissa

that should semi count as work right?


----------



## Karissa

ok lunch is over, back to what I guess I'm paid to do.


----------



## matt267 PE

work is for successful boring people


----------



## NJmike PE

matt267 PE said:


> I likes muffins too.
> 
> I like my muffins warm and moist.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## knight1fox3

ToP Snipe?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Are we there yet?


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Top


----------



## P-E

Getting close


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

knight1fox3 said:


> ToP Snipe?


Someone messed up my top timing but I still prevailed.


----------



## matt267 PE

soon.


----------



## akwooly

knight1fox3 said:


> ToP Snipe?


soooo clooose


----------



## matt267 PE

It'll all be over soon.


----------



## akwooly

time for meal 3


----------



## Dleg

I'm still on meal 1.


----------



## P-E

Need a nap


----------



## Dleg

there's no way i could nap now, not after 2 cups


----------



## P-E

Good thinking.  Coffee time


----------



## matt267 PE

P-E said:


> Good thinking.  Coffee beer time


fixt


----------



## P-E

matt267 PE said:


> fix


Fixt


----------



## snickerd3

is it time to go yet?


----------



## akwooly

rawr


----------



## P-E

Chirp


----------



## Karissa

flap, flap, flap


----------



## akwooly

P-E said:


> Chirp


angry chirp


----------



## akwooly

Karissa said:


> flap, flap, flap


hypnotic


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who's winning


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who's winning


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who's winning


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who's winning


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who's winning


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who's winning


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who's winning


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who's winning


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who's winning


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who's winning


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Who's winning


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Time to go home


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Time to go home


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Time to go home


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Time to go home


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Time to go home


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Time to go home


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Time to go home


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Time to go home


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Time to go home


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Time to go home


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Time to go home


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Time to go home


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Snipers beware


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Snipers beware


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Snipers beware


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Snipers beware


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Snipers beware


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Snipers beware


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Snipers beware


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Top


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

These ads are in Spanish??


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Can you read spanish


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

What are they trying to sell me


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Tap talk has way too many ads like facebook


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I Think tap talk has a liberal bias


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I Think tap talk has a liberal bias


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I Think tap talk has a liberal bias


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Tap talk sux


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

EB should do a hostile take over and buy tap talk


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

And chop it into little pieces and sell it


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

I Think tap talk has a liberal bias


----------



## akwooly

shipwreck


----------



## akwooly

shipwreck


----------



## akwooly

shipwreck


----------



## akwooly

shipwreck


----------



## akwooly

shipwreck


----------



## akwooly

shipwreck


----------



## akwooly

shipwreck


----------



## akwooly

shipwreck


----------



## akwooly

shipwreck


----------



## akwooly

shipwreck


----------



## akwooly

shipwreck


----------



## akwooly

shipwreck


----------



## akwooly

shipwreck

TOPS


----------



## akwooly

shipwreck


----------



## akwooly

shipwreck


----------



## akwooly

shipwreck


----------



## akwooly

shipwreck


----------



## akwooly

shipwreck


----------



## akwooly

shipwreck


----------



## akwooly

shipwreck


----------



## akwooly

shipwreck


----------



## akwooly

shipwreck


----------



## akwooly

shipwreck


----------



## akwooly

shipwreck


----------



## akwooly

shipwreck


----------



## akwooly

shipwreck


----------



## akwooly

shipwreck


----------



## akwooly

shipwreck


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

AK


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Is a bear


----------



## akwooly

Hi!


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

He better watch out


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

For Daniel Boone


----------



## akwooly

bye gotta meeting.


----------



## snickerd3

wanna go home


----------



## akwooly

with a picinic basket


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Ak


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Ak


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Top


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Hello


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Snipers beware


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Snipers beware


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Snipers beware


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Snipers beware


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Snipers beware


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Snipers beware


----------



## Ship Wreck PE

Snipers beware


----------



## knight1fox3

Ready, set, go!


----------



## Mangano

.


----------



## matt267 PE

Finish him


----------



## matt267 PE

Finish him


----------



## matt267 PE

Finish him


----------



## matt267 PE

Finish him


----------



## matt267 PE

Finish him


----------



## matt267 PE

Finish him


----------



## matt267 PE

Finish him


----------



## matt267 PE

Finish him


----------



## matt267 PE

Finish him


----------



## matt267 PE

Finish him


----------



## matt267 PE

Finish him


----------



## matt267 PE

Finish him


----------



## matt267 PE

Finish him


----------



## matt267 PE

Finish him


----------



## matt267 PE

Finish him


----------



## matt267 PE

Finish him


----------



## matt267 PE

Finish him


----------



## matt267 PE

Finish him


----------



## matt267 PE

Finish him


----------



## matt267 PE

Finish him


----------



## matt267 PE

Finish him


----------



## matt267 PE

Finish him


----------



## matt267 PE

Finish him


----------



## matt267 PE

Finish him


----------



## matt267 PE

Finish him


----------



## matt267 PE

Finish him


----------



## matt267 PE

Finish him


----------



## matt267 PE

Finish him


----------



## matt267 PE

Finish him


----------



## matt267 PE

Finish him


----------



## matt267 PE

Finish him


----------



## matt267 PE

Finish him


----------



## matt267 PE

Finish him


----------



## matt267 PE

Finish him


----------



## thekzieg

I can't count


----------



## matt267 PE

thekzieg PE said:


> I can't count


Your a engineer. You dont half to.


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Spam and stuff


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing spam


----------



## TWJ PE

Stuff and spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Top


----------



## Mangano

Wait....


----------



## Mangano

....ok


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Spam


----------



## Karissa

Finish it!


----------



## Karissa

Finish it!


----------



## Karissa

Finish it!


----------



## Karissa

Finish it!


----------



## Karissa

Finish it!


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing spam


----------



## Karissa

Finish it!


----------



## matt267 PE

Bottom

Edit

Top


----------



## Karissa

Finish it!


----------



## Karissa

HA


----------



## Karissa

Finish it!


----------



## Karissa

Finish it!


----------



## Karissa

Finish it!


----------



## Karissa

Finish it!


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing spam


----------



## Karissa

Finish it!


----------



## Karissa

Finish it!


----------



## Karissa

Finish it!


----------



## Karissa

Finish it!


----------



## Karissa

Finish it!


----------



## Karissa

Finish it!


----------



## Karissa

Finish it!


----------



## Karissa

Finish it!


----------



## matt267 PE

Time to go "baby sit" my daughter.


----------



## Karissa

Finish it!


----------



## Karissa

Finish it!


----------



## Karissa

Finish it!


----------



## Karissa

Finish it!


----------



## Karissa

Finish it!


----------



## Karissa

Finish it!


----------



## Karissa

Finish it!


----------



## Karissa

Finish it!


----------



## Karissa

Finish it!


----------



## Karissa

time to go home spam


----------



## Haritha

I hit the restart

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE

Helping with homework spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Helping with homework spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Helping with homework spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Helping with homework spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Helping with homework spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Helping with homework spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Helping with homework spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Helping with homework spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Helping with homework spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Helping with homework spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Helping with homework spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Helping with homework spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Helping with homework spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Helping with homework spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Helping with homework spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Helping with homework spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Helping with homework spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Helping with homework spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Helping with homework spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Helping with homework spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Helping with homework spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Helping with homework spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Helping with homework spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Helping with homework spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Helping with homework spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Helping with homework spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Helping with homework spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Helping with homework spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Helping with homework spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Helping with homework spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Helping with homework spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Helping with homework spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Helping with homework spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Helping with homework spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Helping with homework spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Helping with homework spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Helping with homework spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Helping with homework spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Helping with homework spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Helping with homework spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Helping with homework spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Helping with homework spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Helping with homework spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Helping with homework spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Helping with homework spam


----------



## matt267 PE

Bottom


----------



## matt267 PE

Top


----------



## matt267 PE

Top


----------



## matt267 PE

Less than 500 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

Less than 500 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

Less than 500 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

Less than 500 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

Less than 500 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

Less than 500 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

Less than 500 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

Less than 500 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

Less than 500 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

Less than 500 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

Less than 500 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

Less than 500 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

Less than 500 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

Less than 500 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

Less than 500 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

Less than 500 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

Less than 500 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

Less than 500 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

Less than 500 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

Less than 500 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

Less than 500 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

Less than 500 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

Less than 500 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

Less than 500 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

Less than 500 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

Less than 500 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

Less than 500 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

Less than 500 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

Less than 500 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

Less than 500 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

Less than 500 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

Less than 500 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

Less than 500 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

Less than 500 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

Less than 500 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

Less than 500 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

Less than 500 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

Less than 500 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

Less than 500 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

Less than 500 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

Less than 500 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

Less than 500 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

Less than 500 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

Less than 500 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

Less than 500 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

Less than 500 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

Less than 500 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

Less than 500 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

Bottom


----------



## matt267 PE

Top


----------



## akwooly

Ins


----------



## akwooly

Out


----------



## thekzieg

Wish it was Friday.


----------



## thekzieg

Wish it was Friday.


----------



## thekzieg

Wish it was Friday.


----------



## Mangano

still spamming?


----------



## thekzieg

Wish it was Friday.


----------



## thekzieg

Wish it was Friday.


----------



## thekzieg

Wish it was Friday.


----------



## thekzieg

Wish it was Friday.


----------



## thekzieg

Wish it was Friday.


----------



## Mangano

still spamming?


----------



## thekzieg

Wish it was Friday.


----------



## thekzieg

Wish it was Friday.


----------



## Mangano

still spamming?


----------



## thekzieg

Wish it was Friday.


----------



## thekzieg

Wish it was Friday.


----------



## thekzieg

Wish it was Friday.


----------



## thekzieg

Wish it was Friday.


----------



## thekzieg

Wish it was Friday.


----------



## thekzieg

Wish it was Friday.


----------



## Mangano

feeling guilty on the poor content.


----------



## thekzieg

Wish it was Friday.


----------



## thekzieg

Wish it was Friday.


----------



## thekzieg

Wish it was Friday.

Top


----------



## thekzieg

Wish it was Friday.


----------



## Mangano

feeling guilty on contributing poor content. but not that guilty i suppose.


----------



## Mangano

feeling guilty on contributing poor content. but not that guilty i suppose.


----------



## thekzieg

Wish it was Friday.


----------



## Mangano

feeling guilty on contributing poor content. but not that guilty i suppose.


----------



## thekzieg

Wish it was Friday.


----------



## thekzieg

Wish it was Friday.


----------



## thekzieg

Wish it was Friday.


----------



## thekzieg

Wish it was Friday.


----------



## thekzieg

Wish it was Friday.


----------



## thekzieg

Wish it was Friday.


----------



## thekzieg

Wish it was Friday.


----------



## thekzieg

Wish it was Friday.


----------



## thekzieg

Wish it was Friday.


----------



## thekzieg

Wish it was Friday.


----------



## thekzieg

Wish it was Friday.


----------



## thekzieg

Wish it was Friday.


----------



## thekzieg

Wish it was Friday.


----------



## thekzieg

Wish it was Friday.


----------



## thekzieg

Wish it was Friday.


----------



## thekzieg

Wish it was Friday.


----------



## thekzieg

Wish it was Friday.


----------



## thekzieg

Wish it was Friday.


----------



## thekzieg

Wish it was Friday.


----------



## thekzieg

Wish it was Friday.

Top


----------



## thekzieg

399 to go.


----------



## thekzieg

Wish it was Friday.


----------



## thekzieg

Wish it was Friday.


----------



## thekzieg

Wish it was Friday.


----------



## thekzieg

Wish it was Friday.


----------



## thekzieg

Wish it was Friday.


----------



## thekzieg

Wish it was Friday.


----------



## thekzieg

Wish it was Friday.


----------



## thekzieg

Wish it was Friday.


----------



## thekzieg

Wish it was Friday.


----------



## thekzieg

Wish it was Friday.


----------



## thekzieg

Wish it was Friday.


----------



## thekzieg

Wish it was Friday.


----------



## thekzieg

Wish it was Friday.


----------



## thekzieg

Wish it was Friday.


----------



## thekzieg

Wish it was Friday.


----------



## thekzieg

Wish it was Friday.


----------



## thekzieg

Wish it was Friday.


----------



## thekzieg

Wish it was Friday.


----------



## thekzieg

Wish it was Friday.


----------



## thekzieg

Wish it was Friday.


----------



## Karissa

Just got home spam


----------



## thekzieg

Wish it was Friday.


----------



## thekzieg

Wish it was Friday.


----------



## matt267 PE

Mangano said:


> feeling guilty on the poor content.


Nope


----------



## thekzieg

Sniped!


----------



## knight1fox3

Karissa said:


> Just got home spam


Beer time!


----------



## knight1fox3

Not ToP


----------



## knight1fox3

Are we there yet?


----------



## Karissa

How is it 90 here?


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## Karissa

knight1fox3 said:


> Beer time!


Or something  haven't decided what I want yet


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there Almost there


----------



## thekzieg

Back to work.


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## Karissa

Less than 400 to go


----------



## Karissa

Less than 400 to go


----------



## Karissa

Less than 400 to go


----------



## Karissa

Less than 400 to go


----------



## knight1fox3

How about now?

ToP Snipe!!!

:bananalama:


----------



## Karissa

Less than 400 to go


----------



## Mangano

get it


----------



## Mangano

get it


----------



## Mangano

get it


----------



## Mangano

get it


----------



## Karissa

Less than 400 to go


----------



## Mangano

get it


----------



## Mangano

get it


----------



## Mangano

get it


----------



## Mangano

get it


----------



## Mangano

15k before CA released. ha.


----------



## knight1fox3

Almost there.  Who will get post 15000?


----------



## Karissa

Less than 400 to go


----------



## Karissa

Less than 400 to go


----------



## Karissa

Less than 400 to go


----------



## Karissa

Less than 400 to go


----------



## Karissa

Less than 400 to go


----------



## Karissa

Less than 400 to go


----------



## Karissa

Less than 400 to go


----------



## Karissa

Less than 400 to go


----------



## Karissa

Less than 400 to go


----------



## P-E

This is the end


----------



## Karissa

Less than 400 to go


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]This is the end[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]This is the end[/COLOR]

ToP :bananalama:


----------



## Karissa

Less than 400 to go


----------



## Karissa

Less than 400 to go


----------



## Karissa

Less than 400 to go


----------



## Karissa

Less than 400 to go


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]This is the end[/COLOR]


----------



## Karissa

Less than 400 to go


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]This is the end[/COLOR]


----------



## Karissa

Less than 400 to go


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]This is the end[/COLOR]


----------



## Karissa

Less than 400 to go


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]This is the end[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]This is the end[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]This is the end[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]This is the end[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]This is the end[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]This is the end[/COLOR]


----------



## Karissa

Less than 400 to go


----------



## Karissa

Less than 400 to go


----------



## Karissa

Less than 400 to go


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]This is the end[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]This is the end[/COLOR]


----------



## Karissa

Less than 400 to go


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]This is the end[/COLOR]


----------



## Dleg

Can I spam?


----------



## Karissa

Less than 400 to go


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]This is the end[/COLOR]


----------



## Karissa

Less than 300 to go


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]This is the end[/COLOR]


----------



## Karissa

Less than 300 to go


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]This is the end[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]This is the end[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]This is the end[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]This is the end[/COLOR]


----------



## Dleg

Can I spam?


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]This is the end[/COLOR]


----------



## Dleg

Can I spam?


----------



## Dleg

Can I spam?


----------



## P-E

:huh:


----------



## Dleg

Can I spam?


----------



## Dleg

Can I spam?


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]This is the end[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]This is the end[/COLOR]


----------



## Dleg

May I spam?


----------



## Dleg

Can I spam?


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]This is the end[/COLOR]


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]This is the end[/COLOR]


----------



## Karissa

The neighbor has .8 acres and for some reason believes he needs to ride around in a golf cart on his property. Dude, your yard isn't that big


----------



## Dleg

May can I spam?


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]This is the end[/COLOR]


----------



## Dleg

spam I am?

ToP


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]This is the end[/COLOR]


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## Dleg

Can I spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## Karissa

Less than 300 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## Dleg

Can I spam?


----------



## Karissa

Less than 300 to go


----------



## Karissa

Less than 300 to go


----------



## Dleg

may I Spam?


----------



## Dleg

may I Spam?


----------



## P-E

Dleg said:


> spam I am?


Could you would you with a goat?


----------



## Karissa

Less than 300 to go


----------



## Dleg

may I Spam?


----------



## Karissa

Less than 300 to go


----------



## Dleg

may I Spam?


----------



## Karissa

Less than 300 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## Dleg

may I Spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## matt267 PE

Almost there


----------



## Karissa

Less than 300 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's my pi


----------



## Karissa

Less than 300 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's my pi


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's my pi


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's my pi


----------



## Dleg

P-E said:


> Could you would you with a goat?


I could spam with a goat, sure, as long as NO PICTURES


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's my pi


----------



## Karissa

matt267 PE said:


> Where's my pi


I ate it all


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's my pi


----------



## Dleg

may I Spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's my pi


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's my pi


----------



## Dleg

may I Spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's my pi


----------



## Dleg

may I Spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's my pi


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's my pi


----------



## Dleg

may I Spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's my pi


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's my pi


----------



## Dleg

may I Spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's my pi


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's my pi


----------



## Dleg

may I Spam?


----------



## Karissa

Less than 300 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's my pi


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's my pi


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's my pi


----------



## Dleg

may I Spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's my pi


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's my pi


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's my pi


----------



## Dleg

may I Spam?


----------



## P-E

3 close enuf


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's my pi


----------



## Dleg

may I Spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's my pi


----------



## Karissa

Less than 300 to go


----------



## Dleg

may I Spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's my pi


----------



## Dleg

may I Spam?


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's my pi


----------



## Karissa

Less than 300 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's my pi


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's my pi


----------



## Karissa

Less than 300 to go


----------



## Dleg

Spam I am


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's my pi


----------



## Karissa

Less than 300 to go


----------



## Dleg

Spam I am


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's my pi


----------



## Dleg

Spam I am

ToP


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's my pi


----------



## P-E

Ate something pages left


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's my pi


----------



## Karissa

Less than 300 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's my pi


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's my pi


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's my pi


----------



## Dleg

Spam I am


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's my pi


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's my pi


----------



## Dleg

Spam I am


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's my pi


----------



## Karissa

Less than 200 to go


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]This is the end[/COLOR]


----------



## matt267 PE

Where's my pi


----------



## Dleg

Spam I am


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]This is the end[/COLOR]


----------



## Karissa

Less than 200 to go


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]This is the end[/COLOR]


----------



## Karissa

Less than 200 to go


----------



## Dleg

matt267 PE said:


> Where's my pi


In your i


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we doing this now?


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]This is the end[/COLOR]


----------



## Dleg

In your i


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we doing this now?


----------



## Karissa

Less than 200 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we doing this now?


----------



## Dleg

In your i


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]This is the end[/COLOR]


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we doing this now?


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we doing this now?


----------



## Dleg

In your i


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we doing this now?


----------



## Dleg

In your i


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we doing this now?


----------



## Dleg

In your i


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we doing this now?


----------



## Karissa

Less than 200 to go


----------



## Dleg

In your a


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we doing this now?


----------



## Karissa

Less than 200 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we doing this now?


----------



## P-E

Lousy connection on the train


----------



## Dleg

In your a


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we doing this now?


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]This is the end[/COLOR]


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we doing this now?


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]This is the end[/COLOR]


----------



## Dleg

I've never been here for the end


----------



## Dleg

I've never been here for the end


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we doing this now?


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we doing this now?


----------



## Dleg

I've never been here for the end


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we doing this now?


----------



## Dleg

I've never been here for the end


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we doing this now?


----------



## Karissa

Less than 200 to go


----------



## Dleg

I've never been here for the end


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we doing this now?


----------



## Dleg

I've never been here for the end


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we doing this now?


----------



## Dleg

I've never been here for the end


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we doing this now?


----------



## Dleg

I've never been here for the end


----------



## Karissa

Less than 200 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we doing this now?


----------



## Dleg

I've never been here for the end


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we doing this now?


----------



## Dleg

I've never been here for the end


----------



## Karissa

Less than 200 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we doing this now?


----------



## Dleg

I've never been here for the end


----------



## Dleg

I've never been here for the end


----------



## Karissa

Less than 200 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we doing this now?


----------



## Dleg

I've never been here for the end


----------



## Karissa

Less than 200 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we doing this now?


----------



## Dleg

I've never been here for the end


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we doing this now?


----------



## Dleg

I've never been here for the end


----------



## Dleg

I've never been here for the end


----------



## matt267 PE

It's done


----------



## Karissa

Less than 200 to go


----------



## Dleg

I've never been here for the end


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we doing this now?


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]This is the end[/COLOR]


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we doing this now?


----------



## matt267 PE

Are we doing this now?


----------



## Dleg

How many pages is 15000?


----------



## Karissa

Less than 200 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing


----------



## Dleg

How many pages is 15000?


----------



## Karissa

Less than 200 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing


----------



## Karissa

Less than 200 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing


----------



## Karissa

Less than 200 to go


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing


----------



## Dleg

How many pages is 15000?


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing


----------



## Dleg

How many pages is 15000?


----------



## Dleg

How many pages is 15000?


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing


----------



## Dleg

How many pages is 15000?


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing


----------



## Dleg

How many pages is 15000?


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing


----------



## Dleg

How many pages is 15000?


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing


----------



## Dleg

How many pages is 15000?


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing


----------



## Dleg

How many pages is 15000?


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing


----------



## Dleg

How many pages is 15000?


----------



## Dleg

How many pages is 15000?


----------



## Karissa

I want ice cream


----------



## matt267 PE

A lot


----------



## Dleg

How many pages is 15000?


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing


----------



## Dleg

How many pages is 15000?


----------



## Karissa

I want ice cream


----------



## matt267 PE

A lot


----------



## Dleg

How many pages is 15000?


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing


----------



## Dleg

How many pages is 15000?


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing


----------



## Karissa

I want ice cream


----------



## Dleg

How many pages is 15000?


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing


----------



## Dleg

How many pages is 15000?


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]This is the end[/COLOR]


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing


----------



## Dleg

How many pages is 15000?


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing


----------



## Karissa

I want ice cream


----------



## Dleg

How many pages is 15000?


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing


----------



## Dleg

How many pages is 15000?


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]This is the end[/COLOR]


----------



## Dleg

How many pages is 15000?


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing


----------



## Karissa

I want ice cream


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]This is the end[/COLOR]


----------



## Dleg

How many pages is 15000?


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing


----------



## Karissa

I want ice cream


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing


----------



## Dleg

How many pages is 15000?


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]This is the end[/COLOR]


----------



## Dleg

How many pages is 15000?


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing


----------



## matt267 PE

Finishing


----------



## Dleg

How many pages is 15000?


----------



## Karissa

I want ice cream


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]This is the end[/COLOR]


----------



## Dleg

How many pages is 15000?


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]This is the end[/COLOR]


----------



## matt267 PE

It's happening


----------



## Karissa

I want ice cream


----------



## Dleg

How many pages is 15000?


----------



## matt267 PE

It's happening


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]This is the end[/COLOR]


----------



## Dleg

How many pages is 15000?


----------



## matt267 PE

It's happening


----------



## Karissa

I want ice cream


----------



## matt267 PE

It's happening


----------



## Dleg

How many pages is 15000?


----------



## matt267 PE

It's happening


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]This is the end[/COLOR]


----------



## Karissa

I want ice cream


----------



## matt267 PE

It's happening


----------



## matt267 PE

It's happening


----------



## Dleg

How many pages is 15000?


----------



## matt267 PE

It's happening


----------



## Dleg

How many pages is 15000?


----------



## matt267 PE

It's happening


----------



## Dleg

How many pages is 15000?


----------



## matt267 PE

It's happening


----------



## Dleg

How many pages is 15000?


----------



## matt267 PE

It's happening


----------



## Dleg

How many pages is 15000?


----------



## matt267 PE

It's happening


----------



## Karissa

Almost


----------



## matt267 PE

It's happening


----------



## Dleg

How many pages is 15000?


----------



## matt267 PE

It's happening


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]This is the end[/COLOR]


----------



## Dleg

How many pages is 15000?


----------



## matt267 PE

It's happening


----------



## Karissa

Almost


----------



## Dleg

How many pages is 15000?

TOP of page 600!


----------



## matt267 PE

It's happening


----------



## P-E

[COLOR= rgb(39, 42, 52)]This is the end[/COLOR]


----------



## Karissa

Almost


----------



## matt267 PE

matt267 PE said:


> It's happening


It happened


----------



## Dleg

Did I win?


----------



## Karissa

The end


----------



## Dleg

I got top of Page 600


----------



## matt267 PE

And we're done.


----------



## knight1fox3

matt267 PE said:


> It's happening


Matt wins it! And CUT! Helluva run! :thumbs:

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk

EDIT:

Negative. It goes to Dleg

:thumbs:


----------

